# Free Association



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

( the name of the game is to respond with the first word or phrase that pops into your mind when you read the last post, which would be a single word or short phrase. )

Clean


----------



## Zoom (Mar 5, 2006)

Persnickety


----------



## ripley (Mar 5, 2006)

Fussy. (Not Fuzzy )


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

Pert. (one wonders)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 5, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Pert. (one wonders)


Shampoo (It's a brand sold here.)


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 5, 2006)

Odango (I dunno. It's just the first thing I thought of)


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 5, 2006)

No clue.....


----------



## herin (Mar 5, 2006)

Colonel Mustard (ya know, like in Clue) :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 5, 2006)

Miss Scarlet in the broom closet with professor plum <WEG>


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 5, 2006)

Colonel Chode (Sacred Grove character)


----------



## mejix (Mar 5, 2006)

pine grove

a street here in chicago


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 5, 2006)

mejix said:


> pine grove
> 
> a street here in chicago


Cedar Grove

(A town in NJ where my mother grew up. My grandfather was the Fire Chief back in the '30s.)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 5, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Cedar Grove
> 
> (A town in NJ where my mother grew up. My grandfather was the Fire Chief back in the '30s.)



Walnut Grove (setting for the TV show "Little House on the Prairie."


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2006)

Pleasant Grove (my town)


----------



## Zoom (Mar 5, 2006)

Grover Cleveland.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 5, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Grover Cleveland.


Caldwell, NJ (Grover Cleveland's birthplace).


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 5, 2006)

MG (used to buy parts for mine from Caldwell Motors)


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 5, 2006)

inkblots .


----------



## herin (Mar 5, 2006)

The crazy house :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2006)

The Funny Farm


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

Chevy Chase (don't wonder, just accept)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

A Dead Chat Show


----------



## the_princess (Mar 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A Dead Chat Show


Tony Danza's morning talk show (sorry...LOL!  )


----------



## ripley (Mar 6, 2006)

Tiny Dancer


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 6, 2006)

Boxing midgets.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2006)

Blue balls.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 6, 2006)

Bowling...Not all bowling balls are black anymore...lol


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 6, 2006)

Lanes.......


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Lane Bryant


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2006)

bah humbug


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2006)

Ebenezer Scrooge


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Scrooge McDuck


----------



## BellyQueen (Mar 6, 2006)

Huey,Dewey and Louie Mc Duck (Scrooge's nephews)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 6, 2006)

Howard Fine and Howard


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2006)

Leah Thompson


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 6, 2006)

Tommy Gun.


----------



## ripley (Mar 6, 2006)

Gangster's moll. (You so know I would've been one  )


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2006)

ripley in a flapper-dress *boop-boop-be-doo*


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 6, 2006)

Betty Boop!! (What other answer could there be?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

"Things have been rough since cartoons went to color..."


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 6, 2006)

Handcocks Half Hour.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 6, 2006)

Hour of reckoning


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2006)

I reckon it's time to eat!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm fixin the fixins that I use to fix dinner.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 7, 2006)

Steve Allen.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 7, 2006)

Edie Gormet (sp)


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 7, 2006)

Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 7, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Wallace and Gromit.



CHEEEESSSE!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 7, 2006)

Neville Chamberlain.


----------



## mango (Mar 7, 2006)

*Appeasement & "Peace in our time".

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 7, 2006)

United Nations


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 7, 2006)

form without function


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 7, 2006)

PIE!!!


tee hee


----------



## Jane (Mar 7, 2006)

Lemon Meringue


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Lemon Meringue



whenever I hear meringue my mind always goes to this place...

cow slobber


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 7, 2006)

meadow muffins


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Top of the muffin to ya! (Seinfeld episode)


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrot Top.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 7, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Carrot Top.


Fame without talent!


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 7, 2006)

Orlando Bloom


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Nirvana's song, "In Bloom"


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2006)

Transgender


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. Cheshire


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Chesire Cat


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

My hometown.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2006)

Ambulances


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 7, 2006)

Ambulance chasers


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Ambulance chasers



Leeches.

YADDA YADDA YADDA LETTER LIMIT


----------



## herin (Mar 7, 2006)

blood. . . MMWWAAAAAHHHHH. . .blood!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Count Dracula!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 7, 2006)

White face.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2006)

black face

darn it, I was too slow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2006)

black diamond


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> black diamond



skiing .


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> skiing .



huhhhhh? (It's late. I'm overly tired!)

second thought: snow


----------



## mango (Mar 8, 2006)

*flake*


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2006)

mango said:


> *flake*



I'm not a flake! *giggles*


----------



## Cinda (Mar 8, 2006)

Dandruff


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 8, 2006)

Acme Carpet Company.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 8, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Acme Carpet Company.



vacuum cleaner salesmen


----------



## mango (Mar 8, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> vacuum cleaner salesmen



*from suck to blow

 *


----------



## Jane (Mar 8, 2006)

Spaceballs


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 8, 2006)

John Candy


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2006)

Candy Cane


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 8, 2006)

The Caine Mutiny


----------



## Jane (Mar 8, 2006)

Mutiny on the Bounty


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2006)

paper towels


----------



## Turin (Mar 8, 2006)

Court Martial


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 8, 2006)

Marshall Crenshaw


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 8, 2006)

Marshall Plan after WWII


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 8, 2006)

Berlin wall.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2006)

Ronald Reagan.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 8, 2006)

Contras Affair.


----------



## Donna (Mar 8, 2006)

An Affair to Remember...


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2006)

Remember the Alamo


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Remember the Alamo



Pee-Wee Herman!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2006)

masturbation


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 8, 2006)

Tissues. (Yep)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 8, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Tissues. (Yep)


Hankies.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 8, 2006)

Sneezing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2006)

Bless you!


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Bless you!



aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhchoooooo!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bless you!


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

Tiny Tim......


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Mickey's Christmas Carol....


----------



## Donna (Mar 9, 2006)

Disneyworld


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm 7 years old all over again. (that's how old I was when I went to DisneyWorld.) I guess the year was probably 1985.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 9, 2006)

1984, the novel.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 9, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]George Orwell [/SIZE]


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

Animal Farm


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Chevy Chase was in that movie.

....and now I am picturing Chevy Chase 

"lip-synching" Paul Simon's song: 

"You Can Call Me Al"


----------



## Donna (Mar 9, 2006)

Al Roker .


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

So, what's happening in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 9, 2006)

back woods


----------



## Orso (Mar 9, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> back woods



Er... Underwood


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 9, 2006)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

Chris Daughtry:wubu:, Taylor Hicks:wubu:, and Ace Young :wubu:


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 9, 2006)

Uknown talent.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

Untested product


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 9, 2006)

solar powered tanning booth


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

a real suntan


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

99.9 Fahrenheit Degrees


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

99 3/4% Pure Soap


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2006)

It floats!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

fat .


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Sum 41 "Fat Lip"


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

carmex (with the m scratched into an S)


----------



## herin (Mar 9, 2006)

car sex? lol Ummm. . . .high school


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

The Best Years of my Life


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Fred Savage on: "The Wonder Years"


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 10, 2006)

_The Princess Bride_


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2006)

No more Rhymes! I mean it!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 10, 2006)

Busta Rhymes (A rapper I believe).


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2006)

MasterBlaster!


----------



## ripley (Mar 10, 2006)

Masturbator.


----------



## Jane (Mar 10, 2006)

Amateur baiter


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 10, 2006)

Sushi.....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

seafood...


----------



## Ivy (Mar 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> seafood...



see food diet


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 10, 2006)

corporation


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2006)

copulation


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 10, 2006)

CANKLE! *bounce*


----------



## Jane (Mar 10, 2006)

Tramp.....oline


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2006)

Vasoline .


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 10, 2006)

jelly

YUM


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2006)

Flaming Lips


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 10, 2006)

Lip lock....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 10, 2006)

Tom Bosley


----------



## Tarella (Mar 10, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Tom Bosley


Mike Wosley


----------



## herin (Mar 10, 2006)

Evil Empire


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 10, 2006)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 10, 2006)

Bedtime for Bonzo


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 10, 2006)

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 10, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany's



George Castanza


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 10, 2006)

The mini mall.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 10, 2006)

one million dollars!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 10, 2006)

Who Wants to be a Millionaire?


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 10, 2006)

Inappropriate adverts.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 10, 2006)

Inappropriate Advances!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 10, 2006)

The Boston Priest!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2006)

Judas Priest!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

breaking the law, breaking the law!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 10, 2006)

Chippy Radio 

lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2006)

Dr. Demento


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

10, 2, and 4


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

25 or 6 to 4


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Is the left-wing really pinko? Colonel Sanders, what a bore!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

WEEEEE beady eyes


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 11, 2006)

buffalo wings


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Its like a orange and a toothpick...


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2006)

Cream Sickles


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 11, 2006)

Cream Soda


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 11, 2006)

Milk from the cow


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 11, 2006)

Maola the Milk Cow from PBS kids. *smiles*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 11, 2006)

Pledge week!;-)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

And Thank you for your support


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 11, 2006)

Cross your Heart by Playtex!:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Over the Shoulder Boulder Holder


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2006)

You been peeking in my closet???


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Monsters Inc.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 11, 2006)

Pixar Inc.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

boobs!!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Mar 11, 2006)

Free range


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Home, home on the range. Where the deer and the antelope play!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave Coulier


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 11, 2006)

Full House....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

You sunk my scrabbleship


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

*****Uno!*****


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 11, 2006)

****Ollie, Ollie, Oxen free!**********


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Marco. . . . . . . . .polo. . . . . . . .


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2006)

Ring around the rosies...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't forget to drink your ovaltine


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 11, 2006)

"Frau Brucker" Young Frankenstein


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 11, 2006)

"It's aliiiiiiiiive....."


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

Xanadu (now we are here)


----------



## ripley (Mar 11, 2006)

Coleridge.


----------



## Jane (Mar 11, 2006)

Shelley...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

Duvall


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Popeye!!!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 11, 2006)

Spinach! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Raw..........


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

bloody meat day


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Weekend Special


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

Badfinger


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Goldfinger


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 11, 2006)

Bond...James Bond


----------



## Tina (Mar 11, 2006)

Stinkfinger.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

this is channel five action news!


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

oxymoron


----------



## jamie (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet sorrow


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 11, 2006)

lost love.......

<sniff> Kara


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 11, 2006)

Another depressing day in suburbia.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

oh think twice


----------



## RedHead (Mar 11, 2006)

Double Take, Double Mint, Double Mint Twins....


----------



## Jane (Mar 11, 2006)

Double trouble


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2006)

The music is reversible but time turn back!


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

If you play the record backwards, it says "Paul is dead"! It totally says that, man. :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 11, 2006)

Strawberry Fields Forever....


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

Let me take you down, 'cause I'm going to. . .


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 12, 2006)

Goose Down Comforter


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

goose bumps....


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

My goose is cooked! :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

cooking with Justin Wilson.


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

My boyfriend, Justin :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 12, 2006)

Er...
Um...
Time


----------



## mango (Mar 12, 2006)

*Bottle

 *


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 12, 2006)

Lime Juice.


----------



## ripley (Mar 12, 2006)

Key Lime Pie.

Damn, I should've said Lime Island.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 12, 2006)

Ignorancy, idiocy, hypocracy and two-facedism.


----------



## Jane (Mar 12, 2006)

Bushisms...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 12, 2006)

Failing English


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Try harder


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

At Avis We..


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 12, 2006)

O.J. who?????


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Orange Juice is good for you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beer

(I have a matchbook, in my collection, from a liquor store that has on the back "Beer is Good for you!")


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Belly 10 characters long


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 12, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Belly 10 characters long


Dancer

(also 10 characters long)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

and Prancer and


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> and Prancer and


"I want to be ... a DENTIST!"


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

have the highest suicide rate of all professionals


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 12, 2006)

RedHead said:


> have the highest suicide rate of all professionals


"Suicide is Painless" - the Theme from M*A*S*H.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Hot Lips......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 12, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Hot Lips......


Ferret Face


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Cinda (Mar 12, 2006)

April in Paris, ah romance


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

American In Paris


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 12, 2006)

Pants Party


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Herpes....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

Leprosy... I not half the man I used to be...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 12, 2006)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## Jane (Mar 12, 2006)

Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

The Lorax! The Lorax!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Exlax, the smoother mover


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Champ, I think I ate your chocolate squirrel.


----------



## Cinda (Mar 12, 2006)

Chocolate Easter bunnies:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 12, 2006)

Death by Chocolate!:shocked:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 12, 2006)

the comfy chaaaair


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

lazy boy


----------



## Cinda (Mar 12, 2006)

dvds and popcorn :eat1: :eat2: I think I'm hungry


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

orville Reddenbachers theatre popcorn MMMMM good


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

burned jiffy pop


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

getting b*tch*d at for burning the popcorn


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 12, 2006)

herin said:


> getting b*tch*d at for burning the popcorn



camping. 

(I burned jiffy pop while camping.)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Ernest Goes To Camp....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 12, 2006)

"Ya know what I mean, Vern?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

Cream o'Weber


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Yikes! :shocked: 

I am about to get creamed yet again!:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

Yardbirds.....


----------



## ripley (Mar 12, 2006)

Pink Flamingos.


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

ummm. . .front yards in florida


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

For Sale.....


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2006)

... the opportunity to spank Jes


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 13, 2006)

Opportunity only knocks once!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 13, 2006)

"What knockers!!!!!!

Why thank you, Doctor!"


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 13, 2006)

Doctor Who.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 13, 2006)

Who's on first?


----------



## mango (Mar 13, 2006)

*Love at first bite.

:eat2: *


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2006)

Good to the last drop


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 13, 2006)

Nescafe Coffee


----------



## Jane (Mar 13, 2006)

Chicory...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 13, 2006)

Bitter taste!:shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 13, 2006)

Gin and Bitter's


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 13, 2006)

ginger snaps


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ginger from The Island 


I just realized this is my 500th post . What a LAME post


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 13, 2006)

LAMO!

lmao


----------



## Turin (Mar 13, 2006)

lmao

*ass*

<Homer SImpson> mmmm Asss.... *drool* </Homer Simpson>


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2006)

rotflmao...


----------



## Donna (Mar 13, 2006)

WTF? :shocked:


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 13, 2006)

rolling down hills


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2006)

strawberry fields forever..


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 13, 2006)

cupcake .......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> cupcake .......


Frosting...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 13, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Frosting...


Yum

(Who needs the cupcake? Just bring on the frosting)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2006)

Bubble....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

bubblicious...


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 14, 2006)

Oxygen inhaler.


----------



## Angel (Mar 14, 2006)

bubbles.

the airborne bubbles that little kids love to chase


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 14, 2006)

Uncontrolled children in shopping centres.


----------



## ripley (Mar 14, 2006)

Toil and trouble.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 14, 2006)

Federal government.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

Disgruntled Postal Workers....


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 14, 2006)

Going postal!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

In rain, snow, sleet, or hail....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2006)

Dandruff1234


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 14, 2006)

Cradle cap


----------



## Donna (Mar 14, 2006)

And the cradle will rock....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 14, 2006)

Will Ferrell


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2006)

*Look what I can do!* 

(yeah, yeah, I know that's Michael McDonald, but I always get the two confused, and it was the first thing that came into my head...spank me. )


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2006)

Baby That-a-way


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 14, 2006)

Look away, look away, look away Dixie land.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 14, 2006)

Rebels and Yankees


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 14, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Rebels and Yankees


Beans and franks.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

......Beano.......


----------



## herin (Mar 14, 2006)

beans. . .beans the magical fruit!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 14, 2006)

The Magic Flute


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 14, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> The Magic Flute


Puff, The Magic Dragon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2006)

Its the Stay-Puft Marshmellow man!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 15, 2006)

S'mores!


:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 
mmmmmmmmmmmyumnnnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmm
Kara


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 15, 2006)

A Stay of Execution!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Get out of Jail Free Card!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Get out of Jail Free Card!



Lying.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Lying.....



Fibbing...


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2006)

Flipper!! ! !


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 15, 2006)

Pinball.....

Edit: Character limit=the suck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Pinball.....
> 
> Edit: Character limit=the suck.



Wizard....


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2006)

EDIT: DARNIT!! Wizard beat me.

The wizard fell out of the tree.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey cool breeze...

....been swinging in the trees?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

k-i-s-s-i-n-g


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2006)

Knitting and sketching and squirrels!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

You kids quit squirreling around!:doh:


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> You *kids* quit squirreling around!:doh:



Evil
Honestly its the first word that I thought of haha.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 15, 2006)

Saddam (Tisqual - the guy who owns the local conveniece store)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 15, 2006)

Pizza (serious, someone mentions Saddam and I think of pizza. weird)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 15, 2006)

Friday nights


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 15, 2006)

girl scouts


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 15, 2006)

"Always be prepared!"


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2006)

Cookies!!!!! (Darn 10 character-limit)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

..from Milton Bradley...


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Uncle Milty


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Uncle Milty


MAKEUP!!!!!!

*** Uncle Miltie gets hit with giant powder puff ***


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

....Powder Puff Girls save the day.....


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 15, 2006)

Cocain. .


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Driving that train....high on cocaine...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Driving that train....high on cocaine...


Casey Jones


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

There shall be no joy in Mudville for Casey......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> There shall be no joy in Mudville for Casey......


Stengel.

My favorite Casey Stengel quote:

_"You win some, you lose some, and some get rained out, but you gotta get dressed for all of them."_


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 16, 2006)

Win, Lose, draw!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2006)

Pictionary!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Pictionary!


Yahtzee!!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 16, 2006)

Annoying Adverts.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Annoying Adverts.


Orbit Gum

(Some of the most annoying TV commercials I've seen in ages....)


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 16, 2006)

Dentures. .


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Denture Cup...


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

An elderly friend.


----------



## herin (Mar 16, 2006)

My Grandma!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Grandma what BIG eyes you have.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Grandma what BIG eyes you have.....



The better to see you with my dearie...


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 16, 2006)

Howl'n wolf


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Tex Avery Cartoons


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

Cutey Bunny.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Cutey Bunny.


Wabbit Season!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

Duck Season!!!


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

Duck a l'orange:eat2:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

Rhymes with 'doorhinge'.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

The lesser known of the stone circles in Britian


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 16, 2006)

Children of a Lesser God


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 16, 2006)

Polythesism.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

Pollyanna.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 16, 2006)

Haley Mills


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 17, 2006)

The Mills Brothers

"Shine little glow worm glitter, glitter..."


----------



## mango (Mar 17, 2006)

*The old mill


 *


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 17, 2006)

Bush Mills Whiskey.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Whiskey in the jar.....


----------



## mango (Mar 17, 2006)

*The Cookie Jar

:eat2: *


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

The Cookie Monster.....


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 17, 2006)

Sesame Street


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Beat Street Breakdancing.....


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 17, 2006)

21 Jump Street


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 17, 2006)

Double-Dutch


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 17, 2006)

BUS, The Double Dutch Bus


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 17, 2006)

Train.....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Train kept a rolling all night long....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 17, 2006)

Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 17, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Throw Momma from the Train


Billy Crystal.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2006)

Rollin' Rollin' Rollin' Keep Them Doggies Rollin'


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Doggie Bags....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 17, 2006)

Barf bags.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2006)

In Flight Magazine


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 17, 2006)

Fear of flying


----------



## Angel (Mar 18, 2006)

Fear Factor


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Fantastic Four


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 18, 2006)

sub mariner


----------



## herin (Mar 18, 2006)

Semper Fi, Marines! Boo-Rah!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 18, 2006)

heroin


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

drug addiction....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Must... Have... Coffee!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 18, 2006)

Starbucks.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 18, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Starbucks.



Five Bucks


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 18, 2006)

1/85th of the cost.


----------



## mango (Mar 18, 2006)

*There's a fraction too much friction

 *


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 18, 2006)

Excedingly bold use of bolded lettering.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 18, 2006)

Desktop Publishing


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Desktop Publishing


Adobe FrameMaker.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2006)

Widow-maker


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

Boilermaker.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Steam Locomotive


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2006)

Whistle....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Whistle....


...while you work.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 18, 2006)

Dancing with the Stars!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Dancing with the Stars!


Tom Bergeron.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

Funny videos (I think that's the guy)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Weird Al.....


----------



## herin (Mar 18, 2006)

Alternative Polka


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

Polka-dots


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 18, 2006)

Cincinnati.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

Chili 

(must make message long enough to post)


----------



## herin (Mar 18, 2006)

Yum yum yummy!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 18, 2006)

I got love in my tummy!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 18, 2006)

Chicago

.


----------



## herin (Mar 18, 2006)

Deep dish pizza :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Pizza the Hutt (anyone see SpaceBalls? lol)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Ate Himself to Death


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

Death is nature's way of telling you to slow down.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 19, 2006)

It's not nice to fool Mother Nature!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2006)

golden brown toast with butter..... <ep wanders off to make a snack>


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 19, 2006)

Hot buns.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

cross.....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2006)

pen and pencil set


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

lost it.....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 19, 2006)

Lost and Found....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Lost and Found....



Fingernail clippers (they're lost when you need them, found when you don't)


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 19, 2006)

Bedside table.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 19, 2006)

Bibles in motel rooms.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Hotel/motel sex...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 19, 2006)

One night stand


----------



## Jane (Mar 19, 2006)

Call in the morning?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Morning Has Broken....


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2006)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2006)

Craftsman....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Sears Roebuck catalog.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2006)

MASH the TV show


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2006)

Hot Lips:kiss2:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Burns.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Burns... eeehhhxcellent...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Bill and Ted


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Adventure....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

sexcapades...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Ice Capades.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

Finding Nemo On Ice!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Finding Nemo On Ice!


Disney on Ice.

(And I'm not talking about the urban legend about Walt being cryogenically frozen.)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 19, 2006)

Finlandia!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Swiss cheese.


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2006)

Wine and cheese


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Pizza and beer.


----------



## herin (Mar 19, 2006)

Monday night football


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

Lost forever.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Lost In Space.

(You can tell I'm a Child of the '60s.)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 19, 2006)

Paradise Lost


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

Bullet Train to Hell


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 19, 2006)

Hell or high water.......:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

But the Levee was dry...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 19, 2006)

Good ole boys drinkin' Whiskey and Rye


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

This'll be the day that I die...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 19, 2006)

Die, Die, my darling:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

Que Sara, Sara?


----------



## herin (Mar 19, 2006)

But. . .but, but I want to live!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 20, 2006)

herin said:


> But. . .but, but I want to live!!!!!!


I want to sing and dance, I want to sing and dance.....

(Ray Stevens' "The Pirate Song")


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Do the Hustle!!!


----------



## herin (Mar 20, 2006)

If you're blue and you don't know where to go to, why don't you go where fashion fits? Puttin' on the ritz!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Ritz Bits...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Tidbits...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bitty Tits


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Itsy bitty teeny weeny.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 20, 2006)

Nabisco's new "Tit Bits!"
- George Carlin


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Chips Ahoy Chocolate Chip Cookies...from Nabisco!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 20, 2006)

TOLLHOUSE!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2006)

A lonely job, filled with exhaust.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 20, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhhh.......

Put a little Love in your life..........
:smitten: Kara


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 20, 2006)

Tube of KY.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

"The Boob Tube"


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Playboy Channel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

The English Channel....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

The Chunnel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

The The...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 20, 2006)

Stuttering.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 20, 2006)

Fluffer Nuttering...


----------



## herin (Mar 20, 2006)

An exhausting job


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 20, 2006)

A disgusting slob.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 20, 2006)

Oscar...or was it Felix?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 20, 2006)

Oscar Mayer


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

My bologna has a second name...


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 20, 2006)

Mussolini.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 20, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Mussolini.



Foffinni, bobbinni, musssooolini...yoooooyooooo!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

rhyme time....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> rhyme time....



...at Romper Room! :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Room Raiders.....


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 20, 2006)

Miss Lara Croft.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 20, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Miss Lara Croft.



Tomb maze.

THIS IS MY 400 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Sexy 3rd person shooter


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 21, 2006)

I shot the sheriff....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 21, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I shot the sheriff....



Wonderful tonight!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Wonderful World of Disney.....


Congrats on that 400th post, Aliena! :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2006)

DisneyLand


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Land O Lakes....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Land O Lakes....



Lake Erie. 
Thank you!


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2006)

*Cape Fear


 *


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 21, 2006)

mango said:


> *Cape Fear
> 
> 
> *


Fear THIS!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 21, 2006)

Paintballs.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 21, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Paintballs.


Brush on carefully.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 21, 2006)

Mrs Clinton.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 21, 2006)

Bill Clinton


----------



## Echoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Fine cigars


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 21, 2006)

moustaches


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2006)

*Geraldo Rivera


 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 21, 2006)

Al Capone's vault


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 21, 2006)

Downfall. (The Film)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

This "Film" is not yet rated....


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 21, 2006)

euphonism...for "We're trying to avoid a rating that will hurt our marketing"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

To market 
To market 
To buy a fat pig.....


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 21, 2006)

Hogtown, USA


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 21, 2006)

Porkopolis...otherwise known as Cincinnati


----------



## herin (Mar 21, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm. . . .pork chops:eat2:


----------



## Jane (Mar 21, 2006)

Mushy fried potatoes with onions.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 21, 2006)

Corned Beef Hash


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 21, 2006)

Liver and onions :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Sausage and peppers.


----------



## herin (Mar 21, 2006)

Jambalaya! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Son-of-a-gun we'll have big fun on the bayou.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 21, 2006)

Steele Magnolias


----------



## herin (Mar 21, 2006)

"My colors are blush and bashful!"

"Your colors are pink and pink."


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Color Me Badd....


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 21, 2006)

Color me gone....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2006)

Crayons....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

What!?!?! ...no gray crayon.....

...then just use a pencil instead. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2006)

If a No. 2 pencil is so popular, why is it still No. 2?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

why ask why?....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

Why Do Fools Fall In Love?

(1958 - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)


----------



## herin (Mar 22, 2006)

"Fool on the hill" ~ the Beatles


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

*Jiminy Cricket's educatonal song....from: "You Are A Human Animal*

"I'm no _fool_
No siree!
I'm gonna live to be 93
I play safe for you and me
because ...I'm no _fool_!"


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *Jiminy Cricket's educatonal song....from: "You Are A Human Animal*
> 
> "I'm no _fool_
> No siree!
> ...



Werewolves


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

"Won't Be Fooled Again" - The Who


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 22, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Won't Be Fooled Again" - The Who



My new boss


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2006)

Pointy-Haired Boss


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Who's The Boss....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Who's The Boss....



Tony Danza


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 22, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Tony Danza


Taxi......


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 22, 2006)

Harry Chapin

(May he rest in peace)


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2006)

Hairy Chap.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Charlie Chapman.....


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2006)

Blackadder Goes Forth.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 22, 2006)

British Military


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2006)

Dunkirk. .


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 22, 2006)

Dieppe, France


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

I see London...

I see France....

I see *so-and-so's* underpants... :shocked:


----------



## Jane (Mar 22, 2006)

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

The Breakfast Club....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 22, 2006)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Paula Abdul


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 22, 2006)

Mariah Carey
or
Jim Carey
or
Harey Carey


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 22, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Mariah Carey
> or
> Jim Carey
> or
> Harey Carey


 A wailing cat in the hat whose tail is being stepped on by Mr. Magoo.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2006)

RSPCA. 

(Yep)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 22, 2006)

Bob Barker: "Please have your pet spayed or neutered."


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2006)

Family Guy.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

All in the Family....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> All in the Family....


*** using my best Archie Bunker singing voice ***

'Boy, da way Glenn Miller played....."


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

We're goin' hoppin'.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Here comes Peter Cottontail...

Hoppin' down the bunny trail....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Here comes Peter Cottontail...
> 
> Hoppin' down the bunny trail....



Peter Gabrielle


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

In your eyes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 22, 2006)

Here comes Peter Cottontail....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Mmmmmm... here comes Peter Coyote. Meow.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Mmmmmm... here comes Peter Coyote. Meow.




Coyote Ugly.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Wile E. Coyote Super Genius....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 22, 2006)

mushroom- well shrooooms (guess how I read the last post lol)


----------



## herin (Mar 22, 2006)

shroom trippin'


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

This is your brain...This is your brain on drugs <sizzle>


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 22, 2006)

BACON BACON BACON...I smell BACON!!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This is your brain...This is your brain on drugs <sizzle>


"Brains ... must ...eat ...brains."

(From "Night of the Living Dead")


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Brains ... must ...eat ...brains."
> 
> (From "Night of the Living Dead")




Animal from the Muppets.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Animal Planet


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

Animal Cops (I love that show!)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

citizens on patrol...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 22, 2006)

popcorn popcorn


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> citizens on patrol...



'Citizen Kane'


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> popcorn popcorn




Movie theater butter


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Fabio......


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I can't believe it's not butter.



Fabio!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Fabio......




JINX!!!:eat2:


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2006)

Las Vegas.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Las Vegas.



Gary Busey asking Johnny Depp for a kiss.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 22, 2006)

the whole Man-Bag/Purse


----------



## Webdamsel (Mar 22, 2006)

on a Chain


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 22, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Purse



Boxing!

Bleh. Text limits...

Made me late.

"On a chain" makes me think of dogs.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

Webdamsel said:


> on a Chain




Soap on a rope.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2006)

Avon......................


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

house-hold products


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> house-hold products



Proctor & Gamble


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

The Gambler...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Power Ball Lottery for Dummies:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Sex for Dummies


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Sex for Six?

I DUNNO????????? It's late!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Daisy Chain


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL!

Working on the chain gang!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

ChinaMen..............


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

China Doll.........


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Menagerie...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Playwright Henrik Ibsen


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 23, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Playwright Henrik Ibsen



Hedda Gabler


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Hedda Hopper


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 23, 2006)

Coal Hopper.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Coal in my Christmas Stocking!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm gettin' nothin' for Christmas...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 23, 2006)

Chevy Chase (Maryland)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Fletch Lives!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 23, 2006)

Flethcer class destroyer.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Head of the Class


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 23, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Head of the Class


Howard Hessman.


----------



## gooddad (Mar 23, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Howard Hessman.



WKRP in Cincinnati


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

gooddad said:


> WKRP in Cincinnati



Venus Flytrap


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Bjork Gudmundsdottir singing "Venus as a Boy"


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Bjork Gudmundsdottir singing "Venus as a Boy"



What's your desire?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

What's Love Gotta Do With It...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> What's Love Gotta Do With It...



Sexy, long, legged, beautiful, diva, "God I wish I could look like that grandmother", Tina Turner!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Tina Turner in "Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome"


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Tina Turner in "Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome"



Mel--if I'd met him, I'd forget my hubby for .02 seconds, blue eyed, sexy:eat2: --Gibson.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Gibson Electric Guitars


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Gibson Electric Guitars



Baby got the blues!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 23, 2006)

Just playing the Blues!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Just playing the Blues!



Lady sings the blues!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 23, 2006)

Blue Danube. (British Atomic Bomb).


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 23, 2006)

Blue Xmas - Miles Davis 

Not that Elvis Guy


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2006)

Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2006)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 23, 2006)

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 23, 2006)

Flying Elvises...or is that Flying Elvi?


----------



## herin (Mar 23, 2006)

Flying monkeys


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

herin said:


> Flying monkeys



I'll get you my prettttty!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

ANd your little dog too! Bwahahahahahah!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ANd your little dog too! Bwahahahahahah!



Who let the dogs out? Woof, woof!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 23, 2006)

Christmas Parade


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Christmas Parade



Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 23, 2006)

Micheal Moore.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Micheal Moore.



Flesh eating parasite disease. :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

emotional eating


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

competitive eating


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2006)

competitive sports


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> competitive sports



Rivals of the gladiaters!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

Wolverines!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Wolverines!!!!



Red Dawn!....


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Flethcer class destroyer.



Red skies at night


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Crimson Skies


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

The Stars At Night... Are Big and Bright!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2006)

Rainbow Brite


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

Lite Brite


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Lite Brite



Bright light, bright light!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud Lite....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Bud Lite....



Corona w/lime


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 24, 2006)

Put the lime in the coke you nut and drink them both together


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Put the lime in the coke you nut and drink them both together




I said Dr. I said dooooctooor!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 24, 2006)

I said "DOCTOR".........can you cure me bellyache!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I said "DOCTOR".........can you cure me bellyache!




JINX!!!!!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 24, 2006)

Sphynx!!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Sphynx!!!



Rectum!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Rectum!!!!!


Damn near _killed_ 'im!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Damn near _killed_ 'im!



She just shot at you with her eyes closed!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

Bang, bang (Nancy Sinatra version)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

Shebang!.....


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

Shebop

(Jeez, first Nancy Sinatra and now Cyndi Lauper! That's it...I'm going to bed!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

Do whop do Whop


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Do whop do Whop




Get a job; sha na na na, shanananana...


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

nana na na, nana na na, hey hey hey, good bye...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

UberAris said:


> nana na na, nana na na, hey hey hey, good bye...



You're the weakest link; goodbye!:bow:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

"...Parting is such sweet sorrow."


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

Harvester of Sorrow.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

UberAris said:


> "...Parting is such sweet sorrow."



Men in tights.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

Robin Hood


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

Money money monay!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

Donald trump


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

Comb over...


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

William Shatner


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

She shat on a turtle!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

Am I not Turtly enough for the... turtle club?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

Gah, I hate clubs. Er.. um..

Club sammich.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

mmmm... open faced club sand wedge....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hot Turkey with gravy on Texas Toast


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

Drool-worthy


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Drool-worthy




Homer Simpson


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Fatboy Slim.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 24, 2006)

Shoney's Big Boy

heh-heh


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Public Speaking.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 24, 2006)

Imagine your audience wearing only their underwear.....


----------



## Jane (Mar 24, 2006)

No underwires!!!!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

A biplane.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 24, 2006)

Walking on the wing.


----------



## mango (Mar 24, 2006)

*Terror at 30,000 feet!

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 24, 2006)

Smelly feet!:shocked:


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Smelly feet!:shocked:


Old shoes.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 24, 2006)

There was an old woman......


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2006)

Old King Cole...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 24, 2006)

Cole slaw on your BBQ!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Cole slaw on your BBQ!


A grilled ruben sandwich. *drool*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

Rubenesque... Sorry if I mispelt it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2006)

Spellcheck


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 24, 2006)

Useless...completely useless.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Autocracy.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Autocracy.


Government.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Politicians.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 24, 2006)

goober or gubernatorial


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> goober or gubernatorial


Raisinettes


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 24, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Raisinettes


Good N Plenty


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Home Hardware.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

..Tim Allen..


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Crap Actors.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 24, 2006)

SHAM-Poo .........


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2006)

Soapy Lather.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2006)

Soupy Sales


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 24, 2006)

Poet Laureate


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Poet Laureate



Laura Petrie (an anagram, sort of...)


----------



## Peanut the Wonder Dog (Mar 24, 2006)

Cat butts.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 24, 2006)

Walnuts - you know THAT episode


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2006)

Walnut Grove


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2006)

China Grove


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

Won Ton Soup


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 25, 2006)

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 25, 2006)

Snowy. (The Dog).


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 25, 2006)

Death . . .


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

...darkness...


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 25, 2006)

Self loathing.


----------



## mango (Mar 25, 2006)

*Navel gazing


 *


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 25, 2006)

Small China Gunboat.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2006)

Choosing a China pattern (dishes)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 25, 2006)

Moving in to a new home.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Moving in to a new home.



Buying my first home (ahhh, someday)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2006)

Mortgage--and interest rates.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 25, 2006)

Becoming a grown-up! LOL!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 25, 2006)

Who's Next?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2006)

Who's on First?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Elvis Costello


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Elvis Costello



Owlish.

(Hey, 300 posts!)


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 25, 2006)

Turkish . .


----------



## Peanut the Wonder Dog (Mar 25, 2006)

Woof-ish....


----------



## herin (Mar 25, 2006)

A "woof" in sheep's clothing!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2006)

Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Peanut the Wonder Dog (Mar 25, 2006)

Bad doggie.....


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

Doggie bag


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2006)

Doggie Style...(Someone was going to say it. Thought it might as well be me lol)


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 25, 2006)

SEX In Capital Letters!!#@%


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 25, 2006)

Corrupt Queensland police in the 1980s.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 25, 2006)

Freddie Mercury and Queen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Freddie Mercury and Queen.



Who wants... to live... forever?


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Who wants... to live... forever?



Fame.

(Wasn't that part of the lyrics to that corny TV show?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2006)

Flashdance


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

Disco 

(((Well, I figure, if YO-YO's became popular again... I think Disco deserves a fair shot  )))


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2006)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweaty polyester.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Sweaty polyester.



Leisure Suits and pooka shell necklaces.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2006)

Leisure Suit Larry!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

3 piece suit


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 25, 2006)

Barry Manilow...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 25, 2006)

Bette Midler


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Bette Midler



Macaroni Midler


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Kraft Cheese and Macaroni!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Kraft Cheese and Macaroni!



The cheesiest!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

The 70's!!!!!!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

that 70's show


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

Bad Hair


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 26, 2006)

Demi Moore's young man........


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

webbed toes

(Yes, he has them; shows them off regularly)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

Man from Atlantis!

(Patrick Duffy)


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 26, 2006)

Man from UNCLE


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

007 - Sean Connery


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 26, 2006)

Lazenby Chicken.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 26, 2006)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

Big, Buckin' Chicken!

You are big and you are buckin'!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 26, 2006)

Buck Naked


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

Sean Connery!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Fame.
> 
> (Wasn't that part of the lyrics to that corny TV show?)


 
Actually I believe it was; "I wanna' live forever!"


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

"Hey Trebeck, Your mothers a whore!" (Seanconnery, SNL; Celb. Jep.)


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 26, 2006)

Jeopardy! Celebrity Jeopardy!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Disco
> 
> (((Well, I figure, if YO-YO's became popular again... I think Disco deserves a fair shot  )))



Good God, I hope you are so, so wrong!!!!

Disco was the worst thing that ever happened to music!!!!1

(of course, I know I'm gonna' get a lot of shit for that. But it's the price I must pay for having fine musical tastes)


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

(I was only kidding about disco)


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Actually I believe it was; "I wanna' live forever!"



Part of the original lyrics were "I wanna live forever"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

...on with the show!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

UberAris said:


> (I was only kidding about disco)



Thankyou, my respect for you has returned.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

Disco....MacArthurs Park


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Disco....MacArthurs Park



melting in the rain


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Actually I believe it was; "I wanna' live forever!"



It's free association, the first thing that pops into your mind... and I hated that show.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 26, 2006)

Freemasons.


----------



## mango (Mar 26, 2006)

*Stonecutters Society

 *


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

keeping aliens under wraps


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 26, 2006)

Roswell New Mexico.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

Groom Lake


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 26, 2006)

Hair Brush.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 26, 2006)

Hair ball....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

dust bunny


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> dust bunny



Miss Vickie! (her bunny that is)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 26, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Miss Vickie! (her bunny that is)


This one's easy: 

Tiny Tim, of course.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

bad hair day


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> bad hair day



Carrot Top:doh:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 26, 2006)

Visual Gags!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Visual Gags!




Gag me with a spoon!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 26, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Gag me with a spoon!!



Beverly Hill Slang


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Valley Girls


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

girl scouts


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 26, 2006)

UberAris said:


> girl scouts


Girl Scout Cookies.

:eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

Going camping


----------



## RedHead (Mar 26, 2006)

Freakin' mosquitos'


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 26, 2006)

malaria !!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

Quinine!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

bark of the Cinchona tree


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 26, 2006)

Weeping Willow


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 26, 2006)

Cheap cat toy


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

Q' tips ........


----------



## herin (Mar 26, 2006)

Empty tp rolls


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

herin said:


> Empty tp rolls


 
Vengeance ........


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

.....is mine!
Sayeth the Lord!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

Lord Vader


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 26, 2006)

oh so very phallic.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 26, 2006)

Lord of the Dance!

(flit, flit, flit)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Get down with your bad self!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 26, 2006)

Bad Finger


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Fat finger


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 26, 2006)

Fat Acceptance!:smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Fat Admirer!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 27, 2006)

Admirer of Fat Admirers!:smitten:


----------



## herin (Mar 27, 2006)

FAs rock my world!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

Rock-n-Roll


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 27, 2006)

Rock me gently..............rock me slowly!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

Thrash metal.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 27, 2006)

metal... er... Spoon!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 27, 2006)

Pedal to the metal!!!!!!!!1

VARRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

Lead foot.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

speed demon


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

Speedy Gonzales.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2006)

Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

The Smurfs!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

The Blue Parrot Bar.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

The blue oyster


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 27, 2006)

A pub or bar


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Green Beer


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 27, 2006)

St. Patrick's day!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hangovers


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 27, 2006)

"I'm married to a waitress, and I don't even know here name"


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Im so drunk I dont know my name


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sober I don't want to know my name


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2006)

knowing is half the battle...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Battlestar Galactica!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2006)

Battletoads...


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Nintendo!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2006)

Mario Mayhem...


----------



## UberAris (Mar 27, 2006)

!!! Luigi !!!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

Fettucini mmmm


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 27, 2006)

spaghetti mmmm


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 27, 2006)

with Italian Sausage......mmmmmmmmm!:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Jane (Mar 27, 2006)

Lovera's.......OMG....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Jane said:


> Lovera's.......OMG....



HUH?????????


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

Questionable material.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Material Witness


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

Material possessions.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Maternal Instincts


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

Money $$$$


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Always Broke


----------



## Jane (Mar 27, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> HUH?????????


http://www.loveras-italian.com


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Always Broke



Brokeback Mountain.

(Since Jane's was more of a clarification of an earlier post.)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Jane said:


> http://www.loveras-italian.com



Thanks for clarifying but I thought "HUH?" was a good one for free association.

Moutain 'O' Mashed Potatoes!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2006)

potatoes and gravy


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 27, 2006)

mud sculptures


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 27, 2006)

Mud pies


----------



## UberAris (Mar 27, 2006)

mmmm Pie....:eat2: :eat1:


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

strawberry, ruhbarb pie


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 27, 2006)

pixie sticks


----------



## UberAris (Mar 27, 2006)

Hocky sticks


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

Penalty Box


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 27, 2006)

Penut Box.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 27, 2006)

cheap seats


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

nosebleed section


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW! Those people look like ants!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ants are crawling all over me!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 27, 2006)

"the detox poncho"


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

The urban sombraro(sp?)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 27, 2006)

The urban jungle!:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2006)

The Rural...uh... Wasteland.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Teenage Wasteland


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Battletoads! Hey wait didn't we already cover this??


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 28, 2006)

Er.. My first thought was "What the [email protected]%$?"

Toadstool


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Princess Peach...


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 28, 2006)

Princess Peach

Edit: D'oh Falling Boy got to it before me

Mario


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Opps! Sorry!! 

Pizza


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

pineapple pizza


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2006)

Crabapple Cove


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 28, 2006)

Edna Krabapple (spelling?)


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2006)

Aerosmith's Tour Bus


*300th POST!*


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

old people


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Soilent Green


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

...is people!!!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Oompa Loompa's


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

...are not!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Wayne and Garth's...NOT!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2006)

Party Time! Excellent! *plays air guitar*


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

If you're gonna spew; spew in this (holds dixie cup)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

What am I?

A Zit, get it?


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Pinky (Narf!!!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2006)

I think so Brain, but we don't have rubber pants our size.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

George Bush in conversation with Dick (forgive me!!!)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

A George in the grave is worth two in the Bush!!!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Cigar in the oval office


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

Oral in the Oval Orrifice!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Oral Hygiene


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 28, 2006)

Mouth Wash.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Smash Mouth


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 28, 2006)

Loud mouth.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

Loud muffler


----------



## jamie (Mar 28, 2006)

Trans-Am ...


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Transamerica........


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2006)

San Francisco


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Golden Gate


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Golden Retriever...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 28, 2006)

Go Fetch!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

Fletch!!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

Flinch.......


----------



## jamie (Mar 28, 2006)

2 for......


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

the road.....


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2006)

...goes ever on.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

Energiser Bunny


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Shotguns.....


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

shot gun wedding


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 28, 2006)

Hillbillies


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 28, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Hillbillies


Beverely Hills.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 28, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Beverely Hills.



"Movie Stars! Swimming pools."


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

Beverly's hills


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> "Movie Stars! Swimming pools."




Texas Gold


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 28, 2006)

Grillz :doh:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

grilled cheese


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheese slice.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheese pleaze!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

The leaning tower of cheese-a


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 28, 2006)

Leaning Tower of Pisa.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2006)

Tower of Babel


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Diversity!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2006)

affirmative action


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 28, 2006)

The need to know.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery, Ignorance is Strength


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Nobel Peace Prize


Mother Theresa.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Pope John Paul II


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

The Popemobile


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

Pope On A Rope


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

Soap on a rope


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Rope a dope


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Clinton


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Clinton


Great president.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 28, 2006)

Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln, Polk, F.D.Roosevelt, Teddy Roosevelt....come to mind


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

Mind over matter


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

My head in a pillow


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

pillow fight!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

feathers everywhere


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Little Orphan Annie having a pillow fight!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Little Orphan Annie having a pillow fight!



The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Tommorrow Never Knows
I'll Follow The Sun
I Will
Come Together 
We Can Work It Out :doh: 

*all of these are song titles* .....

that I associated with "The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow!" *hehehe*


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2006)

*Here Comes the Sun


 *


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

.....sunkist.....


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> .....sunkist.....




.........soda.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 29, 2006)

Enjoy Cococola.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 29, 2006)

A dusty desert road on a hot summer day, a classic convertible pulling into a lonely old gas station.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Are those bugle boy jeans?


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

hot topic pants


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 29, 2006)

Red palazzio pants (where did THAT come from????)


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 29, 2006)

Red-checked, wax-stained tablecloth in an obscure italian restaurant


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll make you an offer you can't refuse


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

The mafia eating to cheesy Italian music, with no clue what's about to be splattered all over their spaghetti dinner!!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

((HA! nice one Aliena)) Itialian Wedding Soup


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

umm..wedding cake


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

UberAris said:


> ((HA! nice one Aliena)) Itialian Wedding Soup



Thank you! Creativity is contagious!:eat2: 

My Big Fat Greek Wedding!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Greek Salad...damn im hungry


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

Its all greek to me!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Greek Salad...damn im hungry




Feta cheese:eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Its all greek to me!



We seem to be on the same time warp!! LoL

Orgasmo!!!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

> Feta cheese




behold the power of cheese! ((looks that way!))


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Cheese its good


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

UberAris said:


> behold the power of cheese! ((looks that way!))




Cheese armor!:doh:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

True love!!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 29, 2006)

UberAris said:


> True love!!


The Princess Bride.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Cary Elwes


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Cary Elwes



J.R. Ewing


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

J.K. Rowling


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Muggles......


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

Mug-o-coffee


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

filet-o-fish


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 29, 2006)

The Homburg Faction.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2006)

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 29, 2006)

A Christmas Carol!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 29, 2006)

Carol at Christmas.


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

Carol Brady


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 29, 2006)

Mrs Robinson


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 29, 2006)

Calvin Purple


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Prince.......


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

Big Poofy Girly Man Hair


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Poison.......


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

Apple.................


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

...Apple ][..


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

Fruit of the Loom


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Lifts and Supports


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 30, 2006)

Weighty moments.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 30, 2006)

pregnant pauses


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rhythm method


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

Bundle of joy


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Bundle of joy




Rugrats!!!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

mini-van......


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> mini-van......



"V-Dub" in the house, stat!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

Aliena said:


> "V-Dub" in the house, stat!!!!!!:shocked:




I love those commercials!! ON the german engineering tip!

anyways,

beetle


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 30, 2006)

Atrocious German dialect:shocked:


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Atrocious German dialect:shocked:



Co. Klinger


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

I know NOTHING.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> I know NOTHING.


Innocent...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 30, 2006)

.....Minds


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Caught in a trap..I can't walk out...


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 30, 2006)

Walking stick.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 30, 2006)

praying mantis


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 30, 2006)

Kung Fu.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 30, 2006)

kung pow chicken


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 30, 2006)

To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything.


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

Julie Newmar


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

Rhoda the Robot


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Mel's Diner


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 30, 2006)

Kiss my grits


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

Bite my Butt


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 30, 2006)

peaches.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 30, 2006)

and cream....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

In the white room, with black curtains.. in the station.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 30, 2006)

Behind the looking glass


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 30, 2006)

Seven years bad luck


----------



## UberAris (Mar 30, 2006)

The devil made me do it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

The Devil made me Spartacus!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 30, 2006)

I Am Spartacus!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I Am Spartacus!!!



When I'm in a time of trouble, Mother Mary comes to me, speaking words of wisedom, YOU ARE SPARTACUS!!!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 30, 2006)

John, Paul, George, and SPARTACUS


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 30, 2006)

VERY strange bedfellows....


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

Strange days, indeed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

When you're strange...


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

No-one remembers your name.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

No body knows... .the trouble I've seen...


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Copenhagen.

(Explanation available by PM request)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

Skoal.....


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

SKOL!.....


----------



## jamie (Mar 31, 2006)

Back pocket circle


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Cup circles on table.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

Lemon Pledge


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Blind Lemon Jefferson.


----------



## Janet (Mar 31, 2006)

Blind Boys of Alabama


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet Home...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

Swing Low, Sweet Chariot...


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Move slow, Sweet Harriet...


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 31, 2006)

Harriet Myers.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Ozzy and Harriet


----------



## UberAris (Mar 31, 2006)

Ozzy and Sharon


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Sharon Stone


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 31, 2006)

That infamous scene....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

beaver sighting


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2006)

beaver dam


----------



## jamie (Mar 31, 2006)

I am not sure why but:

Teeth


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 31, 2006)

Dentist...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 31, 2006)

Land of Misfit Toys


----------



## UberAris (Mar 31, 2006)

land of the lost


----------



## MiaFaith (Mar 31, 2006)

Dinosaur.....


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 31, 2006)

Senator.......


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 31, 2006)

Shill......


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Shill......




"Your SHILL the one,
that makes me smile, 
your SHILL the one 
that's my better half
We're SHILL having fun
and you're SHILL the one!! 

SHILL=STILL


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 31, 2006)

My One and Only


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 31, 2006)

soulmate..........


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 31, 2006)

not always the one you expect............:smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 31, 2006)

Surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> not always the one you expect............:smitten:




Love the one your with.:wubu:


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 31, 2006)

love is forever


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> love is forever




From Here to Eternity


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 31, 2006)

neverending story..


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 31, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> neverending story..


Jesus Christ


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2006)

Superstar


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 31, 2006)

Billy Grahm


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Billy Grahm



Janie's got a gun!:doh:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Janie's got a gun!:doh:


 
Like a Lady


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Like a Lady



Lady and the Tramp


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Lady and the Tramp


 
Puppy Dog Tails


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Puppy Dog Tails




Snails, sugar and spice


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Snails, sugar and spice


slugs.....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> slugs.....



Escargo....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Escargo....


 
Dating Service


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Escargo....




vomit lol


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Dating Service



Desparate, lonely, men.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 31, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> vomit lol


stick 'em up


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

sticks and stones may break my bones.....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> sticks and stones may break my bones.....



but my boner will always work!


*don't ask*:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

*hahaha* :doh: 

Aliena :shocked: 

work and no play....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *hahaha* :doh:
> 
> Aliena :shocked:
> 
> work and no play....




No fritolays


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> No fritolays




frito chili pie


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> frito chili pie



Sonic!!!!!!!!

***all exclamations are to add more text to post, so that post will post***


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Boooooom!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Boooooom!!!!




A BoomBoomBoom...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> A BoomBoomBoom...


 
 "back to your room"


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> "back to your room"




Romper Room!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Romper Stompers


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Romper Stompers



Disco at the roller rink


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

"Knock Knock Knock on Wood"


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> "Knock Knock Knock on Wood"



Heart of Glass


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Heart to heart talk...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Heart to heart talk...



Gonna swallow my pride:eat1:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

bite my tongue


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> bite my tongue



Tounge piercing...with one of those glo-n-dark rings!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 1, 2006)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

One Ring to Rule Them All


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> One Ring to Rule Them All




One Voice



......................


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

One Harmony


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> One Harmony



Harmony Corporation


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Kids in Corporated

K-I-D-S....


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Send it to Zoom!
Boston, Mass!
Oh-Two-One-Three-Four!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Kids in Corporated
> 
> K-I-D-S....




EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

Aliena said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:



WORMS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

Angel said:


> WORMS!!!!!!!!!



Squirm!!!!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

uncomfortable


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> uncomfortable




Hemorrhoids......:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Use proper body mechanics *ack*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

An Apple A Day...


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 1, 2006)

Keeps the grocer at bay.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

BayWatch!.....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

That dude from Night Rider.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> That dude from Night Rider.



The young Snapper! 

WooHoo! He was a cutie back then!

Though he still looks good today!

Yummy chest!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

cutie patooties....


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Cutie Pie!...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

mmmmm... pie....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

mmmmmm.... yummy!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Tacos Supreme


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Weird Al Yankovic's "Taco Grande"


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Amish Paradise


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 1, 2006)

Home Brew.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Amish Paradise



Amish in the City.


(I wanna know what happened to the guys!)


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 1, 2006)

The feeling of being skipped and left to die in a ditch.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Monday morning


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 1, 2006)

Mamas and the Papas


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 1, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Mamas and the Papas


Mama Cass.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 1, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Mama Cass.



Ham sandwich.

(Yes, I know it's an urban legend that isn't true.)


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Spam (mmmm spam)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 1, 2006)

email

( must satisfy character minimum)


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Spam (mmmm spam)



HOT Spam!!!!!!!*


you gotta say it like, " HOT damn!!!!!"


*credit Chris. Band camp years ago! lol 
crazy drummers we were!





edit to add: danggit! twice in one day! I go to post and someone's post appears before mine and then my post looks stupid and out of order....


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> email
> 
> ( must satisfy character minimum)



Netherlands!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

thick, rich flavored beer


----------



## herin (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> thick, rich flavored beer



Tastes great, less filling!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Pointless, I want a filling beer!!!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Pointless, I want a filling beer!!!


Frosty beer glass.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 1, 2006)

Frosty the Snow Man.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Jack Frost.....Brrrrrrrr.....


----------



## herin (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Jack Frost.....Brrrrrrrr.....



Jack Daniels


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Yo ho ho and a bottle of Jack!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 1, 2006)

Jack and Jill


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2006)

Jack the Ripper:shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2006)

Jack Black


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

Black Beard


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2006)

......Pirates!


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 2, 2006)

Silk Pirates.


----------



## herin (Apr 2, 2006)

Space pirates


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 2, 2006)

Sir Miers Alpha Centuri.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

It's all Greek to me!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 2, 2006)

Studing Languages


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

English...Do you speak it?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 2, 2006)

English as a Second Lanuage!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 2, 2006)

Typoese....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2006)

Japanese and or Chinese


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

good for takeout


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2006)

MMMMmmmmm......MMMMmmmmmmmm....GOOD:eat1: 
that's what Campbell's soup is!:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

New England Clam Chowd'a!!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Chowd'a head!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

Head of State


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Head of cheese...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

Blue Cheese


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ranch dressing.......


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

Bacon Chicken Ranch Pizza


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 2, 2006)

Chicken Ranch


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2006)

Finger Linking GOOD:eat2:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

KFC (Mmmmmmm...)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

We do chicken right!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2006)

your left...

your left...

your left...

right...

left...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Gov't don't give a damn, they sent us all to Vietnam..

left..

left..


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2006)

What are we fighting for??????:shocked:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

There is no peace, there is no respite, there is only War


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

There is no Dana, only Zuul!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

I want to name my frist born boy 'Egon'


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

The next time someone asks if you are a god, You say YES!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

I enjoy collecting Molds, fungi, and spores


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

School Forest Field Trip!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Back off man, I'm a Scientist.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 2, 2006)

She blinded me with science


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 2, 2006)

UberAris said:


> She blinded me with science


Michael Anthony Hall. *ick*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

Breakfast Club (please tell me I'm thinking of the same person.)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 2, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Breakfast Club (please tell me I'm thinking of the same person.)


You are Betty!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Brat Pack....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 3, 2006)

Rat Pack of earlier days!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Original Ocean's Eleven


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 3, 2006)

Old Blue Eyes


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Old Yellow Eyes


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 3, 2006)

Green Eyed Monster


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Lake Powell Monster


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 3, 2006)

Cookie Monster


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Fourteen Chocolate Cream Pies!!!!!!

*falls down the stairs*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory...


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 3, 2006)

Charlie Brown


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 3, 2006)

Good Grief!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 3, 2006)

Good gravy!


----------



## RedHead (Apr 3, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Good gravy!



Biscuits and Gravy....okay hungry now....going to go eat!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 3, 2006)

cheddar biscuts


----------



## RedHead (Apr 3, 2006)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 3, 2006)

Benedict Arnold


----------



## UberAris (Apr 3, 2006)

faithless.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 3, 2006)

Atheist or agnostic


----------



## UberAris (Apr 3, 2006)

To each their own


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 3, 2006)

Grammar issue: subject-pronoun disagreement


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2006)

G.I. (Government Issue)


----------



## UberAris (Apr 3, 2006)

U.S.S.R (Soviet Russia [duh, but had to fill the text minimum])


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2006)

Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles)


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 3, 2006)

The last day of 10th grade when most of us ran out the back doors to skip...and that song was playing on the radio when we got in the car that had strategically been parked in the neighborhood behind the school. What a bunch of delinquents.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 3, 2006)

study hall


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 3, 2006)

concert hall


----------



## RedHead (Apr 3, 2006)

Ballroom Dancing


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Bar-room line dancing


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 3, 2006)

Spelling Nazis.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Inarticulate French


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 3, 2006)

The French Connection


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Da Vinci Code


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 3, 2006)

Airports 

............


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Air fields


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 4, 2006)

Kim Fields 

("Tootie", on "The Facts Of Life")


----------



## herin (Apr 4, 2006)

You take the good, you take the bad. . .


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 4, 2006)

You take them both and then you have....


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

The Facts of Life


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 4, 2006)

Sex, lies and pervy videos.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 4, 2006)

Pee Wee Herman......


----------



## UberAris (Apr 4, 2006)

odd and creepy laugh


----------



## RedHead (Apr 4, 2006)

The Joker (okay max the word)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2006)

The Midnight Toker


----------



## UberAris (Apr 4, 2006)

Hermese (from Futurama)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2006)

Hermiony (from Harry Potter)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

Buck teeth


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 4, 2006)

Goofy.....


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 4, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Goofy.....


Me.........LOL


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2006)

You!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 4, 2006)

Who???????


----------



## herin (Apr 4, 2006)

Dr. Who


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 4, 2006)

Who are you?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you talkin' to me?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

You wanna peice of me?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Bring it!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Time to bring it AROUND TOWN! --- *Spongebob Squarepants*


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

Downtown...it is short


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Martin Short as "Ed Grimley"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

Steve Martin


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

short stack of pancakes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Robert Stack


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stack Train


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

Locomotion...dont ask


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

Conjunction Junction... What's your function?


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

hooking up phrases...........


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Wheel Of Fortune (Phrase is the category)

spin, buy a vowel, or solve the puzzle?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2006)

Fortune 500


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 5, 2006)

Indianapolis 500 (first one for me on here, too!)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

I would walk 500 hundred miles.... (a song)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2006)

If I had a hammer...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

hammertime....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 5, 2006)

*** singing ***

"It's Howdy Doody Time,
It's Howdy Doody Time....."


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey kids what time is it??


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't want to take a NAP


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

snack time......


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 5, 2006)

Snack Happy!!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

Potato Chips........


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 5, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Potato Chips........


French Onion Dip.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Ogre's... are... Like onions


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Ogre's... are... Like onions


 
Onions are tastier than Ogres... they even smell better.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 5, 2006)

parfaits


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 5, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm hot fudge!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Doug Murdock's Fudge (God in Fudge form)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Yellow Submarine.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Sky of blue, and sea of green


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Sky of blue, and sea of green


 
This just *had* to come.  
Nowhere man, please listen,...


----------



## Jane (Apr 5, 2006)

with a little help from my friends...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 5, 2006)

"Let's help one another right now...."


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

When I'm in a time of trouble, Mother Mary comes to me, speaking words of wisedom, let it be...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Father McKenzie, writing the words of a sermon that no one will hear...

Seems like this Thread changes slowly into a "Beatles song quotes" Thread...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Some kinds of innocence is measured out in years, you don't know what its like to listen to your fears, you can talk to me, you can talk to me, you can talk to me, if your lonely you can talk to me


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

American Woman, Get Away from Me..
American Woman, Mama Let me Be...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't wanna be an American Idiot! One nation controled by the media, Information Age of hysteria... (its going out to idiot America)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> American Woman, Get Away from Me..
> American Woman, Mama Let me Be...


"No sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar tonight in my tea..."

I've been on a Guess Who kick lately.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

No milk today...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Don't wanna be an American Idiot! One nation controled by the media, Information Age of hysteria... (its going out to idiot America)



I like to live in A - mereee - ca

Life is so good in A - meree - ca...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

This Lady may've stumbled, but she ain't never fell.
And if the Russians don't believe that, they can all go straight to Hell.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2006)

Tonight we drink to Bacchus,

the noble God of wine

Any friend of Bacchus,

is a friend of mine!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

In Heaven, there is no beer, That's why we drink it here..
And when we're gone from here... Our friends will be drinking all the beer...,


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 5, 2006)

100 bottles of beer on the wall.......


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

99 bottles of beer on the wall...


----------



## The Kid (Apr 5, 2006)

All in all it was all just bricks in the wall.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

masons...........


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Perry Mason...


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2006)

Freemasons.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

G

............


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

G is for Giraffe.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

P is for PONY! Take this coupon to your parent for ONE FREE PONY!!!!

(from Shel Silverstein's The ABZ book)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

Shel Silverstein's _an alphabet book that is NOT for child_ren. :doh: (all messed up.) *hahaha*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Shel Silverstein's _an alphabet book that is NOT for child_ren. :doh: (all messed up.) *hahaha*



(When my brother Mike was in the hospital for TBI, we gave him that book to help cheer his mood.)

You Can't Do That On Television!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

.......*slime*........


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know......


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

No compassion, no peace
Know compassion, know peace


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

no surrender......


----------



## mango (Apr 6, 2006)

*Surrender to DUFF.... You Know You Want It!


 *


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

Barney, Bbbuuuurrrppp!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Barney, Bbbuuuurrrppp!!!



Barney induced upchuck


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Purple Puke


----------



## Angel (Apr 6, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Purple Puke



Gross!!!!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2006)

Angel said:


> Gross!!!!!!



You called?


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2006)

Dixie cups & dental floss


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

2nd Grade....


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2006)

Sister Mary Magdalen and her geography book enforcer.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

Social Studys class


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2006)

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2006)

Spma spam spam spam


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2006)

Green Eggs & Spam


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

My name is Sam


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2006)

That Sam-I-Am! That Sam-I-Am! I do not like that Sam-I-Am!


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Sean Penn...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2006)

Robin Wright Penn


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

Ink Pen..........


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

wrist cramp...


----------



## Jane (Apr 6, 2006)

Charlie horse


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Wilbur......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

flying ...


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 6, 2006)

free...................


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing in life is free


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

Stings attached.....


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

Master of Puppets


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Pinnochio's Daddy


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Purple Puke



People Eater


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

She's a man eater...
Watchout, boy, she'll chew you up...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2006)

Walk like a man,
talk like a man...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 6, 2006)

Dude looks like a lay-day


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 6, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Dude looks like a lay-day


Crosss dressing men.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Men without hats.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2006)

Hard hat area


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

You can leave your hat on...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 6, 2006)

Beer Garden


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

Molsen Canadian (canada's best beer in my oppinion)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Molten Core


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

volcanic eruption


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 6, 2006)

Spontaneous Combustion!!!


----------



## The Kid (Apr 6, 2006)

OMGSPLOSION! :shocked:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

Super Nova


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2006)

I gotta be MEeeeee!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

I gotte be FREE!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Free Mandela!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

I think he's kind of free, yet.


----------



## mango (Apr 7, 2006)

*Beware! The Yeti!


 *


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 7, 2006)

Nepal......


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2006)

Dahli Lama


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I think he's kind of free, yet.



Just the first thing that came to my mind, Timber  




BBW Betty said:


> Dahli Lama



Is Your Mama A Llama?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just the first thing that came to my mind, Timber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Mama I'm Coming Home" -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 7, 2006)

"I'm going off the rails on a crazy train" - also Ozzy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

"I was born my papa's son, when I hit the ground I was on the run."
Anybody knows who, and which song?


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 7, 2006)

ZZTop - Just Got Paid! One of my favorites


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine too!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Speaking of ZZTop...

She's got legs, she knows how to use them!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothin' beats a great pair of L'eggs


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 7, 2006)

Juliette Prouse.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Rumour's been 'round...
and that takes it's time...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 7, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Fleetwood Mac!


The 1970s.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Groovy, baby


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Groove Express.
(Don't ask...)


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 7, 2006)

Railway Express (for the old timers)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Working on a the railroad


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 8, 2006)

Soooooullllll Trainnnnnn


----------



## UberAris (Apr 8, 2006)

Soul Toast!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

Fillet of Sole


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

O sole mio...


----------



## Rubybbw (Apr 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ( the name of the game is to respond with the first word or phrase that pops into your mind when you read the last post, which would be a single word or short phrase. )
> 
> Clean


Clean outta sight. That's what we used to say when something was the best.

Ruby


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Did we start a perpetuum mobile?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

Rubybbw said:


> Clean outta sight. That's what we used to say when something was the best.
> 
> Ruby



GROOVY, MAN!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Get into the groove...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 8, 2006)

stuck in a rut


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Dangerous curves ahead!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

I Likes 'Em Curvy!!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 8, 2006)

mmmmm curvy-licious


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 8, 2006)

m&m's.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

chocolate bar...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

The Great American Chocolate Bar!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

shaving cream (or, as a classmate in school said, shaving gum  [this is even in the german translation still funny...])


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

*singing*
I love to play baseball, I got a new catcher's mitt
I asked you to throw me a fast one,
But you threw me a big ball of shhhhhhaving cream..
Be nice and clean,
Shave everyday, and you'll always look keen.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *singing*
> I love to play baseball, I got a new catcher's mitt
> I asked you to throw me a fast one,
> But you threw me a big ball of shhhhhhaving cream..
> ...




Put me in, coach. I'm ready to play
Today.....

Look at me, I can see 
Center Field.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 8, 2006)

Playing the field


----------



## mango (Apr 8, 2006)

*Cover the Spread


 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

With a slice of ham.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy logic hamburger???


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy!



.....


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 9, 2006)

Wuzzy.......


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2006)

Was a bear...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Silly o'Bear


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2006)

Patty O' Hair!


----------



## herin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fatty Patty two by four, can't fit through the kitchen door!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 9, 2006)

patio chair 

or the famous marching Patty O'Chairs , they did a wonderful number with folding lawn chairs while marching in a parade, _*lol,*_ pride week 1997, they were right after the marching drag queens dressed as Denny's waitresses.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

lawn furniture


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

lawnmover


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

sodbuster...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

The...Who?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Guess Who..


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Gone by the wind?


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 9, 2006)

Like a bad smell.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 9, 2006)

My hockey bag


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 9, 2006)

Canadia. :nods:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 9, 2006)

Molsen Canadian!!! (its a beer for those who don;t know)


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 9, 2006)

Cascadia...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Niagara Falls


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2006)

honeymoons


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

honeycombs


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 9, 2006)

Bee Hives...


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 9, 2006)

benedryl...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

chain reaction...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 9, 2006)

pharmacy...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

House calls


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 9, 2006)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 9, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> Hugh Laurie


Hugh Jackman. *drool*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2006)

Wolverine from X-Men


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Arroooooo!
?
Batman?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2006)

The Batmobile


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

mobile home


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2006)

Home Alone


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Kevin!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

? Costner?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Dances With Wool


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

Shall we dance?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 9, 2006)

Fast or slow?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Rabbit or Tortoise


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

The Rabbit...<he he he>


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Er... what's up, doc?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Say yur prayers, you long toothed galoot!


----------



## herin (Apr 9, 2006)

Sshhhhh! Be vewy vewy qwiet. I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Duck Season!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

Tis the season


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Its the most.. Wonderful time... of the year...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

Frosty The Snowman


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

And two eyes made of coal...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

Naughty or nice


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Knows when you are sleeping...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

Baby it's cold outside


----------



## UberAris (Apr 9, 2006)

Guy Fox day!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Hug a BBW day! Twice!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

Group Hugs!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Mosh pit..


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 9, 2006)

Cherry pit


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 9, 2006)

Cherry pie.......


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Deep Fried..


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

power failure


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

rolling black outs


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Black Oak Arkansas!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Just north of Memphis


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Tennessee, Tennessee, there aint' no place I'd rather be...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

The Stars at Night, Are Big and Bright!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

...Deep in the Heart of TEX-ASS!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tejas.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

De Nada...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Zero............


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

To Infinity...and beyond!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Buzz Lightyear.. Space.. Ranger..


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Yesssss....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

No, really.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes Sir, no Sir, three bags full sir.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe a bag of jumping beans?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 10, 2006)

With beans you get gas....with jumping beans you get liftoff!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :shocked:


 
A Mime eating ice cream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> A Mime eating ice cream?


 
Why not? It's just a little bit more silent than usual.:eat1:


----------



## Jane (Apr 10, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Yes Sir, no Sir, three bags full sir.


How one treats a police officer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Jane said:


> How one treats a police officer.


 
Chrrrk..."He's tryin' to ram me off the road! He just sideswiped me!"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2006)

Car insurance


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 10, 2006)

Car payments


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 11, 2006)

Ya gotta pay the piper!:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Or he'll take the kids!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

new kids on the block

(I've been away for several days and I have noticed that my last post in this thread is NOW on page 4. *hahaha* Whoa!!! :shocked: )


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

The Jackson 5


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Johnny 5 (from the movie "Short Circuit")


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

Steve Guttenburg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Bible.....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

biblical trivia


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Trivial replies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

the brush off


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

brusha-brusha-brusha toothpaste commercial (from the movie "Grease")


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Greasy Spoon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Go Grease Lightning!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Richard Pryor!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Brewster's Millions!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

The Toy!

(Swamp & Fuzzy, are we gonna' go on like this all night?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Superman III!!!

(yeah, probably)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

R.I.P. Superman


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Smallville


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

....Small Fry.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Fried Green Tomatoes!!!

(They're actually quite yummy!!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Punk......


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Punk......



....y Brewster


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Brewster's Millions! *dejavue* :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

The Wiz! ...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Hit the road, Jack.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 11, 2006)

no more no more no more,


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

No more tears!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 11, 2006)

Tears of a clown


----------



## UberAris (Apr 11, 2006)

Evil Clowns


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 11, 2006)

Insane Clown Posse (yuck)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Mission Impossible...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Evil Clowns



Ever see "Killer Clowns from Outer Space?"

It's a great movie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Mission Impossible...



To Dream the Impossible Dream...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 11, 2006)

Impossible! For a plain country pumpkin to become a horse and carriage.......

Impossible things are happening everyday!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 11, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Impossible! For a plain country pumpkin to become a horse and carriage.......
> 
> Impossible things are happening everyday!


Fifty year old women getting pregnant!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 11, 2006)

Who needs Mother Nature?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

How many wolves live in a city?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

The boy who cried, "wolf."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

The wolf said: "Boy? What's up?"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

The wolf devoured boy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure? Who was it? Name that wolf!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Who's afraid of the big, bad, Wolf.. Tra la la la la....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Is he gonna blow the house down?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 11, 2006)

"Burning down the house!"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 11, 2006)

Stop, drop, and roll


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

rolling thunder


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2006)

And the thunder rolls...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2006)

Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 12, 2006)

Let the springbok roam free.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 12, 2006)

Bo-o-orn Freee, As free as the wind blows...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Call me the breeze...


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Call me the breeze...


Blowing In The Wind...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyway the wind blows...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2006)

Any which way but loose!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Losing my religion...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2006)

Losing my virginity..........

(LONG time ago, do NOT ask!):shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Like a virgin... *whistle*


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

Like a Surgen (hey!) cutting for the very first time... Like a surgen... Got your heart beat, on my mind


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

.
Who's fat?...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> .
> Who's fat?...



I am!!!

What are ya' gonna' do about it? Huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Uhm... should I be doing something about it?
And, if yes, why?
I'm fat, too. So...?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... should I be doing something about it?
> And, if yes, why?
> I'm fat, too. So...?


So...so there!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Where? ? ?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2006)

Sew what? said the needle in the nudist colony.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

A parasol, maybe?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2006)

Mary Poppins!


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 12, 2006)

Pillsbury Dough boy!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Gingerbread man


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Gingerbread man


The Stinky Cheese Man! (anyone else remember this?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinking Bishop


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 12, 2006)

Canterbury


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2006)

Tales.....


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Tales.....


...From The Crypt


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 12, 2006)

Crypt Keeper


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Keeper of the Forgotten Realms


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

Keepers of the peace.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Give peace a chance...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 13, 2006)

Community Chest


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Community Chest


 

boobs .......


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

milk..............:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

No milk today...


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, we have no bananas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Got some nuts?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Screw Milk... Got Beer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Lager ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

The only thing that will kill a mutton vindaloo!


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

....Potatoes.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Umm... Smashed Pumpkins?


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Pumpkin Pie (maybe I need to go back to the food board??!!)


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanksgiving


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Turkey.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Stuffing :eat1:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing <moan>


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't believe it's not butter!:eat2:


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 13, 2006)

Where's the beef?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 13, 2006)

Commericals from the 80's


----------



## UberAris (Apr 13, 2006)

80's rock !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

UberAris said:


> 80's rock !!!


 
...And sometimes they roll!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> ...And sometimes they roll!



Taylor Pork Roll, MMMMmmmmmmm :eat2: !!!

(Just ask Wayne. It's a Jersey Thang!)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

"Roll On!" by Alabama


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

"Do you come from the land down under?
Where women roll and men thunder?"
- Men At Work, I think. (Seems I'm gettin' old, I can't remember...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Midnight Oil.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, right. :bow:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

Whatever


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 13, 2006)

Who's there???


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Arroooo!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 13, 2006)

Rooby-Rooby-Doo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey, Velma! Got a clue?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, Velma! Got a clue?


Roxie Hart.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Clueless.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Clueless.



Alicia Silverstone?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The Funny Farm



They're coming to take me away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Alicia Silverstone?


 
Homo sapiens asparagus maximus?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 13, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> They're coming to take me away.



LOL...ignore that...my cousin wanted to do one and she only looked at bottom of first page instead the end of the thread. 
WAIT...I will take the blame...throw things at me...go on I dare ya.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> LOL...ignore that...my cousin wanted to do one and she only looked at bottom of first page instead the end of the thread.
> WAIT...I will take the blame...throw things at me...go on I dare ya.


Could happen to anyone... but if you insist... *throws a cotton ball*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 13, 2006)

"throws an MnM!"

Tee-hee!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> "throws an MnM!"
> 
> Tee-hee!



I'll eat that MnM and raise ya' a Twix!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

In earlier days, they were called "Raider". (In germany)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 13, 2006)

Those were the daaaaaaaaays......


----------



## UberAris (Apr 13, 2006)

The years go by but the memories stay, those were the good ol' days


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 13, 2006)

Time goes by.............


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Time goes by.............



Time after time...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

She Bop 

<giggle giggle giggle>


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> She Bop
> 
> <giggle giggle giggle>


Roger's Version

(John Updike reference)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Jolly.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good Golly Miss Molly


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Good Golly Miss Molly


Good golly, Miss Molly was even there too!

('Splish, Splash')


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Splish splash, I'm takin' a bath...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 13, 2006)

...on a Saturday night


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Date night


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 13, 2006)

In a galaxy far far away...............


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> In a galaxy far far away...............



Oh come on I can only say...STAR WARS


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Oh come on I can only say...STAR WARS


Han Fucking Solo..LOL


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fucking Harrison Ford...I mean Harrison Fucking Ford


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 14, 2006)

Witness..............


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 14, 2006)

Amish......


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 14, 2006)

No pictures please and quilts


----------



## UberAris (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in the middle of Amish country PA


----------



## herin (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in the middle of cajun country, LA


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in the middle of the Rocky Mountains. Miles and Miles and Miles of Mountains.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 14, 2006)

...and miles and miles and miles and miles and miles away from home again...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

hitchhiker


----------



## Cinda (Apr 14, 2006)

Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Arthur Dent


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

"I'm so cool, you can keep meat in me for a month.. I'm so hip I have trouble seeing over my pelvis!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Elvis? Las Vegas?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Uhm...whatsup doc?


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 14, 2006)

A skinny Elmur Fudd.


----------



## WouldBeFeedee (Apr 14, 2006)

Mohamed Al Fayed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Did I miss something?


----------



## WouldBeFeedee (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ If you mean my link between Elmer Fudd and Mohamed Al Fayed, it runs as follows: 

Fudd ---> Private Eye magazine's take on how the Harrods owner pronounces a common swear word beginning with F ---> Mohamed Al Fayed

Seeing as I've now really messed up this thread, I feel compelled to run with your line and go for:

Did I miss something? ----> Dazed and confused.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Take a nap.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just woke up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok, I'll take one, then.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nightie-night


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't let the bed-bugs bite


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 14, 2006)

Sleep with one eye open


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 14, 2006)

Cyclops!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Sheep??? ?


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2006)

*Mutton


 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 14, 2006)

Sheep Shaving


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2006)

*Shearing Shed



 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Shedded dreams


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweet Dreams are made of these...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

traveled the world and the seven seas


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 14, 2006)

Yo-ho, Yo-ho, A Pirate's life for me


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 14, 2006)

yo baby yo baby yo.....


----------



## herin (Apr 14, 2006)

Ice Ice Baby!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Yo-yo... up'n'down... and again... 

Ooops! Too slow! Who cares!

I scream, you scream...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

We all scream.. for lima beans!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 14, 2006)

Succotash!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 14, 2006)

I tawt I taw a puddy tat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Er, what? It's not to be recommended talking with more than half a pound in your mouth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

restrictions


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

restrictor plate


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 14, 2006)

rules and regulations


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 14, 2006)

Breaking ALL the rules!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 14, 2006)

bend, flex, circumvent


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

The weeds in my garden.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 14, 2006)

How does your garden grow?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

With Miracle Grow. And the Sun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

The sun always shines on TV...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 14, 2006)

When it rains, it pours


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Morton brand salt


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

Salt ~N~ Pepa


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

PepperAnn....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anne Of Green Gables


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

I was down at Green Gables,
hawking them tables 
And generally blowing all my hard earned pay...

(Its a Waylon Jennings song...)


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2006)

Good ole boy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Woof! Woof!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Woof! Woof!


Howwwllllllllll!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Uhm... Arf?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

Barf...
:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd lay down that bone before barking...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry about your sneakers :doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

Red Sneakers and a Pina Colada my friend...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Caipirinha?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Caipirinha?


it's a line from a Steely Dan song.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Gesundheit!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Gesundheit!



God bless us, everyone!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

Spectacles, testicles, wallet, and watch


----------



## UberAris (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh behaaaaaave


----------



## herin (Apr 15, 2006)

Do I make you randy? Yeah baby!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

sleeveless night...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2006)

Green Sleeves


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

bank clerk


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2006)

Jay and Silent Bob on "Clerks"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

The Pagemaster (Don't ask!)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't Stop Thinking About Tommorrow (Yesterday's Gone)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomorrow never comes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Tomorrow never comes



I thought that it was Tommorrow Never Knows from "The Beatles"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesterday's Tomorrow is Today


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesterday is gone


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 15, 2006)

Gone with the wind.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 15, 2006)

Another day wasted, another gained.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Gained? How much?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 15, 2006)

Lost...for every action and equal but opposite reaction


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey! I've found a clue!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

Trixie Belden and Nancy Drew


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 15, 2006)

Hardy Boys


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

Boyz to Men


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 15, 2006)

A few good men................:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

A few good women...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

Phenomenal woman, 
That's me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 15, 2006)

Woman to woman


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Woman to woman



Sounds like a sex tape!

Man to Man.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Manitou ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Caribou.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Moose ?


----------



## Donna (Apr 15, 2006)

chocolate mousse :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

And Flying Squirrel!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Boris Badenov


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Splish splash, I'm taking a bath...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

ba na na na


----------



## Donna (Apr 15, 2006)

bananas, coconuts and grapes


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

The Banana Splits!

Remember?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

No... Smurfin' USA...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

What the smurf are you talking about?


----------



## Donna (Apr 15, 2006)

blue balls (yes, I went there)


----------



## Cinda (Apr 15, 2006)

You actually went to Blue Balls, PA? lol Like why?  j/k There actually is such a town btw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Boomtown Rats


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Cinda said:


> You actually went to Blue Balls, PA? lol Like why?  j/k There actually is such a town btw.



There's also a Blue Earth, Jersey Shore and Intercourse all in PA!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Boomtown Rats



From Rats to Riches or perhaps, Ratcity in Blue!


----------



## McMuffin (Apr 15, 2006)

Chevy chase


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

Chase Manhatten


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 15, 2006)

unsecured debt


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Debtors Prison.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

Charles Dickens' novels.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Charles Dickens' novels.


Les Miserable (Yes I know, Victor Hugo)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Hugo Boss ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Hugo Award


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 15, 2006)

WB Character


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Animaniacs


----------



## Donna (Apr 15, 2006)

manic depressive


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

chocolate (don't ask  )


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 15, 2006)

"A Toll House Cookie is better than nookie!":shocked:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 15, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> "A Toll House Cookie is better than nookie!":shocked:



INSANITY ......


----------



## Donna (Apr 15, 2006)

Stop the Insanity (kinda ironic considering the 'Step the Insanity' woman was a hot mess, huh?)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2006)

Tempest in a teapot... (I prefer Seattle's Market Spice tea m'self)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Tempest in the Arcade


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Tempest in the Arcade



Tempest - uous?

I couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 16, 2006)

Nothing much to do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Much Ado About Nothing



Shakespear in Love


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Attention! Heavy heart rain ahead!


----------



## WouldBeFeedee (Apr 16, 2006)

I can see clearly now the rain has gone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

It never rains in southern California...


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 16, 2006)

Droughts and Cyclones together.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

blown away


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2006)

Wizard of Oz


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 16, 2006)

"You and your LITTLE DOG, Too!"

I'm MELTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Need some ice?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ice ice, Baby


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Like ice in the sunshine...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 16, 2006)

and sunburned


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Freckles...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

Redhead......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Irish coffee...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

Creamer...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

French fries (don't ask, just wonder...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Boycott France!!

Just kidding but I'm sure you remember.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Wayne cares.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Waynes World, Waynes World!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2006)

Party On! plus some white letters to make my post long enough


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Ronald Whitey (No clue who that may be...  )


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 16, 2006)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Star Wars.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2006)

We Are All Made Of Stars


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

So they say...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2006)

Song: "Say, Say, Say" (Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Say you, say me


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2006)

Look! :shocked: 

"Oh what a feeling"

Lionel Ritchie's dancing on the ceiling.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

He's dancing right next to Ballerina Girl


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 16, 2006)

Dancing, dancing, DANCING................he's a dancing machine!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Robocop ??


----------



## herin (Apr 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Robocop ??



Is not nearly as cool as the Terminator


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's to you Mrs Robinson.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:



> Danger, Will Robinson!



Fish heads, Fish heads, Roly Poly Fish heads!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Twistin' by the pool...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

...twistin' the night away!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

C'mon baby, let's do the twist.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Vodka and tonic, with a twist!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Shake, rattle and roll!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 16, 2006)

B-52s (Don't ask... I don't know)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Bouncing off the sattelites... (I think I know, but not for sure...)


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2006)

*Pinball Wizard


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Pete Townsend


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 16, 2006)

Hearing loss/hearing aids


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2006)

.....band-aids


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

I am Stuck on Band-Aids, Cuz Band-Aids Stuck on Me!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I am Stuck on Band-Aids, Cuz Band-Aids Stuck on Me!



Oh I wish I were an Oscar Meyer wiener...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

How do you spell relief? R-O-L-A-I-D-S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Plop, Plop, Fizz, Fizz...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

You can have a break today....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

When you've said Bud, you've said it all!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

When you have the time, we have the beer...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

The great taste of beer...

it comes in a bottle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

Obey your thirst!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

*sound of drinking*


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 17, 2006)

Time Gentlemen Please.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

The Gentlemen Club


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2006)

Record club


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Guinness ?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 17, 2006)

Book of World Records


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Olympic Games


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm game!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Fun game??


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

Card games.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2006)

La Vida Loca


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 17, 2006)

One hit wonder


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2006)

My softball career


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Hittin' the base...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hittin' the base...



Playin' the bass!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

Playing the field


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 17, 2006)

Field of dreams


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

If you build it, he will come.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Lousy Actor


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Acting like a fool.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Fools Paradise.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 17, 2006)

Amish Paradise


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Amish Paradise



As I walk through the valley where I harvest my grain, I take a look at my wife and realize she's very plain.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 17, 2006)

At 4:30 in the mornin' I'm milkin cows, Jebadiah feeds the chickens while Jacobe Plows, Fool... well I've been milkin' and plowin' so long that even Ezikel thinks that my mind is gone!


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

UberAris said:


> At 4:30 in the mornin' I'm milkin cows, Jebadiah feeds the chickens while Jacobe Plows, Fool... well I've been milkin' and plowin' so long that even Ezikel thinks that my mind is gone!



I'm a man of the land, I'm into discipline. Got a Bible in my hand and a beard on my chin. But if I finish all of my chores and you finish thine, then tonight we're gonna party like it's 1699!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

Amish Quilts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Uhmm... What's up, doc?


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2006)

what's new pussycat? woah-oh-oh-o-oh


----------



## Janet (Apr 17, 2006)

My Dingaling


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 17, 2006)

Talking to your kids about S-E-X.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2006)

Ask your mother.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 17, 2006)

Mother, may I??????


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Mother, may I??????



No, June, you cannot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Jane! Stop this crazy thing!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Crazy things can't be stopped.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Magnetite..


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

Butter (don't ask me why)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Beagles...no, Bagels...or so... 
*yawn* *try to wake up the brain*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Schmear! ...


----------



## Cinda (Apr 18, 2006)

Ricardo Montalban, rich corinthian leather


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

.........Ritchie Rich........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Richard III.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2006)

Henry VIII


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

George X.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Generation X


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> George X.



George Jetson


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

his son Elroy


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

daughter Judy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Uncle Sam .


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

I want you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't want to.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

I want you to want me


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Please don't go... *singin'*


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

*just siiiinging in the rain...what a glorious feeling...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

"It's raining men, halelujah..."


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

*I'm gonna wash that man right out of my hair*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope, you won't drown him...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 18, 2006)

HOPE floats!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

*sings*
I like to dream right between the sound machine...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 18, 2006)

Dream a little dream of me...........(Sigh)

I STILL LOVE Mama Cass!:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

*double sigh*
A really beautiful song.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Sing-a-long Songs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

I frequently sing along any song I like (provided there is some text to sing...)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Karaoke everybody: I'd like to be under the sea in an octopuses garden in the shade.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Nowhere man, please listen,
you don't know what you're missing.

(Sorry to change the song  )


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 18, 2006)

Mister Cellophane


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

chocolate skeleton


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 18, 2006)

The Skeleton Key!:shocked: Scary movie!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Scary Movie 2


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2006)

Sequel.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rocky.....again


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Rocky.....again



I want; ROCKY ROAD ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Let there be Lips!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

The Flaming Lips!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Flames!.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

De Flame, De Flame!!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 19, 2006)

The roof the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water let the mother ------ burn, burn, burn mother ------, burn...


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 19, 2006)

Firery temper.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Firekeeper


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 19, 2006)

fire eater


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

firesnake...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 19, 2006)

Boa Constrictor


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

length isn't that important...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

a wink and a nod


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2006)

up the chimney he rose


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

chimney boys


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Chim-chim-cheree


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 19, 2006)

I still am in LOVE with Dick Van Dyke!:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Diagnosis: murder?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 19, 2006)

Murder She Wrote


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

"Murderer!", he cried.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

It's moida' I'm tellin' 'ya!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2006)

To da moon, Alice! To da moon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Moonlight shadow


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dancing under the stars


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Dancing on the moon


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

Moonwalk... Michael Jackson


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Rockin' Robin


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Molestation


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

Train station


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Screw the Nation!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 19, 2006)

Screwdriver


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

She drives me crazy


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

Vehicular Insanity


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Sanitarium


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 19, 2006)

Have you taken your Meds today?:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Medical Health Care Center


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mental heath will drive you wild


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 19, 2006)

Driving in my PINK cadillac!!!!!!
lalalalalalaaaaa:wubu:


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 19, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Driving in my PINK cadillac!!!!!!
> lalalalalalaaaaa:wubu:


Detroit!!!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 19, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Detroit!!!



MICHIGAN!!!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 19, 2006)

Lovly bbw's from Michigan and Indiana rock me something hard core


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

State of mind


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 19, 2006)

Mind over matter


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

Whatsamatta U


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 19, 2006)

Whatsa with da face?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

A face only a mother could love


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Pug..........


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 20, 2006)

Puppy dog eyes


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2006)

Bette Davis eyes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

......She Rock!......


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

Shedaisy......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Daisy Town


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

Daisy Chain


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Jackie Chan


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Shemale...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

........She-Ra........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

He - Man????


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Manwich ?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Earl of Sandwich...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Duke of Earl


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Put up your dukes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Daisy Double-D?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Daisy and Donald Duck


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

The ugly duckling


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

The Good

The Bad

and The Ugly


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

The beauty and the beast


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

beasts of burden


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

the burden of proof


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 20, 2006)

Justice System


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2006)

System failure


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Windows???


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Skylights!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2006)

Listening to the sound of rain.......
Hmmmmmmmmm.
ZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 20, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Listening to the sound of rain.......
> Hmmmmmmmmm.
> ZZZZZZZZZZZ


Sleeping late on Sundays with that one special person. *sigh*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

What about brunch?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 20, 2006)

I could go for a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome to the Vampire State Building!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2006)

Transylvania


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Castle Dracula


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 20, 2006)

I vant to suck your bluuudd!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Suck the Head!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 20, 2006)

Memorial Day weekend crawfish boil campout!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Dangerfish soup


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 20, 2006)

Exotic Food


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Food fun fan


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2006)

Girls just wanna have FUUUUNNNNN!

(Anyone else beginning to wonder if they are living in the 80s?)
 Kara


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

Casey Kasum's (sp?) Top 40
I think it still comes on, but I've outgrown listening to it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2006)

Casey at the bat...........


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 20, 2006)

Casey's! the little convenience store!!!! (I think it's a Midwestern thing)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

The Greatest Locomotive Engineer that ever Lived..


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

And they lived happily _ever_ after.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

To the end of his days.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

I like to dream
right between the sound machines...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

Left

Right

Left, Right, Left


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

*stumble* Attention, trippy ground ahead!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

stumbled,,,


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Trippy McStumble


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2006)

Ooomph the wonder klutz! (me)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Wonder Boy


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Memorial Day weekend crawfish boil campout!


 
JoyJoy, thanks for getting it.


[QUOTE=BBW BETTY}Casey Kasum's (sp?) Top 40
I think it still comes on, but I've outgrown listening to it.

Since you asked, I believe it's Kasem.


Wonderama!!

(anyone remember it w/Sonny Fox?)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 21, 2006)

I Wonder As I wander out under the stars......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Since you asked, I believe it's Kasem.


Yep. it's Kasem. I remember him being on the staff list of a ScoobyDoo - Film.

Back to topic.

I was born under a wand'ring star...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

When you wish upon a star...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Once upon a time...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 21, 2006)

there lived a beautiful princess......


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 21, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> there lived a beautiful princess......


Some day my prince will come...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 21, 2006)

Disney Movie


----------



## UberAris (Apr 21, 2006)

hidden messages


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Message Board


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2006)

Chairman of the Board


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Anchorman ...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 21, 2006)

Will Farrell


----------



## Aliena (Apr 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Will Farrell



Night at The Roxbury.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2006)

Ron Burgundy: I don't know how to put this but I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

Gettin' drunk on burgundy wine...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Cooking with wine...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 22, 2006)

Home cooking!:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey! What's cooking?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey! What's cooking?



The main reason mankind learned to use fire.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

No doubt...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2006)

When in doubt, use a hammer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

I wish I had a hammer...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2006)

I wish I were an Oscar Mayer weiner......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Who? What?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 22, 2006)

Who's on first????
Yes and WHAT's on second!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Can we do it the other way round?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

Ring around the rosy....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

I had a girl named Ramalamalamadingdong...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

"We go together, like Ramalamalamakadingakadingadong...."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I had a girl named Ramalamalamadingdong...


She's everything to me, Rama-lama-lama-lama-ding-dong...

(The Edsels, 1958. I have the record.)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 22, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> She's everything to me, Rama-lama-lama-lama-ding-dong...
> 
> (The Edsels, 1958. I have the record.)


Grease, the movie.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 22, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Grease, the movie.


Grease is the word, is the word, is the word......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Echoes in the wood...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2006)

How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck if a Woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Woody Woodpecker?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2006)

Chilly Willy The Penguin


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

March of the Penguins


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Penguin City


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Penguin City


We built this city on rock 'n' roll.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2006)

School Of Rock


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Rockin' like a rollin' stone...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> School Of Rock



Schoolhouse Rock!!!

"Conjunction Junction What's Your Function...?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Gotta get out of control...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Gotta get out of control...


Gotta get a Gund....


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Bears and Hares You Can Trust


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Bears and Hares You Can Trust


Care Bears


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Care Bear Stare!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Fruit-Scented


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 23, 2006)

Flintstones


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

10,000,000 strong and growing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Over 99 Billion Served


----------



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

Look Around You: Germs

British comedy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Anybody remember the shoe ---> British Knights?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

The knights of the coconut


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

You put the lime in the coconut...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Lemon Lime Luxury


----------



## mango (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kamikaze's (Vodka, Lemon, Lime & Bitters)


 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

Bonzai just something to make my message long enough


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2006)

Bonanza....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Fury.............


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 23, 2006)

Righteous Anger


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 23, 2006)

* RAGE  *


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

It's all the rage...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome, to the machine!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2006)

Deus Ex Machina


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mechanical ?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

maniacal abcdefg...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to Maniac City!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2006)

My world, and welcome to it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

The world of tomorrow.


----------



## Stealth (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm leaving.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Good bye. Have a nice trip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't let the door hit you on the butt on the way out.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2006)

Fear of door knobs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

The door bell rang.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Who's knocking on the door this late at night?!?!?


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Who's knocking on the door this late at night?!?!?



The pizza man. :eat1:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

Who ordered mushrooms?!?!?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 23, 2006)

Its-a me... Mario!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

Super Mario!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

Okie-Dokey


----------



## Ash (Apr 24, 2006)

Reba McIntyre. She's an Okie, right?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

Ou.......................


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

*speechless*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 24, 2006)

Sleepless...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

Hairless...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Clueless...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 24, 2006)

paris hilton


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

4 Non Blondes


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 24, 2006)

and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Yo, Ho Ho...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 24, 2006)

Blackbeard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Blackbird?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Blackbird?


Singing in the dead of night!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Bones McGrave, a lord of the undead, peeled himself ot of the soil.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2006)

Old banana peels are a good addition to mulch, I've heard.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey, mister Dalliman, dalli me banana...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2006)

Is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me??


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Er... Uhm... Well... Er...
Maybe...  *whistle*


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2006)

(I love leaving the men speechless  )

*Whistle while you work*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 24, 2006)

Cinderella


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> (I love leaving the men speechless  )


I should've known.   

@Betty: What did you say?

...Stripperella?...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I should've known.
> 
> @Betty: What did you say?
> 
> ...Stripperella?...



Barbarella!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Huh? Barbie? Here????


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Huh? Barbie? Here????




Where are my knee-hi, go-go, white, brown zipper up the side, pleather, platform boots?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2006)

Head... shoulders.. knees and toes..knees and toes.....
Head... shoulders.. knees and toes..knees and toes.....
Eyes and ears and mouth and nose.....
Head... shoulders.. knees and toes..knees and toes.....


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Head... shoulders.. knees and toes..knees and toes.....
> Head... shoulders.. knees and toes..knees and toes.....
> Eyes and ears and mouth and nose.....
> Head... shoulders.. knees and toes..knees and toes.....




You put your right foot in, you put your right foot out. You put your right foot in and you shake it all about. You do the hokie-pokie and you turn yourself around, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Ring around the rosies
Pocket full of posies
ashes.. ashes
We all fall down!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Ring around the rosies
> Pocket full of posies
> ashes.. ashes
> We all fall down!




Bad, bad nursery rhyme; death.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

The BLACK PLAGUE!!!! Muwahhahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 25, 2006)

Till Death do us part..........:shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

Married with Children.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Children Of The Corn :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Corn splinter


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

*hums* 

"With a corn-cob pipe and a button nose..."

(wait a second)

It's too early for this kinda music!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

*yawn* much too early *yawn* for the coffee break *yawn* *squint*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Early to bed.....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2006)

Blue Wyvern... Don't ask me why


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 25, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Blue Wyvern... Don't ask me why



Billy Joel (since nothing came to mind with "Blue Wyvern," I went with "Don't ask me why" instead.  )


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Billy Joel (since nothing came to mind with "Blue Wyvern," I went with "Don't ask me why" instead.  )



Nothing wrong with that... I just remembered I got that from Dynasty Warriors 5  .. It's one of the character's weapons.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Is there really a _right_ or _wrong_ side of the bed?


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 25, 2006)

Foldable bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Origami bed.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 25, 2006)

That Simpsons epidose where they go to Japan.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Sushi...........


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 25, 2006)

that's what we here in the South call "Bait!"

Just kidding, Kara


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Southern Cookin'


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

Kentucky Fried Chicken............


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 25, 2006)

Fatback in the greenbeans


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Ho Ho Ho...

Green Giant!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Tastilicious*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmmm... Burgers staight from the grill...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to Good Burger!

Home of the Good Burger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you have sausages, too?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Green Day ---> "Do you have the time to listen to me whine.."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

If you don't mind my eating some sausages...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

What's going to work?

Team-work!

prepare the sausages!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

OK. You'll prepare and I'll eat.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Eat at Joes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Kentucky fried chicks???


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

chicks with d**ks ummm... maybe not


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> chicks with d**ks ummm... maybe not



Dicks with Chicks?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 25, 2006)

Cock-a-doodle-do...or don't


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Morning Already?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Already evening... 's gettin' dark out here...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Bright side of the fun.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Look on the Bright.. Side of Life.. *whistle whistle*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 25, 2006)

Look on the Sunny side..........always on the sunny side of life


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a real good idea... the other side is so dark, you need a flashlight to see...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

A torch.............


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

A lantern (one of those green ones?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Coleman........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

It's  man


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Culligan man!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Mailman of the doomed


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 25, 2006)

Queen of the damned


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

King of the forgotten


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 25, 2006)

King of the Disco


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 25, 2006)

Disco Duck


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Howard the Duck


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Marvel Comics


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

DC Comics


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dark Horse


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Flying horses


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Pegasus.. Pegasi


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Pythagoras


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Theorem.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Theoretically, I am out of time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Time And Relative* Dimensions *In Space


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Dynomutt...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Puppy Power!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 26, 2006)

And they call it puppy love........

Donnie and Marie


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Watch out! Scrappy's on the loose!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Muskrat Love!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Is it monday?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Just another manic monday...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 26, 2006)

Death to the enemies of the Horde!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Deathwatch


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Use Magic to Kill Death!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Difficult...really difficult.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

The real deal Holyfield!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 26, 2006)

Real Seal on dairy products


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

factory products


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

factory outlet


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 26, 2006)

Outlet for insanity!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 26, 2006)

Fork in an outlet


----------



## UberAris (Apr 26, 2006)

Fork in an outlet


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Twisted by the pool...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 26, 2006)

Nekkid Twister


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore, Toto.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Toto ---> song "Africa"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Most overplayed Video Ever


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Video Killed The Radio Star.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

We got to move these... refridgerators...
We got to move these Color TeeeVeeeeeees


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

...that ain't workin'...

Money for nothin'
and chicks for free


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Never had a chick for free.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Chicken Pot Pie

as made in the movie:

Ernest Goes To Camp! *yikes*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

A chicken with a pot belly? Never seen!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

South Of The Border

_"You never sausage a place."_

---> Billboard Sign


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

sneakin' freakin' leakin'


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Dogs barkin 
kids cryin
I cant find my way here
No sleepin
nights creepin
just wanna run away
No money
got no honey
I cant find my way here
Roofs _leakin_
doors creakin
just wanna run away


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2006)

Run Away! Run Away!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

Up, Up, Up and Away...

in My Beautiful, My Beautiful Balloon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2006)

Holy Crap!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 27, 2006)

We are the knights that go "NI!"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

Knights in White Satin, Never Reaching the End...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

Knights of The Round Table


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

The days and nights of Molly Dodd.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2006)

Unsinkable Molly Brown


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 27, 2006)

Apple Brown Betty...(sorry ..just came from the food board)


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 27, 2006)

She really gets me high bam-ba-lam 
You know that's no lie bam-ba-lam 
She's so rock steady bam-ba-lam 
And she's always ready bam-ba-lam


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

Bam, Bam, Bam, Bam, Bam! (Flintstones)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 27, 2006)

Wilma and Fred!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

Fred Willard


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 27, 2006)

Willard the rat


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Willard the rat


Actually, Willard was the guy who owned the rats.
The "main Rat" was named:

Ben (by Michael Jackson)


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

Obi-Wan...........


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

Anakin..........


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh my, my
This here Anakin guy.
May be Vader,
Some day later,
Now he's just a small fry.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 27, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Oh my, my
> This here Anakin guy.
> May be Vader,
> Some day later,
> Now he's just a small fry.


My first date with Joe. (We saw Star Wars VI)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2006)

First kiss


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

KISS (the Band)


----------



## Jane (Apr 27, 2006)

A Kiss is still a Kiss


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

French kissing in the USA...
*whistle*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2006)

Kiss off!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

Off they go...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

"Off with their heads!!!"

shouted The Queen from _Alice In Wonderland_


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a little trial? Please?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a little bit..........
Just a little bit of my love for you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a teeny weenie dinner mint?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

What's for dinner?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll have the SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamEggsHamSaugsageAndSpam!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Spam?!?!?

View attachment 477.gif


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Potted Meat Product


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Meatwad from Aquateen Hunger Force


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

On top of old Smokey.. All covered with Cheese
I lost my poor sweetie.. when somebody sneezed
she rolled off the table.. and onto the floor
And then my poor sweetie.. rolled right out the door.

She rolled in the garden, and under a bush,
And then my poor sweetie.. was nothing but mush.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Oooops! So sorry!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 28, 2006)

Im sorry, so sorry,
That I was such a fool.
I didnt know love could be so cruel.
Oh oh-oh oh, oh oh, oh yes.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 28, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Im sorry, so sorry,
> That I was such a fool.
> I didnt know love could be so cruel.
> Oh oh-oh oh, oh oh, oh yes.



karaoke....


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 28, 2006)

*That just sounds like bad karaoke* - Simon Cowell


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Karaoke Warrior


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 28, 2006)

Shootin' at the walls of heartache Bang, bang...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Detonation Boulevard


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 28, 2006)

Sunset Boulevard!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

The Strip...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Comic Strip


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

( a comic strip panel with the Family Circus at the Beach, Billy is throwing sand with the shovel, and Jeffy is trying to eat an ice cream cone, complaining to his Mom: )

Mom! This 'Nilla tastes crunchy.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

Family Feud!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Survey Says!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not wearing pants


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

Can I see?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ( a comic strip panel with the Family Circus at the Beach, Billy is throwing sand with the shovel, and Jeffy is trying to eat an ice cream cone, complaining to his Mom: )
> 
> Mom! This 'Nilla tastes crunchy.


 
(A comic strip showing Garfield with a tooth brush in his one hand and a tube of tooth paste in the other, the paste spilled out all over his head.)

I hate mondays.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 29, 2006)

Ruby Tuesday's (now I'm hungry)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2006)

Texas Roadhouse


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 29, 2006)

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2006)

The Chicken Ranch


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 29, 2006)

Tastes like Chicken!:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2006)

Everything tastes like chicken. (Except Chicken)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 29, 2006)

Frog legs taste like Chicken!:shocked: 

Ribbet!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2006)

Doc Hopper! (The villian in the Muppet Movie that owned a chain of Frog Legs restaurants)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 29, 2006)

Rainbow Connection--song from Muppet Movie


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 29, 2006)

Kermit's "It ain't easy Being Greeen" LOL


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 29, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Kermit's "It ain't easy Being Greeen" LOL


Frank Sinatra's cover version of "It's Not Easy Being Green".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2006)

I did it my way... whatever.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I did it my way... whatever.



My way or the highway


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2006)

Roadkill steak?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 29, 2006)

Dead skunk in the middle of the road!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 29, 2006)

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 30, 2006)

Every breath you take.........


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Every breath you take.........



Every bite I take....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

The snake of a bite.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

Rattlesnake


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

Shake Rattle and Roll


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2006)

"What really turns me on
Is the shake." by Neil McCoy


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "What really turns me on
> Is the shake." by Neil McCoy



Oreo Overload (at Cold Stone Creamery)


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 30, 2006)

Tripple stuff?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 30, 2006)

Triple Bypass Surgery!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

*sings* Like a surgeon - cut for the very first time...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

Time is on my side. Yes it is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, keep a good eye on it, then. It may be gone before you know.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 30, 2006)

Gone With The Wind......


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2006)

Wind tunnel


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

Areodynamics


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Downforce...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 30, 2006)

turbulence


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 30, 2006)

mile high club


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

two mile high club


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Because I got high --- Afroman


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

High on emotion


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Enigma.....

*L*ove

*S*ensuality

*D*evotion


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Eddie Nygma


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Eddie Murphy from "Beverly Hill's Cop"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Running down a cop...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 1, 2006)

Time to call your lawyer!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

I only got a lawnmower... *yikes*


----------



## jamie (May 1, 2006)

weedeater!


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2006)

Garden weasel


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

The gardener is gardening gardenias in his garden in garden city.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 1, 2006)

Garden City, Kansas...where I grew up!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 1, 2006)

We're not in Kansas anymore, Toto!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 1, 2006)

"Its gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
Theres nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

What about a hundred horses?


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

What about Bob?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Bob the builder?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Bob the builder?


Neil and Bob.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Neil Young
Bob Hoskins
(don't ask...)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 1, 2006)

I'm not bad..I'm just drawn that way!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

You're married to Roger Rabbit???


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Who? Me? Uhm, no.
Er, what's up, doc?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2006)

Thuffering Thuccotash!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

I'm Yosemite Sam! The roughest, toughest, hombre with side of the missississippi... and I ain't no namby pamby.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2006)

My biscuits are burnin', my biscuits are burnin'...!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Great Horny Toad!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2006)

I knew I shoulda' taken a left toin at Pismo Beach!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Duck Dogers' of the Twenty-Four-And-A-Half Century!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

"What are we doing tonight, Brain?"

The same thing we do every night, Pinky...Try and take over the world!"


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

I think so Brain.. but isn't Regis Fillbin already married?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

We're the Warner Brothers...And the Warner sister Dot!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Just for fun we run around the Warner Movie Lot...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

Heeeeellloooooooooooooo Nurse!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2006)

Oh little puppy boOOOoy...! Don't you want to see my little clown car?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

I never get to get it.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2006)

_Ze schnauzers frighten me!_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

Das is gud


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2006)

DAS pronto, modelling clay.


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2006)

Feet of clay


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2006)

Moon Knight


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

Howling at the moon


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Howling at the moon


Ozzie and Black Sabbath.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

Purple Rain


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 2, 2006)

Giant purple people eater!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 2, 2006)

Sheb Wooley.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2006)

yellow behs


----------



## FreeThinker (May 2, 2006)

Balk Tackwards.


----------



## McMuffin (May 2, 2006)

bass ackwards


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2006)

Inside Outside Backside down


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Upside down


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 2, 2006)

Flipped over


----------



## Falling Boy (May 2, 2006)

over done...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 2, 2006)

Burnt to a crisp!


----------



## Falling Boy (May 2, 2006)

bloody as hell...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 2, 2006)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:shocked:


----------



## Falling Boy (May 2, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:shocked:


It's from pulp fiction when John and Uma are ordering their steak and burger buddy holly asks them how they want it cooked burnt to a crisp or bloody as hell!

Anyways,

Sheep............


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> It's from pulp fiction when John and Uma are ordering their steak and burger buddy holly asks them how they want it cooked burnt to a crisp or bloody as hell!
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> Sheep............


Baaaaaaaad, Diiiiirty, Thouououououououghtsssss!!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 2, 2006)

*Woolies  *


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2006)

Harpies!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Hair pies? Ew!


----------



## UberAris (May 2, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm pie :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## McMuffin (May 2, 2006)

Mmmmmm... Pistol whip


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

sounds hurtful


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 2, 2006)

*Chocolate Chip/Walnut *
*Cookies!*​


----------



## McMuffin (May 2, 2006)

LadyRose eating chocolate chip/walnut cookies... Mmmmmm


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Sounds tasty! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds tasty! :eat1: :eat2:


Taste great. Less filling.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds tasty! :eat1: :eat2:


 
Tis scrumptious to say the least, ya want some? :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Talk slowly, please. All I heard sounded like: "Whaddayasay?".


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2006)

I heard it through the grape vine.


----------



## Zandoz (May 2, 2006)

Dixie cups and a string


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2006)

Make and Do...  
_
The wonders of science...._


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

Mythbusters!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 3, 2006)

Ghosthunters!:shocked: 

Love that show!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 3, 2006)

Who ya gonna call?

Fuzzy, we been Jinxed!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Wow, quickshots!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

[*laugh*]

Jinx! You owe me a coke!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Coke in the morning, brings sleepyness and yawning!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 3, 2006)

Red sky in the moring, sailors take warning
Red sky at night, sailors delight


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 3, 2006)

Any port in a storm.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Stormy weather


----------



## Falling Boy (May 3, 2006)

Storm the GATES!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Hanibal ante portas!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 3, 2006)

Hannibal Lector:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Er... Freddy Kruger?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 3, 2006)

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Fred Firefighter


----------



## JoyJoy (May 3, 2006)

Freddy the Freeloader


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Freelance Police


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 3, 2006)

Every Breath You Take


----------



## JoyJoy (May 3, 2006)

Mentos..the freshmaker!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Full of life? They all seem so dead to me...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 3, 2006)

We aaalll float down here.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Well, some float into the other direction...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 3, 2006)

Some they do, and some they don't, and some you just can't tell


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Some they do, and some they don't, and some you just can't tell


Zandoz........


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

*Eat well. Stay healthy. Die anyway.*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *Eat well. Stay healthy. Die anyway.*


Wise guy! LOL 

Ice cream.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Wisdom can sometimes be found in ice cream.


----------



## Zandoz (May 3, 2006)

As can nuts.


BBD, you rang?


----------



## Aliena (May 3, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> As can nuts.
> 
> 
> BBD, you rang?



Yuuuuhhhhheeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

The butler did it


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 4, 2006)

...in the parlor with a candlestick!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

sitting room


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> sitting room


_"You may wait here in the sitting room, or you may sit here in the waiting room."_--Firesign Theatre


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Paging Dr. Smith.. Dr. Smith


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

No, I'm not mean to Nancy...she _likes_ it that way.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

It is a late parrot. If it wasn't nailed to the perch it'd be pushin' up the daises!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

Australia, Australia, Australia, we love you! Amen.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Go down to.. Electric Avenue...


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

And then we'll take it higher (or something like that...)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Six foot Four... Full of muscles.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

He'll still be peeking out if he's gonna be six feet under...


----------



## EasyCheese (May 4, 2006)

That show on HBO!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

H2O? Wet Wet Wet...


----------



## EasyCheese (May 4, 2006)

Slippery when wet


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Dexter's Lab


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2006)

Dexter Mini Cattle


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

The cattle-thief lost a cat's eye from his cattle-car.
So he got caught by the cattle-cop.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The cattle-thief lost a cat's eye from his cattle-car.
> So he got caught by the cattle-cop.


Do cattle-cops shop at cattle co-ops?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

The cattle are prowlin', 
The coyotes are howlin' 
Way out where the doggies roam 
Where spurs are a jinglin' 
And the cowboy is singing 
His lonesome cattle call


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2006)

When it's sun sets on the sage
I'll say 'how do ya' do'
We'll be partin' for a while
yodel-ay-o lay-hee-hoo
and the cattle they are roamin'
goin' home to rest
say adios when the sun sets on the sage


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Er... uhm... would anybody be so kind to get that cattle off my tail?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Rollin' Rollin' Rollin' Keep Them Doggies Rollin'


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Woof! Woof! Arf!
Meeow?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2006)

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

The cat's out of the bag.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

The Cat's Meow


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2006)

The cat's on a hot tin roof!


----------



## swamptoad (May 4, 2006)

"The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire!"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2006)

De plane, de plane, 'ay boss, de plane!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 5, 2006)

Little people


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

_Munchkins of Munchkinland_


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2006)

Lilliputians


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

martians and innocent civilians


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

"E.T.... Phone... Hoooome."


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Extra Terrestrials, where ?&#191;?&#191;?


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

Over there!!! -Points-


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Wow! A monster machine!


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

groovy mystery


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2006)

And if it weren't for those meddling kids...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

If it hadn't been for those pesky kids, I would have gotten away with it!


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

kids in the hall ---> brain candy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Candy brain for the candy man.


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

Oompa loompa loopatidoo... Etc. etc.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Oh, c'mon, Dex, just once!


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Once in a lifetime....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Life's too short to not to...


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

Jump! might as well jump!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

The night's for sleeping, so they say...


----------



## herin (May 5, 2006)

Saturday night's alright for fighting


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

-Is attacked by various nocturnal creatures... Mostly ferrets... NIGHT ferrets-


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Night ferrets usually attack zombies. Are you one?


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

White Zombie rocks!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Green Zombie rolls!


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Have you ever eaten a _green_ potato chip?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Have you ever eaten a computer chip?
(Just jokin' the night away... Don't care too much.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

night-swimming deserves a quiet night.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Darn. can't be quiet right now. *Yiiikess*


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

right now I am reading about odd facts.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Odd facts are odd, aren't they? (lame, I know...)


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

odd facts:

find them here at a _kids website_ ----?

http://www.funology.com

and how about this website too.  

http://www.wackyuses.com


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Odd... er... I mean cool...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2006)

Far out! and Rad!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Far out! and Rad!


Groooovy Baaaaaby!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Austin Powers........


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Austin Healey


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin!


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2006)

Ice cold....


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Ice Age

_The Meltdown..._


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Like ice in the sunshine, I'm melting away...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 5, 2006)

Shrinking polar caps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

They'll grow again. Sooner than many think and further than many will like...


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

growing pains


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 5, 2006)

Changing Climates


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Ice age?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 5, 2006)

Great Computer Graphics


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Brain jogging... don't ask.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Do the noodle dance!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Does that look similar to you ava?


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

ava adora ---- smashing pumpkins


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

mashed potatoes


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 5, 2006)

Turkey and dressing:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Dressed to kill...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 5, 2006)

Ladykiller


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Vamp?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 5, 2006)

Mae West!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Johnny East


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2006)

Olie North


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 5, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Olie North


Reaganonics.


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2006)

Ronald and Nancy Reagan -----> in the music video "Land of Confusion"


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

overplayed videos


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

magnetic override


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

opposite poles


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

repulsing opposites


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

All in the Family


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Family man


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2006)

Groovy man


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2006)

DJ (when they were records) (Yes, I'm an old fart from way back)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Well, there still are records.


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, there still are records.




Occasional sightings, heh...kind of like...........


Bigfoot


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 6, 2006)

Sitting Bull
(again....don't ask me...my mind must wander!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Little Big Horn


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2006)

A Man Called Horse!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

The horse whisperer


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 6, 2006)

Whispering sweet nothings


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Nothing compares to ... who?


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2006)

Who's on first


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2006)

I Don't Know...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Who knows...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2006)

The Who...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Pete Townsend


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2006)

OK...being from the Cincy area, by law I have to say this.......

Pete Rose


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 6, 2006)

Axl Rose....


----------



## mango (May 7, 2006)

*Every Rose Has Its Thorn...


 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 7, 2006)

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet!


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

sweet dreams are made of these....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 7, 2006)

Dream a little dream of me...........:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Land of confusion


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

Land O Lakes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Lake Neverseen


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Lake Neverseen



Lake Wobegone


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Loch Mess


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2006)

From the halls of the Junior High
To the shores of bubble gum bay
we will fight against our teachers
with spitballs gum and clay

First to fight for gym and recess
and to keep our *lockers messed*
We are proud to claim the title 
Of teacher's number one pest!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

LOL! _New_ kids on the block?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> LOL! _New_ kids on the block?



Nah, just something my friends and I made up in the 7th grade. Funny thing is, we were all really good kids. So we shared copies of this with our teachers. Most of them got a laugh out of it, but one was quite perturbed--she sent two of us to the principal's office over this.   AND she was my dad's cousin!!  She knew me better than that. 

However, we did not get into serious trouble. The principal told us to be more careful about whom we shared it with in the future. All was good with the world again.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Well, I always had a discreet suspicion that there is no need to be intelligent to get a teacher... 
(Nothing against your dad's cousin!)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 7, 2006)

The Breakfast Club


HmmmmmmJudd Nelson:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 7, 2006)

Mandelay Bay


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Um... Baywatch XXL?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Um... Baywatch XXL?



(Gosh.. I'd be a rapid fan of Baywatch XXL...)

Our Own Buffie the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 7, 2006)

Timex.......lol


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

It takes a likin' and keep on tickin


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 7, 2006)

Mrs. Buttersworth


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Ain't your daddy either.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Mom's around the bend.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

She'll be comin' round the mountain when she comes...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Watchout boy, she'll chew you up!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

She's a maneater...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Yikes! *Runs to hide*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Run Away Run Away!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

It's my life...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 7, 2006)

It's a WONDERFUL life!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

It's just another manic monday...


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

just cause....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Tell me why...


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

Telling it like it is....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

The tales of a time long ago...


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

eons and eons ago!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2006)

Once upon a time.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Tea time! Somebody got some cookies?


----------



## Zandoz (May 7, 2006)

Tool Time.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Let's mix a special colour...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

All colors mixed together are brown.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

James Brown


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 8, 2006)

Ben & Jerry's Brownie Batter Ice Cream


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ben & Jerry's Brownie Batter Ice Cream



Ben & Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

I feel a discreet urge to get me some Ben&Jerry's. I hope it isn't as expensive as HD, over here. (about 1 pint 5.94$)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Ben & Jerry's Chubby Hubby!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Hey! That's unfair! The place that sells B&J around here, hasn't opened yet!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

I found a recipe book yesterday, from the B&J folks, with the B&J recipes.

I swear it was a dream.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

I think, I'll go to bed for another hour, got up too early. *yawn!*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Trouble Starting? *rrr* *rrr* *rrr* *rrr* *gasp*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I feel a discreet urge to get me some Ben&Jerry's. I hope it isn't as expensive as HD, over here. (about 1 pint 5.94$)


What's your favorite HD?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Trouble Starting? *rrr* *rrr* *rrr* *rrr* *gasp*


Gag! ggggggaaaaag!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Never had it.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2006)

There's still time!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Back to the Future!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2006)

The Future Is NOW!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Now or never


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2006)

Envogue lyrics -

"never gonna get it 
never gonna get it"

Martin as SheNayNay sings: "Wo-wo-wo-woooooo"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Thank you for the music...


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2006)

Thank-You Cards


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 8, 2006)

Hallmark Cards!


----------



## Zandoz (May 8, 2006)

Business cards


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 8, 2006)

Coppertone


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Copperhead


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 8, 2006)

Rattlesnake!:shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2006)

King Cobra!!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2006)

King of Beer


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2006)

King of Queens


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

River Queen


----------



## Violet Crumble (May 8, 2006)

Lil Queenie


----------



## Zandoz (May 8, 2006)

Little Kings


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Tree Kings


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

We Tree Kings of Orient Are..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Where's that freakin' star?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Where in the world is my candy?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

The candy man has it!


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

The Rat Pack


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

Titmouses/titmice


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

mouse kangaroo


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

Roo from Winnie the Pooh


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2006)

Winnie from The Wonder Years!


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

A Wonderbra


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Who needs it?


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

Waif models *Ugh*


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

models of classic automobiles


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

'69 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

_Vroom-vroom-vroooooooooom!_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

'34 Pontiac Coup&#233;


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

34 icecream flavors?!?!

I can't name that many.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Let's try it together:
Vanilla, chocolate, walnut, err...
would you like to take over?


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

taking over....

strawberry, rocky road, blueberry, butter pecan, heavenly hash.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

er...
Huckleberry (?), lemon, orange, raspberry, ...


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

picture this --->

Huckleberry Hound tries on a raspberry beret and while listening to the Lemonheads and burning orange incense.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Cool beans
Cool as a cucumber
Coolio
Coolness


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Seems like you're bursting of ideas...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2006)

"And the rockets red glare,
the bombs bursting in air...."


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

_"And then...

andthenandthenandthenandthenandthen......"_

---from the movie "Dude, Where's My Car?" (drive thru order scene)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 9, 2006)

Neverending Story


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

_


swamptoad said:



"And then...

andthenandthenandthenandthenandthen......"

Click to expand...

_And now... Let's welcome the doom of mankind!



EtobicokeFA said:


> Neverending Story


 
Endless fear


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> And now... Let's welcome the doom of mankind!



Meet the new head of the food chain


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 9, 2006)

A Chain of Daisys!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Daisy Dukes


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2006)

"We wear short shorts!"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 9, 2006)

Bearded lady.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 9, 2006)

Ringling Brothers & Barnum & Baily Circus


----------



## Blackjack (May 9, 2006)

Cotton candy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Cotton fields


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2006)

Cotton briefs


----------



## 4honor (May 9, 2006)

Debriefing the troops


----------



## Fuzzy (May 9, 2006)

Just the facts, Sir!


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2006)

Friday!........


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

-----> t.g.i.f.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2006)

Ymca.........ymca!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2006)

YWCA........ The C does stand for Christian.. right?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 10, 2006)

Christian Slater


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

My name's not Christian.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2006)

Robin... He's a Moor!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Alfred? Are you allright?


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Alfred Hitchcock Presents......


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

...The house of the screaming son.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2006)

"There is 
A house
In New Orleans

They call
The Rising Sun..."


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

New Orleans Saints


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 10, 2006)

American's real favorite sport


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Let's get real -- Dr. Phil


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Chess Tournament


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Destruction Derby


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 10, 2006)

Whirling Dervish


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2006)

Mass Hysteria!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

an emotion brought on by a Bostonian comedian?


----------



## Turin (May 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> an emotion brought on by a Bostonian comedian?



I'm an asshole!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Turin said:


> I'm an asshole!


I'd like to doubt that, if you don't mind.


----------



## Aliena (May 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd like to doubt that, if you don't mind.



Columbo.......


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Peter Falk


----------



## Aliena (May 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Peter Falk




Cigars......


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

The Old Fogie's Stogie


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

The old man and the sea...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

In a beautful pea green boat


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

They were as like as two peas.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

It isn't enough to talk about peas...one must believe..


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2006)

"I believe....." lines by Blue Collar Comedy Tour


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

...that children are our future


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Are they?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

Are those real? Can I touch them?


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2006)

CAUTION: Wear eye protection!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2006)

Two peas in a pod!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

An IPod?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

The pod people are coming!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Any danger?


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2006)

DANGER, Will Robinson!


----------



## Turin (May 10, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> DANGER, Will Robinson!



Like Robinson Crusoe, as primitive as can be.....


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2006)

Coconut Cream Pie


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

The pie tied me to the ground.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 10, 2006)

I ground my nuts!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2006)

Can you throw'em over your shoulder like a continental soldier...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2006)

One Tin Soldier rides away......


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> One Tin Soldier rides away......


The Stone Poney's


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2006)

My pretty pony........


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

soft pretty pony


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2006)

Pony Boy!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

Oh... You guys made me ink....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Inkin' donuts
(just don't ask...)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 11, 2006)

Time to make the donuts!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Icings on them? :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## MLadyJ (May 11, 2006)

Cream cheese..or is it creamed cheese??


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Cream cheese donuts? Sounds interesting.


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2006)

Homer Simpson ------- "Mmmmmmmm Donuts"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Never mess with Bartman...


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2006)

One of Bart's prank phone calls to Moe....

Last name: Rotch
First name: Mike

Moe says: "Mike Rotch, Mike Rotch?"

"Has anybody seen Mike Rotch?" :doh:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 11, 2006)

Ever been to Regina?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

I don't think so. Should I know her?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2006)

Getting to know you..........getting to know ALLLLL about you!


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2006)

It's about time!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2006)

Hickory Dickory Dock


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

TIIIIMMBEEEEEERRR!!
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2006)

.....Wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

*snicker*

Ever seen this?

(Once again, thanx, FreeThinker!)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2006)

Almond Joy!

(no, I had never seen that...how cool!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

JoyJoy


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2006)

Melissa Joy (my daughter!)

Tee-hee, Kara


----------



## Turin (May 11, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Melissa Joy (my daughter!)
> 
> Tee-hee, Kara



Victoria Rose... MY daughter (well the oldest one anyway)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Well, no children...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2006)

Uhhhh.....
Married with Children?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2006)

Soon to be an empty-nester!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 11, 2006)

Selling your house?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2006)

Little house on the prarie....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

There is a house in New Orleans
They call The Rising Sun
It's been the ruin of many poor boys
And god, I know, I'm one


----------



## Zandoz (May 11, 2006)

Chicken Ranch


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Grilled Chicken


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

Dutch Oven Chicken and Potatoes


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2006)

Double-Dutch Chocolate


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

Mmmmmm.... Chocolate....


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2006)

...and the CHOCOLATE Factory!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 12, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm....Johnny Depp!:smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2006)

But Why is the Rum gone?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> But Why is the Rum gone?


Must be the pirates.


----------



## swamptoad (May 12, 2006)

One-eyed Willy!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Willy Wonka?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

Willy or won't-y?


----------



## mango (May 12, 2006)

*Free Willy!

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

Having a whale of a good time!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 12, 2006)

Time to part harty!!!!!


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2006)

Party in my pants!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Party in my pants!


Pyjama Party


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

*PILLOW FIGHT!!!* (whaps TW in the head with a pillow)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *PILLOW FIGHT!!!* (whaps TW in the head with a pillow)


:shocked:ATTENTION! Pillow Missile! (throws a small pillow towards JJ)


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2006)

Incoming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 12, 2006)

DUCK!:shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Got a mean toaster?:shocked: 

View attachment ga031028.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2006)

mango said:


> *Free Willy!
> 
> *



My Willy hasn't been free in years!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> My Willy hasn't been free in years!


 
So how much do you charge, hot stuff?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> So how much do you charge, hot stuff?


No charge for you, gorgeous!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> No charge for you, gorgeous!


Welcome to the Flirt Channel!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

Is that like the QVC?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Is that like the QVC?


Er, yes. But just better.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

Can I get a free sample?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Can I get a free sample?


Just take a look around. If you see something that suits you, give me a whistle...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

A Wolfwhistle? (And yes, I see something that suits me) 


**trying not to hijack the thread with my blatant flirtation**


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> A Wolfwhistle? (And yes, I see something that suits me)


For example. Any whistle will do.




JoyJoy said:


> **trying not to hijack the thread with my blatant flirtation**


"Free Association" could be a little difficult to hijack.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> For example. Any whistle will do.



Whistle while you work!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Whistle while you work!


See what I mean, Joy?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

No, you'll have to come closer and show me first-hand.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> No, you'll have to come closer and show me first-hand.


Like this?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Like this?


 
a little closer, please..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> a little closer, please..


*sets the shop sign on "closed"*

Er... like this?

(I'm a little shy, you know...)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *sets the shop sign on "closed"*
> 
> Er... like this?
> 
> (I'm a little shy, you know...)


A little bit softer now...a little bit softer now...


----------



## Zandoz (May 13, 2006)

Shout!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2006)

shout it out!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> shout it out!


Darn! Did you guys have to shout this loud? I just woke up because of this...




...shouting!

*Yyaaaaawwwwnnnn* *squint* *grumble*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 13, 2006)

Wake up little Susie, WAKE UP!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Wake up little Susie, WAKE UP!


But I ain't Suzie! *grumble*


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2006)

Why the grumbling?

_What's all the hub-bub, bub?_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Why the grumbling?
> 
> _What's all the hub-bub, bub?_


*Yaawwnn*
I'm not the one to get up early, if I get thrown out of bed, I'm a little grumpy, first.


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2006)

I'm a little bit sleepy right now. (soon to be my bed-time)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I'm a little bit sleepy right now. (soon to be my bed-time)


You get sleepy while I'm _still_ sleepy... Somewhat funny, although logical.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 13, 2006)

"Mr. Sandman...."


----------



## BBW Betty (May 13, 2006)

Early to bed and early to rise
Makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise.

Edited to add: OK, that first line _could_ be taken kind of naughty, couldn't it?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 13, 2006)

"The wealthy barber"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Early to bed and early to rise
> Makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise.
> 
> Edited to add: OK, that first line _could_ be taken kind of naughty, couldn't it?


Could be, yes, could be...
The second could be a possible explanation for my not so good health and wealth, though wisdom... I'm not sure...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 13, 2006)

Wisdom of the ages!


----------



## Zandoz (May 13, 2006)

Old fool....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

Wisdom of the pages!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Old fool....


The fool on the hill...


----------



## Zandoz (May 13, 2006)

over the hill


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 14, 2006)

The Englishman who went up a hill.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> The Englishman who went up a hill.



Hillclimb race


----------



## BBW Betty (May 14, 2006)

The Amazing Race


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

The Amazing Grace


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The Amazing Grace



Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Say goodnight, Gracie.



Good night, and good luck.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 14, 2006)

"Good Night Ladies"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Ladies Night


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

How come there isn't a Man's Night..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> How come there isn't a Man's Night..


Maybe because they proceed from the assumption that every else night is mans night... *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 14, 2006)

*Antidisestablishmentarianizm.*


----------



## Zandoz (May 14, 2006)

Here's a tissue....bless you.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Here's a tissue....bless you.



Thanks. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

Your Welcome


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Your Welcome


No. It's yours.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

I'm in a glass by myself.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm in a glass by myself.


I'm outside the glass, wearing glasses.


----------



## Zandoz (May 14, 2006)

Cheap sun glasses

or

It's a hundred and six miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses


Take your pick


----------



## LJ Rock (May 14, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Cheap sun glasses
> 
> or
> 
> ...




Corey Hart


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2006)

Hart to Hart


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 15, 2006)

Hearts and flowers


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hearts and flowers


Flower Power!




Peace!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2006)

Peace!

The Prayer of St. Francis


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Peace!
> 
> The Prayer of St. Francis


St. Elmo's fire


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2006)

Tickle me! (Elmo)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Tickle me! (Elmo)


*tickle, tickle*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 15, 2006)

Hardee,Har,Har!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Hardee,Har,Har!


Beagle, Inc. ?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 15, 2006)

Huckleberry Hound!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Huckleberry Hound!


Woof! Woof!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2006)

Bow Wow!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Bow Wow!!!!


Huh? :shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2006)

That's my line!


----------



## Donna (May 15, 2006)

What's my line?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

I rented it from a friend.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2006)

"He's sick. My best friend's brother's girlfriend knows this guy who knows this girl .....that saw him pass out at 31 Flavors last night."

From Ferris Buehler's Day Off. Wish I could remember the whole line.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "He's sick. My best friend's brother's girlfriend knows this guy who knows this girl .....that saw him pass out at 31 Flavors last night."
> 
> From Ferris Buehler's Day Off. Wish I could remember the whole line.


Don't try this at home, kids!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 15, 2006)

Ripley's Believe it or Not


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2006)

That Ripley is HOT STUFF!!! :shocked: (Someone get her number for me, would ya?)


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 15, 2006)

A L I E N S


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> A L I E N S


Who? Me? :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

:shocked: <---My what _BIG_ eyes you have.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 16, 2006)

Never go skipping into the woods alone!:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Ferris Bueller is skipping school?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 16, 2006)

Bueller..................Bueller................Bueller?

Win Ben Stein's Money!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Anyone... Anyone... Anyone...?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Bueller..................Bueller................Bueller?
> 
> Win Ben Stein's Money!


Frankenstein?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Frankenstein?



Igor?...............


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Igor?...............


Dr. Jekyll?....DR. JEKYLL?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

NO.. Not the whole thing!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Whole lotta love.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Whole lotta shakin' goin' on...


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

shake, rattle, and roll


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2006)

"What really turns me on
...Is the shake!"

song by Tim McCoy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Try our "bottomless" shakes!


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Try again

Thanks for playing


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Get the stakes up high...


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

higher ground


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

High'n'dry?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 16, 2006)

*Snuggle* (dryer Sheets)


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Sheet Music


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 16, 2006)

Old Upright Piano!


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

old fashioned ways


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 16, 2006)

*Way to go Joe!*


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Joe Cool (some french) ----->

View attachment joe_cool_h_s.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 16, 2006)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 16, 2006)

I like a slow hand and an easy touch!


----------



## Zandoz (May 16, 2006)

I like.....ummmm....welll....naaaaaaa, that would just get me in too much trouble


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2006)

trouble is my middle name


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> trouble is my middle name


 Which one?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2006)

JoyTroubleJoy, of course!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> JoyTroubleJoy, of course!


Ah, yes!
*looks around*
Somewhere here I saw a trouble - shooter... I think I should de-activate it, before we get in serious trouble...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2006)

*no comment* ...just a grin and a wink


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *no comment* ...just a grin and a wink


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2006)

Is this the silent treatment, or do we all have to become mimes?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2006)

I thought that's what we were doing...oops! *sits on hands*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

*whistles innocently*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

<- *whistle*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Fetch!..............


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2006)

Red Frisbees!!

( My dog Jake, about 10 years ago, would play fetch with a red Frisbee--he would fold it and carry it back to me. It looked like a pair of huge red lips! LOL. )


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Wham-O!.............


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2006)

Wham, Bam, Thank you, Ma'am??


----------



## Zandoz (May 16, 2006)

Paper or plastic, Ma'am?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Would you like help out with that?


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Lyrics ---->

_"Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won't you please, please help me."_


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Lyrics----->

Help me Rhonda, Help Help, Me Rhonda...


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Me, Myself, and Irene


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Yet another one bites the dust...
(don't ask!)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2006)

Dust Bunnies!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Dust My Broom


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

World's fastest chopsticks


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

The _fastest_ bird is the peregrine falcon. It can fly at a speed of 168-217 miles per hour.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> The _fastest_ bird is the peregrine falcon. It can fly at a speed of 168-217 miles per hour.


That would be a good post for the interesting facts thread.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

I think that it is _interesting_ to know that raindrops aren’t really shaped like drops; they are perfectly round!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2006)

Noooooooooo....it can't be raining AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

It's raining men, hallelujah, it's raining men!


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2006)

Oh the humanity!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I think that it is _interesting_ to know that raindrops arent really shaped like drops; they are perfectly round!


 Wow! Once again!




:doh:  

OK; back to topic...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Oh the humanity!!!!!


Oh, the huge manatee!


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, the huge manatee!



Don't ya just love it when someone sets you up with a straight line...LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Don't ya just love it when someone sets you up with a straight line...LOL


I think this will haunt our little castle in the web for a while... Boo!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

I just adore boobookitties (stolen from BoBabe), especially when they're white and furry.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I just adore boobookitties (stolen from BoBabe), especially when they're white and furry.


 Woof?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 17, 2006)

Grey Wolf!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Grey Wolf!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait a minute...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

....Mr Postman...wai-ai-ai-ait...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

I bit the postman...
(sung to the tunes of I shot the sheriff...)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

Clapton *is* god.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Clapton *is* god.


No doubt. Damn 10 chars rule!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

Ehh..I can take them or leave them. Although I am fond of "Underneath it all"


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Take it or leave it.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Take it or leave it.....


Where on earth am I?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

Sitting in my lap...or didn't you notice?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Sitting in my lap...or didn't you notice?


That explains this all-so-sudden comfy seat. My brain took some time off, and before, it wasn't half that comfy...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Spoonin....


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2006)

Jello Pudding Snacks....


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Bill Cosby


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2006)

Dr. Heathcliff Huxtable


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Hey, Hey, Hey...
...it's Fat Albert comin' your way!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey...
> ...it's Fat Albert comin' your way!!!


Gosh! That fat guy is really quick! He nearly caught me!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 18, 2006)

Popular stereotypes


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2006)

Myths.......


----------



## Aliena (May 18, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Popular stereotypes



Funk.......


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Funk.......



Disco Stu likes Disco Music...


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Myths.......



Urban Legends...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2006)

Urban sprawl


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Urban sprawl


Urban distraction


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Urban chaos...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Urban chaos...


Chaos League


----------



## Aliena (May 18, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Urban chaos...



Urban addiction!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2006)

Diet Coke addiction...........
(Truth is once again stranger than fiction!):shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Urban addiction!!!


Addicted to Mud (seen on a mudracer)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2006)

"Addicted to LOVE" Robert Palmer:smitten:


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Addicted to Cud (seen on the side of a cow).


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Addicted to Cud (seen on the side of a cow).



LOL. Addicted to run... (crazy, I know!)


----------



## Aliena (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> LOL. Addicted to run... (crazy, I know!)



"I'm gonna run to you and when the feelings right, I'm gonna run all night, I'm gonna run to you..."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Aliena said:


> "I'm gonna run to you and when the feelings right, I'm gonna run all night, I'm gonna run to you..."


I drove all night...
Is that allright?


----------



## Aliena (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I drove all night...
> Is that allright?



"Who's gonna drive you home, tonight?"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Aliena said:


> "Who's gonna drive you home, tonight?"


The Cars.


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Take it to the redline (Saxon! )


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Take it to the redline (Saxon! )


Three blue dots and a raindeer...


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Three blue dots and a raindeer...



A possible Simpsons episode title.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> A possible Simpsons episode title.


Watchout! Homer's on the run!


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Mmmm.... donuts!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2006)

Time to make the Donuts.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Time to make the Donuts.....


Dèjá vu... :shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2006)

All over again


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Groundhog Day


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2006)

WindsDay.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Groundhog Day



Groundhog=Sausage MMMmm, Sausage!!!


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Groundhog=Sausage MMMmm, Sausage!!!



Mustard and Ketchup on a Hotdog


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Some roasted onions, maybe?


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Farmhouse Deluxe Pizza from Dominos.


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2006)

cardboard with sauce and cheese


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Playing Dominos in a sunny park with old italian men and...
...EATING PIZZA!!!


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

Playing chess in a park in Moscow.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Chess Pie or Moscow on the Hudson?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Chess Pie or Moscow on the Hudson?


Hudson Hawk


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Hawkeye Pierce


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hawkeye Pierce


piercing arrow


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Piercing Scream!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Piercing Scream!!


Arrgh! My head!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

UUUuuuuuhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 18, 2006)

*Questioning Pause..... LOL*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Just because...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Just because...


.......Yes?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Nooo.........


----------



## BBW Betty (May 18, 2006)

No way, Jose!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> No way, Jose!


Which way to go?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2006)

Show me the way to go home.............


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

She went thataway. . . .


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2006)

I Knew I should have taken that left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I Knew I should have taken that left turn at Albuquerque.


That wouldn't have happened in a Turnpike Cruiser...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Iowa Class Cadillac


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 19, 2006)

Virginia Thoroughbred


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 19, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Virginia Thoroughbred


Candy heiress, Helen Brach.


----------



## rainyday (May 19, 2006)

Rolling green hills.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Rolling green hills.


The hill on the fool.
:doh:


----------



## BBW Betty (May 19, 2006)

Boot Hill

(have to make the message at least 10 characters long)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

"These boots are made for walkin'
And that's just what they'll do
For one of these days they're gonna walk right over you..."


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 19, 2006)

Shania Twain


----------



## mango (May 19, 2006)

*Mark Twain

*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2006)

...and never the twain shall meet!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 19, 2006)

Meet the Fockers?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Meet the Fockers?


Meet and greet.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2006)

Somebody came up with this --->

First you meet them, you greet them, you treat them, and then you street them.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Somebody came up with this --->
> 
> First you meet them, you greet them, you treat them, and then you street them.


Street Rod


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 19, 2006)

Can you tell me how to get to Sesame Street????


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2006)

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Do you know the way to San Jose?


Oh. Well, just turn around and drive back. After the Bat Cave, you got to turn right.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Hotel California...


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2006)

Then follow the Yellow Brick Road?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Poppies... Poppies... Poppies...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Poppies... Poppies... Poppies...


The poppies follow the yellow brick road?
Then you'd better follow the greensleeves.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 20, 2006)

And be a follower? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> And be a follower? :shocked:


Er, right, that won't be that good. Take the White Line Road.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 20, 2006)

*Road Warrior*


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

Weekend Warrior


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2006)

"Everybody's ready for the weekend..."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> "Everybody's ready for the weekend..."


Are you ready?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you ready?


My entire life is a weekend!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> My entire life is a weekend!


Cool! With nice weather and so on?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 20, 2006)

Whether the weather is cold
Or whether the weather is hot
We'll weather the weather
Whatever the weather
Whether we like it or not!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Whether the weather is cold
> Or whether the weather is hot
> We'll weather the weather
> Whatever the weather
> Whether we like it or not!


I don't like the weather over here.

50°F, storm, rain, dark grey, sometimes thunderstorms...






I want the sun back!


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

Here comes the sun......


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

"Here and Now" - Letters To Cleo


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Here and Now" - Letters To Cleo


Now and then - whenever


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

Now and Later - Candy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

now or never


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

Do you mean _never ever never_ or _never never ever_?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

Breaking into song: *Come hold me tight...kiss me my darling...be mine toniiight. Tomorrow...may be too late. 
It's now or never...true looove won't wait!*


ha-cha-cha...somebody stop me!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> somebody stop me!







(Hey, my first smile today!)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

...in the name of love...


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

<holds up STOP sign>


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

okay, okay, I'll stop singing.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> okay, okay, I'll stop singing.


"Thank you for the music..."


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> okay, okay, I'll stop singing.




Sing away...I was just heeding your request.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

I'm having a sense of deja vu....have we had this conversation before?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm having a sense of deja vu....have we had this conversation before?


I'm not sure...


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

"Baby, I'm Not Sure If This Is Love" ---- Club 8


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 20, 2006)

Indecision


----------



## rainyday (May 20, 2006)

Cat tail with a tremor to it (indicates indecision in catspeak).


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 20, 2006)

LOL, Rainy!

Furry children!


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

LOL

(Lots of Lollipops?)


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

Sos............


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2006)

R.i.p.....


----------



## Aliena (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> R.i.p.....




Let 'er rip!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

"FARTS!!!!!! :eat2:   :wubu:     :shocked:


----------



## Aliena (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> "FARTS!!!!!! :eat2:   :wubu:    :shocked:




Waves the covers for extra fumagation!! LoL :doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Waves the covers for extra fumagation!! LoL :doh:



Supreme Belly Chuckle!!!!

(Thanks!)


----------



## Aliena (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Supreme Belly Chuckle!!!!
> 
> (Thanks!)




You're welcome!! :bow:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Merci'!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

Don't say si, Say oui!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Oui,Oui!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

Nintendo Wii


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

WHEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

All the Way Home.


----------



## Aliena (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> All the Way Home.



Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?:doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?:doh:




         :eek


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

(to the tune of Frère Jacques )(as appeared in the first issue of Nickelodeon Magazine )(songs to sing on family vacation)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
Are we now? Are we now?
When we gonna get there? When we gonna get there?
I want out! I want out!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> (to the tune of Frère Jacques )(as appeared in the first issue of Nickelodeon Magazine )(songs to sing on family vacation)
> 
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> Are we now? Are we now?
> ...


LOL!
(Yes, lots of lollipops!)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> LOL!
> (Yes, lots of lollipops!)



RollOnTheFloorLaughingMyFatAssOff


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> RollOnTheFloorLaughingMyFatAssOff


ROTFLMFAO?
(Sure hope you'll find it afterwards to put it where it belongs.)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

WhatYouSeeIsWhatYouGet


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> WhatYouSeeIsWhatYouGet


WYSWYG
Where's my cake?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

YourMileageMayVary


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> YourMileageMayVary


Around 29.40 - 26.13 mpg (overland/city)


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

miles per gallon


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Miles Davies


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Jazz Music!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Jazz Music!


Cool Jazz...


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Coolio....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Coolio....


Snoop Dogg?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 21, 2006)

Snoopy and Charlie Brown


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 21, 2006)

Lucy and Linus


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2006)

Lucy! You have some splain'n to do!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Lucy! You have some splain'n to do!


Calm down, I can explain everything!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 21, 2006)

This better be good!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> This better be good!!


Er, well, uhm, you see, well, er, uhm... *shrugs shoulders, turns around and runs for his life*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 21, 2006)

Hey don't run!! I'd never be able to catch you.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

I caught him! 

Hurry up sooooo we can tie him up before he tries running off again.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Hey don't run!! I'd never be able to catch you.


Just wait there until I come along again.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I caught him!
> 
> Hurry up sooooo we can tie him up before he tries running off again.


You only got one of my avatars. 
Need some glasses?

Great! Just one more hunt! :roll eyes:


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Just one glass of 7-up, pretty please?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Just one glass of 7-up, pretty please?


Sorry, we only got sprites here.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

*YaY* Sprite!!! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *YaY* Sprite!!! :eat2:


Seems you really need some glasses.
You can't drink sprites, they'd rather bite you!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Holds empty glass up....

Please sir, may I have a refreshing beverage to help quench my thirst?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Holds empty glass up....
> 
> Please sir, may I have a refreshing beverage to help quench my thirst?


Sure, if you don't mind drinking your Dr.Pepper's in company of sprites...


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Dr. Pepper is alright with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Dr. Pepper is alright with me.


Watch out for Dr. Who!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Dr. ....What?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Dr. ....What?


Dr. Watson.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

....and Sherlock Holmes also?

.......where?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> ....and Sherlock Holmes also?
> 
> .......where?


Just in front of your house.


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2006)

Our house, in the middle of our street


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Our house, in the middle of our street


Father wears his sunday best...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 21, 2006)

Father Knows Best


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2006)

Best in show


----------



## BBW Betty (May 21, 2006)

Show Me The Money!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Show Me The Money!!!


Sorry, I ain't got a monkey!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sorry, I ain't got a monkey!



Shock the Monkey!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 21, 2006)

12 Monkeys!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

11 Ladies dancing, 10 Maids a milking, 9 something somthing, 8 something two-four, 7 packs of smoke, 6 comic books, 5 golden tooks... 4 pounds of backbacon, three french toasts, two turtle necks, and a beer... in a tree.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Somebody got some cold milk?


----------



## rainyday (May 22, 2006)

Oreos. (Of course.)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2006)

"C is for Cookie, that's good enough for me!"--Cookie Monster from Sesame Street


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "C is for Cookie, that's good enough for me!"--Cookie Monster from Sesame Street


Déjà vu d'un déjà vu...


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2006)

Speaking french?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 22, 2006)

Parlez-vous français?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 22, 2006)

Sprechen Sie Deutsh?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2006)

Kissin' Sie Ass?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Well, kissin' ass would be the language I'd leave for others.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 22, 2006)

you know you wanna....


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2006)

Does it show that badly?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Does it show that badly?


I don't know. I didn't look.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2006)

You're not the one I want to look!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> You're not the one I want to look!!!!!!!!


Well, my eyes are down the street, so no reason to bother.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 22, 2006)

The street where you live


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 22, 2006)

*Wind River Highway*


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2006)

The long and winding road


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The long and winding road


Roadtrip to nowhere


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2006)

Goin' down Route 66


----------



## JoyJoy (May 22, 2006)

Get your kicks....


----------



## Violet Crumble (May 22, 2006)

Got those highway blues, cant you hear my motor runnin, 
flyin down the road with my foot on the floor. . .


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2006)

Sirens---"Do you know how fast you were goin', Ma'am?"


----------



## The Kid (May 22, 2006)

"I can't drive 55!"


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2006)

Stop and smell the roses.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2006)

At this time of year, it's the lilacs I smell.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

Same time next year


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

Same Bat Time! Same Bat Channel!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

Meanwhile............
back at the Bat Cave............


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

Where everything is labelled...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

There's a new music label!


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

Have you ever tried New Coke?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Have you ever tried New Coke?


No... What's new at it?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

What's new Pussycat???? Whoa, whoa, whoooooooooa!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> What's new Pussycat???? Whoa, whoa, whoooooooooa!


What's up, doc?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

Barbra..............with a "B"


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

"B" eautiful


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

"B" ig ...


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

"B" ig
"B" eautiful
"W" omen


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

SSBBW!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> SSBBW!


BBW, SSBBW...:wubu:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

Feeling all warm and fuzzy!:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Feeling all warm and fuzzy!:bow:


Fuzzy? Don't think he's around right now.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 23, 2006)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a Bear....


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2006)

But our Fuzzy Wuzzy has lots of hair! (so I've heard)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> But our Fuzzy Wuzzy has lots of hair! (so I've heard)


 Well, if he's a bear... As far as I know are bears somewhat furry...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2006)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear.
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. 
Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy, was he?

(one of my favorite childhood rhymes )


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2006)

On the other hand, Wolves are quite furry. I love running my fingers through their...fur.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 23, 2006)

Hungry Like the Wolves..........


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

( Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't really Fuzzy.. so he changed his name to Ed Asner.. Thank you.  )

Who's afraid of the Big Bad Wolf.. the Big Bad Wolf.. the Big Bad Wolf...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ( Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't really Fuzzy.. so he changed his name to Ed Asner.. Thank you.  )
> 
> Who's afraid of the Big Bad Wolf.. the Big Bad Wolf.. the Big Bad Wolf...


Is there any reason to be afraid? AFAIK he has retired some years ago...


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Are you afraid of the dark?


Dark? What dark? Is it dark outside? I can't tell, I wear sunglasses everytime.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

ZZ Top - "Cheap Sunglasses"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> ZZ Top - "Cheap Sunglasses"


Now get yourself some thick, black frames
and glasses so dark, they won't even know your name...


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

I'll have 1 glass of Dr. Pepper *sprites* KEEP AWAY!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I'll have 1 glass of Dr. Pepper *sprites* KEEP AWAY!!!


Need a Spritebuster?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 24, 2006)

Who ya gonna call????????????


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Ghostbusters! "I aint afraid of no ghost!"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Ghostbusters! "I aint afraid of no ghost!"


Yeah, ghosts. But sprites... ...


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

SLIMER!  

(Chris, I think that we both posted at just about the very same time earlier.)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> SLIMER!
> 
> (Chris, I think that we both posted at just about the very same time earlier.)


 Slimer? Me? Now I'm sure you'd need some glasses (for your eyes, not for drinking!).

(Yep, you're right. I got screwed up by that, so I had to delete my post to post a new one... Not your fault.)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 24, 2006)

Pour me another tequila!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 24, 2006)

Tijuana, Mexico


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 24, 2006)

Raging bull..........(long story)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Raging bull..........(long story)


Rodeo????????


----------



## JoyJoy (May 24, 2006)

Save a bull...ride a cowboy! Yeehaw.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Save a bull...ride a cowboy! Yeehaw.


Where's the clown?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Where's the clown?


 
Isn't it rich? Aren't we a pair? (song reference...can you guess it?)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 24, 2006)

Send in the clowns


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

The tears of a clown


----------



## JoyJoy (May 24, 2006)

Kara 

Now I have that song playing in my head.  

*Freddy the Freeloader (One of my favorites! :wubu: )*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 24, 2006)

LOL! Sorry, JoyJoy! You started it! 

Tears of the Sun


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2006)

Sunshine on my shoulders
Makes me happy!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

You've got a friend...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2006)

Major League the movie.


----------



## Zandoz (May 24, 2006)

I've got a friend in you, to lead me out of the cold....

(Trivia...anybody know what that lyric is from? And if you do, I'd love to know the name and artist)

Oooops....too late.....

20,000 leagues under the sea


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Voyage to the Bottom of the SEA


----------



## FreeThinker (May 24, 2006)

"Triangle", by Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Tinky Winky


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 25, 2006)

Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Time for Telly Bye Bye... Time for Telly Bye Bye...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Time for Telly Bye Bye... Time for Telly Bye Bye...


The streets of San Francisco


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The streets of San Francisco



I left my heart in San Francisco, high on a hill it calls to me
To be where little cable cars climb halfway to the stars.
The morning fog may chill the air, I don't care.
My love waits there in San Francisco, above the blue and windy sea,
When I come home to you, San Francisco, your golden sun will
shine for me. - Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

"When you're going to San Francisco
be sure to wear some flowers in your hair..."


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Tie a yellow ribbon, 'round the old oak tree...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Tie a yellow ribbon, 'round the old oak tree...


We'll meet at the Three Oaks.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

tree fiddy! 

(3 dollars and fifty cents)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> tree fiddy!
> 
> (3 dollars and fifty cents)


Well, you'll get about one gallon for that.


----------



## rainyday (May 25, 2006)

Ten gallon hat.


----------



## missaf (May 25, 2006)

Abe Lincoln


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Lincoln Continental


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

Mark Ryden's artwork of: Abe Lincoln, Colonel Sanders, Bees, Satan, Jesus, Children, and Grade A Beef.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 25, 2006)

Where's the BEEF?????


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Where's the BEEF?????


On a beef road?


----------



## mango (May 25, 2006)

*Beeeeefcaaaaaaake!!!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

mango said:


> *Beeeeefcaaaaaaake!!!!
> 
> *


Uhm, it went that way. *points to the roof*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 25, 2006)

Up on the housetop Reindeer paws........


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Up on the housetop Reindeer paws........


Hey! Is it already winter?  Where has the summer gone?!? :shocked:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 25, 2006)

Gone With The *Wind*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Gone With The *Wind*


The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2006)

Blowing hot air


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Blowing hot air


Someone need a hair-dryer?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2006)

It'll straighten my perm!


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

straighten up and fly right.....


----------



## JoyJoy (May 25, 2006)

Are you a member of the mile-high club?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2006)

High as a kite


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 25, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> High as a kite



"Zip-a-dee Doda..."


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 25, 2006)

My oh my, what a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> My oh my, what a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uhm, sure? Little cold, isn't it?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

Well its forty below and I don't give a F***
I've got a heater in my truck, and I'm off to the rodeo...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Well its forty below and I don't give a F***
> I've got a heater in my truck, and I'm off to the rodeo...


This looks like a déjà vu to me... But maybe I'd just need a new pair of glasses.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

...you f'n whore!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> ...you f'n whore!


 Huh?


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

"Confusion Fog" --- The Meatpuppets


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

Its the Muppet Show!!!! Yaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Kermit The Frog

View attachment Kermit_the_Frog.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

And its Gecko!! So stop calling me!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Geico commercials.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Industrial Disease...

(Don't ask...)


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Creutzfeld-Jacob Disease


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Bird flu...


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Bird doo-doo


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Bird doo-doo


Birdo? Yoshi's girlfriend?


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Yoshi on Nintendo 64


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Yoshi on Nintendo 64


Yoshi's Island?


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Treasure Island


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Treasure Planet
Post #530 in this thread...


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Planet Hollywood


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Planet Hollywood


Die hard...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Die hard...



Car batteries


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Car batteries


In car entertainment system (ICES)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> In car entertainment system (ICES)



"If your in-car stereo system is worth more than twice the value of the car...."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> "If your in-car stereo system is worth more than twice the value of the car...."


Just dreaming... *sigh*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 26, 2006)

Dream a little dream of me....................


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Dream a little dream of me....................


I love that song... *sigh*


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

Siiing..sing a soooong...sing out louuuud, sing out strooong...


----------



## Zandoz (May 26, 2006)

I write the songs...............


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

Her name was Rita, she was a show-girl...

*ha-cha-cha* Who wants to dance?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Her name was Rita, she was a show-girl...
> 
> *ha-cha-cha* Who wants to dance?


*singing with Phil Collins -like voice*
I can't dance...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Her name was Rita, she was a show-girl...
> 
> *ha-cha-cha* Who wants to dance?



...at the Co-pa, Copa Ca-ba-na!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

they fell in love......


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> they fell in love......


Falling might hurt...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

Please help me I'm fa-alling...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Please help me I'm fa-alling...


Freeze-Frame!


----------



## Zandoz (May 26, 2006)

Freeze! Drop the gun! (a bit contradictory, don't you think?)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 26, 2006)

Tastee Freeze!:eat2:


----------



## Zandoz (May 26, 2006)

Whippy Dip (An icecream parlor I used to pass...and occasionally stop for a hot fudge malt)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 26, 2006)

Dairy Queen! (Got my first ice cream treat of the summer tonight)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 26, 2006)

Priscilla, Queen of the Desert:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Priscilla, Queen of the Desert:kiss2:


Dessert Queen


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

Queen Jane, Approximately!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Queen Jane, Approximately!


Tarzan? Jane?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

Tarzan and Jane make Boy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Tarzan and Jane make Boy.


Boy Wonder?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

Wonder Woman!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Wonder Woman!!!


Wonderbra?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

Wonder Bread!


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## Zandoz (May 27, 2006)

No wonder.......


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 27, 2006)

It's Wonderful!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

The Wonderful World of Disney


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> The Wonderful World of Disney


Yensid Retlaw?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yensid Retlaw?



Disney Triva


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Disney Triva



You really can see "SEX" in the Lion King.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You really can see "SEX" in the Lion King.


Well, is there anything else you can see in this film?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 27, 2006)

I see London
I see France.................


----------



## Aliena (May 27, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I see London
> I see France.................



I see somebody's underpants!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 27, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I see somebody's underpants!



Bacon Strips!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Bacon Strips!!!


I need an umbrella for my keyboard!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Musical keyboards.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Musical keyboards.


Waterproof keyboards?


----------



## jamie (May 28, 2006)

Slip n' slides...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

jamie said:


> Slip n' slides...


Slippin' and a-slidin'...


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Summer fun....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Summer fun....


Summer Gleeson
(don't ask!)


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Jackie Gleason from "The Honey Mooners"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Jackie Gleason from "The Honey Mooners"


Honeymoon... sweet...


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

sweet whole kernel corn


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> sweet whole kernel corn


Windows kernel error


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

:ERROR:

C:// abort, retry, ignore?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> :ERROR:
> 
> C:// abort, retry, ignore?


 Retry... RETRY, I SAID!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

BOLD LETTERS!!! <--- (Was I yelling just then ?¿?¿?)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> BOLD LETTERS!!! <--- (Was I yelling just then ?¿?¿?)


Nope, just a shout-out.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 28, 2006)

"I just a few people I want to thank...."


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Thank-You cards galore!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 28, 2006)

Hallmark.....


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Hallmark family movies.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 28, 2006)

Hallmark Channel


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Animal Planet Channel


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Total flip-over


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 28, 2006)

Animals eating and mating!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Lions, Tigers, and Bears....

Oh My!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Lions, Tigers, and Bears....
> 
> Oh My!


ROOOAAARRRR!!!!!
*purrrrrr*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

*Wildlife.  

MoonGoddess*


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Dorothy - "Do you suppose there'll be any wild animals?"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Dorothy - "Do you suppose there'll be any wild animals?"


Well... I'm not quite sure... maybe, maybe not.
It's all in your head, you know?


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Talking Heads


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

"Heads up - and watch the traffic!"


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Frogger - NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Frogger - NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


"Heads up - we move into a curve!"


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Curvaceous women! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Curvaceous women! :shocked:


Woooooow! These are the curves I like most!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Dangerous curves ahead?


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

"Danger" hmmmmm?

(who's middle name is that anyways?)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Danger" hmmmmm?
> 
> (who's middle name is that anyways?)


Dunno. Not mine. Yours?


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

"Dunno" (just kidding) :doh: *That was corny*

But my middle name begins with a "D."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Dunno" (just kidding) :doh: *That was corny*
> 
> But my middle name begins with a "D."


Mine not. It's an "O".


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

O-r-e-o.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> O-r-e-o.....


LOL!
Osteo-what?


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

osteomyelitis?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> osteomyelitis?


Huh? Boney mushrooms?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Huh? Boney mushrooms?



Mushy Bonerooms?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Mushy Bonerooms?


"Bones" McCoy...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> "Bones" McCoy...



"Damn it Jim, I'm only a Doctor!!"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> "Damn it Jim, I'm only a Doctor!!"


 "He's dead, Jim, he's dead."


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> "He's dead, Jim, he's dead."



Jim Morrison is dead.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Jim Morrison is dead.


James Dean, too.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Jimmy Dean Sausage!! MMMMmmmmm, Sausage!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Jimmy Dean Sausage!! MMMMmmmmm, Sausage!!!


There goes our sage...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Sage and Spirit!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Sage and Spirit!


Spiritism...


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Spiritism...




*Hauntings. *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Hauntings. *


Haunted House *shiver*


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

*Shiver me timbers!

*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Larry the shivering Chipmunk


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

mango said:


> *Shiver me timbers!
> 
> *




*Look at the prow on that ship! Argh matey...

MoonGoddess*


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Larry the shivering Chipmunk



*Cheeeetooooooooo's!!

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

orange fingers:eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> orange fingers:eat1:



Lady Fingers!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Luscious Jackson - "Lady Fingers"


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

size 9 ring


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

3-ring circus


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2006)

Capitol Hill


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Hiillcliimmbb


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Cape Fear abcdef


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2006)

Cape Horn...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Cave canem... ??? Huh? *shrugs*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Captain Caveman?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Captain Caveman?


Wilma! I'm home!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 28, 2006)

There're the modern stoneage family............


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> There're the modern stoneage family............


Quarry McStones...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 28, 2006)

Old McDonald had a farm............


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Old McDonald had a farm............


......E I E I O.....


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2006)

A E I O U and sometimes Y


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Who what where when *why* and how?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

my nosey neighbor


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Nosey Miss Rosey
(please don't ask...)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Ring around the Rosey


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

lint in your pocket


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> lint in your pocket


Pocket Rocket


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Wind blown hair


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Wind blown hair


Driving a convertible?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

being stuck inside


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> being stuck inside


I don't think turning the inside out would help...


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

a package of pop rocks


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Popsicle....


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2006)

Fudgebar.....


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

crispety-crunchety-peanut-buttery-_Butterfinger_ Candy Bar....


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> crispety-crunchety-peanut-buttery-_Butterfinger_ Candy Bar....



Get your fingers off my Butterfinger


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

popcorn with xtra butter


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Movie Matinee


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

*Matinee Idol

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Billy Idol


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2006)

Billy Goat


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 28, 2006)

garbage.....?


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

garbage pail kids


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

trading cards


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

trading spouses


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> trading spouses


Trading houses?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Raid the fridge


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Raid the fridge



*Raiders of the Lost Ark


 *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Oakland Raiders Go Team Go


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Oakland Raiders Go Team Go


GoGo Girls (BBW style)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

BOGO (buy one, get one sales at Payless)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 29, 2006)

YOMMV
Your own milleage may vary


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

Highway vs. city driving


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 29, 2006)

*Drive Chain*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

That's the sound of the men
Working on the Chain Ga-ya-yang


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> That's the sound of the men
> Working on the Chain Ga-ya-yang



Ooh Ahh, Ooh Aah...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

SEX! SEX! SEX! And chocolate ice cream



sweetnnekked said:


> Ooh Ahh, Ooh Aah...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> SEX! SEX! SEX! And chocolate ice cream


Vanilla Sex!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 29, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Vanilla Sex!!!


 
*Sex on the Beach!*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Warm vanilla sugary lips



Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Sex on the Beach!*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Warm vanilla sugary lips


sticky lipstick


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

lipstick all over my face cause she kissed me so many times



Timberwolf said:


> sticky lipstick


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> lipstick all over my face cause she kissed me so many times


Shotgun Wedding
(don't ask...)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

End scene of _Seven Brides for Seven Brothers_


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Scene in The Ten Commandments in which Jethro's daughters dance before Moses and he must pick one for his wife


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Scene in The Ten Commandments in which Jethro's daughters dance before Moses and he must pick one for his wife



Jethro Bodine was in the Ten Commandments?

Well, Go-oooolly, Moses must've been partin' the 
cee-ment pond!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Zipporah, sexy daughter of Jethro. The actress had lovely, long, flowing brown hair.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Zipporah, sexy daughter of Jethro. The actress had lovely, long, flowing brown hair.


Film review, uh?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

How about a voluptuous vamp review?



Timberwolf said:


> Film review, uh?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> How about a voluptuous vamp review?


Sounds interesting...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I loved it when Mr. Spock would say, "Interesting."



Timberwolf said:


> Sounds interesting...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

But it's not logical.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> But it's not logical.


Maybe fascinating?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Intellectually stimulating.




Timberwolf said:


> Maybe fascinating?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 29, 2006)

My three years of graduate theatre studies before my thesis and MFA!
(still waking up tp ponder the puzzles of Socrates and THE POETICS!:doh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Sexy fat women with great minds, great personalities, and graduate degrees. Curvaceousbbwlover has an M.S. degree. Hmmm the possiblities! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Sexy fat women with great minds, great personalities, and graduate degrees. Curvaceousbbwlover has an M.S. degree. Hmmm the possiblities! LOL


Mission Impossible


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Think big and do not let your limitations create prisons for your mind.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2006)

Give a whistle.. And always let your concious be your guide...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Climb every mountain. Ford every stream. Follow every rainbow till you find your dream.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

Rainbow Brite!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2006)

Care Bear Stare!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

Smarter than the average bear!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2006)

Gee Yogi... .


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Gee Yogi... .


Hare crishna?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

My Little Pony!!!!!!!:d :d :d


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> My Little Pony!!!!!!!:d :d :d


Palomino...??


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2006)

... a book by Danielle Steele


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> ... a book by Danielle Steele


Steel Band


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 30, 2006)

Rubber Band (Think Looney Tunes)


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Rubber Band (Think Looney Tunes)



*Elasticity

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 30, 2006)

Jim Carrey's Face


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Jim Carrey's Face


The Mask...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

Zorro!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hmmmmmm........Antonio Bandaras!:wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (May 30, 2006)

Gay Blade.....


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

Rollerblades


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

Roller Derby!


----------



## Zandoz (May 30, 2006)

Demolition Derby


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Demolition Derby


Derbyshire (don't know if that exists...)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2006)

Who knows how to pronounce Worchestshire (as in sauce--heck, I don't think I even spelled it right)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

Leicester pronunciations!

(Town where I live near Asheville, NC.....pronounced "Lie-chester" or "Lester" depending on your age and birthplace!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Leicester pronunciations!
> 
> (Town where I live near Asheville, NC.....pronounced "Lie-chester" or "Lester" depending on your age and birthplace!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Conjunction Junction What's Your Function?


----------



## Violet Crumble (May 30, 2006)

And, But & Or. . . They'll get you pretty far!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Violet Crumble said:


> And, But & Or. . . They'll get you pretty far!



And then I...

But then you...

...or was it me?


----------



## Zandoz (May 30, 2006)

Far out!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Groovy, Dude!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

Dudester, Dude-O-Roma!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

A-w-e-s-o-m-e!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A-w-e-s-o-m-e!


Great, I'll have to hurry to keep up the pace...


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Pace Picante Sauce *HOT*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Pace Picante Sauce *HOT*


Sorry, I can't stand hot sauces... heartburn alert.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Hot and Spicy Pork Rinds....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Hot and Spicy Pork Rinds....


Got something less hot for me? I'm hungry.


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

I'm Sleepy...and a couple other of the seven dwarfs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Sorry to wake you up... I was talking to my stepmother...


----------



## mango (May 31, 2006)

*My Stepmother Is An Alien!

 *


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

Does she have a Green Card?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

Gérard Depardieu (I love saying his name)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 31, 2006)

TOTALLY!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

Like, Reeeaaally Man!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

Gag me with a spoon! :doh:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

sILVER sPOON


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

poon tang.......


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

orange tang


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

N.a.s.a.............


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

Rocket Man!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

Elton John


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

Trip to the john


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

...Tripping down the alleyway...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

Kate & Allie


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Kate Winslet


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Titanic?????


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 31, 2006)

Kathy Bates


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Norman Bates


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Bates Motel!  :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Want some mother's milk, er, buttermilk?


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

M-O-M (Mothers of Mayhem)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Mayhem City Rockers


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

City Life.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

The Life Of A Stranger


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Say "NO" to strangers.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Why, daddy?


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

Because I said so! And stop talking back!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2006)

Yackety-Yak!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Why is everybody always pickin' on me?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 31, 2006)

Everybody plays a fool......sometimes.


----------



## Aliena (May 31, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Everybody plays a fool......sometimes.




Rainbows and bluebirds a singing.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 31, 2006)

It's a grand night for singin'


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> It's a grand night for singin'



I'm singing... in the rain... I'm singing in the rain...


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm singing... in the rain... I'm singing in the rain...



Swinging wet on a pole.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

The North Pole


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Peppermint Stick


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Poland!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Mt. Marcy in the Adirondacks


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful scenery


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Beautiful scenery



The Great Smoky Mountains!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

The Blue RIdge Parkway!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> The Blue RIdge Parkway!




Waynesville, NC. where Thunder Ridge be.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Thunderstorms


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Lighning and heavy rain...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

heavy rain causing flooding.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey! Our washing-mashine can't swim!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

and the life-jacket won't fit! :doh: :shocked:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

Life Savers!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 1, 2006)

Rescue Teams


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*Thunderbirds are go!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

She had fun, fun, fun 'til her daddy took the T-Bird away...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Flight of the Bumblebee.............


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 1, 2006)

Goin' down on a flight to Nowhere


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Goin' Goin' GONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 1, 2006)

Gone with the wind


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Frankly, my dearah, I don't give a damn!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn Yankees


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2006)

Dammit, Janet!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Let's do the time warp agaaaaaaaain!:shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahead warp factor 7, Mr. Sulu


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

That is totally Illogical.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Beam us up, Scotty!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn it Jim, I'm only a doctor!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

I know, Bones, I know... But he has to survive!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Dem Bones, dem Bones, dem dry Bones.................


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, I've got a bone - er, it's for my dog!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Woof! Woof! Yap!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Kie-Yie, git along LIL DOGGIES!*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2006)

"Yippee-ki-yay, motherfucker" 

View attachment die hard poster.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Ka-boom!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

Boom Box!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Boomerang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Crocodile Dundee



Durkee French Fried Onions!

(it always comes back to food)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Smokey Bakon Fries


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Smokey The Bear!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 1, 2006)

Smoke 'em if you've got 'em!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Up In Smoke


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheech and Chong


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

Martin & Lewis...booze instead of weed


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

alcohol beverages


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

coldness and fizz


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

Plop Plop, Fizz Fizz.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

nursery rhyme?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

No Rhyme or Reason.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Is it rhyme time yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

It's about rhyme time...
here's the time rhyme..


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Time sure flies when you are having fun, doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Usually, yes... But sometimes there are some other things flying, too.
E.g. pillows, g&#226;teaus...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

pillow fights!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Gee, that's fun, right?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

It's all fun in games until somebody gets hurt. (my 3 stooges T-shirt)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Hurt somebody? I can't understand people who think this is fun...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

I know, right! *ouch*

The 3 Stooges ---> Good at performing physical comedy, of course. They pretended that it hurt. At least I hope that they really didn't get hurt.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Getting hurt wouldn't be that good in this business.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

It's all good!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Fine. Now we can dine for a dime...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Dine on what for a dime?!?!?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

A lime? Or a rhyme?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

rhyming:

scat the cat 
will chase the rat
and eat the rat
that scat fat cat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Rats chasing cats chasing rats...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Rats chasing cats chasing rats...


...
There were girls in the front
There were girls in the back
And there were girls pettin' squirrels
And there were squirrels smokin' crack
With an old Navy Seal and the DEA
And a loaded automatic just to blow me all away
...
_Shame of Life_ -- B.H. Surfers

-Rusty


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Songs from a room by Leonard Cohen


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2006)

*A room with a view

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

A view without a room


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 2, 2006)

Room for Improvement!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

A Room? We don't need no stinkin' room!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Get a room ya freak! (where did I hear that... on t.v. perhaps?)


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 2, 2006)

First room on the left.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

I knew that I should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 2, 2006)

The first time ever I saw your face............(bleck!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Wrong time, wrong place, uh?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't recall who sang this, but...

"The right time, the right place,
The right body, the right face

Timber, I'm fallin' in love"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, right now, I'd say you sang this... but I'm sleepy...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi!

Nice to meet you Sleepy. My name is Jeff.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 2, 2006)

Getting to know you...........
getting to know alllllll about you.
getting to like you.......
getting to hope you like me!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

I beg your pardon
I never promised you a rose garden
Along with the sunshine
Thare's gonna' be a little rain sometime...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2006)

sunshine on my shoulder makes me happy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

The savage Burn!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Hurra, Hurra, Die Schule Brennt!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hurra, Hurra, Die Schule Brennt!



Que, Sara, Sara..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah's not here.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, Plain and Tall


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Tall buildings may look small if you're standing in the right place...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack and the Beanstalk


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack the Ripper


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2006)

Jump'n Jack Flash


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

Whoppie Goldberg


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Made in America


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

I got it made!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm a made man!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

I wish I was a selfmademan...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Handmade!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Footpainted.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Thatched Roofed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

The roof is on fire!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

We don't need water. Let it burn!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Burn Baby, Burn!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Burn the house down?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Burning Down The House!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

House parrrtay!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

You gotta' Fight
For you right
To Paaaar -tay!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

*Beastie Boys*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

Boys on the Side


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Side Dishes


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dishes up Supper.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Where's the Beef??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Somewhere under a leaf of salad.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2006)

Lettuce begin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Lettuce Race?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

The AMAZING Race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Yeah, Hippies!)


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 3, 2006)

And now, Lettuce Spray.

-Rusty
(bowing head in sprayer)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Spray paint artist spraying a picture of some lettuce...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Lettuce and tomoatoes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

sliced tomatoes


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Tomato soup.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

...with grilled cheese sandwiches....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

... some hamburgers...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

Cheeseburga, Cheeseburga.............

Pepsi, No Coke


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh, one for me, too. Could I have some IceTea, please? Citrus? No, peach, please. Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Obey your Thirst!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

Thirst for knowledge!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Knowledge is Power!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2006)

Behold the power of cheese


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm simply crackers about cheese! -- Wallace


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 3, 2006)

Say..................."CHEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSEEEEEEE!":shocked:


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

bad school picture


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

bad hair days


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2006)

evidence......


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*guilty as charged

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

The guilty shall be dealt with in the severest of metods!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Always be fair in your dealings.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey, you! Want an "A"?


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, you! Want an "A"?



*F'n A!

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2006)

Now I know my A B C's! Next time won't you sing with meeeeeeee!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 4, 2006)

Spelling bees


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 4, 2006)

Swarms of killer BEES!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Bees flying from flower to flower


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 4, 2006)

Flower Drum Song:wubu:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Flowers blooming in the meadow


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Little Bunny FooFoo hopping thru the FOREST scooping up the field mice and bopping them in the head....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

... until he hit a bomb that was disguised as a mouse...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2006)

It sounded like a BIIIIG kersplosion!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

And everything in sight was wiped out.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2006)

Scrubbing bubbles


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

So I don't have to!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, but you will have to, anyway.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

No I won't!

(has this turned into "the last word" thread?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, you WILL! 

(Nope. You would be pleased to have to, then.)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

No - You Di'ent!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Huh? Wassup?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

OH, no! LOL


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

*Prices are up.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

...and my pants are down!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

@ CBBWL: 
Huh? Wassup? Er, two posts in one minute?
Writing with light speed, huh?


@ sweetnekked:
Be careful, you could trip over your pants...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

light speed, warp speed, ridiculous speed, ludicrous speed


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Faster than Lightening!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Flash??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Flash Gordon


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Space Rangers (don't know why that came up, so... DON'T ASK!  )


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Power Rangers and megazords


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Wonder Twin Powers... Activate!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to *activate* Quick Reply.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Ripley icons in the posts above to activate Quick Ripley.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL! *utters a cry* ROFLMAO!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Please insert tab "A" into slot "B" making sure that neither tabs "A" or "B" interfere in anyway, with flange "C"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Great, now I've got a knot in my fingers!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Don Knotts and Tim Conway


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Con Air... ???


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2006)

Air Con ditioning


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Central A/C


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Anti Christ!

:shocked: *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

A C / D C


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Akka Dakka

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

<---- Butch Too Cool (SmileyFace) Vargas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

It isn't too cool anymore...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

"Hi cool breeze...

been swinging in the trees?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope. But you did, huh?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope. Not me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Who was it, then?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2006)

Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar??


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 5, 2006)

"C" is for Cookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 5, 2006)

Cookie Monster


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 5, 2006)

Bert and Ernie.........

or as my now 28 year old daughter used to say "Bernie,Bernie"
(She was only 2 years old then! You should hear her now!:shocked: )


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Bird....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Big girls...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Big girls...



...don't cry!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Cry me a River.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Riverdance


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 5, 2006)

And visions of Sugar Plums danced in their heads!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Plumpudding?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Pudding Pops!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Button pops?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Pops and Moms dinner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Dinner party


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Party ON People!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, where's the buffet?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

The Buffet is where I'll be after I turn this danged puter off for the night.


Goodnight and fair thee well...... for good this time. My Bum hurts.... feel sorry for me.... Good nighty....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Poor girl... have a good night...
*yawn*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2006)

"Say Goodnight, Gracie"

"Goodnight, Gracie."


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 5, 2006)

Goodnight and good luck.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Gooood Moooorrning!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2006)

Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

*swallows a thought*
It's still dark outside...


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

and I live underground


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 5, 2006)

underground railroad


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Underground Railroad Blues...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 6, 2006)

Follow the Drinking Gourd


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

Are you outta your gourd?


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2006)

*Outta Sight... Outta Mind!

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Out of Pocket Expenses!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

Empty pockets


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm Out of here!


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jun 6, 2006)

Zan not so marie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Absolutely Miss Marie!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

Good golly Miss Molly


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 6, 2006)

....Ob-la-di ob-la-da life goes on....


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 6, 2006)

As frank Sinatra sings stormy weather, the flies and spiders get along together


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't like spiders and snakes but
that ain't what it takes
to love me
Like I wanna' be loved
by you!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jun 6, 2006)

Love you like a reptile.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Rock me like a hurricane!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2006)

get your stringy, long, hair band hair out of my face


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 6, 2006)

those stupid hippies in the park, let me go


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, who the f**k you callin' a stupid hippy?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

It has to be you...........


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 6, 2006)

well I never


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

Very Interesting...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

Fascinating...


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*Fascist Pig!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

No fascists allowed here!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 7, 2006)

Woodstock.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2006)

Csn&y!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

wrinkle cream


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

A Wrinkle in Time


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*Time in a bottle

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

Crochet needles..(I am not sure if I am playing this game, properly..lol)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

Mango..."Time in a Bottle" 


I have always LOVED that song.........and "Operator"

sigh


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

"Dream a little dream of me..."


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry about the nightmares


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm Sorry............sooooo sorry!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

please accept my...apolohohgeeeez


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2006)

geeeeez whizzzzzz


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 7, 2006)

cheeeeez whizzzz


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hammy the Hamster from Over the Hedge.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Ham and cheese on rye, please.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

CHicken Salad on Rye


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

reuben on rye


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Rye not?........


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 7, 2006)

Jewish rye bread with peant butter and jelly on top.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

garlic butter baguette


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

A fresh loaf of french bread and a hot pot of marinara. :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

French Onion Soup....mmmmmmmmmm:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

( Brain freeze... stuck on that french onion soup...  )


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

LOLOL! Now I AM hungry for soup! LOLO!:eat1:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Soup Du Jour.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

Bonjour, mesdames et messieurs!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

G'day mate.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi! Wanna hear some music?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Sure, I'd love to hear some music.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Sure, I'd love to hear some music.




**clears throat**

"The sooooounds of the Earth are alive, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiith meeeeeewwwwseeehhhhkkkkk..." *burp*


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

**fart*

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 8, 2006)

Blame the dog!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 8, 2006)

Wag the dog...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Spank the Monkey


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*Drain the Lizard...

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

Leapin' Lizards!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 8, 2006)

Seven Lords a leaping!


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*Six geese a-laying...

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

The Partridge Family


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 8, 2006)

Susan Dey, David Cassidy and Danny whatshisname!Bonaduce???


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

broken up kid star.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Alfalfa!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

Fee-ga-roh, Fee-gaaaah-roohh


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

The Barber of Seville!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

Bugs Bunny & Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

Daffy Duck


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

you're deth'pic-able!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 8, 2006)

Speech Pathologist?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 8, 2006)

Speech writer


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 8, 2006)

Spin doctor


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 8, 2006)

Is there a doctor in the house??????????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't need no Doctor,
'cause my will to live is gone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

Doctor, Doctor, Give me the news!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, OK, here you are. But watch out! Some health risky texts ahead!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

Health Risky Sex


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Don't overdo it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

Doan's Pills


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

If you feel ill will you take a pill?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

I would not, could not, eat green eggs and ham.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

could you eat them here or there?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*I can eat them anywhere

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

anywhere?!?!?

how about over there?!?!?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*way over yonder*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

way cool dude!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

Dude!! I lost the car!!


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Dude looks like a lady!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Lady in red, is dancing with meeeeeeee.:shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't dance, i can't talk.
Only thing about me is the way i walk.


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*walkie talkie

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Roger dodger, over and out!


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Clearance Clarence

 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

It's a Big Clarence Sale!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Clarence! Clarence!

I wanna' to live!! I wanna' live!!!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Clarence! Clarence!
> 
> I wanna' to live!! I wanna' live!!!



I'm alive George, I'm alive!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Wanted!!
Dead or Alive!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 9, 2006)

One of my FAVORITE movies.......Dead Again!:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

The return of the living dead.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

It's alive, it's alive!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Born again....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Born Free!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Free Willy!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Runs away screaming....:shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Screaming Meanies!!!:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

You scream, I scream, we all scream for ice cream!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Peanuts! Peanuts! Get your Peanuts!!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

"Take me out to the ball park, take me out to the game..."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Snoopy, where's the Red Baron?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

"Haaaaaaaaang on Snoopy, Snoopy hang on!!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Cliffhanger


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Looooook out beloooooow!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

*lloks down* Huh? Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhh!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Pirate taking a long walk off a short pier


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

What shall we do with the drunken sailor
What shall we do with the drunken sailor
Earlay in the morning?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 9, 2006)

drunk sailors running after prostitutes


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 9, 2006)

Norfolk, VA Navy Base?????????


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Standing base


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Upright Bass! 

View attachment uprightbass.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 9, 2006)

Jazz Music


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 9, 2006)

and all that Jazzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Jazzy Jeff!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello my name is Jeff. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Doubling the double bass?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

Double Down


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Double Dutch


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*Let's go dutch!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

French kissing in the USA


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 10, 2006)

Shouldn't that now be called "Freedom Kissing?"


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 10, 2006)

How many Frogs must a girl kiss???????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Until she finds the enchanted toad?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 10, 2006)

Ella Enchanted.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Ella? Elle l'&#225;!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Ella Fitzgerald!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2006)

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

beaver teeth


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2006)

work like a beaver


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Beaver Cleaver!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Fred Clever & Jeff Smart


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 10, 2006)

Get Smart!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 10, 2006)

Agent 99.........................


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Where have all the bottles gone?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Perhaps where all the flowers have gone!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Uhm, where did they all go?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

The Shadow Knows!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

Are you afraid of your shadow?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2006)

"Are You Afraid Of The Dark?" (Nickelodeon Kid Show)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

Ahhhh! Monsters! (Another Nick Cartoon)


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*The Monster Mash!

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 11, 2006)

It was a graveyard SMASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Smash it GOOD!!

 *


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 11, 2006)

mango said:


> *Smash it GOOD!!
> 
> *



The Hulk! The green dude with a temper!


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*"Don't make me angry.... you wouldn't like me when I'm angry"

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

That could be a quote from me...


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Out of Context

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Who?? Me???


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, You! now to make the message long enough....


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Yes, You! *now to make the message long enough....*



*Hidden Code!

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Hidden secrets!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Secret Level


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Video Games


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

I see games...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Mario brothers on the brain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, right now it's Super Mario Sunshine. Especially the in-game music...


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Super Mario Land

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

&#200;r... Luigi's Mansion?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Mario Kart 64*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 11, 2006)

Mario Lanza..................great tenor!


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*The Three Tenors*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 11, 2006)

The Three Amigos!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

The fastest mouse of Mexico...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 11, 2006)

Andele y Arriba


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Poor cats...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

calico cats....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Er, Garfield... do you know...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 11, 2006)

Lasagna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 12, 2006)

Lasagna and garlic bread smothered in butter


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Lasagna and garlic bread smothered in butter



Lasagna, garlic bread smothered in butter, and anti-pasta (anti-pesto?)


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

**burp*

:eat2: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh my, gesundheit!


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*god bless you!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

U 2! You don't nt to have TLW anymore...


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*USA! *are you sure??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

GER? Not really...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't write invisibly!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Why not? Lack of invisible ink?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*The Invisible Man*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

He took a bath in invisible ink, right?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I can't write invisibly!



(Put your text in white color.)

Hey, I love being the one with the answer instead of the question! That hardly ever happens!!

Now back to the game....

"He took a bath in invisible ink, right?"

How about a milk bath?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Milk Bottles*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 12, 2006)

The Milk Man (or woman)!


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Who'se been sleeping with my wife??

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 12, 2006)

"Why do timmy look more like the mailman?"


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 12, 2006)

Timmy and Lassie...........LASSIE!


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Benji*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 12, 2006)

Toto: "And your little dog, too!"


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 12, 2006)

Why does that witch have a green face?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe she fell off her broom...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 12, 2006)

she fall down and go BOOM!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Boom boom! WHAT IS IT? Out go the lights!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't see you!
 (What a pity...)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Our lips are sealed

(if you move really, really close, you can *see* a person in the dark  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Sealed With A Kiss?
(I think I'll ask my hands to see for me...)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

kisses are a better fate
than wisdom.
~e.e. cummings


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your . . . . . kiss*
_~Prince (Parade, 1986)_

:kiss2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 13, 2006)

Kiss me once, then kiss me twice..........then kiss me once again!
It's been a long, long time!:smitten: 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 13, 2006)

Thrill me, thrill me, 
Walk me down the lane where shadows will be, will be 
Hiding lovers just the same as well be, well be, 
When you make me tell you I love you.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautiful Girl walk a slower when you walk by me.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jun 13, 2006)

Slowly, slowly, let me go. Faster, faster, bring me back.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2006)

Take the long way home.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 13, 2006)

Taking the scenic route.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 13, 2006)

Running late!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 13, 2006)

Running on empty.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2006)

Running in circles


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

crop circles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

crop top...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

hair cuts......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

hair loss *yikes :shocked: *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

hearing loss.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Huh? Whaddayasay?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2006)

monkey see, monkey do


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey hey we're the Monkeys


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

Monkey Island! (props to old Lucas arts games)


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

Fantasy Island


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm Mister Rourke, Your Host.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm Bob Barker. Fuzzy, COME ON DOWN! You're the next contestant on "The Price is Right!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh... I'm sorry.. that's incorrect. The correct answer is: "What is feederism?"

Mr. Zandoz you're up.

Zandoz: Um.. Famous BBWs for $400.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 15, 2006)

Trebeck: A dog makes this noise

*bing*

Trebeck: yes mister Connary

Sean: Moo

Trebeck: I'm sorry that's incorrect

Sean: Well thats the sound your mother made last night Trebeck


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 15, 2006)

Now we're on to "Your Mama" jokes?


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yo Yo Ma!

 *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

Momma Mia!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

Super Mario Sunshine... (once again, I know... sorry!)


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Sunshin on my shoulder makes me................

sunburned


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank god I'm a country...boy?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

You're a boy? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

Surprised?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Flabbergasted!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

Bamboozled!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 15, 2006)

Hoodwinked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

*Mugged by Reality!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Reality...
 an interesting concept with no successful applications,
 that should always be accompanied by a
 "Do not try this at home"
 warning.
Originally posted by Zandoz.
Thanx again.
​


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

Reality bites.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Bite Me!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

What did I do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Bite him? Or bait him?  *shrugs*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

Now, really...would I do something like that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, to be true...



















I don't think so.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

*whew* That's good to know. 


(Mr. Nekked...I won't bite you, but how about a hug instead?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd be really surprised if you would get to hear a "no", really surprised.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 16, 2006)

No, NO, Nannette!!!!!!!!!

Lawd, my life is a musical record!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Ooopsy! :shocked: *stumbles out of his chair*
That's a *BIG* surprise! :shocked:
Somebody said "no" to a hug from Joy... I can't believe it! :shocked:
Or is it all just a misunderstanding?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *whew* That's good to know.
> 
> 
> (Mr. Nekked...I won't bite you, but how about a hug instead?)



Sure, hugs are great!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

*whew*
This was the reaction I expected...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

What about adverse reaction?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

See your doctor if you experiance any signs of being human


----------



## Barnes (Jun 16, 2006)

My doctor is italian and the only english word she knows is "Diareah"


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

How do you spell relief?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Jun 16, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> How do you spell relief?


Burrrrrrrp.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 16, 2006)

Excuse me..............


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Are there any excuses?


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Excuse Yourself!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

No excuses!


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*No Way!*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Way beyond help


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

Help me I'm Falling......


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

It's not the fall, it's the sudden stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

... that hurts...


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Love Hurts*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

life sucks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Time after time


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 17, 2006)

She loves me....yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

With a little help from my friends...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 17, 2006)

HELP..........I need somebody.........:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

...not just anybody...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 17, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllp!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*scrrt* A call for help at the Clubhouse Mountain...*scrrrrrrrt*
*beep* We've heard that call, are on the way... *beep*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

Here I come, to save the daaaaay!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

There's no need to fear, Underdog is here!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Woof! Woof!


Meeeoowww!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Puppyzilla leave Chaos alone!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

The Chaos Cops


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Maxwell Smart


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 17, 2006)

Right, Chief!

BTW, thanks to all who came to my rescue!!! I feel soooooo safe and secure here! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

To serve and protect, Ma'am!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Just the facts, Ma'am


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

interesting factoids....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> interesting factoids....



Instigating Hemmorroids!!


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Everybody needs somebody to love*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Who loves ya baby?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

I want my Maypo


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

ply taunt fly playdo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Uhm, Flying Pickets?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Flying Pigs!

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 18, 2006)

Hell freezing over.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

That's why I have to deal with all those devils lately...


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Better the devil you know!

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 18, 2006)

The DEVIL made me do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2006)

The Devil and Miss Jones


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

The Devil and Daniel Webster


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Deviled eggs, anyone?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Perhaps, Underwood Deviled Ham?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

ham and other luncheon meats


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

...and head cheese!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like my brain, somehow...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

only much tastier!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you sure? Ask some zombies...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

At the Zombie Jamboree?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Wherever you want!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

You want the fruit cake here or there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Uhm... over there. May I have some iced tea, too?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Iced tea for ya, dude!

View attachment iced_tea_001.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll just have water, please.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

H2O on the rocks, perhaps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Not for me, thanks.
(Thank you for the tea, very refreshing. :bow: )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Afternoon tea and biscuits


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Is it afternoon now where you are?
*looks at clock* 11:30 PM right here... *yawn*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Is it afternoon now where you are?
> *looks at clock* 11:30 PM right here... *yawn*



Sunday 3:30 PM. The long dark tea time of the soul.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Darn! Where's the Hitchhiker's Guide To Galaxy?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Darn! Where's the Hitchhiker's Guide To Galaxy?



Not only is it a wholly remarkable book, it is also a highly successful one - more popular than the Celestial Home Care Omnibus, better selling than Fifty-three More Things to do in Zero Gravity, and more controversial than Oolon Colluphid's trilogy of philosophical blockbusters Where God Went Wrong, Some More of God's Greatest Mistakes and Who is this God Person Anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

I think I should see to get me a copy in english...
And find the german version... I feel a discreet urge to read it again...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I think I should see to get me a copy in english...
> And find the german version... I feel a discreet urge to read it again...



Must.. Read.. it.. Again..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Tryin' to hypnotize me, uh? 
*takes a deep look into Fuzzy's eyes, talking with a low, calm voice*
Get me a Jinnan Tonics...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Ol' Janx Spirit....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Think, I'll lay down on my matress now...
She must be dead for a long time now... It's rather stiff...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Think, I'll lay down on my matress now...
> She must be dead for a long time now... It's rather stiff...



I teleported home one day
With Ron, Sid and Meg.
Ron stole Meggie's heart away.
And I got Sidney's leg.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

Industrial strength halitosis


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like an industrial disease...


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Factory Blues*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Levis


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Jones?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 19, 2006)

Keeping up with the Joneses


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 19, 2006)

Alias Smith and Jones


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Smith & Wesson

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington

ahhhhhh.....Jimmy Stewart!:smitten: (They just don't make men like they used to........LOL - KIDDING, guys........PLEASE No hate mail!)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 19, 2006)

Hollywood creativity (back when they have some)


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hollywoodland*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

More Holly or more Wood - or perhaps Land?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Holly Hobby


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Hobby Horses


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 19, 2006)

Hobby farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Home Improvement


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Home Alone 

View attachment homealone.jpg


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Home on the Range


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Home of the Whopper!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 19, 2006)

Whale of a tale


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Talespin!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Disney cartoon with Baloo The Bear!


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

Mickey Mouse in Steamboat Willy!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Johnny Depp

I don't know why I thought of him. Hmm...maybe because he was Willy Wonka?​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 20, 2006)

Channeling Michael Jackson. 

(Tell me he did remind you of him.)


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Calling Elvis*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 20, 2006)

BUILDING and Hero *Sandwich*.


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Club Sandwich*


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Avocados...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Guacamole!! Ole´!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

pureed Guaca lizard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Lizard Life - ZZ Top
:doh: Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Off to See the Lizard!!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Poppies make you sleeeeeepy!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Sleepy makes me Dopey!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Vicodin makes me dopey and sleepy


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, so that's what does it.


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Easy does it!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Cause I'm easy.....





















easy like a Sunday morning! 

(What were you really thinking, and should I be offended??)


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

You don't want to know...and it depends on if wishful thinking can be offensive


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Somewhat funny...
As I read Joy's post, I instantly thought of that song...

Z., sometimes wishful thinking can be offensive, but it depends on so many different factors, that you can't really tell if or if not...


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't factored anything since high school...


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Ugh!! Fractions!!! >.<;


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

UGH!! Factions!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 20, 2006)

Just the facts, mam!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2006)

The Facts of Life!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 21, 2006)

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]*Natalie Green*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tootie!

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frootie! (or, if you prefer...Fruity!)


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*mango

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

sweet and juicy! Oh wait....you meant the fruit....


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

passionfruit


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*pash on*


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mash Potatoes.....


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

Crispy French fries


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

lunch time! (I wish...)


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Supper Time!*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time!


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

dancing bananas


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Censored thoughts concerning bananas


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

A deep thrusting penis..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Er, ************************************?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

? ¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd gladly accommodate!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

*= censored...





















LOL!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

Why censored? What about Free Speech?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Dude?! where's my car?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

I know I left it here somewhere :doh:


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Twice this week! once more and your takeing the Gremlin!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it don't feed after midnight or don't drop them in the water after midnight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Depends on if it's a car or a creature...


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

well being that I'm half insane, half genius, half evil, and bad at math, it very well COULD be a bit of both mixed togeather


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a Gremlin driving an AMC Gremlin...
 Yikes! :shocked:
*jumps for cover*


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

"Don't you have a tatoo on your chest that reads "die Bart die"?"

"no no no no no, thats german for, 'the Bart the'"

"Oh well, no one who speaks german can be evil"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you sure?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

No idea... Its definatly a Sideshow Bob quote via simpsons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

There's only one thing in this case I am sure of: you don't need to be german to be evil...


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Thats true... But there are 2 kinds of evil: Evil, as in Hitlar and eveangelists... and Evil, like 80's metal bands

I would like to think of my self of the later of the the two


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

There are two kinds of everything...ones that fit any given criteria, and ones that don't


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

ya raise a good point... but see where I dissagree is *runs away from fear of losing a logical argument, and hides behind the nearest large rock*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah. You can ask any toon character about what a bad idea it is to hide behind a large rock or similar things... *ouch*


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

HA!!! nice...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 21, 2006)

They're coming to take me away.........
HaHa.............HeHe!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

...in they're clean white coats!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2006)

I cooked your food,
I cleaned your house,
And this is how you pay me back
for all my kind unselfish loving ways?
Well, you just wait,
I'll find you yet,
And when I do,
I'll put you in,
the A-S-P-C-A,
You mangy mutt!!
And...


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

My best friend sings that song ALLLL the bloody time


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

My Best Friend's Wedding....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Vending bells?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Vending Machines


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Love Machine?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Me? heck no! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Are you a vending machine, then?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Why don't you ask the vendor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Who is the vendor?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr. Frito Lay or was it Tom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know... I thought you'd know it.


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*Return to Sender*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 22, 2006)

Address Unknown


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*No Such Number*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 22, 2006)

No Such Zone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Entering The Spooky Zone...



BOO!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 22, 2006)

The Addams Family...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Need a helping hand?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

That's just hand jive!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 22, 2006)

Jive Turkey....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Jive Bunny ?


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Bunny slippers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Sliding down a slippery slope...


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

crash landing


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Yiiikes! Oof! Ouch!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 22, 2006)

That's gotta hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"We fall down, but we get up... for a saint is just a sinner who fell down...."


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 22, 2006)

When you fall down, you just have to pick yourself up again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Right now, I'm hovering right above you...


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm a mean, green mutha from outer space!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Mean Joe Green (from outer space)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Joe v/s The Volcano


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr Green Jeans


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Ping Pong Balls!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2006)

Super balls


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

There's no need to fear! Underdog is here!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Super Grover.... to the rescue!!!

Super Grover awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man will save the day!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey! Where's Coffee-Man when we need him?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 23, 2006)

I love coffee,
I love tea,
I love the java jive and it loves me.

Coffee and tea and the java and me.....
A cup, a cup a cup a cup!

AHHHHHHHHHHH!:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

A World Cup?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 23, 2006)

Drew Cary Sports Coverage!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Drew Cary Sports Coverage!!!!!!!!!!!




*Howard Cosell*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmmm... Did I ever hear this name? *shrugs* Can't remember... Sorry!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Memory Lapse*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Maybe. Would you be so kind to help my memory back on trail?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Total Recall?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Only if necessary...


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Affirmitive.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

OK. Let's go, then.


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Gotcha.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Huh?????????????????????????????????


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*What?*


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't remember.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 23, 2006)

Memory problems


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, how did you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

It seemed quite obvious...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 23, 2006)

Do we have a grasp of the obvious?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 23, 2006)

Obviously!!:doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

Obviously subtle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

subtle changes...


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

Time may change me
But I cant trace time


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm Late.. I'm Late... For a very important date...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 23, 2006)

No time to say Hello, Goodbye!
I'm late, I'm late, I'm LATE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello.........it's me!

I've thought about you for a long, long time.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet memories


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Memory overrun... *tilt*


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Full Tilt Boogie

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Let's twist again...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2006)

...twistin' the night away!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Big Boy's checkered pants


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Chubby Checker*


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Slim Jim combo.......... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Fats Domino


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

Fats Wahler


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

Howl'n Bligh Muddy Slim...your 60 minute jelly belly toe jam man, here to learn you some blues......

(I'm in a very obscure mood <shrug>)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2006)

Minnessota Fats!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Mississippi Flats

(no clue if there is a landscape called like this...)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 24, 2006)

Mississippi Mud Pie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Mmmmmm, pie!


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Scooter Pie


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Mmmmmm.... floor pie! :eat2: *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2006)

Land Mines


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Oops! :shocked:
*KA-BOOM!!!*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 25, 2006)

4th of July Fireworks!


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Star Spangled Banner*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 25, 2006)

Battle of Fort McHenry


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Alamo?????


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Crocket*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Cricket?


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Bowling at the stumps and taking a wicket.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2006)

A Sticky Wickett?


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Sticky Bun!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

mmm CARBS!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2006)

Holly Double Pumper







































it's a carburetor....and you thought I had a dirty mind!  

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy double plumper


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy $hit Batman!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Bedman??????


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

In MY bed man?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2006)

Bedhead!.....


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

deadhead......


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Grateful Dead


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

grapefruit and bread


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 25, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm.........

Warm bread with garlic butter on a chilly, rainy day!!!!:eat2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Italian food...mmmm


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 25, 2006)

Italian men.....Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

European men...mmmm


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Campbell's MMMM..MMMM...MMMM!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 25, 2006)

It's raining MEN...........Halleluja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> It's raining MEN...........Halleluja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Singing karaoke...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 26, 2006)

NO......................just say "NO" to Karaoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2006)

Just say no to Lutefisk.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Just Do It.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

It's your Heimspiel. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

"It's" - King Missile

Oops wrong thread. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't worry, I had something similar happening earlier...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 26, 2006)

It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*It's deja vu all over again.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like a real d&#233;j&#224; vu...

I've seen all this before...


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*Rerun!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Run For Your Life!!!
Huh? No caps?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

Quite a run of bad luck


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Lucky Charms


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Prince Charming???


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 26, 2006)

*Leprechauns*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Leprechaun gold...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 26, 2006)

End of the rainbow


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

*trips over an empty pot*
Yikes! *thud* *bangalang*

*with some potty echoes*:
He! Who turned off the lights?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

potty echoes? 

Naaaaaaa....I won't go there


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Could be better...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

Have Another Nutter Butter Peanut Butter Sandwich Cookie!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

super salmon sandwich sale!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

Leftover Salmon


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

Salmonella


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like some bad Disney queen...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2006)

To avoid complications, she never kept the same address


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JoyJoy again.)

*sings*
Return to sender...


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Flying Monkeys


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 27, 2006)

Jack Nicholson (sp?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

Ever dance with the Devil in the pale moon light?


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Got a devil's haircut in my mind*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

A haircut... could make use of that, too.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 27, 2006)

The barber is become extinct! Long live the hairstylist!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Beauty school drop out....go back to high school!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

High school... is that a school on a hill?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

What are you, high?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

Rocky mountain high!


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, life on the farm is kinda laid back....


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Omg, I want to see Son in Law...havent seen that for years!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

It was on Saturday night. I love me some Pauly Shore! :wubu: yummy!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

I missed it. WEW! another close one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Just like Ghana, uh?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Like Mike......


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

Like I would know


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Alanis Morrisette--- You Ought to Know


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Its all Shaving Cream down on the Farm.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

New York is were I would rather stay, I get allergic smelling hay.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 27, 2006)

"Take a roll in the hay and sleep with a farmer!"

quote from a t-shirt worn by one of my classmates in 8th grade. They made him change into his gym shirt.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

As Terri Garr in "Young Frankenstein"


Roll, roll, roll in ze hay!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Howard the HayHog...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Howard the Duck!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

The Mighty Ducks...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, what a Mighty Time!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

The incredible Hulk...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

The Incredible Mr. Limpett!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

The impressive Mr. Bonk


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

I wish I was bonkin' someone right now!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's horny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

The devil seems to be horny, too... ;D


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2006)

*Georgia On My Mind*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Interesting what you got on your mind...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

A mind is a terrible thing


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2006)

What a waist!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 28, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> What a waist!




Kirsty Alley, "I'm faaaaaaaaaaat, waaaaaaahhhhhh!!"View attachment flush.gif


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 28, 2006)

She looks so much better as a fatty!


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't we all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Good question, Esme, good question.


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

I do all right sometimes.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm doing much better now


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

There are a lot of people doing something...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2006)

Something's gotta give.


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Gimme some sugar... (the Brucites will get this! )


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

gives Joy a hug {{{{{{Joy}}}}}}


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in a hugging mood... I'll hug the next voluptious girl i see...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

Score (magazine)


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

Partial score.....home team 5


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

You're trying to score me off, right?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 29, 2006)

I wanna score!!!! 19 Days!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

Ooh I need your love babe,
Guess you know it's true.
Hope you need my love babe,
Just like I need you.
Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
Ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think Paul McCartney needs or wants Heather Mills McCartney's love any more. Sigh.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I don't think Paul McCartney needs or wants Heather Mills McCartney's love any more. Sigh.



Send me a postcard, drop me a line,
Stating point of view
Indicate precisely what you mean to say
Yours sincerely, wasting away
Give me your answer, fill in a form
Mine for evermore
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four.

You know, Paul McCartney just turned 64.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

sixty-four years is
33,661,440 minutes
and one minute is a
long time..........


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

Time keeps flowing like a river..........

Maybe that's why folks keep saying I'm all wet <shrug>


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

"Take Me to the River" is a good song.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Down by the riverside...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

Sitting on the dock of the bay


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Jesus Just Left Chicago...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

...and He's headed for New Orleans!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

...muddy water turned to wine!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Movin' out to California...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

If you're goin' to San Francisco...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

...be sure to wear some flowers in your hair!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got paid today...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

Another day older and deeper in debt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm only deeper in doubt...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm usually deeper in shit!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd contemplate my navel, but it's too deep of a subject.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

How about contemplating navel oranges? They're not deep at all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Depends on how many you got of them...


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

SOFT (deep navels are harboured by beautiful soft bellies!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

That makes sense to me!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That makes sense to me!


The 5 senses: taste, touch, hearing, sight, smell


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 30, 2006)

The Sixth Sense - great movie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

There's one more sense:

The sense of humour...

(very important one)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 30, 2006)

Then there is common sense! (Of course, I hear that is becoming extinct!)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, you're all spewing nothing but nonsense!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2006)

I ain't cleaning up no spew!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Luckily, it doesn't leave marks on the floor, Zandoz.
Uhm, sweetnekked, did you assume seriousness around here?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2006)

It aint just the floor that worries me...LOL

<puts on HAZMAT suit just in case>


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

I think in this case of spew your suit will be useless...
Unless it saves you from suffering brain damage caused by nonsense...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2006)

That would be a different kind of protection entirely


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Completely different...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2006)

And now.. a man with three buttocks.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 1, 2006)

Monty Python (ish!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

The Life Of Brian


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

He's building a chicken coop today.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

Before or after the chicken crosses the road?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Uhm... perhaps... while?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

Must be a slow chicken or a fast builder


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Even a chicken would be faster than the builders working on my street. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

As far as I know, streetbuilders (or how ever you call them) never work fast...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 2, 2006)

Slow down and smell the roses.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

"How much for the smelly sweatsocks sandwich?"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2006)

"I am the Earl of Sandwich!!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, if you are the Earl, I am Waitro...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a man by means by no means...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Er, what do you mean?


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

The meaning is clear


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 3, 2006)

Clear as mud


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems like I'm as clever as before...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

nothing more dangerous in the reality-based community


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

living dangerously....


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

_Johnny Dangerously_


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 4, 2006)

Johnny Appleseed


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 4, 2006)

Apples falling from trees.


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Apple pie with vanilla ice cream:eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 4, 2006)

American Pie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 4, 2006)

"The Apple Never Falls Far From The Tree!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

The Socialist Giving Tree


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

Trees falling on my head.

(Don't believe me? Look here!)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 5, 2006)

Does it make a sound?


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

What is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

What about: "clap, clap, clap"?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you need a hand?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

A helping one?
...Wait, this is not the question thread...


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

sew, a needle pulling thread...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

"Sew what?" said the needle in the nudist colony.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 5, 2006)

Needles and Pins! La,la,la, la.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

PCU. The guy on the couch!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 6, 2006)

The couch of confusion


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Wasn't that the "Land Of Confusion"?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

Phil Collins


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike Rutherford


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Rutherford B. Hayes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Johnny B. Goode


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Johnny Rutherford


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

No, it's Rutherford, New Jersey.

(there's an East Rutherford too.)


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike Rutherford used to be in Genesis with Peter Gabriel. WOOO!:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

Exodus!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2006)

Leviticus!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 9, 2006)

The People's Court


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2006)

Judge Wopner!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Night Court


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Courtney Love
...? Don't ask...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

poor Kurt Cobain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Gosh... I took a break to get my head clear and now I'm back just to find out I don't understand anything... *scratches head*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 10, 2006)

"I am amazed and know NOT what to say!" 
Midsummer Night's Dream/Shakespeare

LOL, Kara


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

Shakespeare in the park (probably will only be understood by New Yawkers)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Shakespeare in the park (probably will only be understood by New Yawkers)



God I miss Berkeley. mmm. The trees, the culture, the panhandlers, the stoners and shakespeare in the park!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 10, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> God I miss Berkeley. mmm. The trees, the culture, the panhandlers, the stoners and shakespeare in the park!!!!


Hey, we have all that in Seattle and New Yawkers too!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hey, we have all that in Seattle and New Yawkers too!



If I wasnt in love and moving to England, I would be moving to Seattle.  But alas....a boy has entered the picture, lol.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 10, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> But alas....a boy has entered the picture, lol.



"I'm as corny as Kansas in August
I'm as normal as blueberry pie
No more a smart
Little girl with no heart
I have found me a wonderful guy!"

--from _South Pacific_


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 10, 2006)

Bali Hiiiiii......!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

Wolverines!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Arrrooo!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaoooooooogggggggaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

*Jumps for cover*
Somebody stepped on your toes?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

Just sound'n off the old fog horn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

*pulls some broken gearwheels out of his ears*
Would've been nice if you'd warned me...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2006)

Broken glass? Checking out the view from inside the fish bowl?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 12, 2006)

glub glub


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

I hate that dawn commercial where at the end the fish asks if she looks fat. The advertising media's influence on kids makes me ill.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 12, 2006)

"Money, money, money,money......
a Mark, a Yen, a Buck or a Pound!"
MONEY MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND!
<Cabaret>


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> "Money, money, money,money......
> a Mark, a Yen, a Buck or a Pound!"
> MONEY MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND!
> <Cabaret>



I'm broke and still getting dizzy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Nervous breakdown?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 12, 2006)

19th Nervous Breakdown!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle... oops, wrong thread... *shy grin*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 12, 2006)

99 Luftballoons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Nena? Wunder geschehn...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 12, 2006)

Simone?!!?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Nina Simone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

(Nena Kerner)

The Cold War


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Would you please shut the door of the freezer? It's getting freaking cold in here.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

Shiver me timbers!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 13, 2006)

JOHNNY DEPP AS CAPTAIN JACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

I prefer Captain Morgan!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2006)

Captain Crunch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Captain Lunch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

Captain Underpants


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

Under the influence....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Insurance?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

Issuance!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Tissue race?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

Kleenex Face!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Time to face the truth...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

You can't handle the truth!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, I can...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 14, 2006)

Kick the can.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Poor can... always gets kicked around...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

I am going to kick that can with all of my might!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

As I said before... Poor can... always gets kicked around...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 14, 2006)

Soccer Ball?????????????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

Soccer Mom


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 14, 2006)

driving a minivan


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 14, 2006)

Despise minivans!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

despise mean people


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Mean Woman Blues


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 14, 2006)

Call me Deacon Blues


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Blue suede shoes?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't step on them!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 14, 2006)

Boot-scootin' boogie! (something I plan to do in about 2 weeks  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Good fun ?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 14, 2006)

Big fun! !!!!!!


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Big Time! I'm on my way, I'm making it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't get it...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you sure you want it?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

i hope there's vanilla ice cream at home.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Nope. Got no Vanilla Ice...


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Too cold... too cold


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

...she run me out in the cold rain and snow.


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

The woods are lovely, dark, and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 14, 2006)

Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow. 


Robert Frost (1874 - 1963), Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 15, 2006)

Into the woods, Into the woods!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2006)

There's something up, isn't it?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 15, 2006)

Is the sky falling?


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

*Sky Blue....*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 15, 2006)

Light scattering makes the sky look blue


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 15, 2006)

So what does heavy scattering do?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 15, 2006)

He ain't heavy, He's my brother!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

I dig your groovy brother.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

"You got to dig into the groove,..."


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 16, 2006)

Groovin' on a sunny afternoon...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2006)

Another Pleasant Valley Sunday


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 16, 2006)

Sure beats a _Manic Monday_.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2006)

But nowhere close to Ruby Tuesday's


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 16, 2006)

When I was a kid, we had a cow named Wednesday. (She was born on a Wed.) We wanted to name her first calf Friday, but Dad put his foot down on that one.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 16, 2006)

How come no one ever says anything about Thursday?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

Thursday's child is fair of face


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

(Monday's child is fair of face)

Thursday's child has far to go


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (Monday's child is fair of face)
> 
> Thursday's child has far to go



And this little pig went wee wee wee, all the way home.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Rome, sweet Rome.

(Picture on the wall of an ancient roman consul)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweet Home Alabama!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweet home Chicago...Blues Brothers rendition


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2006)

Place of the Skunk? ( I think that's what the word "Chicago" is supposed to mean.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Pepe LePew


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Speedy Gonzales...

BTW, do you know his third grade cousin, Speedy Postales?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 17, 2006)

Go, Speed Racer!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2006)

Go West, young man, Go West.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

Memorable Quotes from 
Go West (1940) 

S. Quentin Quale: I'd have thrashed him to within an inch of his life, but I didn't have a tape measure. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Red Baxter: I don't like your faces. 
S. Quentin Quale: I suppose you think we like 'em. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
S. Quentin Quale: Lulubelle, it's you! I didn't recognize you standing up. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[as Quale destroys Rusty's first hat] 
Joseph Panello: Hey whataya do with that hat; that hat cost a lotta money. 
S. Quentin Quale: How much did it cost him? 
Joseph Panello: I dunno; he stole it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Indicating a gag around the train engineer's mouth] 
S. Quentin Quale: Didya know this is the best gag in the picture? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Chico suggests telephoning for help] 
S. Quentin Quale: Telephone? This is 1870. Don Ameche hasn't invented the telephone yet! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
S. Quentin Quale: There's something corrupt going on around my pants but I just can't seem to locate it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

S. Quentin Quale: I give you my solemn word as an embezzler I'll be back in ten minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
S. Quentin Quale: There's only one law in the west: the law of blood and bullets. It's either shoot or be shot. What are we gonna do? 
Joseph Panello: Sue 'em!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Go west? I'm not quite sure if I'm able to swim that far...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

swim at your own risk


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 18, 2006)

A Monk Swimmin' by Malachy McCourt


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 18, 2006)

Tibetian Monks


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 18, 2006)

The mad monk: Rasputin


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 18, 2006)

Chip 'N' Dale!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Dale Harper (whoever that may be...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

Hil and dale


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 19, 2006)

I was strolling on the Moon one day... In the very merry month of September!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

The man in the moon...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 19, 2006)

Andy Kaufman?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

Here I come to save the day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweet Polly Purebred


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Cornbred ?


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

MUFFINS!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

Muffin tops!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

cupcakes and enough words to make the text long enough


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

Athletic supporter!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 19, 2006)

forms of protection


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 19, 2006)

Social Security?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2006)

Social insecurity


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

social butterfly


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 19, 2006)

Butterflys are Free!

Goldie Hawn early flick:bow:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 19, 2006)

Roses Are Free!

Ween song.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

My Love Don't Cost a Thing (JLo)


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Her love ain't *that* free...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

Born free!


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Geez Betty... I went from "My Love Don't Cost a Thing" to this....


Booorrnnn freee! As free as the wind blows. As free as the grass grows... 


Wasn't there a show on TV with this??? In the 70s? Anyone know??



Lions. I think there were lions.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, one lion in particular, named Ilsa (I think). And it's supposed to be based on a true story.

I mostly remember the song from one of my mom's old records. I want to say it was a Perry Como album, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2006)

Lions, Tigers, and Bears!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh MY!:shocked: 


I'm Melting.................................


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Like ice in the sunshine?
Welcome to the club! It's 9 AM around here, but it's just hot enough to start sweating because of thinking (even cool thoughts won't help)...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 20, 2006)

Sunshine on my shoulder............makes me happy! (But not at near 100 degrees, thank you very much!)
Phewwwwwwww, Kara:shocked:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

"Hands and shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes."

(Isn't this from a commercial or something?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Sunshine on my shoulder............makes me happy! (But not at near 100 degrees, thank you very much!)
> Phewwwwwwww, Kara:shocked:


I feel with you, Kara... We're having temperatures around 100 degrees over here, too. The last days were with low humidity, but it's rising... Thunderstorms on the prowl...:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "Hands and shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes."
> 
> (Isn't this from a commercial or something?)


I don't know, but it sounds like some exercise advice... Even the thought makes me sweat...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know, but it sounds like some exercise advice... Even the thought makes me sweat...



Sweatin' to the Oldies :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweatin' the night away...


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Richard Simmons' stripey shorts and a friggin' BEADED tank top *shudder*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

You're able to shudder at these temperatures?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 20, 2006)

Here comes the sun - doo n doo doo,
Here comes the sun and I say,
It's all right...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

*looks out of the window*
Well, over here, the sun is gone right now...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 20, 2006)

Would that be the bathroom window?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Nope. The kitchen/computer-/bedroom window. Was a nice sundown...


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Let the sun shine... let the sun shine in.. the suuunnnn shine iiinnnnnn!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2006)

Give me shade, shade, and more shade.


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, you did say you were Slim Shady... or at least you were wearing his pants.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Shady... maybe. But slim? No way!


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Snap into a Slim Jim


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Huh? So many slimmies around here...


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm hungry for a Slim Jim from Big Boy. MMMMMMMMmmmm!:eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 21, 2006)

Hungry, hungry Hippos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

Got chocolate?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Got White Chocolate?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 21, 2006)

White Chocolate Boys Can't Jump! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd say, all chocolate boys can't jump, for they'd break into pieces...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2006)

Melts in your mouth, not in your hand?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry, at the moment I only got everything that melts in your hand, not in your mouth...
(Those M&M guys fled tree days ago... cowards!)


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2006)

<passes Timberwolf a bottle of hand cleaner>


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2006)

Lever 2000 cleans all your 2000 parts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

But I'm made of 4000 parts... *pout*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't trip on that lower lip!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't go under the apple tree with anyone else by me!!!!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Don't go under the apple tree with anyone else by me!!!!!!!!!:smitten:



'Til I come.. marching.. home.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh, when the Saints come marching in...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 22, 2006)

Santa Maria.........


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Tina! Good Morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Good morning? It's 1:40 PM... over here...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 22, 2006)

Good Morning, starshine.........
the earth says hello.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

*waves back*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2006)

Wave like a beauty pageant contestant


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

*waves back*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

*waves forward*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

*waves back*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 22, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Good Morning, starshine.........
> the earth says hello.........



Scooby Dooby Dah Wah,

Ooby Dooby Dah Wah,

La, La, La, La Loooo....


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Scooby Dooby Dah Wah,
> 
> Ooby Dooby Dah Wah,
> 
> La, La, La, La Loooo....




There's never a universal translator around when you need one.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2006)

I usually can't find the universal remote, either, after my husband has watched TV.


----------



## Tina (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi honey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi. Saw flying sheep today. 
In my dreams.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hi. Saw flying sheep today.
> In my dreams.



...and Pigs are on the Wing!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 23, 2006)

They bought Economy Class! (Plane with landing gear extra.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

You need some strong and fast leg muscles if you want to fly in this class...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 23, 2006)

Strong as Popeye!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

Eat spinach!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Won't some brownies do as well?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Are they "green" brownies?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, Soylent Green brownies, maybe. :shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought they were people!?!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2006)

Its P-E-O-P-L-E!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful People?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

*shrugs* Don't know...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Good shrug! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

Better a shrug than a schrub.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Uhm, what's a schrub? My dictionary only shrugs if I ask.
...
Or did you mean a shrub?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 24, 2006)

Who's hiding in the shrubbery?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

perhaps a flasher or a gunkie.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that's better than a crasher or a junkie!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

*shrugs* (once more)


----------



## Esme (Jul 24, 2006)

I prefer hugs to shrugs.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

I prefer shrubs to shrugs. (Schrubs are bushier shrubs. Uh huh.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

I see... I think...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 25, 2006)

I think therefore I am.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

I think, therefore, I am frustrated.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't get no satisfaction?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Satisfaction is guaranteed or your money back?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't buy me love...sigh.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

But the best things in life are free.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

If it's "free" you get what you pay for


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Not the 5 finger discount? :shocked: 

For shame!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Such a shame...


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2006)

Shameless!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Shame on you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello Arnold Diaz!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Anything in common with Cameron?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Arnold Diaz is a consumer advocate who has a local, NYC, show called "Shame on You."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Aha! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

Take on Me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

...take me on...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

*humming some tune from the 80's*

:doh: 

Take on me.... take me on ....I belong .... (then comes the high vocal that slightly reminds me of a yodel.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, I'll try...

Take on me... take me on... I'll be gone... in no time...

*croak* *cough, cough*

Uhm, seen the video to that song? IMO a great piece of art...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

*LOL*

Good try! :doh: :shocked: 

Nice artistic video I thought also!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

:bow: Thanx. Not my first try, anyway...

You often catch me singing at the top of my lungs while driving in my car.
With open windows at this warm weather I sometimes earn oddly or surprised looks from other traffic members passing by...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 27, 2006)

Pass it On..........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

When you're gone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

pass it up..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Sail along...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

Passing through...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 27, 2006)

Two ships that pass in the night...


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2006)

Barry was on Ellen today!


----------



## socaldave (Jul 27, 2006)

Barry Manalow (mann! she beat me to it! aw shucks!)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 27, 2006)

No great loss!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 27, 2006)

Win some, lose some.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by...


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Aye Calypso! I sing to your spirit...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Let's do the spirit walk!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

Walk like an Egyptian


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

Walk the Line


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Ooookayyy, Offfficcer, yyouu wwwon... *hic*
C c could sssomebboddyy *hic* bbee ssoo kkind tto *hic* drrrive mme hhhome? *hic*?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

What ever happened to Foster Brooks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

They renamed him... I think...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

Names changed to protect the innocent


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 28, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> What ever happened to Foster Brooks?



He moved to Australia and became Foster Lager!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

He moonlights as part of the country group Brooks and Dunn too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

As opposed to Penn and Teller.


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd prefer Big & Rich.

Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy! Woo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Must be a new kind of rodeo...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 29, 2006)

Sweethearts of The Rodeo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you one of them?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

I think there's too much of me to be *one* of anything.


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

don't limit yourself!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

I can't drive 55!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Bend over, I'll drive!! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

He! Watchout, we're flying!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 30, 2006)

My beautiful, my beautiful BALLOOOOOOOON!

Up, Up and AWAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Superman? No, can't be, he's male.
Wow! That must be SuperBBW!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

Look out! She can leap over tall buildings in a single bound! She's faster than a speeding bullet and more powerful than a locomotive!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep! And bullets just bounce back if you try to shoot her! So be careful, all you villains out there!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 31, 2006)

I SHOT the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputy!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Was it Roscoe P. Coltrain??


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Boss Hogg can't get those Duke Boys all by his lonesome.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it's no good idea to mess with the General...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

Or Enos!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Uhm... who???


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

Enos! He was Roscoe P. Coltrain's partner!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Aha!... Er... Uhm... Who?
Sorry, but I'm not so well versed in american history, present or future...


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

He, too, was just a good ole boy... never meanin' no harm....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm Just A Redneck woman,
ain't no high class broad!:shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

May I have your autograph, Gretchen? Yee- ha!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeeeeee-haaaaaawww!

He, that car can fly!?!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Baby, you can drive my car.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Where do you want to go? Or, better, drive?


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm on a road to nowhere.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Arrested for driving while blind?


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

She blinded me with science


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

Listen, to the sounds of SCIENCE!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd rather be a hammer than a nail...


----------



## Esme (Aug 1, 2006)

I gotta get out of bed
Get a hammer and a nail
Learn how to use my hands
Not just my head
I think myself in a jail
Now I know a refuge never grows
From a chin in a hand
And a thoughtful pose
Gotta tend the earth
If you want a rose


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2006)

I think the song lyrics thread was two doors to the left...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 1, 2006)

Left, Left, left, right, left.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2006)

Straight ahead?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't we stop to directions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 1, 2006)

Why won't men stop and ask for directions?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 1, 2006)

Why do those who can't, insist that they know how to read a map?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

When they can't even *fold* the map.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2006)

Was that a question? Oooooopsy, wrong thread... *shy grin*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

The only stupid question is the unasked one.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 2, 2006)

ONLY you...............can make my heart......something, I forget.:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Beat? Like in "Beatles"?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 2, 2006)

She LOVEs me ,
Yeah
Yeah
Yeah

Kara <sigh> who is still in LOVE with George Harrison.:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: .........Crackerjack Castle!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

I think he's on board of the yellow submarine, now...


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

Dive!!!!!! Dive!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

Sniffs indignantly. How dare you call my nightclub a dive! It may be cheap and disreputable, but it's no dive. Thank you very much!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

hands a tissue and apologizes because he didn't know the nightclub let snuggletigers in to eat cookies and drink rootbeer floats.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

A nightclub called "The Yellow Submarine"?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2006)

Where they play a Green Tamborine?


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

*Kirk voice*

Mr. Tambouriiiinee mannnn


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2006)

"She played
Tambourine

With a Silver jingle
And she must have known
the words to at least
a million tunes.

But the one most requested
By the man she knew as 'Cowboy,'
was the Late-night Benediction
at the Y'all Come Back Saloon."


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

Can ya keep it down with the tamborines?!?!?! Sheeesh...some of us like to sleep in in the morning.


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

I swear I read that as "morning sheep" BAAAA!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2006)

Sheep in the morning after a long night...


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

I take it sheep there tend to be very afraid.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 3, 2006)

Baa, baa, black sheep


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

"Pappy" Boyington (how's that for obscurity?)


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

Curtis Emerson LeMay


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Bombs away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2006)

Ka - Boom?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

Sha Boom Sha Boom by the Crewcuts


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 3, 2006)

Sisboombaa - The sound of an exploding sheep 

Poor poor sheepies... on the plus side I do like lamb... and mint jelly... and feta cheese... spinach wraps...

Now I'm hungry


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 3, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Sisboombaa - The sound of an exploding sheep
> 
> Poor poor sheepies... on the plus side I do like lamb... and mint jelly... and feta cheese... spinach wraps...
> 
> Now I'm hungry



Hungry, hungry hippos.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 3, 2006)

I want a hippopotamus for Christmas.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth, my two front teeth...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 4, 2006)

Grandma got run over by a reindeer...............:shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 4, 2006)

Hark the Herald Angels Sing


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 4, 2006)

Why only the ones named Herald?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 4, 2006)

I think they let someone named Gloria sing too, and I remember hearing something about The King, so I guess Elvis was in on it as well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

He made the jailhouse rock, did he?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 4, 2006)

Don't rock the boat, don't rock the boat over...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Rock around the clock...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 4, 2006)

This clock is exactly 1 hour slow. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Watchout, you'll be late!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

Aha! This one is full of wheels!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 4, 2006)

They are coming to take me away, AHAAAAAAAAAAA, AHOOOOOOO,
TEEEHEEEEEEEEEEEE>


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 5, 2006)

Run away! Run away! (Envision Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail)


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2006)

What?! Behind the rabbit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

Nope. Right in front.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 5, 2006)

Hide in plain sight


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 5, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I think they let someone named Gloria sing too, and I remember hearing something about The King, so I guess Elvis was in on it as well.


Yes! and the inex shellfish too!! The sang the banana boat song!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

They sang the banana toad song????


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

Is that like a camel toad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

No. More like a thundertoad.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

And the thunder rolls...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

*buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrp!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 5, 2006)

"Now what do you say?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2006)

Um... Ah! That was scrumptous!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

Must have been a chocolate-covered!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

A chocolate-covered what? Hot dog? *looks around to see if Shaggy Rogers is around*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 6, 2006)

Chocolate is here, Chocolate is now,
Beans from Brazil, Milk from the cow,
Chocolate is Love:wubu: 
MMMMMMMMMMM

Chocolate is good, Chocolate is grand,
Melts in your mouth, melts in your hand,
Chocolate is LOVE::wubu: 
MMMMMMMMMMM

Please don't mention the chemical connection,
Chocolate makes to my head,
It's Swiss Miss I'm drinkin'
Eating Hersey Bars and thinkin'
If I can't be in love I'll have a truffles instead!

Chocolate! N - e -s -t- l-e-s-
Nestles makes the very best.......
CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smitten: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Addicted to chocolate...

Chocoholics of the world, unite!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Addicted to chocolate...
> 
> Chocoholics of the world, unite!



Bad Spellers of the World UNTIE!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Bad Spellers of the World UNTIE!!!


What about the Victims of Typo?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 6, 2006)

Thunder--there's a lot of it going on right now, and I just lost my power for a minute. And I just lit a chocolate-scented candle in case it happens again. 

Two themes in one. Damn, I'm good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Hazel-Nut Coffee scented Yankee Candle


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll raise you two American Candle Company vanilla candles.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 6, 2006)

I like coffee,
I like tea,
I like the java jive and it likes me!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

I like making sweet tea for myself and others.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2006)

Dried leaves, boiled?


----------



## socaldave (Aug 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Dried leaves, boiled?


My word: Tobaco


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

Chewing Tobacco


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 7, 2006)

Chewing GUM!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 7, 2006)

Gum your food.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 7, 2006)

Pet food ......


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

Food that's a pet.


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

Pets or meat? 

Curse you Michael Moore!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> Pets or meat?
> 
> Curse you Michael Moore!



You can't beat our meat!

...but you can pet it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 7, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN, I am AMAZed and have nothing to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

Then my work here is done.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

You can't leave us speechless!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 7, 2006)

Silence sometimes speaks volumes


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds of Silence...........


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Sounds of Silence...........



In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

You'll never walk alone...


----------



## SummerG (Aug 8, 2006)

knick knack paddy whack give a dog a bone this old man came rolling home


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

Papa was a rolling stone


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 8, 2006)

Whereever he laid his hat was his home............


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

Hat are cool. People should start wearing hats again.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 8, 2006)

The we'll all be Mad Hatter's!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2006)

Clean cup! Clean cup! Move down! Move down!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 8, 2006)

Off with her HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't we have just a little trial? For me?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 8, 2006)

Only You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

..can make the darkness bright...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 9, 2006)

..can prevent forest fires!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 9, 2006)

Give a hoot, don't pollute.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2006)

Rock and Roll Bands


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Rubber bands


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 9, 2006)

I seen a peanut stand
I seen a rubber band
I saw a needle wink its eye
But I be done seen about everything
When I see a elephant fly


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2006)

Walt Disney's Dumbo


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 9, 2006)

Operation Petticoat!



Plot Summary for 
Operation Petticoat (1959) 
A submarine newly commissioned is damaged in the opening days of WW II. A captain, looking for a command insists he can get it to a dockyard and captain it. Going slowly to this site, they find a stranded group of Army nurses and must take them aboard. How bad can it get? Trying to get a primer coat on the sub, they have to mix white and red in order to have enough. When forced to flee the dock during an air attack, they find themselves with the world's only Pink submarine, still with 5 women in the tight quarters of a submarine.

Summary written by John Vogel {[email protected]


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Petticoat Junction!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Green Acres


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 9, 2006)

Eddie Arnold


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Eddie Arnold



Eddie Vedder


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2006)

Pearl Jam vocalist/lead singer

*I listened to a Pearl Jam song on my way home from work earlier.*

It was on a variety cd that I made.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes.. well.. um... Don't call me daughter.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 9, 2006)

NOT without my daughter.............


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

You like me! You really like me!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

Well Duh! What's not to like?


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 9, 2006)

Krasnoyarsk!!!!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Irkutsk?

It's not too short now! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Mumbo jumbo (because I just don't get the last two responses.)


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Dazed and Confused club. Meetings are perpetual, and the dues are waved for those with a sense of humor.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 9, 2006)

...or no sense at all!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Nonsense is my life... uhm, is it really?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 10, 2006)

NUNSENSE..................one of my favorite plays!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

Nuns on the Run!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 10, 2006)

Here we come, on the run, with a burger on a bun....and a cold dill pickle on the side.
Our burgers can't be beat, cause we grind our own meat...grind grind grind!

(a commercial ditty from my wife's childhood that still fascinates her to this day...obscurity is my life!)


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll grind his bones to make my bread. 

(what a gruesome thought!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, hurts while thinking about...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

Brain Hurts...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Brain Hurts...



Drain yurts


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Drain yurts



Doad Ramage


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

Drain Bammage


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, my name's Dane Brammage. Now, some people want to tell you that you can't have a nice home on the Mongolian steppes, but I want to tell you that you can again. Here at Brammage's yurt yard you can choose from literally couples of different styles of yurts. From the economic short yurt to the lavish not so short yurt, you'll find what you need to make your life complete. So come on down to Brammage's yurt yard and bring the whole horde. We'll treat you right!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 10, 2006)

Yurts and tents at Pennsic
http://www.pennsicwar.org
And I'll be on my way there shortly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd much rather prefer a Yurt.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

<looks up at hole in roof> Do yurts come with umbrellas?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 11, 2006)

On a hot summer day, I prefer a frozen go-yurt!:eat2:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, but only the cocktail kind.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

<looks at hole...sees threatening clouds...looks at cocktail umbrella> :shocked:


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

Wylie Coyote tried to hide under those and it never worked.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

__________________
|..........................|
|..........................|
|..........*Yipe!*.........|
|..........................|
|________________|
||
||
||
||
||​


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

The kick is up.......it's gooooooooooood!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Hook 'em horns!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2006)

Who's horny?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

Gig 'em.

You can't spell "stupid" without "TU".

Friends don't let friends go to TU.

Honk if I'm an Aggie.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Gig 'em.
> 
> You can't spell "stupid" without "TU".
> 
> ...



Ahh, A&M... A nice school, but there's a whole different breed of crazy out there in places.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Ahh, A&M... A nice school, but there's a whole different breed of crazy out there in places.


Wish I could disagree, but yeah, you're 100% right. They've even got a name for people who don't give a shit about the school spirit crap. And I didn't know that for the longest time 'cause I don't give a shit about the school spirit crap.

That brings me joy.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Wish I could disagree, but yeah, you're 100% right. They've even got a name for people who don't give a shit about the school spirit crap. And I didn't know that for the longest time 'cause I don't give a shit about the school spirit crap.
> 
> That brings me joy.



I really didn't mean any disrespect to A&M as an institution of higher learning. They do some impressive work out there. It's just, a lot of people I went to high school with joined the Corps out there and... yeah... it's bordering on cult-like behavior.

And yeah, couldn't imagine you being anything but a 2 percenter out there.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 11, 2006)

Smells like school spirit!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2006)

See you at the pep assembly.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 11, 2006)

Assembly of God


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 12, 2006)

Some assembly required.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 12, 2006)

General Assembly.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 12, 2006)

General chaos


----------



## Esme (Aug 12, 2006)

Chaos theory


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

String Theory


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 12, 2006)

string cheese


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 13, 2006)

pintos and cheese:eat1:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> pintos and cheese:eat1:



Cheese and beer


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 13, 2006)

Beer Battered Fish!

Hey, I am hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

I was, now I'm not. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Had the fish?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 13, 2006)

Friday Fish Fry (very popular in Wisconsin)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't Fry the Fish.............swim with it????


I don't know........I am in a weirdo mood this afternoon!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Uhm, what's up with the fish?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

Going with the flow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Glowing with the flow?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

Those would be the luminescent fish.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Easy to see, but not so easy to catch, right?


----------



## Esme (Aug 13, 2006)

Catch of the day


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

Catch me if you can


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Catch my can...


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

Caned fish salmon


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Caned fish salmon



Caned Fish?

Were they bad in Thailand?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Caned fish salmon



What crime did the fish commit that it deserved a caning?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

Rats, missed it by that much.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

Do you think they go in those little cans willingly?


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2006)

Willy nilly


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 14, 2006)

Free Willy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Free Willy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh jeez, my childish sense of humor and I aren't touching that one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

This one ......


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT one!:shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay, I'll say it.

Won't you play with "My Free Willy?"


----------



## Aliena (Aug 14, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Okay, I'll say it.
> 
> Won't you play with "My Free Willy?"



My dingaling, my dingaling...won't you play with my dingaling??


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 14, 2006)

Ding Dong the WITCH is DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 14, 2006)

Which Old Witch?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 14, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Which Old Witch?



WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2006)

Which witch is wich?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

I want a sandwhich


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you an Earl?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Are you an Earl?



Duke duke duke duke of earl...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2006)

It's a duke, dude!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

So long as it's not a Dell.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

The farmer in the dell


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2006)

A farmer in the deli?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 15, 2006)

Pastrami on Rye!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

Rye yi yi!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 15, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Rye yi yi!




With cheese, please!! :eat2:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

Well then it's a good thing that I'm the *MASTER OF CHEDDAR!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I think, I'm gettin' cheesy...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

it ain't easy being cheesy


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Especially when you're running out ouf cheese...


----------



## Esme (Aug 15, 2006)

The cheese stands alone


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Ho the dairy Oh...............


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

The cheese runs alone??? Quite ripe, uh?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 15, 2006)

Ripe Tomatoes, MMMmmmmm.......!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 15, 2006)

Rotten tomatos. INCOMING!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

*ducks*

Watchout! Old eggs on the fly!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 15, 2006)

The Mighty Ducks!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 15, 2006)

"Did you really 'Quack' at the principal?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

To hear a Duck Quack, Press #9.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Wasn't that F9 on the keyboard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 15, 2006)

You sank my battleship!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry! ............


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You sank my battleship!


*throws a lifebelt*
*thinks*
*jumps into water to rescue her*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

You're my HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 16, 2006)

If he's your hero, can I be your submarine? :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

We all Live in a Yellow Submarine!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Watchout! Blue meanies!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 16, 2006)

They Came From The Blue Moon!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

Moonwalking blue meanies!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 16, 2006)

Ways and Means Committee. A Blue one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

A blue note...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

A brown note?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't like brown... except it's something like soil...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

Dirty minds


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 16, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Dirty minds



And they're done dirt cheap! lol


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

High VOLTAGE!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

LOOK OUT!:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't see anything.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

Faith is things not seen!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

Evidence of absence isn't absence of evidence.

Wait...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Evidence of absence isn't absence of evidence.
> 
> Wait...




Okay, NOW you've done it.........my BRAIN hurts!


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

If I only had a brain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 16, 2006)

Have mine! (It's hardly used.)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

Yours. mine and ours!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

signed yours truly...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

Peter Duck


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

Peter Piper had a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

Pied Piper Ice Cream Trucks!! 

View attachment pied piper.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohhh, summer... I miss it... *sigh*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 17, 2006)

BUT......
Ohhhhhhhh, those summer nights!:smitten:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

"Oh what a night, late September back in '63..."


----------



## Aliena (Aug 17, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> "Oh what a night, late September back in '63..."



I can't tell ya what it meant to me!!:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh What A Night!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder straining my head around and taking my body under..


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

OooooOOoooppsss!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 17, 2006)

"Oops, I did it again!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Won't be the last time, eh?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 17, 2006)

Last Dance.........last chance........ for looooooove!:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Put on your red shoes and dance the blues...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

The Red Shoe Diaries.... :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2006)

The man with one red shoe


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Blue suede shoes...


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*Blue Mooooon....

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Blue Moon? Is it drunken or is it sad?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe it got kicked when the cow jumped over it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 18, 2006)

Momma, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys........


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, cowgirls can't be cowboys, right?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, cowgirls can't be cowboys, right?



That depends on how much money you have and if you're willing to travel to Sweden.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> That depends on how much money you have and if you're willing to travel to Sweden.



Looking very puzzled...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

A warm welcome to our new member in the Club of the Puzzled Minds!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

"He puzzled and puzzled 'til his puzzler was sore,
then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before.
Maybe Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store.
Maybe Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more!":bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> "He puzzled and puzzled 'til his puzzler was sore,
> then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before.
> Maybe Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store.
> Maybe Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more!":bow:



Parking lot traffic jams of crazed shoppers, maxed credit cards, knowing you're gonna be a heel no mater what gift you give, family feuds around the holiday table....and all those people actually WANTING...dare I say it...forgive me, please...snow <cringe>


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes Ebeneezer, there really is no Santa Clause!

Bah, Humbug to you!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 19, 2006)

Here comes Santa Claus......
Here comes Santa Claus.....


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

Pass the ammo!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 19, 2006)

Pass the mashed potatoes!
Tee-hee, Kara


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

Food Fight!!!!!!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 19, 2006)

Cock fight!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 19, 2006)

Cock-a-doodle-doo.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

Yabba Dabba Doo!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

Nothing to crow about.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Eat Crow.....


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Yogi and Boo Boo


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 20, 2006)

PICNIC Baskets!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

The Pickwick Papers!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

paper supplies for school...


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*Toilet Paper!!

 *


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 20, 2006)

mango said:


> *Toilet Paper!!
> 
> *



Monkeys flinging poo!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

Flying Monkeys!! 

View attachment flyingmonkeys.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, hey, we're the Monkees!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

Peter Tork's new band - "Shoe Suede Blues!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

The railroad blues...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Blues Clues....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 20, 2006)

Love is blue......................


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

I Love Blue Cheese!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

The power of c-h-e-e-s-e !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Is that something new? I'd Thought you'd be running on chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

No, you are right, I do run on chocolate, but it's not an exclusive diet!

A friend and I have a running joke about the power of cheese. It's one of those inside jokes that is totally not that funny, but cracks us up. We can go on for about fifteen minutes about the power of cheese in different intonations and with different facial expressions. You have to be there. It's just the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 20, 2006)

Wisconsin cheese curds


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Curds and Whey!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 21, 2006)

Wheeeeeey down upon the Swanneeeeeee River..... 
(teehee):doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Twice upon a time.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 21, 2006)

Once Upon A Mattress!!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Headline: Sheep Does Time For Ripping Tag Off Sealy Mattress!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

What a wooly bully!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

A used brillo pad!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

baaaa baaaaa scrubbedy dubbedy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Where's my rubber ducky?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

_Convoy_'s Rubber Duck!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Daffy, Donald, and Howard the Duck...


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Daffy, Donald, and Howard the Duck...




What are the mad, the bad, and the ugly???:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Survey Says.........


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Bllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!View attachment pfffffffft.gif


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

You have only one strike against you. Shall I repeat the question?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiike one!!! View attachment susel.gif


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

batter up.. 



cute smilies!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

MMmmmmmmmmm...baattter!!View attachment highonmeds.gif
View attachment hungry.gif




***thanks, they're courtesy of Miss Tina***


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

White cake with cream cheese icing. :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

yummy desserts! :eat2:

p.s. I found more smileys at http://www.websmileys.com

and Tina gave me lots of web smileys also in the past!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 21, 2006)

As my grandmother used to always say........
Eat Dessert FIRST!:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Eating desert? Ain't that a bit sandy?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 21, 2006)

The ocean is no place for a squirrel.


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*There's no place like home.* _*clicks heels*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

There are lots of places...
But I'm not sure if "home" one of them...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

Home plate, home fries, home game, Homer Simpson, homing pigeon...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Chocolate covered super heroes...


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 21, 2006)

chocolate covered grasshoppers


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 21, 2006)

Grasshopper Cocktails!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 21, 2006)

Jiminey Crickett!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 22, 2006)

Hummmm. Ma. May. Me. Mo. Moo.

(Sings) When you wish upon a star....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Chocolate covered super heroes...



A dream come true!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A dream come true!!!!! :wubu:


I'd foreseen that...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2006)

You'd foreskinned that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahem! (clearing throat sound)

*making a stem face*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 22, 2006)

You've got a FUNNY FACE!!!!!!!!!!
LOL!:shocked:


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 22, 2006)

"Funny Face, I love you,
Funny Face, I need you...."


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2006)

Funny Face Fruit Drinks!!

Anybody remember?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Uhh... Can't remember anything... :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 22, 2006)

Memories of bliss....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 22, 2006)

MEMOOOOOOOORRRRRRIIIEESSSSS!
from Cats


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> MEMOOOOOOOORRRRRRIIIEESSSSS!
> from Cats




Is it live, or is it Memorex?


----------



## chocolatetiger (Aug 22, 2006)

chicken of the sea


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry Charlie


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 23, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


MMMMMMMMM........Chocolate...........:eat2: 

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm what was the question?:smitten:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

I go cuckoo for...chocolate!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2006)

One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest - Good movie, my high school actually put it on as a play a while ago too.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 23, 2006)

Jack Nicholson at his very BEST!:wubu:


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 23, 2006)

_*As Good as it Gets*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

get your guts...


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2006)

*drop your guts...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

out of guts...


----------



## Aliena (Aug 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> out of guts...




What???? No more fishsticks????


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

no sausage either


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2006)

Sausage and Nuts!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 23, 2006)

Dressing and turkey at Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2006)

What do you dress him/her as?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Is he a cross dresser?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

Who would dress a cross?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 23, 2006)

Cross your heart Bras by Playtex!:shocked:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, as I'm a guy... of course the first thing that popped into my head was:

*Boobies!*

Ahem...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't get it. You think of foolish peoples?   :kiss2: 


Noun: booby boobee
An ignorant or foolish person
- dumbbell, dummy, dope, boob, pinhead, poon [Austral], divvy [Brit], div [Brit]

Small tropical gannet having a bright bill or bright feet or both
Derived forms: *boobies*

Type of: gannet, simple, simpleton

Part of: genus Sula, Sula

Encyclopedia: Booby


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

*sings with Mark Knopfler voice:*

Twisted by the pool...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2006)

Let's just twist a doobie!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Twist-a-boobie?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Ouch, ouch, and OUCH!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 23, 2006)

THREE Boobies???????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, if we change it into booby...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2006)

Change the World


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes.....


----------



## SummerG (Aug 24, 2006)

Chain of fools


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 24, 2006)

Food chain


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

chain wallets as weapons in schools!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2006)

metal detectors in the hallways!


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2006)

Kids in the Hall.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 24, 2006)

Hotdog in a hallway


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2006)

Homecoming week decorations.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Surprise party!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, 16th birthday...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 24, 2006)

Awww BlackJack, is it your Sweet Sixteen?

Happy Birthday, snookems!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2006)

No, not at all, but "surprise party" made me think back to it. If I was really only 16, I'm not sure I'd be allowed on here. LoL

And um..... Snookems.... snookem wookems..... Wookie?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 24, 2006)

Harrison Ford as Hans Solo....mmmmmmmmmmm:smitten:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

Hans Brinker or The Silver Skates


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Skate around the clock...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 24, 2006)

Skateboard around the Paradise block!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 24, 2006)

Paradise LOST:shocked:


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2006)

_*Land of the Lost*_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

! Land ho !!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahoy, ye maties!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2006)

Chips Ahoy!! MMMMmmmmmmm.........!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 25, 2006)

Poker chips.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2006)

Poker? Are hardly know 'er!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Poker strip...


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*77 Sunset Strip*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Lt. Gilmore? What leads you into this mediocre establishment?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 25, 2006)

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 25, 2006)

Girls on the Side


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2006)

"I'll have a hamburger and a side of girls, please!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds good. The same for me, please!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 25, 2006)

But it's all about the taste!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

"I have the simplest tastes. I am always satisfied with the best." (Wilde)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

The best of the west...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 25, 2006)

The wild, wild, West!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2006)

Westward, ho!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2006)

Ho Ho Ho !


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2006)

Who's got their Christmas shopping done already?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

It's "not" beginning to look a lot like Cristmas...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2006)

Not? I've seen the first xmas-related ads some days ago...
The first one I saw made me laugh out very loud... still snickering in my mind if I think of it...


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2006)

You brought Snickers? Are there enough for all of us?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure! How do you think they get Snicker Mini's?

Personally, I think they should be renamed as Snicker-Tots!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 26, 2006)

Who HAS chocolate.........do YOU have chocolate?????

GONNA SHARE??????????????????????????????????
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????????????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

I just bought a half gallon of mint chocolate chip ice cream and a package of Keebler chips deluxe. Do they count??:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2006)

How do you count the ice cream? In spoons?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 26, 2006)

Count Chocula!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Jedi or Sith?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

You tell me! 

View attachment anakin.jpg


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*Wooden Actor!!

 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 27, 2006)

Kaw-Liga was a wooden Indian
Standin' by the door....


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 27, 2006)

Old Cigar Shop


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*The Smell of Cedar*


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2006)

hope chest


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

lovely lacy sexy lingerie


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

<-- *whistle*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

While you work!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Er... wolf's whistle while you work? There must be a lot of pretty girls around...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty girls are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 27, 2006)

For well qualified buyers


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

For well qualified burgers?

Ooops, I shouldn' go here afer fallin out of bed...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

...and quantified, too!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, convinced.


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*OK Corral

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

OK Computer (Radiohead album)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

OK! Magazine


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*OK... that's enough...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Awww... Too bad!


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*So sad!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Really sade...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2006)

Smooth Operator!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 28, 2006)

Operator...........can you help me place this call......?
Jim Croce:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2006)

There's no one I really wanted to talk to...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Silence is golden...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

MMMMmmmmMMMmm...


MMMMMMMM! MmmmmMMmMMmMmMmmmMMM!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

I've paid the ransome. I can now cut off the duct tape.

Mmm. Mmm. Good!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

*pant*
Whoa... Thanx!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

Giddy-Yup!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Whoa Horsey!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

Please Whoa!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Yosemite Sam saying Whoa to the horsey! *chuckes*


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm Yosemite Sam! The roughest toughest hombre this side of Rio Grand-ee, and I ain't no namby pamby.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Looney Tunes villains....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 29, 2006)

City of Villains


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Fwanken Tweety? 

View attachment looney.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Chuck Jones cartoons...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

R U talking 'bout me?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Can you do cartoon voices?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

*with Thomas T. Wolf's voice*: Sticks and stones, names don't break my bones...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2006)

Bones? Bones!?!
Dammit Bones, where are you?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 29, 2006)

Dem bones, Dem bones, dem DRY bones!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

...and dancing bones that chattered on the boat on the water...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 29, 2006)

Dancing in the dark....................:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

*bonk* *slatch* *crack*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 29, 2006)

Would someone please TURN on the light before Timberwolf goes insane?????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw the liiight, I saw the liiight, no more fussin' no more fight...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

The World Boxing Council lightweight world champion will probably not include anyone from this board.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Would someone please TURN on the light before Timberwolf goes insane?????


*rubbing his battered head* Thanx, TK! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The World Boxing Council lightweight world champion will probably not include anyone from this board.


Yeah, but maybe some sumo wrestlers...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *rubbing his battered head* Thanx, TK! :bow:



Go to the head of the class, Sir Timberwolf!

and you are most welcome!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Isn't that where some brainiacs sit? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

10,000 brainiac maniacs!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Ever had brainac nuts?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Planters Hot Peanuts....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ever had brainac nuts?



I've never dated a brainiac.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Not too hot, please...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I've never dated a brainiac.


Too bad...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Uhm...

Hit the road, Jack...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 30, 2006)

Jumping Jack Flash.........it's a gas........:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Ka - Boom?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't light THAT match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Ooops! *sticks match quickly into the mouth*

Wow! Now I'm enlightened...

*glows in the dark*


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2006)

*Just let your Soul Glo!

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey SISTAS,
SOUL SISTAS,
Hey SISTAHS........
SOUL SISTAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

I know she's always there and I know she always cares. Cause she's my sister. I love my sister.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

sister goddesses of perpetual indulgences


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 30, 2006)

I am not exactly certain what they are.........but they sound like GREAT goddesses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I call my close friends..........Sister Spirit Queens!:wubu: 

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

All this hugging... This is a call for Huggy Bear!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2006)

*wikka wikka*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 30, 2006)

Beaker :shocked: 
and the swedish chef!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2006)

Steering Wheel soup again?!?!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I am not exactly certain what they are.........but they sound like GREAT goddesses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I call my close friends..........Sister Spirit Queens!:wubu:
> ...




Awwww!  

French-style sorrel soup - looks like liquified Shrek


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

French Inspector Jacques Clouseau practices saying:

"I would like to by a hamburger."

over...and...over....and..over again.... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

French!! French onion soup, French fries, French toast!

PEPE LE PEW quote:

"Zee cabbage does not run away from zee corn-beef."


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

If only these french fries were really of french origin...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

Who likes french fries with attitude anyway?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 31, 2006)

So we'll call them "freedom fries."


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2006)

*Roses of the Prophet Muhammad (Danish Pastries)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

prophecy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

I predict that the previous mention of Danish pastries will cause a run on Danish pastries by readers of this thread. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

You're speaking of yourself, right?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 31, 2006)

Speaking "of" yourself is more sane than speaking "to" youself!!

Personally, I prefer speaking to myself. A little insanity goes a long way!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

Pastaries, Danish, Italian, French, you make um I'll eatum


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

I make 'em I eatum too! But...I was brought up right; I'll share!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I make 'em I eatum too! But...I was brought up right; I'll share!



 :eat1: Come'er, I'm gonna eat yeeeou!


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm hungry. Someone bring me over some food.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 31, 2006)

Come on a over myyyyy house!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> :eat1: Come'er, I'm gonna eat yeeeou!



I'm afraid! I'm very very VERY afraid!! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

*grabs a shopping cart, puts bbwsweetheart into it and flies with her*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

A flying shopping cart? Sweet! Did ya get that from the Progressive guy's black box?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *grabs a shopping cart, puts bbwsweetheart into it and flies with her*



Phew! THANKS! :bow: That was close! I was almost stew!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dinty Moore


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 1, 2006)

More is better


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> A flying shopping cart? Sweet! Did ya get that from the Progressive guy's black box?


Nah, it's just plain and not-so-simple magic...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 1, 2006)

SIMPLY RED...............LOVE that man's soulful voice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

red roses - someone should send me a dozen (need an icon of a smiley face coquettishly batting eyelashes here)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> red roses - someone should send me a dozen (need an icon of a smiley face coquettishly batting eyelashes here)


Like this?








I got only one...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be the one!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it ... for me???!! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, who asked for roses?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 1, 2006)

Can someone send me a rose too?


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 1, 2006)

"I want some red roses
for a blue lady....

Mr. florist, take my order, please...."


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 1, 2006)

"old brown rosie, the rose of alabamie. my sweet tobacco rosie is the rose of alabamie..."


----------



## Aliena (Sep 1, 2006)

Cracklin' Rose!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

A rosy nose!?!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

Nobody *knows* the troubles I've seen...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Daphne Zuniga singing on the movie: "Space Balls"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

I didn't know she sings the bass...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

bass fishermen advertising assorted lures...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

No ads, please!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

...and...two plus two equals...FOUR


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

It was a four by four Harrison Ford.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

A possibly aforementioned, metaphorically speaking four-legged fortune-telling frog for you....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 2, 2006)

A Deck of Cartouche cards.................the Way of the Cartouche!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Tomorrow will be coming a bit early...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 2, 2006)

"Tomorrow is another day."--Scarlett O'Hara


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Gone With The Wind And The Willows --- (Before and After)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Go wherever the wind takes you


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

ready...


set...


go!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

And they're off...Swamptoad gets off to a fast start, but Bbwsweetheart is coming on strong. She'll try to take the lead from the inside track.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

She cut me off from the inside corner. I'm eating her dust! :doh: 

*coughs*


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*Another one bites the dust!

*clap**


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

VoVo dust? ;D


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm feeling the need. The need for a cookie that rhymes with need.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Cookie seed?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Cookie seed?




Mookie needs cookie...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Where's Fuzzy? All this talk about cookies should have turned his ears red. Here Fuzzy! COOOOOKKIE!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 3, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where's Fuzzy? All this talk about cookies should have turned his ears red. Here Fuzzy! COOOOOKKIE!




I'm cooookie for coooookie crunch!!:eat2:


----------



## Esme (Sep 3, 2006)

C is for cookie, that's good enough for me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where's Fuzzy? All this talk about cookies should have turned his ears red. Here Fuzzy! COOOOOKKIE!


I fear it made his head spin around and around...


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 3, 2006)

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep. :shocked:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 3, 2006)

Just like in the movie The Exorcist!!!!!!!!

Poor Wolfie and his poor spinning head...............he HAS had a rough week on here! LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

For a change, it isn't my head spinning this time... Poor Fuzzy, our cookie monster, is the unlucky one...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> For a change, it isn't my head spinning this time... Poor Fuzzy, our cookie monster, is the unlucky one...



I can't be lucky all the time. Okay, Maybe just this weekend.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

Try an iced vovo biscuit. We seem to have an over abundance of them.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Try an iced vovo biscuit. We seem to have an over abundance of them.



Volvo makes biscuits?!?! Those crazy Sweds.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah. The fastest biscuit in the world. 1000 hp engine, Vmax: near speed of sound...


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 4, 2006)

And with Volvo's rep for safety,I bet it's a ricochet biscuit. 

"A ricochet biscuit is the kind of a biscuit thats supposed to bounce back off the wall into your mouth." The Blues Brothers, Rubber Biscuit


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 4, 2006)

BING BING BING ......Ricochet Rabbit 

View attachment ricochet1.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 4, 2006)

Who shot Roger Rabbit??????


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 4, 2006)

Rabbit dumplings.....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 4, 2006)

The Apple Dumpling Gang 

View attachment 94m.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 4, 2006)

Chinese dumplings..........:eat1:


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

Dim Sum...DIM SUM...DIM SUM!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

Friday said:


> Dim Sum...DIM SUM...DIM SUM!



DaPlane, DaPlane!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Fantasy Island....


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Fantasy Island....




"The Loooooove Boat, soon we'll be making a lot of love..."


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Loooooove songs......


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Loooooove songs......




"Some people wanna fill the world with silly love songs. I look around me and I seeeeee, it isn't so; oh no...."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

You'd think that people would have had enough of stupid love songs.
I look around me and I wish that it were so
I'd love to clear the whole sorry world of stupid love songs
Because they're crap
I think you know, 'cause there they go again

They're no good x4
I hate the way they use cliché - hackneyed, it's so hackneyed
Ah, it's such a bore and it's all boring me
It's so hackneyed

Because they're crap
It's true you know, and there they go again
They're no good x2

I wonder if I am missin'
Any depth of meaning at all
I only know that when I listen
They're all so stupid, they're oh so stupid, so very stupid oh, no

How can I tell you how bad these songs are?
How can I tell you how bad these songs are?

How can I tell you how bad these songs are?
(They're no good)


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

"You're no good, you're no good; baby you're no gooooood..."


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

If I wasnt so bad I wouldnt be so Good


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Mr. Goodbar.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Richard Gere!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

First Knight..... (movie)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2006)

of the Round Table


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

Knights of the Round Table


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail

MY FAVORITE SCENE (I can't stop laughing when I watch this.)

French solider: I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. 

Sir Galahad: Is there someone else up there we can talk to? 
French Soldier: No, now go away or I shall taunt you a second time. 


French soldier: You don't frighten us, English pig dogs. Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, so-called "Arthur King," you and all your silly English K-nig-hts.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 5, 2006)

We are the knights that say........"NEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

It's only a flesh wound!


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank heaven for the sins of the flesh!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 5, 2006)

Flesh colored tights.............


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

Tight? Tight is good...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 5, 2006)

Righty tighty,
leftie loosie.


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm, tight and loose. Now there's a combination.


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2006)

*Footloose!!

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Fancy free


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Duty free...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lazy bum !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Whooo? Meee? *innocent look*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

That innocent look belies a devious mind!


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 5, 2006)

A clean desk is the sign of a dirty mind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Does that mean that a dirty desk is sign of a clean mind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> That innocent look belies a devious mind!


Well, my thoughts quite often take a devious route...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Does that mean that a dirty desk is sign of a clean mind?



Fallacy! I have a disorganized desk, for example. 

TW, your thoughts are lovely, dark, and devious. Don't ever change!


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 5, 2006)

"Don't go changin'
To try to please me...." --Billy Joel


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Footloose. Kick off the Sunday shoes!


mango said:


> *Footloose!!
> 
> *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

A dirty desk is a sign of normality.



Timberwolf said:


> Does that mean that a dirty desk is sign of a clean mind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> A dirty desk is a sign of normality.


Colour me surprised... 



:bow: Thanx, bbwsweetheart... :kiss2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 5, 2006)

The Color Purple


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 6, 2006)

Purple Martin


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2006)

Your true colors shining through...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

Ooooops...


----------



## FranklyanFA (Sep 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ooooops...



Footloose and fancy free


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nancy Fancy Pants


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 6, 2006)

Nekkid and pants free


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 6, 2006)

Born Free...........as free as the wind blows.................


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyway The Wind Blows


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 6, 2006)

AIDS I miss Freddy


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

You mean that musician from Sansibar, right?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 7, 2006)

Left, ALWAYS left


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Leftovers?


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

Leftovers make the best lunches for taking to work.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 7, 2006)

I dont wanna go to work today.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ho, Hi Ho......it's off to work we go!


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2006)

*Stupid workaholic dwarves!!

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 7, 2006)

mango said:


> *Stupid workaholic dwarves!!
> 
> *



LOLOL! Quick call the " Stupid Police!"


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

To the lead dwarf..."Here's your sign"


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 7, 2006)

My sign...... Virgo


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

My sign is one of those new-fangled electronic ones....it alternates between "Dip In Road" and "Dead End"


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 7, 2006)

SIGNS, SIGNS, EVERYWHERE are signs............

do this, don't do that,
CAN'T you READ the sign???????


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Is that sign talking to me???


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

"One minute I think I know what I mean
The next I hear voices inside disagree
Why are they laughing at me?" Alan Parsons Project, The Three of Me


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

Tears of a clown


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

running makeup


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

running scared


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Where are you all running to?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 7, 2006)

Running on empty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like this was the last drop of the chocolate shake...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

:shocked: NOOOO!!!! :shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 7, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :shocked: NOOOO!!!! :shocked:


Mr Bill, Mr. Bill!!! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Mr. Bill at the Gates? :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

The Pearly Gates


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

Is your name in the Book of Life?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2006)

The Game of Life


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 7, 2006)

Parker Brothers


----------



## Checksum Panic (Sep 7, 2006)

Parking lot make out session


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 7, 2006)

Make out point.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Sep 7, 2006)

You have won, awarded 6000 experience points! 10 000 gold!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 7, 2006)

Going to the bonus level!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 7, 2006)

Going, going, GONE!


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

Get your buns back here!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Some rolls, anyone?


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 8, 2006)

"Rollin' (Rollin')
Rollin', (Rollin')
Rollin' on a river...."


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2006)

"Old man river, he just keep rolling along!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Rollin' home...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2006)

"Six days on the road....."


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 8, 2006)

Three Days of the Condor.......

Mmmmmmmmm......Robert Redford......in the 1970s.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

Robert Redford anytime. He is so handsome even old.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Brown Eyed Handsome Man...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 8, 2006)

Indeed............the eyes are the window to the soul........

Hey, Timberwolf, are yours blue or brown???? <wink>


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Uhm, well, it changes from time to time... Right now, I'd say it's a blueish grey-green...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

You won't see me cry behid these hazel eyes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Behind? Sonds like a pair of really big eyes...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got a pair of something BIG for you. :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Uhm... Er...
 Could it possibly make sense if I take off my glasses?
Or would it be making more sense if I'd just start blushing?
Sorry, I had to ask... was a really strange day today...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

Whats the matter ? mouth full ?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 8, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhhh............FOOT in mouth??????:shocked: 

<always playing it safe> Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Nah. It's more kind of an eye full... or two... 

Uhm, Kara, ever seen a boy playing it safe?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL! Nah............boys will always be boys! (Thank goodness for that!)


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 9, 2006)

Boy scouts - always prepared.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 9, 2006)

He may be decent, but boy scout he is not.


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*Scouts Honour!!*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2006)

Honor system


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 9, 2006)

Honest, your Honor, I didn't mean to shoot that gun and kill em!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 9, 2006)

Shoots you dead then he eats your head. RAAAAPTUUUREEEE .


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Watchout, boy, she'll chew you up...
She's a maneater!


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

*Watching and waiting
She's sitting with you but her eyes are on the door...

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

She's got Bette Davis eyes


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

:shocked:    

Which of the above images would describe best the expression on her face?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 10, 2006)

Your smile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

_*My*_ smile????


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 10, 2006)

Smile! You're on _Candid Camera_!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

America's Funniest Home Videos


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Paris Hilton's romp

tied w/

Pam Anderson and Tommy Lee's infamous honeymoon video


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Star Wars Kid!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 10, 2006)

"The Force is strong in that one."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

The Force destroyed The Kid's mind, me thinks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Youse thinks, so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Youse thinks, so?


 

Are you trying to say hard to pronounce sentences?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 10, 2006)

Where's the dialect coach when you need one??????:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Where's the dialect coach when you need one??????:doh:



Exterminate! Exterminate!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Exterminate! Exterminate!



Okay, now I have to get offline and wipe up the spewed coffee off the keyboard and myself!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Okay, now I have to get offline and wipe up the spewed coffee off the keyboard and myself!



Uh.. Ooops.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2006)

Starbucks....yum :eat2: 

Rachael


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Uh.. Ooops.


In such moments I discover the advantages of silent laughter... It allows you to laugh out loud at night time - without wakeing up the entire neighbourship...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 10, 2006)

Silence is golden.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 10, 2006)

Silence of the Lambs.............

Anthony Hopkins...............

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

cannibals boiling tourists, dressed in natty safari clothes, and potatoes in a big iron pot over a roaring fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, if I should be eaten by cannibals, I'd prefer to be eaten by a (or some) BBW-cannibal(s)...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

If you area delectable morsel, you might find a or some bbw to accommodate you. Hey! If you smear yourself with chocolate...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 11, 2006)

milk chocolate Dove bars


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd prefer dark chocolate...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd prefer dark chocolate...



Toblerone!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Has an interesting form, but not dark enough...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

private label ... KARSTADT?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Will it survive?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Who do you think you are, Gloria Gaynor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Who? ...Me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, you. You're fired!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Fired? Me? Impossible!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Why? You quit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Nah. I wasn't even hired...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

I will hire you to be my slave. (pg-rated)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Er... May I sink about it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

No! You may THINK about it though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

OK. I'll think about singing, then. Left?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Left at the light, down five blocks, little red brick house on the corner, go right, go right, go left, up the hill to the.. wait, that's not my house.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 11, 2006)

No Child Left Behind


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 11, 2006)

My inner child is screaming for ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I scream, you scream,
everybody wants ice cream...


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2006)

*Cherry Garcia

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Deadheads....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Skully....


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

skeletons in the closet


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey! These are my jeans! Buy yourself one, so you can get used to the prices!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 12, 2006)

Consider yourself, MY GUEST,
Consider yourself, ONE OF THE FAMILY!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 12, 2006)

They're creepy and they're kooky
Mysterious and spooky
They're all together ooky...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 12, 2006)

...The Addams Family!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

*Ka-Booomm!* heh heh heh...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

Fireworks!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 12, 2006)

BORN in the USA...............


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

BORN in East LA.....


----------



## UberAris (Sep 13, 2006)

Born to be wild!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 13, 2006)

On the day I was born, the nurses all gathered round. And they gazed in wide wonder at the boy they had found. The head nurse spoke up. She said leave that one alone. I can tell by the way, he was bad to the bone. Da-da-da-da-da. BBBBBad. Da-da-da-da-da Bad to the Bone.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't gimme no lines and keep your hands to yourself!


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*"So what's your sign baby??" *grope*

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

baby, baby
I've taken with the notion....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll have a notion about the potion...


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*Love Potion Number 9

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

Number 8 was recalled by the FDA


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

Number 5 is still alive...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 13, 2006)

Staying ALIVE............staying ALIVE....


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

It's ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 13, 2006)

Sakes Alive!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

For Pete's sake!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Zounds! Sacrebleu!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Ja, isses denn?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, we have no bananas.........we have no bananas today!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, mister Dalliman, dalli me banana...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 14, 2006)

Big Grande Banana Nut Muffins......mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

Banana bread


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 14, 2006)

Bread of Life


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 14, 2006)

Bread N Butter


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 14, 2006)

Butter me up


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Buttercup?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 14, 2006)

Lift up your chin and let me see it you like butter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't believe its not butter!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Ripley's Believe it or Not


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 14, 2006)

Life of the party!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Life of the party!



thanyouvermuch (channeling The King)


----------



## mango (Sep 15, 2006)

*Elvis has left the building!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

He did?  Where did he go? :shocked:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a seven year old nephew named Elvis and his sister is named Priscilla! I have a VERY twisted sister! LOL!:doh:


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 15, 2006)

Were not gonna take it!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

Take this job and shove it.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Where the sun don't shine


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 15, 2006)

Shine on...............shine on Harvest Moon,
up in the sky


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Mooooooooon? Arooooooo!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 15, 2006)

Someone throw Wolfie a doggie bone, kay?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 15, 2006)

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Did mickey mouse retire or get fired?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2006)

Let's fire one up!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Vroooooom Vroooooom !!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 15, 2006)

Zoooom, Zooooooom!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Zoooom, Zooooooom!



Send it to Zoom! Boston, Mass.. Oh-Two-One-Three Four!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 15, 2006)

About righ...I mean, left! Hup two three four.


----------



## KaliCurves (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the Marine Corp. (sorry hubby use to sing it all the time when he was in)


bbwsweetheart said:


> About righ...I mean, left! Hup two three four.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Who is this corpse?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 16, 2006)

WHERE did you hide the BODY????????????????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Uhm... In these clothes...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 16, 2006)

BUT I thought you were a clothes HORSE!:doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 16, 2006)

No horse would be caught dead wearing this.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

I got a horse right here
His name is Paul Revere


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Pauly Shore....


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 16, 2006)

Son in Law


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Lucy Lawless...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 16, 2006)

uhhhhhhhhhh..........

no answer for that one! Except that I had a stage manager (female and straight) who had a HUGE girl crush on Lucy Lawless and had a gigantic poster of her in the backstage office.

Kinda surreal for a theatre person! LOL!
Kara


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 16, 2006)

Xena, Warrior Princess.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 16, 2006)

Princess Bride


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

Bride of Frankenstein!


----------



## KaliCurves (Sep 16, 2006)

Halloween!!:shocked: 



sweetnnekked said:


> Bride of Frankenstein!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Jack O'Lantern...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 16, 2006)

PUMPKIN PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

where did the pollen go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

It went home.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 17, 2006)

Home is where the heart is.


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 17, 2006)

Be it ever so humble
There's no place like home.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 17, 2006)

Jack be nimble, Jack be quick.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Hit the road, Jack...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Heeeeeere's Johnny! (Jack Nicholson)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

*looking scared*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2006)

Lookin' for my baby!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

My baby just cares for me...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 17, 2006)

Daddy's precious little girl.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

...precious little diamond...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 17, 2006)

The winner and still champion: Diamond Dallas Paige!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 17, 2006)

Lou Diamond Phillips..........

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

para bailar la bamba se necesita un poco de gracias...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm-a gonna tell you how it's gonna be...

---------------------------------------

...a wiggle in the walk, a giggle in the talk...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 17, 2006)

T
The Big Bopper, "Oh baby that's what I like!".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

The Big Dipper (of ice cream)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 17, 2006)

I scream, you scream, WE ALL SCREAM FOR ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Chunky Monkey

:eat2: *


----------



## UberAris (Sep 18, 2006)

That funky monkey


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Grroooooveyy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

flower power hippies free love


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Hair!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Lair?


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Liar!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Who? Me? :shocked:


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*What Me Worry?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

You? Why not?


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 18, 2006)

"Timberwolf stole the cookie from the cookie jar."
--"Who, Me?"
--"yes, you."
--"Couldn't be."
--"Then who?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "Timberwolf stole the cookie from the cookie jar."
> --"Who, Me?"
> --"yes, you."
> --"Couldn't be."
> --"Then who?"


You, maybe?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Cookie eating fools !!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Cooooookie!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 18, 2006)

Let them eat cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Off with her head!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

Head Cheese


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Head lice! :shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

Flied Lice and and an Egg Loll!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

No tickey, no washee


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

No F***y, No S***y!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

What's this, rocket mail?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Snail mail.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Remember when your dad would but beer out so the snails and slugs would die. I dont know how that worked. Like did they get drunk and then climb up a stalk and fall off to it's death?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Mail me a snail, so I can ask her.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Mail me a snail, so I can ask her.



Das hast du aber schlau angestellt.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Well,... *grin*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Well(s) Fargo


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 18, 2006)

Fargo, the movie. "Ya dare hay."


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 18, 2006)

Fargo, North Dakota


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm gonna dig some wells in Fargo...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 18, 2006)

Alls well that ends well!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

Now that's a deep subject


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*'A man looks into the abyss, there is nothing staring back at him.
At that moment, he discovers his character. That keeps him out of the abyss.'
- 'Lou', "Wall Street" (1987)

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

What would have been if something had been staring back?


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 19, 2006)

"Mirror, mirror on the wall..."


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

"All in all, you're just another brick in the wall..."


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

And the wall came tumbl'n down.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2006)

I been 'a' rollin' and 'a' tumblin'...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Help! I need someone!
Help! Is there anybody?
Heeeelp!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2006)

Please, Please help me, help me, help meee, ooooo!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Commander Cool and Mellow Mutt are ready for rescue!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 19, 2006)

They call me mellow yellow.................:smitten:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

Kids bouncing off the walls


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

The hole in the wall gang


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

The Black Hole Gang...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

The Apple Dumpling gang


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 19, 2006)

"Mr. Donovan, I gotta go."


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

If I raise my hand, can I go?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 19, 2006)

Raise your hand, raise your hand, if you're sure!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 19, 2006)

There are only two sure things, death and taxes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Death, Taxes, and lint in your navel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not sure about that...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Raise your hand... Raise your haaaaand if you're Sure!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW! I had a d&#233;j&#224;-vu!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

As opposed to a Vuja De... the feeling you get when you've never been here before.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

... Je ne sais pas...


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*It has that certain ... I don't know what.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Err... French fry?


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*Freedom Fries

 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 20, 2006)

"Let freedom ring.....
Let the white dove sing
Let the whole world know that today
Is the day of reckoning."--Martina McBride, _Independence Day_


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 20, 2006)

I would've sworn I turned that alarm off


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Interesting alarm sound...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you hear bells ringing?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2006)

When the bell tolls, whom shall it toll for?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2006)

For Tollhouse Cookies!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 20, 2006)

Nothing sexier than sexy bbws baking cookies.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2006)

Except maybe sexy bbws eating said cookies!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Except maybe sexy bbws eating said cookies!



Or better yet.. bbw shaped sugar cookies with cream cheese icing..


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 20, 2006)

":eat2: I'll take a blueberry bagel with extra cream cheese, please!":eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

An Einstein's Everything Bagel with a Jalopeno Schmear.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 21, 2006)

An brownie from Au Bon Pain (When they have them).


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmmm, there is no better brownie than one of Emory's (CBBWL) homemade brownies.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2006)

Except maybe for my double fudge pot brownies!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

Mrs. Field's makes killer brownies. Yum. (Drooling just thinking about them.)


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

brownies with huge chocolate chunks in them.....


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

chocolate chip cookies!!! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

C is for Cookie! That's good enough for me! Oh... C is for Cookie...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 21, 2006)

I LOVE the Cookie Monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 22, 2006)

A Toll House Cookie is better than "NOOKIE!":shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Okie dokie...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 22, 2006)

Okie from Muskogee


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 22, 2006)

A place where even squares can have a good time!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2006)

A place where square pegs fit in round holes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

This circle is so square...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2006)

If it doesn't fit, force it.
If it breaks, damn thing wasn't going to work anyway.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 22, 2006)

If the shoe fits, wear it. ... Unless it's a really ugly shoe.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2006)

kathynoon said:


> If the shoe fits, wear it. ... Unless it's a really ugly shoe.



When I was an avid AD&D player, I had a dungeon master that was so predictable, that when he was mastering, you "Never Ever Pulled a Lever!"


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*"50 ways to love your lever"

*


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 23, 2006)

Slip out the back, Jack.
Make a new plan, Stan...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Jack be nimble...
Jack be slow as Christmas....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2006)

Silver bells, Silver bells,
It's Christmas time and it's shitty!


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*Shitty Shitty Bang Bang*


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 23, 2006)

Bang! Bang!! He shot me down.
Bang! Bang!! I hit the ground...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 23, 2006)

The big bang theory.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2006)

A bigger bang?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 23, 2006)

bang shang a-lang


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2006)

She bangs, oh-ohoh-oh, she bangs!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 23, 2006)

Who lit her fuse?


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*Should I cut the blue wire or the red wire??

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 23, 2006)

We are are waiting on pins and needles here..............

was it the red one or the blue one????


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Take the yellow/green one. Or the grey.

To be honest, each of them will lead you to heaven or hell...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 24, 2006)

"Swallow the red one if you want to see how deep this rabbit hole goes..."


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2006)

*Hey Rocky! Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat!

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 24, 2006)

Seen Boris and Natasha lately???????????????


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 24, 2006)

Where's Dudley Dooright when you need him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

He did wrong, so he changed his name.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought names were changed to protect the innocent


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Sometimes even the guilty are protected...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm guilty as sin!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

OK... You may change your name... What about nekkedsweet?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 24, 2006)

Or SweetlyNaked!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet-n-Salty!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 24, 2006)

Softly and tenderly Jesus is calling.......................

(I don't know..............my brain is doing some weird things tonite!)


----------



## Fairia (Sep 24, 2006)

Around the middle, soft and tender.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Smooth operator...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 25, 2006)

Smooth Operator. Nice sexy song by Sade.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 25, 2006)

Bumpy Road


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 25, 2006)

Operator, could you help me make this call?????

Late great Jim Croce!:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2006)

Thankyou for your time,
Oh you been so much more than kind,
and you can keep the dime...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

I can keep the dime?

There's something smelling fishy around here...


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 25, 2006)

sure if someone has the time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

I hate not knowing what's going on....


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to my world


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

*looks around*

Looks quite familiar to me...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 25, 2006)

"This looks familiar,
Vaguely familiar--

Almost unreal yet
It's too soon to feel yet...

I'm going to go back their someday." --The Muppet Movie


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 25, 2006)

Miss Piggy. What a woman.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

"Ohhhhhhhh Kermie!" -- said Miss Piggy.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 25, 2006)

It's not easy being green.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmmmph. Someone is impersonating moi?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Calm down... Some chocolate?


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Death By Chocolate*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 26, 2006)

Death by Chocolate, Chocolate Fudge, White Chocolate, YUM! YUM! YUM!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Are you impersonating Mr. Rogers?


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 26, 2006)

"Won't you be my neighbor?"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

Hidy Ho Neighborinos....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

El nino has gone...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

gone with the wind..... :doh:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 26, 2006)

gone like a soldier in the Civil War.........Bang Bang!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Don't soldiers always go like that?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 26, 2006)

I hear that old soldiers never die!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, that might be right...

(Actually, I have no proof that it's not...)


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*You may be right...
I may be crazy...

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

shine on you crazy diamond....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Help! I'm going nuts!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2006)

you say that like it's a bad thing....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, I am nuts...
Going nuts when you are nuts isn't that great, if you know what I mean...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 26, 2006)

Do you know what I mean, jellybean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Uhm... No.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 26, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhhhh..........

I'm not crazy...I'm just a little unwell, 
I know, right now you can't tell!:shocked: 

Rob Thomas Rocks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2006)

Rock of Ages!


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 27, 2006)

Holding Excalibur in _Merlin_.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't you think that would hurt him?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 27, 2006)

"Now, this may hurt a little." says the doctor:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh!", said the patient...


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2006)

"I'm outta here", said the patient in the waiting room


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

"Ah'll be bahk," said Ahnold.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> "I'm outta here", said the patient in the waiting room



"What was that noise?", asked the patient entering the practice, confusedly watching the other patient leave.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "Ah'll be bahk," said Ahnold.


Terminating, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

It it bleeds, I can kill it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

That's no blood... It's oil...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

if it bleeds it leads, if it thinks it sinks


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

There is something fishy around here...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

There's always something fishy about the French. (Noel Coward)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Fishy french fries?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

EEEWWWWWwwwww!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Chocolate covered french fries?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Now you're talking. Make mine a king-size order, please. Hold the pickle, hold the relish, lalala.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, king-size is out. Would you like a queen-size instead? It goes with a chocolate milk shake...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll take an empress-size! Make that chocolate milkshake empress-size too, please. 

Note to self - need to buy alkaseltzer. Lots of it.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll have a hot fudge malt please.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'll take an empress-size! Make that chocolate milkshake empress-size too, please.
> 
> Note to self - need to buy alkaseltzer. Lots of it.




Empress-size... That will take some time... Do you want to take your meal here or should we deliver it to your home? You could get a big pack of alkaseltzer for free, if you want to...



Zandoz said:


> I'll have a hot fudge malt please.


I'm sorry, sir, but the hot fudge malt is out... May I offer you something else, instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you guarantee that the milkshake will be cold and creamy? If so, you can deliver it. What about Zandoz's malt? Is your spaceship up to the task of international interstate delivery service? (Do you expect a big tip?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, the truck must be arriving soon...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Arriving soon, to a theater near you, in his first starring role as Dirk Diggler's younger brother, L'il Diggler, in...Diggler Dingle Diddles...Everyone.

(Sorry TW. I am in a silly mood.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Digging diggers dig diggers digging...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Fischers Fritze fischt frische Fische;
Frische Fische fischt Fischers Fritze.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Frischers Fitz... er...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 27, 2006)

don't throw a fitz


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 27, 2006)

How about a hissy fitz?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 27, 2006)

Why throw a fitz when you can have a fit?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 27, 2006)

The Misfits!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 27, 2006)

Clarke Gable and Marilyn Monroe!


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 27, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe and Marilyn Manson


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Bill Monroe and bluegrass....


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2006)

*Foggy Mountain Breakdown

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Windy City Blowaway


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 28, 2006)

Living just enough...just enough, for the city!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 28, 2006)

Living LARGE and IN CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!

That's me, Kara (teehee)


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2006)

Rosie O'Donnell homeless and in a dumpster


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

I never promised you a rose garden...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Excuse me, madam, did you order this rose garden setup?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Life is like a rose garden - Watch for the thorns and keep the pest dust handy


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

The Gate Of Thorns...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Your gate to the dark side :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Where's my torch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you have the Torch of Desire?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a tiki torch and some hawaiian shirts that belonged to Cousin Herbert.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Let's have a luau then! I'll grab my hula skirt and some koa-koa players.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 28, 2006)

Bring on the dancers in the grass skirts


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 28, 2006)

What story will your dance tell?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Tell-tale heart..


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 28, 2006)

Nevermore! Nevermore!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

"for The Love Of God, Montresor!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

A votre sant&#233;, mesdames et messieurs!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry Fortunato.............I can't hear you behind this bricked wall!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 29, 2006)

Pour Quai?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it possible to pour a quail? 

...Or did you mean "pourquoi", the french word for "why"?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Is it possible to pour a quail?
> 
> ...Or did you mean "pourquoi", the french word for "why"?



I meant "pourquoi." :doh:


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

*Pork Bellies!!

 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 29, 2006)

MMMMMM.....Bacon!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 29, 2006)

Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato Sandwich! Time for Lunch, yet????:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 29, 2006)

Just don't call me late for dinner. Do restaurants let snuggletigers eat luncheon after they arrive late?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

If they don't, just do your job.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 29, 2006)

Take this job and shove it!!!!!!!!!!!

Not really, I LOVE teaching art and music!


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

*Hot For Teacher!!

 *


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 29, 2006)

mango said:


> *Hot For Teacher!!
> 
> *


My crazy 20s, during the 1980s.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 29, 2006)

My crazy valentine


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 29, 2006)

My Funny Valentine..........:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

A valentine heart...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 30, 2006)

A Symbol of love.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

All you need is love...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 30, 2006)

But you "Can't buy me Love..."


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

....starring Patrick Dempsey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Patrick Dempsey? Who's that? I only know Patrick Stewart...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Picard, you are needed on the bridge.


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2006)

*< insert Trekkie geek comment/quote here >


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

Live long and prosper


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2006)

Capt. Kirk, Mr. Spock, Dr. McCoy, and Ensign Parker are beaming down to the surface of an alien world. Guess who isn't coming back.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought Parker was on McHale's Navy?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 1, 2006)

In the Navy. Such a great song by the Village People.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

:huh:In the gravy?:blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

It's all gravy


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

mmmm, mashed potatoes


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 1, 2006)

Potato Dumplings....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

one potato, two potato, three potato...


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

One Tequila, Two Tequila, Three Tequila, Floor


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tequila Mockingbird

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

mango-tini


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a martini with mango juice... :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Wouldn't you like to wolf one down? Could do wonders for the cold! :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, as alcohol doesn't really help me, I'll better find me some maracuja juice to mix...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

How about a virgin Sex In The Jungle drink? Hehehe.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 2, 2006)

virgin sex??? Ehhhhh???? Whatsdat?:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2006)

Greater Knowledge Increaseth Sorrow


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

partying is such sweet sorrow


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet Emotion!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

Emotion like complain about the incompetent chowderhead who just got a promotion.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

The next promotion tour will be in about an hour.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Emotion like complain about the incompetent chowderhead who just got a promotion.



Is the chowderhead named...Chester? Just guessin' :batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The next promotion tour will be in about an hour.



Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
a tale of a fateful trip.
That started from this tropic port,
aboard this tiny ship.
The mate was a mighty sailin' man,
the skipper brave and sure.
Five passengers set sail that day,
for a three hour tour, a three hour tour
The weather started getting rough,
the tiny ship was tossed.
If not for the courage of the fearless crew,
the Minnow would be lost; the Minnow would be lost.
The ship took ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle,
with Gilligan, the Skipper too,
the Millionaire, and his Wife,
the Movie Star, the Professor and Mary Ann,
here on Gilligan's Isle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

:bounce: !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

I just saw a promotion for the Queen Mary II. It would be nice to take a world cruise on that ship! No danger of getting marooned on a tropical isle, I'm afraid. Sigh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

You could be endangered of getting lost on board of that ship...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 2, 2006)

A whole new meaning to "lost at sea."


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah. And "SMS" would become "Save My Soul"... :huh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Old Time Rock and Roll. The kind of music that does SMS = Soothe My Soul.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Perhaps we should open a new thread for this...
Like: _*What could "SMS" mean?*_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

sms = sold my soul


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 3, 2006)

_Beethoven's Last Night _ by Siberian Orchestra


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Beethoven's Ninth Symphony. The choral part is the best.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Roll Over Beethoven...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Stay. Fetch. Sit. Sic em!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Woooof? :huh: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Man to Veterinarian: "Every time a bell rings, my dog goes into the corner." Vet: "That's OK, he's a boxer."

P.S. TW, does "mozzer" mean anything in German?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

I would need the context to tell...
Written as heard, I guess...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

It's part of an e-mail address for a German gentleman. (Did I mention that I have a partiality for Germans??  )The address is mozzernow. So...heard now might be the translation?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Sexy German BBWs and SSBBWs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> It's part of an e-mail address for a German gentleman. (Did I mention that I have a partiality for Germans??  )The address is mozzernow. So...heard now might be the translation?


Well... Sounds like a name to me... A last name... But a meaning... *shrugs*
I asked Wikipedia and got forwarded to Steven Patrick Morrissey... not very helpful :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, TW! :kiss2: 

Wikipedia reminds me of wicca and witches and Halloween.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

wiccans, halloween, ghosts and goblins. And then comes my birthday!


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 3, 2006)

Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Trick or treat. Candy time. Time to feed this mouth of mine.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Hacker's Night - the night of streaming toilet paper and cars covered with shaving cream.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 3, 2006)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Reminds me of my night from sunday to monday...
Sleeping like dead... stumbling around like a zombie about 4 AM...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2006)

4am--the time I usually go to bed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

The Witching Hour aka The Dimensions Magazine Hour


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

The witching hour? 

... :huh: :blink:  :shocked: :doh: ...

*NOW* I understand why it's draggin' me zombie-like to my computer at that time... :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Happy Hour!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you believe in happy zombies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Zombie primer for kids 

View attachment zombie.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Doesn't look that happy... :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Happy Happy*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Joy Joy


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

...Is prancing with nougat... :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 4, 2006)

Dance of the sugarplum fairies...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 4, 2006)

Flight of the Bumblebee


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Chicken of the Sea (Glub, glub, cluck, cluck)


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 4, 2006)

If its not starkist, its not tuna


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

But...chicken of the sea is...chicken! :doh:


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 4, 2006)

But a chicken would drown in the sea


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh. :doh: 

A chicken-fish wouldn't!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll pluck the chicken-fish out of the sea and then cook it with lemon and 11 herbs and spices.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 4, 2006)

Half Human and Half Octopus!!!!!!!!!!! 

I don't know where these ideas of mine come from???? Worries me at times! HA!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't worry, it's called imagination. 
Ususally not dangerous, only fun.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Figment! (Disney's imaginary dragon)


----------



## mango (Oct 5, 2006)

*Fig Newton*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

500 Newton


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

the Indy 500

TW, how do you know about 500 newton? (I had to google to find out what it was and I'm still confused.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, what did Google tell you it was?
I'd recommend to take a look at Wikipedia for further info...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Dazed and confused!


----------



## mango (Oct 5, 2006)

*Low Rider

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Drongo! :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

:huh:  :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Low rider = stupid person proclaiming stupidity to the world

drongo = slow-witted person (Australian slang)

:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Aha! :bow:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2006)

Tada........:d


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

:d? Did you mean ? Or :eat2:?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I hit  but it didn't translate! LOLOL!

LOST in Translation???????????????? (Badum)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Lost in Space


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

@Kara: I see... I had this problem in another thread, too...

Pigs in space...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Miss Piggy!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Kermit? :huh:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2006)

I used to have a terrier named "Karolina Kermit!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Yip! Yip!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2006)

Down boy, down...............good boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Yip? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Yipee ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Yikes! :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Wowee zowee! :bounce: :bounce: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

What's up, doc?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

He's funny...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Funny bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Tellin' bone...


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm tellin on you


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I've got a spell on you...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 5, 2006)

"...and now you're mine."--Bette Midler (sp?) in _Hocus Pocus_


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2006)

TAG~~~~~~~~~~~you're IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Mmmm.MMMMMMMmmmm.MMM?MMMMMmmmm. Hummed very high speed and animated per Adams Family IT. Hehe.  (I need No More Tangles and a big comb, please.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Humming the night away...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

hummingbird


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Meow! :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Uh oh.  

Danger! Danger! Fly away! Fly away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Woof?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Bird-dog?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Chirpy-Cheep? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Tweet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Tweedledee!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Tweedledum!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

...three...two...one...
Ah, my brain seems to be working right again...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad you had your brain working for a brief shining moment, but...did you know that you just blasted it off into orbit? :shocked: (You know, 3..2...1...BLASTOFF!!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Nah, that wasn't mine... These friggin' Borgs had discreetly wired one of their brains onto mine. Now it's gone where no brain has gone before...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Anna Nicole Smith's head?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

No head, just a brain. No clue to whom it belonged.

*yawn* I think I should try to catch some sleep. It's 4 AM. In about three hours I have to be fit for taking my mom to work. GN!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 5, 2006)

The evil brain from dimension x


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

We must not fear dimnesion X... but dimension Q


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 5, 2006)

dimension q, where the residents are so smart, they can name everyone Q, and not get confused.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I haven't been there, yet.

FYI: I can't sleep.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 5, 2006)

Lullaby.........and good nite.........lalalaaaalaaaaalalaaalaaaaa!:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Lullaby - The Cure... Well, good night, then... :huh:

...and I realize with fright... the spiderman is having me for dinner tonight... :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Spiderman, Spiderman, 
Does whatever a spider can 
Spins a web, any size, 
Catches thieves just like flies 
Look Out! 
Here comes the Spiderman. 

Is he strong? 
Listen bud, 
He's got radioactive blood. 
Can he swing from a thread 
Take a look overhead 
Hey, there 
There goes the Spiderman.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Spidey ran out of web...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

*frogs in a commercial*

bud....

bud....

bud...weis...

bud...weis....

bud...weis...er...

bud...weis...er...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Ribbit! :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

This reminds me...(there is a connection..funny commercial)

Anyone see, and like, the new commercial with Shatner, Nimoy, and Walter Koenig? It just made me happy happy to see the trio. No idea what they were plugging though.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 6, 2006)

I think it was a wide-screen TV or something like that. I enjoyed seeing them together again, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Reunited and it feels so good..


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 6, 2006)

CHocolate is good, 
chocolate is grand,
melts in your mouth....
melts in your hand......
CHocolate is love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 6, 2006)

Believe it or not, Spiderman is the greatest American hero.





bbwsweetheart said:


> Spiderman, Spiderman,
> Does whatever a spider can
> Spins a web, any size,
> Catches thieves just like flies
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

On Marvel side, yes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Captain America! (Cutie pooh extraordinaire! Hubba! Hubba! Too bad he's not real.)


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Captain of the Universe


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 6, 2006)

Captain Crunch>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:eat1:


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 6, 2006)

It's crunch time.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

"It's pudding time children." -- Les Claypool of Primus


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2006)

There's always room for Jello!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2006)

Pudding pops???


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Plumpudding?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

hasty pudding


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Hasting's Chocolate Pudding


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2006)

*If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't get any meat! :huh: *Where's my meat?!? 
*


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 7, 2006)

A wolf withour any meat. How can that be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Someone took it away!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Where's the beef?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Where's Captain Beefheart?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Captains Courageous


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 7, 2006)

What did the Lion find he already HAD in the Wizard of Oz...........COURAGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 7, 2006)

Follow the yellow brick road


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll get you,my pretty.............and your little DOG TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 7, 2006)

Watch out for the flying monkeys, they're mean!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 7, 2006)

Those dang monkeys gave me scary nightmares when I was a wee girl!!!!:shocked:

NOOOOO........NOT THE FLYING MONKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Me too! To this day I am reminded that I hid behind the living room curtains when the monkeys appeared. 

View attachment flying monkey.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

How scary! :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2006)

*BOO!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 8, 2006)

RUNNING AWAY....................RUNNING AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, my son works for the Democratic Headquarters here in Asheville and they got several death threats last week! Talk about scary!!!!!! I advised him to stay alert and run for a closet with friends! LOL! Have to laugh or else it would truely make me lock him home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, if one doesn't call that scary, what else could it be?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 8, 2006)

Can I kill a thread or not????:doh: 


Orange pumpkins and hayrides!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Theater K, the death threats are frightening!  

However, it is just wrong and shaken me to the core to find out that the well-meaning folks over at CBS have decided that The Cookie Monster no longer exclusively devour cookies. No, they have decided, in an effort to encourage children to eat a healthier diet, that the Cookie Monster only sometimes eats cookies. How can this be? Isn't the reason for the Cookie Monster's existence to eat cookies? Does this mean he is no longer a Cookie Monster? Frightening!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, that's nearly as disturbing as those life threats... :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess the hamburgler will have to start stealing celery sticks now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

My thought... Or a fruit bag.
(That's something you actually can get at McDs over here...)


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 8, 2006)

Tootie Fruitie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Little Richard!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 8, 2006)

King Richard the Lion-Hearted.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

The Lion King 

View attachment lion kinf.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Hercules? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

very very very strong


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup. Ever seen a baby lift a house?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

baby Hercules?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Who else? Gotta get me that film on DVD before our VHS wears out...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

video piracy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

? Nah, wanted to enter a shop...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Chopping Mall (where shopping can cost you an arm and a leg)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

<- He's an employee of that mall, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

R. Yes.

TX Chain Saw Murder!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Who killed the chain saw?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Who killed J.R.?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

It was the gardener...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought it was the butler, in the pantry, with a candlestick? I just don't know WHY?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

He should have gotten that job.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Now they're sorry! :doh:


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 8, 2006)

Love means never having to say you're sorry.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 8, 2006)

Old 70s movies


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 9, 2006)

_Smokey and the Bandit_


----------



## mango (Oct 9, 2006)

*Cannonball Run*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 9, 2006)

Burt Reynolds and Tom Deluise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Tom Cruise? Did he act in Smokey & the B.?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

R. No.

Top Gun.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 9, 2006)

I feel the need ... for speed


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

(theme song)

"Gimme a break..

cuz I sure need one."


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 9, 2006)

Gimme a break. Yeah Yeah!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

(music group)


The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah Yeah Yeah - Da Beatles


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*I am the walrus!!

goo goo ga joob*


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

Seen Tweedledum and Tweedledee around anywhere?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

They tweedled around the birdhouse as I last saw them...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Tweety Bird


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Big Bird...


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*Mr Snuffelupagus*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr. Who? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Dr. Who 

Snuffleupagus is a muppet from Sesame Street


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, they have different names in the german version...
The Big Bird, for example, was called "Bibo"... 
Some years ago, I read an article mentioning this, elseways I wouldn't even have known that... 
A picture would be of help...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

I tried to find a pic, but I couldn't. I then remembered that one of the Snuffle family was invisible.

The Invisible Man


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Sean Connery


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Shane West...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

"Shane! Come back!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Shane East...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

weddings (had to google to find out who he is)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Google went shopping. Came back with YouTube in the shopping bag.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Let Youtube out! Do you want to be accused of kidnapping??


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 10, 2006)

Never make accusations if they cannot be substanciated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

You are correct! However, I witnessed the entire kipnapping incident in my crystal ball.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

This was no kidnapping. It was a legal deal.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's make a deal


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats the deal with airline food?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know. Haven't been flying with airlines yet.


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*You're flying the friendly skies.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

:huh: Aha! :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 11, 2006)

Eureka!! and now some invisible words to make this long enough and then some.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Ah! Now I see your invisitext... In my eMail notification it was normal text...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 11, 2006)

Amazing Disappearing ink.


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Out of ink...*



:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

I have only blue ink left...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 11, 2006)

Love is Blue...............or it was in 1969 or so!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually, it was in 1967...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 12, 2006)

1967.........That's right.......I was in seventh grade and went on my first group date with a real live boy that liked me!!!!!!!!!! Teehee!

<big sigh> Kara


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2006)

Grade A Goat Dairy Farmstead Goat Cheese

p.s. Cool Kara!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Grade A Goat Dairy Farmstead Goat Cheese
> 
> p.s. Cool Kara!



Gouda............


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Leerdamer...


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 12, 2006)

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

The knife...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 12, 2006)

paring knife, steak knife, butcher knife....


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2006)

*Mack the Knife


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Mackie Messer?


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 12, 2006)

Danny Messer from _CSI New York_


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2006)

Crime Scene Investigation....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

They're also working in Miami...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 13, 2006)

...and Las Vegas (this one's my fave)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

To be honest, I can't decide. I like them all.
Criminal Intent is quite good, too.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 13, 2006)

I just love WIRE IN THE BLOOD on BBC........awesome!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't think it's been aired over here yet, but I think I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 13, 2006)

_Eyes Wide Shut_ the movie


----------



## Aliena (Oct 13, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> _Eyes Wide Shut_ the movie




Ugh...that's just baaaaad man!:doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

Bad movies - It's Alive


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Johnny 5 is ALIVE!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Dead or Alive?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

A good song from Bon Jovi....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

There was a band with that name, too.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> There was a band with that name, too.



Cool! It's clickable blue writing.

<clicks>

Yep! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

There's a lot of stuff on YT...
Sure hope it won't be getting too castrated after Google googled it...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 14, 2006)

Castrati had the best voices in the choir! Ewwwwwww!:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2006)

Sing Sing, Night-n-gale.. Sing Sing, Night-n-gale.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 14, 2006)

Florence Nightingale


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Rockin' Robin


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 14, 2006)

Batman and Robin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

The Joker...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 14, 2006)

The Joker's Wild


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2006)

Wild wild west


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

Gunfight at OK Coral


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spaghetti Westerns


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

Go west young man


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

Wicked Witch of the North


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

There's no place like home
There's no place like home


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 15, 2006)

Bone of contention between Anna and the King of Siam in _The King and I_


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*... a show with everything but Yul Brynner...


 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 15, 2006)

Future World


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 15, 2006)

Explore strange new worlds


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 15, 2006)

Space....the Final Frontier.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 15, 2006)

Beam me up, Scotty!!!!!!!!!!!!


DENNY CRANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Scotland, land o'the Loch Ness...MONSTER!!!!


----------



## mango (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kilts... Tartan... Bagpipes... and Ginger Red Hair.

 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 16, 2006)

Grandfather Mountain Highland Games.........:smitten:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Just what do those Scotsmen, grandfathers and others, wear under those kilts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you mean clothesways?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Streakers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Streakers streaking along...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

nudist resort


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Been there?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

R. No!! :blush: 

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Reno
Chicago
Fargo
Minnesota
Buffalo
Toronto
Winslow
Sarasota
Wichita
Tulsa
Ottawa
Oklahoma
Tampa
Panama
Mattawa
LaPaloma
Bangor
Baltimore
Salvador
Amarillo
Tocapillo
Barranquilla
And Padilla


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't been there, yet.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

You haven't been everywhere, man.
You haven't been everywhere, man.

Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Et priori, a propos...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Priories and propositions


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

What do you propose?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Indecent Proposal :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

:blush: What shall the people think of us? :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

You gotta go where you wanna go
Do what you wanna do
With whoever you wanna do it with


:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds good...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Mmmmm. MMMmmmm. Good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Where did I read this before? *tries to scratch his head*


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 16, 2006)

It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Deja vu - all over again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

It's all over again... Is it?  :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Haha! Betty, you and I must think alike; we posted the same thing at the same time..almost.

Roll Over Beethoven!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't! His wheelchair got stuck in a gap!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Ironside


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

The Chief?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Chef (from South Park)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh no! They killed Kenny again!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

The bastards!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

I think Kenny is quite strange, isn't he?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

I think he's part cat, but he has more than nine lives.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

One could think so... Maybe he's undead...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Dracula!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2006)

The Count!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 16, 2006)

ONE ringie dingie

TWO ringie dingies............:doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Elvis Presley, THE KING.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 16, 2006)

Elvis Aaron Presley Moore........my 7 year old nephew...............:doh: 


if YOU knew my sister like I know my SISTER..........you'd all understand!  LOLOLOLOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I don't know your sis, so I am not really able to understand... - If I understood you right... :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't understand. I'm so confused.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 17, 2006)

Dazed and often confused here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

This is the land of confusion...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 18, 2006)

this land is your land
this land is my land.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

This land is for everyone!


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*The Promised Land


 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2006)

Land of Milk and Honey....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Sticky, sticky...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 18, 2006)

Yellow post it notes ROCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

3rd rock from the sun


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 18, 2006)

Second star on the right....................NEVERLAND!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Lookout! Hide the children!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Too late... Hook took them...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

btw: Neverland Ranch = MICHAEL JACKSON. Ooooo. Ahhhh.

The Lost Boys


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R: I know, I know... I had the movie "Hook" in mind...

Errrr... Lost in translation


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

R.:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: 

The Translator


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R: Is it tomato time, yet?  

A space oddyssey...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2006)

space cadets


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

The Citadel


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

men in uniforms


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Hubba hubba


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Oct 18, 2006)

"Happy Days".


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

"Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!" --- said "The Fonz"


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2006)

The Original Jump the Shark.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

21 Jump Street


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

johnny depp


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnny Depp!!!!! You said it! The gorgeous man who appeals to women (and probably some men) of ALLLLLLL ages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

male sex symbols


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

female sex symbols (this board is full of them...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

board = chess


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheese?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Smile! Show us those pearly whites.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

*flash*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Why sad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Just a little stressed and tired.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Too bad it's virtual. :batting: 

View attachment massage.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Ouch. Be careful... My right shoulder is one pain-location...
But thanks, anyway. Even virtually, it helped a bit. :blush: :happy: :bow::kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

"Reality" the lights are on but you're not home you've drifted off somewhere alone somewhere that's safe, no questions here ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Reality... See my signature...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Was it witnessed and recorded in the presence of a notary public..?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

:huh:?  :blink:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Your signature!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Would that be necessary?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Necessity if the mother of invention.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

You mean intervention...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Therapy


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## kathynoon (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried therapy, but the doctor kept telling me I was nuts.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 19, 2006)

I LOVE nuts...especially cashews!!!!!!!! Teehee!:eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 19, 2006)

Toasted Almond.......FUDGE :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 19, 2006)

Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato on toast!!!!!!!!
YUMMY!:eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Presto! You're toast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

No, a ghost!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Boo-berry toast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank goodness I've found an umbrella for my keyboard...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

keyboard condoms....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

I've tried them... They're quite impractical...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Practical Magic


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Magicians dazzling us!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

razzmatazz


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

you can do magic believe it or not....

bibbiddy 

bobbiddy 

boo


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> you can do magic believe it or not....
> 
> bibbiddy
> 
> ...



*Ah La Peanut Butter Sandwiches!!* *poof*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Bo Diddy


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Tom Dooley...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Guilty :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Really? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Free Willy!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Free Association....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Would you prefer a captured association?


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 20, 2006)

Guilt by association.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 20, 2006)

Guilt.............as a Catholic..........brings certain things to mind! BLECK!:shocked: 

Man, now I have lost my buzz!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Buzz Lightyear?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 20, 2006)

Buzz Allyear


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 20, 2006)

Goodyear....Blimp!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Blimpies Subs...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 20, 2006)

Quiznos subs! YUMMY!:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Subway ...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

I ate the Subway Cold Cut Trio last night. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Not that easy to find, over here... (Subway)


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 21, 2006)

Like a needle in a haystack?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Halloween hayrides.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Jack'O'Lantern


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 21, 2006)

Jack of all trades.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 21, 2006)

One eyed Jack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

Jokers are wild


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 21, 2006)

BORN to be wild............:shocked: :blink: :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> BORN to be wild............:shocked: :blink: :shocked:



B O O O O O O O R N F R E E!... As free as the (something) (something)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 22, 2006)

as free as the wind blows,
as free as the grass grows.........
free to follow your heart..................

live free as beauty surrounds you........

I forget the rest.....long time ago!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> as free as the wind blows,
> as free as the grass grows.........
> free to follow your heart..................
> 
> ...



The Hills are Alive... With the Sound... of Mu..Sic...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 22, 2006)

I must have had a wicked childhood.
I must have had a miserable youth.............but sometime in my wicked childhood.............
I must have done something GOOOOOOOOD!

(Honestly, one of the most romantic scenes from my childhood....Julie Andrews and Christopher Plummer.........still makes my heart smile!):wubu:


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 22, 2006)

Raindrops on roses
And whiskers on kittens
Bright copper kettles 
And warm woolen mittens

Brown paper packages tied up with strings
These are a few of my favorite things.......


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2006)

*How do you solve a problem like Maria?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Is Maria a problem?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 22, 2006)

She's ALWAYS Late for everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maria's NOT an asset to the ABBEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

No need to yell! *fishing some broken gearwheels ot of his ears*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL! Actually when you are singing.......it is not yelling....more like belting out the words! Think Ethel Merman!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry! Hugs, Kara


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

*clears throat* ahem ..THERE'S NO BUSINESS LIKE SHOW BUSINESS


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Arrgghh! Does everybody have to sing over the top of their lungs?

I was enjoying some silence... *replaces damaged inner ear*


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello Darkness my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seed while I was sleeping

And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains.....

Within the Sounds of Silence.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Prince of Darkness


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2006)

Dark Chocolate Princess!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

-- no comment --


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Boo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I can do that better...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

phantom menace


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Not so much of a phantom, anymore... Right, Lord Vader?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Meet...Lord Voldemort..(Ooops. I spoke his name...I'm going into hiding now.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

What's so wrong in mentioning his name? 

Voldemort is nothing more than a quite talented wizard without the slightest scruple to kill someone. 90% of his power finds it's reason in this fearful hide-and-seek-game they play about his name.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

*pops head out of hiding spot* 

You're it! 

*toddles away*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You're it!


:huh:? :blink:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

"It" has to count to ten and then go find everyone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Aha!

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds of thudding feet, thrashing bushes "I was here first" whispers...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

...6 - 7 - 8...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

We're very quietly hiding and keep still so you can't hear us.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

...9 - 10! I'm coming!
*standing silent for some time, listening to the noises around*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

SHHHHHHhhhh. Be wery wery quiet. Something wicked this way comes...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahem! Gotcha!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm gonna getcha good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Watchout, boy, she'll chew you up!
She's a man-eater!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

One way or another I'm gonna get ya!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Catch me - if you can...


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2006)

*Any which way but loose


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Footloose?


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2006)

*Kevin Bacon... and the six degrees thereof....*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 23, 2006)

Bacon and Eggs................why must I always either go to song lyrics or food???? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?????????????:eat2:


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2006)

*Eggs & Ham*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Chips and fish?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

Spain

(Don't ask - it's a long story)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

It's free association, so I won't ask.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

associated press....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

clap on...clap off


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

chapeau claque...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

(It's German, I know it!)

chateau!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

In the know!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

on the qt


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

Up the ante!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

R: Nah, it was french... though we use this term in germany, too. It's a special top-hat.

R2: Ch&#226;teau... We've got a chocolate brand named like this...

Santa?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

Fanta!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

sprite ! Bubblicious.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

7 ^?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

My favorite: sasparilla (like rootbeer)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Importing your favorites... 50%


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

inboard motors...priceless


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A new skirt... $ 10.00;
A new shirt... $ 05.00;

Some chocolate in your mouth... priceless.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Lindt and Hershey and Godiva, oh my!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Lindt... Real good chocolate, as far as I know...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Lindt is Swiss, but it takes almost as good as Droste, a delicious chocolate from George's country! George might be a good Droste chocolate connection to have. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you, but Lindt is swiss.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

:huh::blush::happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Look back at my previous quote about Lindt.*sings* If only you had a brain!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

AHA! 

(It's a brain drain...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

OHo! Oh no!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm just tired. Need some sleep.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet dreams! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks. *yawn* Have a nice day! :kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you, you too.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank-you cards...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you notes............wedding gifts............invitations!

My daughter Melissa Joy is getting married this coming March 2007 and I have the harried brain of the Mother of the Bride. :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Thank you notes............wedding gifts............invitations!
> 
> My daughter Melissa Joy is getting married this coming March 2007 and I have the harried brain of the Mother of the Bride. :shocked: :shocked:



You feel troubled?  

It's suppose to be a positive and wonderful occasion. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

The organisation of such an event is the trouble...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Big Trouble In Little China...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

China in your hands


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

M&M's

Melts in your mouth...not in your hands....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Oops, the phone rang. Gotta go. See ya!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

prank phone calls ?¿?¿?


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 24, 2006)

Is your refrigerator running?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

No, it's still standing where I put it.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2006)

They are Standing Still! (quote from Revolution 9)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

Still waters run deep


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't drink still water


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 24, 2006)

Montezuma's Revenge


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

The revenge of the lost words


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

The Lost World


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2006)

Lost and Found World!!

_We have everything you ever lost, if you're willing to pay for it._


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 25, 2006)

World of Mirth


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

World of Myth


----------



## Friday (Oct 25, 2006)

The World According to Garp


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 25, 2006)

World WIDE!


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2006)

*==== WIDE LOAD ====*


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 25, 2006)

Heavy machinery.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 25, 2006)

Heavy Metal


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 25, 2006)

He ain't heavy......he's my brother!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh brother wherefore art thou


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Brother Lightfoot...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

go sister, soul sister


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

no mister, go mister


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

They call me, Mr. Tibbs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Three Charlies for an angel...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll raise you a million TLWs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Er... :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

The trouble with tribbles = the trouble with TLWs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

They're not reproducing _that_ fast... :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like Speedy Postales...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

That's the fastest mouse in Mexico...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Minnie Mouse


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Danger Mouse


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

cat and mouse


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Tom and Jerry


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Alvin and the chipmunks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

The Animaniacs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

The Animals


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Well... But it doesn't help the taste get better...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

The Silver Palate


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A silver bullet


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

The silver lining


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

silver flatware


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver tongued devil


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Surfer


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 25, 2006)

Surf's up, dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Surf's up, dude!!!!!!!!!!!



Hang Eight!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 25, 2006)

Eight is Enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Eight is Enough!!!!!!!!!



Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 26, 2006)

A Baker's Dozen!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> A Baker's Dozen!:eat2:



A Texas Dozen


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 26, 2006)

The Dirty Dozen!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 26, 2006)

Rotten eggs (pew)...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 26, 2006)

Paper mills stink, too.


----------



## mango (Oct 26, 2006)

*Down by the old mill....*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 26, 2006)

Stream......where I first met you...........


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

And that's when I met you - yeah
Standin' on your daddy's porch
You told me that you'd wait forever
Oh and when you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life
Back in the summer of '69


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 26, 2006)

Summer lovin


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 26, 2006)

--Had me a blast...


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 26, 2006)

Where's the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahem...​ 
Ka-Booom!

...better?​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Borrowed some explosives from Marvin the Martian??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Nah. They wouldn't have been working. This was genuine ACME dynamite, as Wile E. Coyote uses it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Meep! Meep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll have to use ACME's Rocket Roller Skates (TM) to catch up...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahhh. Look out for the falling...uh oh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

:huh:? What's that shadow? !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

It's a good thing you're a ghost, otherwise, you'd have been toast!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you think it's better to be a pancake? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Have your automatic werewolf transformation powers run amok? Are you an enormous pancake?! :eat2: :eat1: I LOVE pancakes!! Blueberry pancakes = bliss. Chocolate chip pancakes = Heaven. :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Nah. But, as a ghost, I have to focus my energies if I want to use something like these roller skates. And this damn rock caught me by surprise. I think you can imagine the rest. *blows into his thumb to regain his normal form*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

balloon


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

*floats away* Hey, who mixed helium into my breath? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

POP!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

OUCH! Who shot me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Meep! Meep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Arrrr! Grrr! 
...
Arriba y arriba!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Vaya con Dios. Meep. Meep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Watchout! Cat in front!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

The funeral for Fluffy the Cat will be held on Wednesday...now for the weather...Meep! Meep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Meep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Y'know, I see you racing 'round in your Roadrunner...
Makes me want to join in with my Firebird; but as a ghost...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Why not join me in a phantom roadster!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

If I had one... 
That gives me an idea...
I'll be right back!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Arnie? I had a PE teacher who went to school with him... (if I remember right)

Besides, I've found a ghostly car for me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

R1. Cool re: your PE teacher
R2. What vehicle did you find?

Jungle Jim!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

The shuttle I got shot with looks like a car. A '34 Pontiac Coupe Hot Rod. I can use it as a car, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

I thought it was beyond repair?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

_Past The Point of Resue _is one of my favorite country songs.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

I am not familar with that song, but I do like country so I'll try and find it on yahoo music.

Past the Point of No Return..from Phantom of the Opera!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 26, 2006)

Music of thuh niiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

My ears are ringing! Do you have perfect pitch, TheatreK?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

You asked about my car... Yes, it was beyond repair. It's a ghost, now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

"Memories" from C.A.T.S. - another fine Andrew Lloyd Weber opera!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You asked about my car... Yes, it was beyond repair. It's a ghost, now.



It's a Memory, per punkin.

OR could it be a Ghostrider in the Sky? (Rounding up cattle...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

A ghostwriter????


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A ghostwriter????



Its Reading Rainbow!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Somewhere over the Rainbow" was one of the first songs I sang solo at a concert given to the local nursing home residents. I was 15 years old.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Somewhere over the Rainbow" was one of the first songs I sang solo at a concert given to the local nursing home residents. I was 15 years old.



That "little people" movie, Under the Rainbow


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Little Bitty" - one of my favorite songs by Alan Jackson.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Little Bitty" - one of my favorite songs by Alan Jackson.



_Life goes on for a Lil'bitty while..._


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"While You Were Sleeping" another film starring Sandra Bullock. I recently watched "The Lakehouse" with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves. I liked the movie.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "While You Were Sleeping" another film starring Sandra Bullock. I recently watched "The Lakehouse" with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves. I liked the movie.



Chick Flicks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Wasn't that an other thread?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

another bad creation....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2006)

Baaaaddddddd to the BONE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Who's bad?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, not I said the goose!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

What about the Rockin' Robin?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 27, 2006)

Or Cock Robin?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Batman and Robin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Sparrow...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

hawk or sparrowhawk


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Hawker


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

auctioneer


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

stalker (don't ask...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Christmas stockings!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Er... stalking christmas stockings... how will I get this picture out of my head?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Head shot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey! Who allowed you to shoot holes in my sheet?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2006)

Head of the Class Christmas Special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Watchout! Incoming exclamation marks!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Marksalot are my favorite markers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

marked market


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

a marked man


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

marbled...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

My hubby, Mark.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Is he marbled?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

No! But he complains of losing his marbles a lot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Aha! 


I somehow feel a little sleepy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you one of the seven dwarves??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, standing about 6'4" tall, do I look like a Dwarf?

*yawn*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Wake up!!

From way over here you could be a tiny TLW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

*squint* :huh:? :blink:

On this distance, you don't look that big, either...

*yawn*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Hubble telescope


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Hubble said, take a nap. That's what I'll do now. Later!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Simon says, go to bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


>



 :batting: Lullaby :batting:


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock-a-bye Baby
In the tree top....


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 27, 2006)

Child abuse!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2006)

No child left behind!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Where are the Children?? :shocked: :blink:  (by Mary Higgins Clark)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohhhhhh.......I LOVE Mary Higgans Clark!

Mystery FANS unite!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool!

Do you like:

Victoria Holt/Philippa Carr
Mary Stewart
Virginia Coffman
Dorothy Eden
Barbara Michaels
Phyllis Whitney/Elizabeth Peters (The Naked Face is HILARIOUS!)
Dick Francis
Michael Crichton
John Grisham
Dean Koontz
Dan Brown
Sharyn McCrumb
Nelson DeMille
Clive Cussler
Tom Clancy
Robert Ludlum
Alexander McCall Smith (cute!!!)
Helen MacInnes
Alistair McClean
Jack Higgins
Ken Follett
Frederic Forsyth
Caleb Carr (not his sci fi novel - run for the hills!)
Martin Cruz Smith
Daphne DuMaurier


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Cool!
> 
> Do you like:
> 
> ...


[Warning - thread hijack in progress] Hi! O.k. - I collect Victoria Holt/Phillippa Carr, Mary Stewart and Phyllis Whitney. I've also read Clive Cussler, Robert Ludlum, Dorothy Eden and Daphne DuMaurier. I also collect the Cat Who series by Lillian Jackson Braun. Woo hoo!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2006)

I adore Victoria Holt, Mary Stewart, Barbara Michaels,Elizabeth Peters and John Grisham!

And of course Agatha Christie and Sir A. Conan Doyle. 

"Mystery" on PBS!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I adore Victoria Holt, Mary Stewart, Barbara Michaels,Elizabeth Peters and John Grisham!
> 
> And of course Agatha Christie and Sir A. Conan Doyle.
> 
> "Mystery" on PBS!


Oh, I forgot Elizabeth Peters. I collect the Miss Peabody the Egyptologist series. I can see that we may have to start a mystery novel and PBS Mystery lovers thread! (giggle)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

......Bookit!.........


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Booker T and the MG's!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Mg (Magnesium)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> [Warning - thread hijack in progress] Hi! O.k. - I collect Victoria Holt/Phillippa Carr, Mary Stewart and Phyllis Whitney. I've also read Clive Cussler, Robert Ludlum, Dorothy Eden and Daphne DuMaurier. I also collect the Cat Who series by Lillian Jackson Braun. Woo hoo!



Punkin - Oh, go ahead and hijack the thread! The more the merrier!

Punkin and TheaterMK,

I've never read any of Lillian...the cat detective books, but I know of her name. I'll check out one of her books the next time I go to the library. Any suggestions?

I adore Victoria Holt's novels. Every few years I'll reach for one of her books, thankful that I have short-term memory loss because I've forgotten what happens so it's like new to me!

I also find old beat-up copies of Victoria Holt and other good mysterious or gothic romance novels when I go to Maine. There's a fabulous used book store housed in a trailer on a peninsula in Maine. Aside from the great views from the trailer windows, there's a wealth of good summer reading inside. Many of the books are from long ago so the authors are long-forgotten, but I can and do spend happy hours in that pretty good-sized trailer going through the stacks of goodies.

I have a thought! A dangerous thing, I know. With our collective creative brains, we could probably create bodice-ripping suspense/mystery novel! What do you think about starting a thread to write such a creation?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Mg (Magnesium)



sulfur


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

molybdenum


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> molybdenum



Jinx!   (You get two  because my message wasn't long enough)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Punkin - Oh, go ahead and hijack the thread! The more the merrier!
> 
> Punkin and TheaterMK,
> 
> ...


Start from the beginning with the Cat Who series. Hmmm! I've often wondered if any bodice-ripping suspense/mystery novel writers addressed the need to have a plus size heroine. I did run across one novel by Jude Deveraux called "Wishes" - it was great - the hero was a FA! Perhaps we could put a good story together. Care to give it a go?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

.................


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Jinx!   (You get two  because my message wasn't long enough)


Jinxie - Pixie and Dixie!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Swamptoad! Now, now. Play nice. (Look who's talking! )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Start from the beginning with the Cat Who series. Hmmm! I've often wondered if any bodice-ripping suspense/mystery novel writers addressed the need to have a plus size heroine. I did run across one novel by Jude Deveraux called "Wishes" - it was great - the hero was a FA! Perhaps we could put a good story together. Care to give it a go?



Let's give it a whirl!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Swamptoad! Now, now. Play nice. (Look who's talking! )



Uh-oh spaghettios! :doh:


Jinxie - Pixie and Dixie! .....hmmmm.....

....."I love meeces to pieices!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Let's give it a whirl!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


O.k. - I'll have to think a bit. Perhaps you can start the thread, then others could join in the fun!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Uh-oh spaghettios! :doh:
> 
> 
> Jinxie - Pixie and Dixie! .....hmmmm.....
> ...


Exit...Stage left - Snagglepuss


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Dr. Snuggles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Snuggles the bear


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

the "bear" necessities....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

chocolate, chocolate, chocolate


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Russell Stovers, Ghirardeli, Godiva! :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

chocolate candies....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Your chocolate candies or your life?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Lifesavers!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

wintergreen, peppermint, spearmint, oh my!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Wrigley's Chewing Gum....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Doublemint, doublemint, double your pleasure, double your fun


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

_I double dog dare ya!_ --- "A Christmas Story"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Tumbling Tumbleweed ---- Roy Rogers and The Sons Of The Pioneers


Next Letter * D*










 


p.s. just kidding! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't Mess With The Monster Under My Bed - Chris and The Rocking Werewolves

D again!





G'night!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Shel Silverstein -- Don't Go To Sleep On the Road


 


ummm ?¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Dawn Of The Undead - The Morning Raiders


I think I'm some kind of awake now...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a thought! A dangerous thing, I know. With our collective creative brains, we could probably create bodice-ripping suspense/mystery novel! What do you think about starting a thread to write such a creation?[/QUOTE]

Ohhhhhhhhh Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Back to association.......RAIDERS of the Lost Ark!


Hugs, Kara


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 28, 2006)

Lara Croft, Tomb Raider


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 28, 2006)

My friend Andrea's DREAM WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who knew? LOL!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Dream analysis - one of my favorite topics!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

I had a dream...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"I have a dream." - Martin Luther King


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Sweet dreams...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Sweet dreams are made of this" - The Eurythmics. One of Hubby's fav songs. Now we are back to musical themes again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Happens all the time...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Time to eat lunch and do chores - ugh on the chores bit!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

You eat lunch... I just had dinner...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You eat lunch... I just had dinner...



What about elevensies? Lunches? Dinner? Supper? Afternoon Tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

You forgot breakfast and brunch...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2006)

He doesn't know about 2nd breakfast, Pip.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Half past ten... a little early for a midnight snack...


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 28, 2006)

It's midnight somewhere.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Once upon a Midnight Clear.. (back to muusic)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Once upon a long ago...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

in a galaxy far far away..


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

*Takes a look through a telescope...*

Damn, that's really far away...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Then, baby, I'm closer than I appear.
Yeah, baby, I'm closer than I appear.
Well, come closer, an' I'll come closer.
Well, come closer, closer than I appear


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Too shy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

hush hush eye to eye


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"For Your Eyes Only" one of my favorite James Bond flicks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

James' Blonde?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 29, 2006)

Blonde On Blonde!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

music video...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Video killed the radio Star...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 29, 2006)

The very first music video I remember watching (back in the 80's) was Pat Benetar's _Love is a Battlefield_.


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

He got shot six times by a man on the run...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 29, 2006)

The Fugitive


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

I love Harrison Ford!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Han Solo...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 29, 2006)

A Solo Career!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 29, 2006)

Whoooooooo wants to sing a soloooooo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Who wants to sing a lullaby?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Whiskey Lullaby (Brad Paisley)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Hic! Lullll...Hic!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Wild Bill Hickup


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohhh... My head...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

The Talking Heads


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

headless headlights...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

The Headless Horseman


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*The Horseless Headsman.*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Intertextuality


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

ytilibasrever...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

I've developed dyslexia or is that a weird German word??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this word exists, but I'm quite sure it's not german... 

ytilibasrever - reversability


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2006)

words and malapropisms...

Lead the way and we'll _precede_. :doh: 

*_proceed_*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Ever heard of the Typo-Virus?

Ti mahes yuo wirtign wiered,,,


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 30, 2006)

So everyone is wired?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not, that's for sure...

Those freakin' Borg won't get me....


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 30, 2006)

A definite maybe


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe this day........will be the last day........


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

...but maybe it's the first...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, Oh, Oh, I wanna' be first!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

First prize


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

First prize: catch a flying g&#226;teau with your face...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Food fight!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Watchout! Incoming chocolate cake on eight o'clock!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

:eat1:   :eat2:   :eat2: 

Yummy in my tummy.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah Sugar, Sugar! You are my candy girl!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

No milk today...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Lookout! Candy girl launched some chocolates! Flying candies at five o'clock!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Uh oh! TW?? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Uhm, yes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh look! Your eye is visible. Oh.  Sorry.:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Just kidding. That was a mask.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Trick or treat!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

Give me something good to eat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Smell my feet! (Uh oh. Quick! Smelling salts for the Snuggletiger!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

*cough cough choke choke*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

I forgot to put my super-strong foot odor eliminator powder on. Sorry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

*sprays some chocolate scented water*


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

*yells for help*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> *yells for help*



Reluctantly detangles herself from Snuggletiger. I just can't resist a man who smells like chocolate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

*snicker*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmm. My heightened chocolate sense is detecting a snickers bar somewhere over in Germany...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Only one? There are thousands of them... But none of them is mine...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

In the end, there can be only one!!


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 30, 2006)

Bet ya can't eat just one


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Potato chips


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Nuts... :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

"Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't. Peter Paul Almond Joy's got nuts, Mounds don't. Because, sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't"! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel like a cashew!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

Gesundheit!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Danke?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love Dunkin Donuts! :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Boston creme are the best!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love Bavarian Creme filled donuts and chocolate eclairs! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2006)

I heart Krispy Kreme maple glazed


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

I love Rice Krispie treats made with M & M's.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

What about some ice cream?


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 31, 2006)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!!!


----------



## mango (Oct 31, 2006)

*Wavy Gravy


:eat1: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Gravy Surfer


----------



## mango (Oct 31, 2006)

*Surf's up!


 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude! Says my nephew in law.............alias Dave the:doh: Wave!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, one CAN be over 40 years old and still talk like that AND surf everyday!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Totally rad, man


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Big wheels keep on turnin'...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

The Duel


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Steven Spielberg, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

R. You are correct!

E.T.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 31, 2006)

Phone Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Home alone...


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2006)

*I think we're alone now...*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 1, 2006)

The walls have ears


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

ears of corn....


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2006)

*corn on the cob*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Children of the Corn


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

beans and cornbread....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2006)

Collard Greens, Fried Chicken and CORN BREAD!:eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

corny movies


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Coming Soon...

To a movie theater near you....


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 1, 2006)

The Nickelodeons, the theaters of the the early 20th century!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Vaudeville


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2006)

Who's on first?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Abbot and Costello


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Duo of comedians....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Dastardly duo


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

The Dynamic Duo...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Mario and Luigi and the dreaded King Koopa....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Super Mario Sunshine...
Luigi's Mansion...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Gamecube games.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

*sigh* I wish I had some more of them...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Gamecube games.... "There's plenty here just collecting dust." :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

You're collecting dust? Kinda strange hobby...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Not intentionally.

Gross!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Is Muttly laughing "at" me or "with" me? :doh: 

Cool Hanna-Barbera Cartoon....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know. He didn't tell me.

I think I'll take a nap. Driving 250 miles can be tiring.
But it was fun, though...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Mutt and Jeff

Sleep tight, TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanx. I have and I will.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Last will and testament


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Last will and testament



Probate.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2006)

"Night Court" one of my favorite t.v. sitcoms!


----------



## mango (Nov 2, 2006)

*Court TV*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

We're curtained!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

It's curtains for you.


----------



## mango (Nov 2, 2006)

*Curtain call*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Curtain Falls


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 2, 2006)

Jumping over the falls


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

That's quite a long jump...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

leap frog!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

That was a frog? I'd thought it was a snail...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Snail mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

cute and slimey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Time Slime...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Time After Time


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Cyndi Lauper...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Tiny singers with BIG VOICES


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

I want those fabulous smilies!!! 

Splish Splash


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

[hijack=Timberwolf]



Firefox has them... It's an extension for it. That's all I can say.
I don't know if the new IE can be extended with such a feature...[/hijack]


... I'm taking a bath!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

Ernie from Sesame Street: "Rubber Ducky, you're the one...."


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

dog toy

(my dog is squeaking one right now...REPEATEDLY. bahhhh.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

boy toy - gotta get me one


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 2, 2006)

Material Girl...............Madonna herself!


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 2, 2006)

Like a Virgin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 3, 2006)

Virgin Bloody Mary


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

There is too much bloody in the Mary...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2006)

Mary, Queen of Scots.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 3, 2006)

Off with HER head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 3, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! 

BEWARE the BLOODY show!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 3, 2006)

Sunday, BLOODY Sunday!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 3, 2006)

Ireland forever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Iceland is the it-land, nowadays...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)

Finland! Finland! A country, I quite like to see.. always hunting or fishing...
or watching TV.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

England! England! A country I'd like to see. They're always drinking tea and their healthcare is free!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Stiff upper lip, old chap.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just love seeing a Cowboy wearing his chaps!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2006)

assless chaps.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

...and nothing else!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hence the quote "Save a horse, ride a cowboy"!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

The Naked Cowboy - (Times Square - I'VE SEEN HIM!!) 

View attachment naked cowboy.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hence the quote "Save a horse, ride a cowboy"!



Mama, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

If you live in Texas, you love Wayland and Willie! The original Country Music Outlaws!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> If you live in Texas, you love Wayland and Willie! The original Country Music Outlaws!



Lets go to Luckenbach Texas, Waylon and Willie and the Boys...
The successful life we're livin', got us feudin' that the Hadfields and McCoys..


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

The Family Feud

@ Fuzzy - Jinx


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

Next question, Top 5 answers are on the board...

Name a brand... of Chewing Tobacco!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

I know! I know! For the win and the chance at 20,000 DOLLARS! Skoal!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I know! I know! For the win and the chance at 20,000 DOLLARS! Skoal!



$20,000 Pyramid!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

The Price is Right, I'll have my banker wire you the money.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The Price is Right, I'll have my banker wire you the money.



Oh. Sorry. You have overbid. You LOSE! Bwhahahaha!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Deal or NO DEAL. Fine. No Deal. Also, no cookie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Would sometimes be nice if a website would say that...


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*'No more Mr Nice Guy...'


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 4, 2006)

_The Quick and the De_ad


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Sharon Stone movies


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Like a rolling stone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Mick Jagger imposters


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Wasn't that Elvis to be imposted?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

52 Flying Elvises!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you see that flying saucer of the Presley Estate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

R. Only on tv. I don't know. It seems kind of..tacky, but maybe that's part of the appeal.

Estate = estate taxes


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Taxi! .......


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Follow that taxi, limo driver!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

*jumps out of the taxi*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Calling all cars! Wolf on the loose! Last spotted heading towad Central Park.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

*streaks up a CP tree*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 4, 2006)

Where did he go??????????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

"Where oh where did my Underdog go? Oh where or where can he be?"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Where oh where did my Underdog go? Oh where or where can he be?"



R. I loved Underdog! (And Kimba the White Lion Cub.)

Captain Underpants! (I am not enamored of this cartoon.)

@ TW - clever animagus to change from a wolf to a squirrel. You still can't escape, but nice try.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Catch me - if you can...

You'll never know as what I'll appear next...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Catch me - if you can...



You can't catch me, I'm the Gingerbread Man!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 5, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> You can't catch me, I'm the Gingerbread Man!


He's already been caught by DCI Jack Spratt!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 5, 2006)

Jumping Jack Flash??????????


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Jumping Jack Flash??????????




Whoopi!...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Whoahoo!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Whoahoo!!!



Yipee-Ki-Yay!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeeeehaww!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Head 'em up, move 'em out. Rawhide! Hey we're back to Cowboys again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Ride 'em, Cowgirl!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ride, ride, ride...hitchin' a ride!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Problems Officer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

May I see your driving license and your ID card, please?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

What if I say NO?


----------



## mango (Nov 5, 2006)

*Would you be willing to make a trip to the local jailhouse?

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Would you be able to make me?


----------



## mango (Nov 5, 2006)

*Are you asking me to use my nightstick?

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

:huh: :blush: :blush: :blink: :batting: 

Are you asking for a squashing?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 5, 2006)

ooooooooooooooohhhhh!

Them sounds like fighting words!!!!!!!!!!!!

<slowly backing up to hide behind sofa> Kara


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Come out, come out, wherever you are! (This isn't the Hyde Park Thread!) Lookee...chocolate!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Peekaboo...I see you! Now, hand over the chocolate and nobody will get hurt!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 5, 2006)

CHOCOLATE! Why didn't ya say so in the first place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh: 

Chocolate is love!:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

...and, all you need is love (chocolate)! Hehehe!


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you care that I darn my socks?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sock it to me, sock it to me, sock it to me! I loved Laugh In!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Sock puppets!


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2006)

Christie Brinkley!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

I bid two Cheryl Tiegs


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Farrah Fawcett...


TRUMPED!*


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2006)

That would be Marla Maples.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Maple Leaf...


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*The flag of Canuckistan.


*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 6, 2006)

Has Borrat been there yet??????????:shocked: 

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Borat? No. Did you invite him?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

*Make children's clothing flame retardant.* Mix together nine ounces 20 Mule Team _Borax_ and four ounces boric acid in one gallon water. If the article is washable, soak in the solution after final rinsing, then dry. If the garment is not washable, spray with the solution. This solution, recommended by fire departments, may wash out of clothing and should be used after each washing or dry cleaning.


*edit*


There's a "t" on the end. Nevermind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Flames of desire


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*I have only one burning desire 
Oh, can I make love with your fire?


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Fire in the Hole!!!



:blink:*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

The Great Cornholio

View attachment cafe.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

The Great Pumpkin


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 6, 2006)

Pumpkin Date Nut Bread! Yummy!:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2006)

Me! I love pumpkins!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Me! I love pumpkins!



Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin-Pump-Kin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

... --- ... [/pumpkin]


----------



## Friday (Nov 7, 2006)

Pumpkin pie ice cream with pumkin spice donuts. :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 7, 2006)

SUGAR OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Sugar...
Honey, honey...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

The candyman


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2006)

*Everlasting Gob Stopper


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Good morning, Starshine, the earth says hello.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Here comes the sun...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Vampires in the Sun


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Test the new sunscreen agent "Sunaway" with light protection factor 1,237 and enjoy the life of daylight!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

R. Must be a new sunscreen. Thank for the tip. I could be the George Hamilton of vampires.

Everybody's waiting for a day in the sun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Like ice in the sunshine...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

You're as cold as ice


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

*shiver* *shudder*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

*chocolate-derived power. Don't mess with me!  *

Eskimo kiss


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Watchout, I have a cold.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 7, 2006)

Bless You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahhh-tchooo!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 7, 2006)

< oh Nooooooooo, running to get Wolfie a tissue, cup of hot tea and some juice!>

 Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

*sniff* Thangs, Gara... Mages mbe feel a liddle bedder, though still


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

You got the sniffles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah-tchouf!
It's not to be sneezed at...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

It is better to look good than to feel good! Well, according to FErrrnando!! Anyway, I LOVE the new avatar. You are too cute! That soft fluffy white fur...almost like a kitty. :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

How about my avatar?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

A rainbow spectacular!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2006)

May there always be a rainbow in the sky to let the world be thankful for the rain! (BTW - I gotta cold too - can you catch colds over the internet?)

:blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Our alien wizard animagus is a powerful entity. I don't think he meant to pass his cold along ....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Pass or play?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Play!

Board games or computer games?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Board games. Ya know we just changed Free Association to This or That? giggle!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

R. Ooooops! Got a little confused.

Space cadets!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

"Space...the final frontier. " Star Trek!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Klingons and Romulans and The Borg, oh my!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

"Lions and Tigers and Bears - oh my!" I love The Wizard of Oz! I'd love to own Dorothy's Ruby Slippers so I could go anywhere with just a tap of my shoes!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Somewhere over the rainbow, bluebirds sing..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

"If happy little bluebirds fly beyond the rainbow, why oh why can't I?" One of the first songs I ever sang solo.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Beautiful dreamer


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

"Dream a little dream of me..."


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 8, 2006)

"All I have to do is dream...
dream, dream,dream......"


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dreamer
You know you are a dreamer
Can you put your hands in your head, oh no!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Fear the wrath of the headless knight!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

We are the KNIGHTS that go NEEEEEH!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

Scared of Monty Python??????? 

SPAM!
SPAM!
SPAM!

 Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

You ALWAYS make me giggle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

It's intentional... can't change it... won't change it...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

I love you, you're perfect, now change. (Long-running Broadway Show)


----------



## Aliena (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I love you, you're perfect, now change. (Long-running Broadway Show)



***Memory, all alone in the midnight. Not a sound from the pavement. Has the moon lost its shine?***


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

:happy: Cats:happy:


----------



## Aliena (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :happy: Cats:happy:




Meeeeeeeooooooooowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

*shyly* Woof?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

Woof, Woof, Woof?????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll blow your house down!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

Not by the hair of my chiny, chin, chin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Chim, chiminy, chim, chiminy, chim, chim, charoo, good luck will rub off when I shakes hands with you!"


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

Dick Van Dyke and Julie Andrews....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

The Princess Diaries - I love Julie Andrews' character in both movies!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

Shut! .. Up!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Up, up and away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Er... Too late, he's gone.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 9, 2006)

Come back, come back Little Sheba!


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2006)

*She-ra "Princess of Power"

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

He - Man...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 9, 2006)

He-Man Woman Haters' Club (Little Rascals)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Spankie and Our Gang.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 9, 2006)

DID Robert Blake dooooooo it??????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Let's hope not! I really liked him in "Baretta".


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

B-Beretta? 





N-No w-weapons a-allowed i-in the L-Lounge...
:huh:? Uh, you meant the car? *phew*




Thank goodnes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope. I meant the television show and I totally do not like guns! It is deer season in Texas and I hear gunshot too much. :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Oops, seems like I had misheard something... Sorry!
Besides, I don't like guns, either...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Because I don't like guns, I've never been a fan ofr war movies either, but I do love movies about the "old West" - go figure? One of my favorites "The Hallelujah Trail".


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL! I know what you mean...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL - , lollypop, lollypop, oooo, lolly lollypop. (That's what sometimes pops into my head when I see LOL!) :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

My sweet love, ain't gon' stop (uh)
I'm gon' be, your lollipop (lollipop)
Kiss me from, head to toe
Oooh baby, I love you so (I know)
(LL Cool J)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Now go out and get yourself some thick black frames
with glasses so dark, they won't even know your name...

(ZZ Top)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Nowhere man


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here, there and everywhere!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Travellin' Man - all over the world la la la...my sweet little Eskimo..and my sweet fraulein down in Germantown..la la la.di da...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Travellin' light- just you and I...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Not me! I carry everything I own with me!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

I carry everything "including" the kitchen sink! I don't like to go without all the comforts of home when I travel!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

*picture in my head*:

Two girls, each carrying an entire house on their back.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

The Turtles!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

OOOOooooo, I love chocolate turtles and turtle cheesecake! :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Chocolate wolves! (Mwahahahaha)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Wanna scare me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

:d :d Boo!!!! :d :d (What happened to my smilies? Did I SCARE them??!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hiccup, hiccup.  Nope didn't work! (BTW -TW where in the world do you get all the cute smiley's?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahem...



BOO!













I'm using



Firefox. There is an add-on called Smiley Xtra...​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

hemming and hawing


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Boo hoo! My brain is tired. Getting sleepy. Gotta go. I'll probably be back later though! Sniff! Cough, hack! (((hugs))) to all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

I know how you feel...

Bless you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Hope you feel better when you get up, Punkin! We'll miss you! Maybe I'll be working on my chapter of Love's Savage Cupcake! (Edit: TW you are fast!!!! I JUST SNEEZED. Ahhh. Punkin, are you contagious??)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Maybe that's mea culpa...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

The Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 9, 2006)

HehHehHeh, Little Red Riding Hood.........

You sure are lookin' good........:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Good Looking, watcha got cooking?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

Tribute to Hank Williams.... featuring Beck, Sheryl Crow, Bob Dylan, Tom Petty, and many others....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Hank Williams JUNIOR


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

He was "Born to Boogie" and he loves "Texas Women". Gotta love Jr.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

JUNIOR senior ----- song Move Your Feet ....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Move...Feet...SHOES - a girl can never have too many shoes!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

gumshoes.. detectives....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Magnum, P.I. (Hubba hubba! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"The game is afoot!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

"You mean well, Watson. Shall I demonstrate your own ignorance?"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't want you all to think I'm IGNORING you, but this sick kitty has gotta take some cold medicine and get to bed! G'Night. It's been fun. Thanks for making me laugh and keeping me entertained today!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Night, Punkin, you cute kitty. Sleep well and wake up feeling much better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Sweet dreams for you, Punkin, and get well soon!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Sweet dreams = Winking, Blinking, and Nod


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2006)

Sweet dreams aren't made of these... who am I to agree?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm nobody... Who are you? Are you..nobody too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Are you perfect?
*sings*
"Sweet dreams are made of these... who am I to disagree?"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you perfect?



Yes!  

Are you?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh Lord, Its hard to be humble.. but I'm doin' the best that I can!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh Lord, Its hard to be humble.. but I'm doin' the best that I can!



It's hard to be humble, when you're as great as you are! (Ali)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

It isn't always easy being green... *sigh*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

:wubu: :wubu: Kermit! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Ribbit? Ribbit!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Rabbit!  Rabid rabbit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Nah, he's just brushing his teeth.

Good night. Will try to find some sleep. Take care.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Good night. I'm happy you're off the dreamland because you're keeping me up. You're too funny!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

I knew that I'm kinda funny, but it seems like I'm overdoing it a little, lately...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 10, 2006)

A FUnny Thing Happened on the way to the Forum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

What was it?
Supie flying faster than his pants?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Square Bob Sponge Pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Sounds like SpongeBob was hit by a blender...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Lol! Ooops.Guess I did garble his name.

Tongue twisters


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Tongue twisters twisting tongues...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

forked tongues


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

split seams...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

seamless entry


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Enter the world of doom!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

The World of Tomorrow


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Tomorrow never comes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Waiting for the Sun


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Here comes the sun...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Sunny day!...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

It never rains in southern California...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Californication


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Hot Tamales


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A cold bed...


Good night, and take care.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Good night...Good night...(very high falsetto) Goooood night! The sun has gone to bed and so must I. Good niiiiight!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

:blink:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 11, 2006)

WOLFIE................your Mother called to ask if you made your bed?????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

He made his bed, now he must lie in it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Not anymore. Though I'd like to return into it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Not another word Mr...now get to bed! (Things your Mother used to say when it was bedtime and you didn't want to go to bed.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish she had said something like that this morning...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Wake up, Sleepy Head!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

That sounds somewhat more like what she said...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

He Said, She Said


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

The spokesman Speakes spoke to the speechless speakers...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

alliteration


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2006)

What in the wild and wacky world is alliteration?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Alliteration: the repetition of usu. initial consonant sounds in two or more neighboring words or syllables (as wild and woolly, threatening throngs)- also called head rhyme, initial rhyme. (According to Websters) :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

As to be seen here.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Deja vu, all over again


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 12, 2006)

Didn't I read that before?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

You are trapped in a time-loop!


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 12, 2006)

Want to do the time-warp?


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2006)

*It's just a jump to the left...


 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 12, 2006)

*....madness takes it's toll!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

I thought this was a toll-free area?


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2006)

** TOW AWAY ZONE **


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 12, 2006)

Zoned residential


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 12, 2006)

Just say NO to ZONING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

Twilight Zone


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Twilight, Starlight, Starbright, first star I see tonight!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Hollywood Blvd


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hollywood walk of fame, gotta love those stars!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Hollywood Squares


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a barbeque place in Abilene called Squares - pretty good food there and you can get a square meal for a descent price!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

potato salad (bbq sidedish)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

smashed potatos


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Potatoes au gratin! Yummy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

scalloped potatoes


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

potato soup


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Potato pancakes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

OOooooo Pancakes - I'd love a stack of them - make them blueberry, topped with whipped cream!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

R. I love blueberry pancakes. I like putting wild blueberries, that I picked, right into the batter. I pour the batter into an iron skillet and drooool. The iron skillet gives the pancakes crispy brown edges. These are divine. I now have to grab a napkin because I'm drooling just thinking out these divine pancakes. Come on over, I'll whip up a batch!

House of Pancakes


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2006)

*Maple Syrup*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

International House of Pancakes - I love their commercials! They made me want to make french toast stuffed with cream cheese last month! Now we're on a topic I love - breakfast foods! :eat1: :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

omelets :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Scrambled eggs, eggs benedict, poached eggs, huevos rancheros, green eggs and ham!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

fried eggs with sausage, bacon, and an English muffin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

buttermilk pancakes, slavered in real butter and topped with real maple syrup, crispy fried bacon and a tall glass of chocolate soy milk (I'm lactose intolerant - so no chocolate milk for me) or homemade biscuits, gravy, sausage, fried eggs - sunny side up, homemade blackberry jam or pear preserves.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Yum! Never ever had pear preserves. This makes me curious...

What Punkin listed on her menu sounds like a breakfast you can have a The Crackerbarrel. 

The Crackerbarrel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Did you know that crackers used to come in barrels? I like the Cracker Barrel. My Mom used to make Pear Preserves, we loved them. The preserves had a sweet thick syrup that would drip down your chin when you ate biscuits and preserves.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

What about some midnight snacks? It's half past one over here...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 12, 2006)

You know what happens if you feed them after midnight....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I go a walking, after midnight, in the moonlight. Just hoping you will be out in the moonlight looking for me. I love Patsy Cline's songs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

Even when Garth Brooks does 'em?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I actually like Garth Brooks. One of my favorite songs he does "The Thunder Rolls" 'cause I love the neat thunder sound effects.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 13, 2006)

LOVE Garth...............................AND TOBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Maguire? Spidey?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Seabiscuit!


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 13, 2006)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrubber biscuit!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Seabiscuit? Is that a cookie made by mermaids?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Hahahahaha !!  

Chicken of the Sea (has a mermaid on the can)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Ever seen the mermaid can can?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

You clever wolf! They can can can on land because they have feet when on land. However, no, I haven't seen a mermaid can can. Have you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

No. Er... Would you please take over the questionong?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Sure, I'll interrogate our suspect. What is our suspect wanted for?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Illegal munching of chocolate, I think.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Give him/her the chair!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

The electric chair!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Fried suspect! Mwahahahaha. That'll teach the wanna be illegal chocolate munchers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

I didn't know you were the court...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Court of appeals


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 13, 2006)

We appeal to your better nature.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Mother Nature


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 13, 2006)

"It isn't nice to fool Mother Nature."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Exactly right!  

tsunami! (Look out!!!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Tidal wave!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 13, 2006)

Exact change only please!:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Imagine the sound of a cash register opening and closing. Remember the song "money".


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you mind my doing this later? The tsunami has arrived here, yet...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was just minding my own business, when along came Jones. Slow talking Jones, slow walking Jones, along came long, lean, lanky Jones.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

:huh:? Oh, well, alright...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Alright now, baby, its a alright now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Wake Up!!! :d


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Stop the shouting! I'm awake! (Kind of...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Cum on Feel the Noize


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

How does it feel?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

noisy


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

:huh: :blink: :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Land of Confusion (is located in Germany)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

performed by Genesis


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Mathew, Mark, Luke, and John


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Who's that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Stop talking owl! Who? Who?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

The Who?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

The Who = Tommy


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Why does the "Pinball Wizard" pop into my mind right now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Tiny Bubbles


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bubble bath...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Seltzer water


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Dr. Hoffmann's Alka Seltzer...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Soda - for example, Dr. Pepper!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 14, 2006)

Soda jerk?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah! Another playmate! Hi Betty!

Soda water


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

watering hole...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

watering can


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Just deserts


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Just deserts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

R. Are you teasing me or do you really not know the expression Just Deserts? 

Yes. Nothing but sand dunes for as far as the eye can see.

The Mummy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

R: Just teasing... Playing around...

Some skeletons.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Pyramids buried in the sand for centuries.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Who dug them out?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Intrepid treasure hunters (and archeologists).


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Scary... :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Scary Movie III


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Scary Movie XIII...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Sequels....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes the amount of sequels is scarier than the movie itself...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

....prequels


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

...squirrels...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

bushy tails


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

pony tails


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

my little pony


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shetland pony!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

Visit Shetland - island of the cat people


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Meow! Welcome!


----------



## mango (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hello Kitty


*


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

goodbye smellycat.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

What's new pussycat?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

I t'ought I taw a putty tat!!!

View attachment tweety800.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Meow!




:eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

cats in the cradle....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

purrrrrrrrr?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

"Not Now Kitty!!!!!!" ---- screamed Cartman from South Park


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Hhissssssss!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

Aww Crap. Tire is flat again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

You're lucky! It's only flat at the bottom...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

Flat as a pancake!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

A stack of pancakes with maple syrup!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

...training for the World Championship in synchronous posting...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh darn! I lost my train of thought!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

I think it ran over my feet just a minute ago...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Wait a minute, I think I saw it go under my chair! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Why did you jump on your chair?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

So I could jump up on my desk! I still don't know what it is that's under my desk!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

It's your train of thoughts...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought so. They're going down the track tonight! Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Need some sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

Got any sleep?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sleep, it eludes me. And I need to sleep so I can dream because I love to dream!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sleep, it eludes me. And I need to sleep so I can dream because I love to dream!



Now the world has gone to bed, 
Darkness won't engulf my head, 
I can see by infrared, 
How I hate the night. 

Now I lay me down to sleep, 
Try to count electric sheep, 
Sweet dream wishes you can keep, 
How I hate the night.

-- Marvin the Paranoid Android


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Marvin the Martian


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

My Favorite Martian - the original tv show, not the movie knock-off!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

My favorite things - raindrops on roses, and whiskers on kittens, door bells and sleigh bells and schnitzel (sp?) with noodles ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

The hills are alive with the Sound of Music.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

The Hills Have Eyes :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Eye spy with my little eye....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

I Spy (Robert Culp Bill Cosby version)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Spies Like Us - yet another movie! This one with Chevy Chase and Dan -- uh oh, I gotta get to bed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

The Spy Who Came In From The Cold


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

the setting is Winter ...and our hero is the spy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

The Winter of our Discontent


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

winter in discount...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

discount savings....


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2006)

*Bargain Basement


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Second floor. Pirates, rogues, bandits, gangsters... Lose your money in the blink of an eye!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 16, 2006)

Second verse...

...same as the first!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Godzilla Versus King Kong


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Donkey Kong


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

..Pac man...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Six pack (of rootbeer!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

6 pack - abs!! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

absolutely stunning. :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Absolute Vodka


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

*hiccurp*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Coffee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks. Some cookies?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 16, 2006)

...and milk?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 16, 2006)

Chocolate milk


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

spilled milk


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

spilled chocolate?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Chocolate cake (to celebrate my 100th post! Yay!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks TW.  Like my new custom user title, anyone?  I've had it planned for a week now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

It's got some expressiveness...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Express yourself!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks TW.  Like my new custom user title, anyone?  I've had it planned for a week now!



Very nice!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Express yourself!


George did!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

By George, I think he got it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

You'll get it too...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Is that a threat or a promise?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

A threatening promise...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

I never promised you a rose garden


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

You didn't? Well, who was it then?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

A rose by any other name...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

@TW and BBM - even though you didn't intend it, your posts work.

Yellow Rose of TX


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

coincidence sometimes works...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it coincidence or is there a reason for everything?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

For everything there is a season


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

season sales


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

seasonings


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Cinnamon, corriander, ginger, salt, cumin, cayenne, nutmeg, allspice....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

spice it up


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

The spice of life.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

....Dune....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sand worms! Oh my!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

tape worms


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

The Slice girls...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

slice and dice


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yahtzee! Throw those dice!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Lucky number seven


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Number 5 is alive!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Alive


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ah, ah, ah, ah, staying alive, staying alive!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Saturday morning cold...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 17, 2006)

"Oh what a beautiful morning,
Oh what a beautiful day....."

--from _Oklahoma_


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 17, 2006)

"I see the bad moon rising."

--The original CCR...Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

"I see trouble on the way..."

How true...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 17, 2006)

"Hello Trouble,
Come on in..."


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Uhm... would you mind if we'd leave the trouble on the outside?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... would you mind if we'd leave the trouble on the outside?



Pack all of your troubles away


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Pack up your troubles in your old kit sack and smile, smile, smile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Iiiincoomiingg!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Duck and cover!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Donald Duck, inventor of McDonalds...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't believe Donald Duck invented McDonald's.  Speaking of McDonald's - I often wonder who is behind the Ronald McDonald clown face?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Cathy's Clown


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

The tears of a clown


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

*send in the clowns...*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 18, 2006)

Stop clowning around :doh:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 18, 2006)

STOP! In the name of love........before you break my heart!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 18, 2006)

What's become of the broken hearted?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Only the lonely...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 18, 2006)

"Only Youuuuuu...."


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Pretty woman... walking down the street...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

BBWSweetheart.

(Haha! I win!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

:huh:? :blink:? ?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

You said "Pretty Woman," I said "BBWSweetheart." I would think you of all people, TW, would have no problem with that association.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Just kidding...


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

*Just desserts*


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 18, 2006)

The Sahara Desert... but more sugary-like.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Pyramids and camels. The land of the Pharoahs.


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

*Denial is not a river!*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Cry me a river!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

the long, winding river of life...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

**clears throat** la la. *sings* cry me a river


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> BBWSweetheart.
> 
> (Haha! I win!)




:blush: :blush: :happy: I liked the answer, BBM!! :happy: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

I still don't get what she means with that statement in brackets...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

I think she expects a prize. I'll send her one! I liked that answer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Not that I disliked that answer...
Send her a prize...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

First prize is awarded to that ridiculously gorgeous and highly intelligent student from MA, BigBeautifulME!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Student? Wasn't that a teacher?


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 18, 2006)

As in...."Hot For!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Uhm, just curious... What are Subrubs? A special form of massage?

Besides, welcome in this little piece of web.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

*goes back to see what thread this is** subrubs? How did this question come about? I have no idea. I'll google.

Massage = Heaven on Earth!! :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Hint: RoxynChicago's location...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

R. :doh: (I think it's a quasi-suburb)

I want a massage!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

R: I guessed so, too...


A massage... ~~~~~bbwsweetheart~~~~~

(the "~" are to show the massage...)
(would be easier if I had a smiley to show...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: I guessed so, too...
> 
> 
> A massage... ~~~~~bbwsweetheart~~~~~
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

OHM, OHM, OHM. Shall we meditate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Actually this is more like a massage...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

No, it's not. (What's more like a massage?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Punkin mentioned meditating.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

No, it's not. Meditation is good, but does not compare to a massage. So there.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

I was responding to Sweethearts mmmmmmmm sounds. First thing that popped into my head was the OHM sound. Thus the meditation bit. 

Okay massage - message. Get the message?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

The eagle has landed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry, my messenger is out of service... give me a call...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Call me, on the line, you can call me any any time!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Blondie....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Fade To Grey...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Cherry Garcia ice cream


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

I scream, you scream we all scream for ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Ice Cream!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Chocolate Midnight Cookie or Choc Choc Chip?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

chocolate chip mint!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

I prefer Phish Food! Ben & Jerry's - gotta love 'em! Although, Blue Bell's Moolineium Crunch is pretty good too! (Blue Bell is a Texas based creamery.)


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*I love Rocky Road
So won't ya go and buy half a gallon, baby


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry, we've only got the five gallon "family" pack left...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 19, 2006)

So we'll keep it All in the Family.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

We are family. I got all my sisters and me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Disco... disco Duck!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Howard? :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Quack, quack! I actually liked that movie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't remember if I have seen the entire film...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Remember September? Now why did that pop into my mind? I think it is a line from a favorite Miss Marple film.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Agatha Christie...


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*Who Dunnit??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Hercule Poirot may know the answer...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Miss Jane Marple has a clue


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

She has? Great!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great day in the morning! You're back!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, for an hour or so. Then I have to play taxi.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Taxi, hey Taxi (shrill whistle). Follow that car!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

(Heh.) Catch me - if you can... *nails the pedal to the ground*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Step on it! He's getting away. There's a bonus in it if you catch him! :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Man, you are so slow...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wull, gee, I'm in a TAXI - while you're driving a Mercedes Benz!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Funny... Over here, a lot of taxis are Mercedes...
And I am chasing around the corners with an Opel...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd rather have an opal, thank you very much!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

You won't be able to drive that one...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm riding in my car...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Me too... soon.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

R. I know - I've read the threads. 

I'm gonna get ya...sooner or later


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe when I drive past you the next time...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe baby


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

re: maybe baby - Buddy Holly song (first thought that came to me!)

Got milk? (US Dairy national ad campaign)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

R: I know that song... B.H. fan...

No milk today...

Sorry, gotta go...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Drive safely!

Sweet dreams - I'm afraid I'll be snoring loudly enough to shake the timbers by the time you return.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

I always drive safely - even if it sometimes doesn't seem so...

Either you're not sleeping right now, or you're not snoring loud enough to shake the timbers over here...


----------



## mango (Nov 20, 2006)

*Shiver me timbers!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

T-t-t-tiiiiiiiiiimmmmmbeeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2006)

Lumberjacks!!


----------



## mango (Nov 20, 2006)

*I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK 
I sleep all night and I work all day...


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

"Sticks and stones
words don't break my bones...
But that doesn't work for me...!"


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2006)

"Hooked on Phonics
Wurkt fer mee!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Well... :huh:  :blink:


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 20, 2006)

Deep subject


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Look deep into my eyes...you're getting sleepy, sleepy.....ZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Help! My hypnotist hypnotized herself!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Help! I need somebody! Help me if you can I'm feeling dowwwwnnn


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

I get by with a little help from my friends...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Lean on Me


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Too shy... hush, hush...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Hush, hush sweet charlotte


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweet dreams are made of this...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Dream a little dream of me


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... :huh:?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 21, 2006)

ZZ Top The message you have entered is too short. You must have at least 10 characters.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> ZZ Top The message you have entered is too short. You must have at least 10 characters.



Gimme all your lovin', all your hugs and kisses too


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

"She used to sign her letters with x's and o's, tie her hair with ribbons and bows...She's an American girl." - X's and O's - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

hug (X) 'n' kiss (O)


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2006)

*X|O|O
O|X|_
X|O|X

Tic Tac Toe

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

O|X|O
X|O|X
O|X|X

I win!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> O|X|O
> X|O|X
> O|X|X
> 
> I win!


It's not how you play the game but whether you win or...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2006)

"Many a tear has to fall, but it's all in the game..."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Tears for Fears


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 22, 2006)

The tears of a clown when there's no one around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't you just hate alarm clocks! I set mine to wake me up to music, much better. and this song came to mind - don't know why..

"Good morning, starshine. The world says hello."


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2006)

*Hello.... is it me you're looking for?*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

"Hello, hello. I don't know why you say goodbye...I say hello!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello, good buy..


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Bye bye love, bye bye happiness...................


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

We'll be happy together..(Turtles)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

I love chocolate Turtles, but I prefer Pangburn's Millionaires.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ain't No Fun (Waitin' Round To Be A Millionaire)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Reminds me of an old movie I love "How To Marry A Millionare".


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## mango (Nov 24, 2006)

*Goodbye Norma Jean


 *


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

bye bye happiness...........................why am I repeating myself


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

Say again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

What's up, doc?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm no doc I'm a nurse  ! So you know that next time. Clear ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

I know nothing...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

That might be true but you know that I was tired so you know some so that's a good begining.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 24, 2006)

It is my understanding that nurses make the BEST doctors!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nurse, oh nurse!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

A nursing home...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Sweet Home Alabama...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. I KNEW you were going to say chocolate!

fudge


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

R: Sometimes even I am predictable... 

fuddled...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. Not the last reply. WOuldn't have guess "fuddled"

frumpy


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

R: LOL. That's why I said "sometimes"...

crow


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

scarecrow..


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Batman ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

.....Robin


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2006)

*Robin!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

@Mango - great minds think alike!

Robin Hood

:happy:


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2006)

*Men In Tights!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Male ballet dancers


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Marian must have swooned...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

We must, we must, we must increase our bust!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

dust or bust... 


gotta go... *waves* XoX


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. Wahhhhhhh. X*o*X waves sadly back.

Bust.

Beatles or Bach?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Beatles


My Little Pony or Rainbow Brite?


huh?!?!?


Wait! *ack* you fooled me....

The Beatles and The Rutles...

Hmmmmm?

Has anyone heard of The Rutles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

[advertising] Try the new "Sort-a-word 2006"! Sorts your words in a blink of an eye![/advertising]

I take The Rutles. They're great!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 25, 2006)

Tony the Tiger: "They're greeeaaat!!!"


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Tony the Tiger: "They're greeeaaat!!!"



I once saw the guy on t.v. who did the original voice of Tony the Tiger.  

p.s. It's -----> Grrrrrrrrreat! *I just like seeing all the R's* :doh:


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2006)

*Great Scott!!  *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 25, 2006)

Braveheart! William Wallace!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

"William! It's way too early to get up! Go back to bed!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

You're not the boss of me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Is your name William?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe I have an alter ego named William!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Aha, I see... I think... er...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe I don't.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Some they will and some they won't...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Some day some way..


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 25, 2006)

Any which way but loose.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

Any Which Way You Can!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

weigh anchor


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

???? I'm a stupid Sweed !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. I think you know that you're not a "stupid Swede!"  

way and weigh are homonyms (They sound alike, but mean different things)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

???honm... ? I said stupid sweed don't you like sweedsoup ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

It isn't always easy to be green... 

It isn't easy to communicate with native speakers if your english is rusty...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> ???honm... ? I said stupid sweed don't you like sweedsoup ?



Are you calling me a stupid sweed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Uhm... what is a stupid sweed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you calling me stupid! I'm not stupid. I'm confused...no wait...maybe I'm not!


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm. Saturday night and nothing to do, really.


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2006)

*Saturday night's alright for fighting*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

"oh, oh, oh, oh - stayin' alive, stayin' alive" Saturday Night Fever


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

"Johnny 5 is ALIVE!!!" --- Short Circuit


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

But I feel dead


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Detour...dead ahead!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Detour...dead ahead!



Well, its ok...sometimes life takes detours. And for that, there's Mastercard.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Charge it! Just a swipe is all it takes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Buying a meal... $ 10
A new dress... $ 50
Being hugged by a beautiful girl... priceless


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 27, 2006)

(((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))

Couldn't resist! (I have 3 minutes left on this computer)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

:huh:? :blush: :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hit and run hugger!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Better than no hug...


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2006)

*((((((((((( BIG HUGS ))))))))))))))))*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Hug & Run... :huh:


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2006)

*Huggie Bear*


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2006)

Gummi Bears


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

rubber ducky


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 28, 2006)

Ernie the Muppet


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2006)

Ernest (Goes To Camp)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ernest Saves Christmas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Christmas savings...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

All my Christmas savings are gone after I've done my Christmas shopping!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

"Jingle Bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way..."

...still wondering where this way is...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

"Over the river and to the woods, to Grandmother's house we go."

That way!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I'm lost...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lost in Space! I think we've come full circle - didn't someone else refer to Lost In Space before?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

A space odyssee...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 29, 2006)

The Iliad and the Odyssey


----------



## mango (Nov 29, 2006)

*Homer*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 29, 2006)

Homer Simpson

View attachment homer-doh.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Bartman...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

Cartman!  (Sweet!!!!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2006)

zooming on a Go cart.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

Riding on a Ferris wheel!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2006)

Cotton candy and popcorn


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

chocolate covered squid-on-a-stick...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

................................................


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

I double what Fatcharlie said.

TW - have you ever tried chocolate covered squid on a stick? Ick!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

Weird snacks at Renaissance faires.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

No seafood for me, sorry!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

The "see food" diet: I see food, I eat it!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

But in Zimbabwe I had fried catepillers tasted like liquorice.:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't like licorice!  I'd rather have a candy cane! But I do like to say Zimbabwe - I love that word!


----------



## mango (Dec 2, 2006)

*Shaka Zulu!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Didgeridoo?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2006)

supercalifragilisticxpalidoshus!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2006)

A spoonful of sugar...


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Sugar
do do doo do do doo
Aww Honey Honey

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2006)

*S*ugar! *H*oney! *I*ce *T*ea!


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Ice Ice Baby!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Like ice in the sunshine...
I'm freezing away...


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Aaaarrrrrgghhhh...

I'm melting!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2006)

:doh: :bounce:   :bow: :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Smiley overload! Take cover!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 3, 2006)

"Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!"



And we all got re-baptized whether we needed it or not...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> And we all got re-baptized whether we needed it or not...




In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy spigot....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy smoke!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy nightmare Batman - Punkin's been sick!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy crow!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

:bounce: holiday, I want holiday:bounce: But I'm satisfaid with Billie :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

Billy goat!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Holy nightmare Batman - Punkin's been sick!



hug from Maine for Punkin!! ((((((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))))))))))))

Feel better!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Billy goat!



Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Why does the Grinch creep into my mind right now?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

No Billie Holliday


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Doc.... Holladay


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2006)

*Dreadlock Holiday


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Holiday Rap


----------



## mango (Dec 5, 2006)

*Wrapping paper*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 5, 2006)

Paper Roses


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2006)

Guns and Roses


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 5, 2006)

Guns and Butter: Econ 101


----------



## Ceres (Dec 5, 2006)

buns and butter!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2006)

bread and butter
toast and jam....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

They jammed our radar!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

Radar - from M.A.S.H. - loved that t.v. show!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> hug from Maine for Punkin!! ((((((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Feel better!



Thanks BBWSweetheart - I'm getting better every minute! 

((((((((((((((((BBWSweetheart)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mango (Dec 6, 2006)

*Suicide Is Painless 

(name of theme song from M.A.S.H.)


 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pain in the ass.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 6, 2006)

You called?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello? 911?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

911 is a joke --- Public Enemy

_Flava Flav!!!_


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

OK. Let's try 912, then...


----------



## jaxjaguar (Dec 6, 2006)

wrong number, hang up and try again


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

:doh: :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

...... ........


Let's call the operator.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Operator!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

No no no!!!

Not that way.

Ya gotta use the telephone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

:doh:
*picks up the phone*
Operator? Hello?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

*lyrics*

Hello. Goodbye. Hello. Goodbye. Hello. Goodbye. Hello. Goodbye...... 

I don't know why you say goodbye. I say hello.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Them Beatles...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

The Fab 4!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 6, 2006)

That Fantastic Four


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Super heroes...


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2006)

*Secret Identity!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 7, 2006)

Proof of identity


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2006)

*ID


*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

What did you do?:huh:


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 7, 2006)

The names have been changed to protect the innocent


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

The changes have been named to protect the not so innocent...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

The names have been changed to blame the innocent


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 7, 2006)

"Based on actual events..."


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

"Based on faked events and rumours..."  and

maybe facts from CIA !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

fact checker


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2006)

*Chubby Checker


*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Chess and Checkers


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2006)

*Checkmate!

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Checks and Balances...


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2006)

*Cheques in the Mail*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

"Animail" on Animal Planet's "The Planet's Funniest Animals"


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

Monkey world a nice program and nice place SW England. 

I always like to be with my relatives


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Curious George ....the curious little monkey....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

monkey business


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Nik Kershaw...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Sam Kershaw


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Er... Nik's dad? Or playing country?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

R. Country

I was country - when country wasn't cooool


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

It's coool, man!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Ice ice baby!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Actually, it was an ad for chocolate. They even created a song around it...
This is the best I was able to find... (Attention, german language... )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Swiss Miss


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Miss Chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

R. Yes, I do! Hehe.

Miss Universe


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

R: I could have bet on that... 


Jumbo Queen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, TW????


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

I actually thought of this beauty contest... Didn't know you were a title-holder...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

We are the champions ... of The World!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Queen...
Radio GaGa...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 8, 2006)

Ga, Ga, Goo, Goo, Ga, Ga, Ga...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Aw, isn't he a sweetie? Yes him is! I could just kiss his sweet widdle chubby face! (Baby talk)


----------



## Aliena (Dec 9, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aw, isn't he a sweetie? Yes him is! I could just kiss his sweet widdle chubby face! (Baby talk)



"Sylvester, put down Tweety; he is our friend!!!" :shocked: :blink:


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2006)

*Thhhufferin' Thhhuccotash!!

 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

I taught I saw a puddy tat. Oh, I did, I did see a puddy tat. Bad bad puddy tat, get away from my cage!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Meeeoooww?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Meow, meow, meow! PUrrrrrrr!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Arrrr? Woof?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

monkey business that's right BBWSweetheart ! Monkey world is the place !:doh: 


Mjauuuu, mjauuuuu rrrrr rrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ??????????????????????


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a regular Tower of Babel of animal languages.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Nicht nur...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Pieter Brueghel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmmmm! Buenos noches amigos and amigas!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Nacho Libre


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Jack Black!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2006)

*The Joker *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

The Queen of Hearts


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses..you've been out riding fences for so long now. 
- Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Desperate Housewives


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

The Stepford Wives!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Zombies of the Gene Pool. (A great book by Sharon McCrumb.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thriller Music Video - Michael Jackson


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Vincent Price


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

The Pit and the Pendulum. A movie that we watched as a family and my step-sister kept screaming everytime something jumped out on the screen! :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Who scared?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Dr. Who - love that show.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Dr. No - loved that movie!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sean Connery is still the best Bond!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

R. Agreed. I liked Pierce Brosnan though and plan to see the newest and blondest Bond!

Sexiest man alive


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, I loved Pierce Brosnan too! Are you saying that the new Bond man is the sexiest man alive?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

No, it was just an association that came to me. 

Sexiest man alive..could be Clooney. He is "hot".


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Did you know that George Clooney is going to do the movie version of Magnum P.I.? Now, I used to always think Tom Selleck was the sexiest man alive. I had a serious crush on him during his Magnum P.I. days.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Clooney as Magnum? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Very interesting! I think he could to a descent job, guess that's why they cast him in the role.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

I will pay the full price to see Clooney as Magnum. Hubba hubba!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 10, 2006)

Even I would go to see that!!
I hope that Clooney can pull off being as big a goofball as Selleck did!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 10, 2006)

Goofball....the name of a game we made up and played in the basement when I was a kid. Basically a type of ball-tag.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Prisonball/Crossfire... I once broke my left arm while playing...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Cannonball Run


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

My little runaway, run, run, run, run, runaway!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Del Shannon


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

I can't get that song out of my head now. My little runaway, run, run, run, run, runaway. (imagine electric organ solo). :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Punkin - now I've got that organ solo playing in MY head too!

Green Onions


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Classical Gas! Now I like that playing in my mind!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Gas mask


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

The Mask - pretty good movie, but the sequels were real "stinkers"!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

The Mask of Zorro (NOT a stinker!!  )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Gotta love that Antonio Banderas! :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Spirit! (His cologne)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

I liked "Spirited Away" the Disney take on Japanese animation.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

up up and away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

The 5th Dimension! Hey, Dimensions on Dimensions. And Ho Ho Tai and TW and George are talking about crossing dimensions. Have we entered the Twilight Zone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

"You unlock this door with the key of imagination. Beyond it is another dimension - a dimension of sound, a dimension of sight, a dimension of mind. You're moving into a land of both shadow and substance, of things and ideas. You've just crossed over into the Twilight Zone."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

nanananananananana...ooooeeeeoooo! Don't adjust your television sets! :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Nightmare at 20,000 feet - the William Shatner episode


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Gremlins, it was gremilins I tell you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Goblins!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

The Goblin King from the Labyrinth. I loved that movie though the critics didn't.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2006)

Burger King


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

burgermeister


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

The gentleman theif -from the Pink Panther movies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Inspector Clouseau


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Pink Panther - the comix


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 11, 2006)

The Ant and the Aardvark 

View attachment aardvark.jpg


View attachment Aardvark2.jpg


View attachment Ant.jpg


----------



## mango (Dec 11, 2006)

*Umm.... Antwerp??

*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Picnic....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

William Holden


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Stephanie Powers' sweetheart!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 11, 2006)

sweetheart necklines


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 11, 2006)

candy cigarettes.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 11, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> candy cigarettes.



You know I don't like that Rose!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Errr... :huh:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

R. I second that errr...?

Rosie O'Donnel


----------



## Aliena (Dec 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Rosie O'Donnel



Annoying...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Annoyed? We can help you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's help! What do we do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Call for help?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

HHHEEEELPPPP!!! I need somebody, not just anybody...HhhhHHeeeLLPP!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> HHHEEEELPPPP!!! I need somebody, not just anybody...HhhhHHeeeLLPP!




Heeeelp, I've fallen and can't get up!!! :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

What can we do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Help her up!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

How? I'm too far away!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Use your alien magician animagus powers! (Of all people, you, an alien, should be able to help Aliena!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

:doh:!

She should be standing on her feet again right now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Lean on Me..


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Stand by me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Stand by Your Man


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Man on the moon...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Man on Fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Man Overboard!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

The Heart of the Ocean


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

...Seen it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Myths!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

the myth of the sleeping giant... Good night!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

G'night, TW!  

    Sweet dreams!     

:kiss2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

"Say Goodnight, Gracie" - George Burns


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

George Burns[/QUOTE]


...while Nero Fiddles?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

"When you hear the sound of twin fiddles play...the sound of the American Heart." Pure Country - George Strait


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Twin Peaks


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Boops  :blush: Oh me dirty ol man....:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Betty Boop


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

Betty Ford.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Henry Ford


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Old nice cars but allways flat tyres


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

Flat Tire Ale


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Ohh some good Hof Carlbergs Hof really cold ..... refrig here I come


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Refrigerator Alley


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

"Alley Cat" - my Mom used to play that on the piano.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Kitten Lane


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 13, 2006)

Penny lane dodo dododo.......:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 13, 2006)

Penny Loafers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Perry Rhodan


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

The music of Perry Como...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 13, 2006)

...and the Ray Coniff Singers!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Ray Bradbury books


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

...a ghost-book hot spot...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Which way? The yellow brick road?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

I've seen yellow stripes in the road before, but kids, never quite that wide...
Okay, tighten your shorts pilgrim and sing like the Duke.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

What's your favorite John Wayne movie? Mine is "The Quiet Man".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

The Sons of Katie Elder


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Soldier blue - Buffet Saint-Marie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

all you can eat! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

You eat Buffet Saint-Marie?  and you said you don't eat TLW because it taste human


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Fatcharlie, I don't believe that I said I couldn't eat TLW because they, allegedly, taste human.  

Just call me La Chocoholic Cannibal!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Fatcharlie, I don't believe that I said I couldn't eat TLW because they, allegedly, taste human.
> 
> Just call me La Chocoholic Cannibal!


Well, well...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, well what ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

wishing wells


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> wishing wells


What you'd be wanting with a well? So thirsty?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Water wells or wine wells ......wrong game again:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Water wells or wine wells ......wrong game again:doh:


fishing wells...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Robert Wells ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Robert Conrad


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Robert Conrad


Conrad...
The Webmaster...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Charlotte's Web (webmaster)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Charlotte's Web (webmaster)


spider web


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

web of deceit


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

web of deceit
web of lies


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> web of deceit
> web of lies


force de frappe...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

frosty chocolate milkshake


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

:eat2::eat1::eat1::eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat2:


bbwsweetheart said:


> frosty chocolate milkshake


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

:eat1:  :eat2: :bow: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Esme (Dec 14, 2006)

fa la la la laaa la la la la!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 14, 2006)

do re mi *fa *sol la ti do


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> do re mi *fa *sol la ti do


do re mi *fa...* *croak* *cough* *cough*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2006)

gribbit, gribbit. Froggy went a courtin and he did ride, uh huh!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Imse vimse spindel klättra upp för trån.
Ner faller regnet spolar spindeln bort........................ 


I think you     sorry:blush: :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

It's all Greek to me.

I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Could it been chinese ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

General Tzo's Chicken!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No it was about a spider in it's webb washed down by the rain.
Song for kids.........................in kindergarden.:batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Charlotte's Web


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Charlotte's Web


Déjà vu...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Imse vimse spindel klättra upp för trån .......


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

sprinkle spudle ananeenum bumpkopf


----------



## Esme (Dec 15, 2006)

I know notheeing!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Hogan's Heroes!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not a rabit but feel like a donky or maybe monkey


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Feelings, nothing more than feelings..


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well you go like a donky round round to pump up water in a well. Or else you go inside the fence like a monky.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Monkey see, monkey do


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Monkey-doodle-donkey-doo...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Have some macaroni!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd like some spaghetti!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

marinara sauce


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Napoli sauce


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

spagetti Bolonese


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

chocolate sauce


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

chocolate sauce with vanilla icecream:eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2:   :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

You Sexy Thing


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You Sexy Thing


 Who? ME?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Lol!

Rhyme with me, it's fun, you'll see!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lol!
> 
> Rhyme with me, it's fun, you'll see!


A rhyme to see, gosh... I see a bee!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Bee in your bonnet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

My bonnet is over the ocean... er... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh bring back my Bonnie to me!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh bring back bring back my ponnie to me


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

My Little Pony


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh it spells like that:doh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 15, 2006)

Casting a spell


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 15, 2006)

SP  LLBOUND!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2006)

Homeward Bound...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 15, 2006)

Bound and Gagged


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

"Gag me with a spoon".


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

"Gag me with a Microchip!" - Silicon Valley Guy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chips Ahoy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Chewy Chips Ahoy!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chewy Chips Ahoy dipped in chocolate! :eat2:


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2006)

*Choc Chip!

:eat2: *


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 16, 2006)

Potato chip!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Potato chip!



Chip, from "My Three Sons!" 

View attachment my3sons.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

A ship comes loaded ? (Old swedish game )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> A ship comes loaded ? (Old swedish game )



Swedish Fish!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Swedish Meatballs! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

Köttbullar! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh my fathers great köttbullar I really miss them. He was a chef on my grandfathers small hotel and hes meatballs were world famous all over the westcoast of Sweden, well atleast in our county or little town atleast in my home  .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chef's Surprise!


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2006)

*The Swedish Chef*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2006)

Chef Boyardee


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh-Oh, Spaghetti-O's!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

I prefer Beefaroni!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I prefer Beefaroni!



Hurray for Beefaroniiiii,
Beef and Macaroniiiiii,
Beefaroni's fun to eat,
Beefaroni is a treat,
Hurraaayyy,
For Beefaroniiiii!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ricaroni - the San Francisco treat. Ricaroni, it's a treat that can't be beat! Ding! Ding!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Zatarains - A New Orleans Tradition Since 1889


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Mardi Gras!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 17, 2006)

A Festivus for the Restivus!!


----------



## mango (Dec 17, 2006)

*Serenity Now!!*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 17, 2006)

Amen, Brother!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

"Oh Brother, Where Art Thou"!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Uhm, I think I'm lost... lost and alone!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 17, 2006)

Home Alone? 

View attachment homealone.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 17, 2006)

Home Alone


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 17, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Home Alone?





BBW Betty said:


> Home Alone



I guess we could say great minds think alike, right?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 17, 2006)

...and don't let 'em tell you any different!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it any differents ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

We may have a difference of opinion, but we still can be friends.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Well said!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

What kind of opinion do you have ? Or else I don't know if we have any difference. But sure I hope we can be friends anyway.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 17, 2006)

A movie I haven't thought of in a long time...."Friendly Persuasion."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thee I love, more than the meadow so green and still
More than the mulberries on the hill
More than the buds on the May apple tree, I love thee

Arms have I, strong as the oak, for this occasion
Lips have I, to kiss thee, too, in friendly persuasion

Thee is mine, though I don't know many words of praise
Thee pleasures me in a hundred ways
Put on your bonnet, your cape, and your glove
And come with me, for thee I love

[Instrumental Interlude]

Friendly persuasion

Thee is mine, though I don't know many words of praise
Thee pleasures me in a hundred ways
Put on your bonnet, your cape, and your glove
And come with me, for thee I love


----------



## Canadian (Dec 17, 2006)

My name is Jorge, and I twist and I juke.
I roll into town with my wagon of fruit.
I'll sell you an apple, I'll sell you an orange,
and what you do with it ain't of my concern.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Orange you glad you're the apple of my eye?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

"So...here we are, oranges and apples. Both different, but the same - we all fruits." - My Big Fat Green Wedding


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Fruitcake!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Fruitgum...


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2006)

*Gum Tree*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree!


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 18, 2006)

A pretrty sticky situation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Got stuck?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 18, 2006)

Here I Am, Stuck in the Middle with You!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

Dead skunk in the middle of the road, dead skunk in the middle of the road.....


----------



## Canadian (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

road pizza


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Pizza lane...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Penny Lane


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2006)

*A penny for your thoughts...*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Deep Thoughts - by Jack Handy (SNL)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Deep in the Heart of Texas!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Luchenbach, Texas


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

"Let's go to Luchenbach, Texas with Wayland and Willie and the boys!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

The Boys of Summer


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Summertime, and the livin' is easy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Summer Nights

[Danny]
Summer lovin' had me a blast

[Sandy]
Summer lovin' happened so fast

[Danny]
I met a girl crazy for me

[Sandy]
Met a boy cute as can be

[Both]
Summer days driftin' away, to uh-oh those summer nights


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

"Grease" with John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

greasy burgers


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

The Burgermeister!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Burger King (actually, the latest Burger King commercials are kinda spooky to me).


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

R. I agree. The latest B. King commercials are creepy!!!

Good King Wencelas


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Christmas carols.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Christmas trees


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*PRESENTS!!!

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 19, 2006)

All Present and Accounted For!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

...proudly presents:


----------



## 4honor (Dec 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> ...proudly presents:



He was scrubbed and buffed and put proudly on display.


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Best In Show*


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 19, 2006)

Show me your best parts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

indecent exposure!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 19, 2006)

Over Exposure!


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Under Rated


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

under consideration


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Consider yourself ... at home.
Consider yourself ... one of the family.


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

Considering the unconsiderable...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm considering my options!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

All in the Family 

View attachment all in the family.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

My step-Dad used to refer to my Mom as Dingbat and to me as Dingbat Jr. This especially after we got home very late one night from playing Canasta with Mom's friends!

 

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

I love playing canasta! If we get together, we'll have to play.

My grandparents reminded me of Archie and Edith. My grandmother was a lot brighter than Edith appeared, but she could "act" dingbattie.

dingbat = meathead


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh...Archie (but say it like this - Awchee)! Did you see the episode where Archie was discussing how to put your shoes and socks on with Meathead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh...Archie (but say it like this - Awchee)! Did you see the episode where Archie was discussing how to put your shoes and socks on with Meathead?



I probably did years ago, but it's now deep down somewhere in the bottom of my brain where I can't access it.  

meathead = yummy Swedish meatballs! :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ooooo! I love Swedish Meatballs with lots of thick mushroom sauce and egg noodles! I like Italian Meatballs too - don't you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Köttbullar... had some today...:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

"After all, tomorrow is another day!" Miss Scarlet O'Hara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Gone With the Wind"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

"Tomorrow comes today..." - Gorillaz


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Um... Draw!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins (Not "punkins"; no need to worry!!  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Um... Draw!



Hands up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

High Noon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Midnight hour...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

I must be home before Midnight or I'll turn into a real pumpkin!  Whoops, I dropped my slipper!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

The witching hour


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Which witch is which?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you a good witch or a bad witch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Just click your heels three times..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home!

~Punkin's going to bed now! Nighty night, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs (tlw's) bite! ((((((((TW, BBWSweetheart))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Gooooood Night, everyone! *yaaawwwn*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 20, 2006)

Sings...
"Goodnight, Sweetheart
Well it's time to go

Goodnight, Sweetheart
Well it's time to go

I hate to leave you but I really must say,
Goodnight, Sweetheart, goodnight."


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2006)

song from...

Three Men and a Baby

then....

Three Men and a Little Lady


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 20, 2006)

Cinderfella? 

View attachment cinderfella.jpg


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfellows


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Seems like I have missed some the last days Köttbullar and Archie Bunker. I once aponneconfused time had a T-shirt with "Archie Bunker for president" I don't think he would have been worse the Mr Bush.
It was in that campaine when many sarcastic said (Ladies close your ears and eyes now) " Dont change dick in the middle of a scruw, vote for Nixon in -72." 
Unfortunaly McCovern lost that election. 
(Sorry I speak politics again - but its also history for you youngsters that havent experiences this)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Once upon a time... most fairytales start with that sentence...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Once Upon a Mattress


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like a modern fairytale...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

R. It was a popular play, based on The Princess and The Pea, a while back starring Sarah Jessica Parker

sounds like...Christmas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

sounds like home...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Home on The Range


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Teenage Rampage...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Shredder...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 20, 2006)

Shredded cabbage
Shredded cheddar
Shredded coconut
Shredded chocolate...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

the shread bin!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 20, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> the shread bin!



bin dere, dun dat!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a travelin' man


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Man????????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

R. It's a song!!!!  It's the first thing that popped into my head after reading sweetnnekked's association.

man o'war


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

R: I was just kidding...  Or didn't you know that squirrels are cheeky?


Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: I was just kidding...
> 
> 
> Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark...



     

ELO


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Lick it...  

Electric Light Orchestra...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Lick it...
> 
> Electric Light Orchestra...



Well, I never!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

I know, I'm cheeky. What shall I do? I'm a squirrel!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I know, I'm cheeky. What shall I do? I'm a squirrel!



Mississippi Squirrel Revival :blink: :bounce:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 21, 2006)

Mississippi swimers


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 21, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Mississippi swimers


Mark Twain.


----------



## mango (Dec 22, 2006)

*Huck Finn


 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 22, 2006)

Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn rafting down the Mississippi.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 22, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn rafting down the Mississippi.





Though he's strictly government, his mind is not for rent.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 22, 2006)

"hey Injun' Joe,
what you know, went to the city, to, organize!"


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm scared of injuns.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 22, 2006)

Ol' man river and say God Jul o Gott Nytt År to everybody ! 

I guess I dont need to translate, because everybody say that this days.  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

God Jul o Gott Nytt År, fatcharlie! I hope you'll have a peaceful time.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas! Happy holidays! Peace and love!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 23, 2006)

Well I just repeat it again "God Jul till allesammans" ....to everybody !


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2006)

*Feliz Navidad!!


 *


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 23, 2006)

"Las Posadas" (no habla espanol)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Los Lonely Boys


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2006)

*Los Lobos


*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 23, 2006)

Sheriff Lobo from BJ & The Bear!!


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 24, 2006)

Sheriff Buford T. Justice from Smokey and the Bandit!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2006)

*sings*

I shot the sheriff...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 24, 2006)

**sings**
"but I did not shoot the Deputy"


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 24, 2006)

**sings**
"I fought the law and the law won."


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 24, 2006)

Sheriff Quickdraw McGraw and Deputy Baba-Louie!!


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 24, 2006)

Louie Louie


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 24, 2006)

"Meet me in St. Louie, Louie!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2006)

Meet me at the Fair


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 24, 2006)

My Fair Lady


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2006)

"I could have danced all night, I could have danced all night and still have asked for more. I could have spread my wings and done a thousand things that I'd never done before."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 26, 2006)

Shall We Dance?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 27, 2006)

Two left feet!:shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 27, 2006)

My Left Foot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Has your foot left you?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 27, 2006)

Where, oh where, did my little dog go?

Oh where, oh where, can he beEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe the doggie is at Alice's Restaurant?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 27, 2006)

You know, you can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant, exceptin' Alice!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 27, 2006)

Ninety percent of restaurants fail within the first year. Location, location, location.

Either that, or they are all-you-can-eat buffets and I arrive. Or even worse: I come with a date!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2006)

Well you might meet Arlo Guthrie at Alice's Restaurant!

But better listen for Woody Guthrie or Joe Hill !


----------



## Canadian (Dec 27, 2006)

There's a guy at work who had the nickname Burgundy. It's funny how nicknames morph though. I went from calling him Burgundy to Wood Gundie to Woodie Guthrie. And that's my Woodie Guthrie story.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 27, 2006)

I might be thinking of the wrong Guthrie, but...
--sings--
"This land is your land
this land is my land
from California
to the New York Island..."


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 28, 2006)

"From the redwood forrest........
to the great something waters.........":doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

From The Great Beyond....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 28, 2006)

Somewhere, beyond the sea...
Somewhere, waiting for me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Someday, someway


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 28, 2006)

"Somewhere, out there,
Beneath the pale moonlight

Someone's thinking of me
And loving me tonight."

--An American Tale


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I might be thinking of the wrong Guthrie, but...
> --sings--
> "This land is your land
> this land is my land
> ...



Nop you are complietly right.

*Singing*
I'm a dustbowl refugee, I'm a dustbowl refugee.....
Songs from 30th same as John Steinbecks "Grapes of wrath" ........


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 28, 2006)

The Wrath of Khan.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

oolala, lala lala the tigers sleeps tonight.......:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Hush you know, don't you cry, mama's gonna buy you a diamond ring


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Diamonds are a girl's best friends...


----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2006)

*Diamonds are Forever*


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

Die Another Day


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 29, 2006)

Die, Die........my darling!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

*sings totally out of key*

Ohhhh, my daaarliiing Cleeementiiine...


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 29, 2006)

Quick someone put down that dueling banjo


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 29, 2006)

"Squeal Like a Pig!!!"

Reee, Reeeeee...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 29, 2006)

VERY uncomfortable movie moment!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

Deliverance


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

FedUP ExS...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> FedUP ExS...



BHM/DHL!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

BTW, ROFLMAS,  :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 30, 2006)

SAS, KLM, BA, Air France or


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

AFP, DPA, run and hide... er... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

And I raaaan, I ran so far awwwaaay (Flock of Seagulls)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

...

*flutter*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

float like a BEEAAUTIFUL butterfly, sting like a bee :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

beesting... Bienenstich... :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Ouch?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, actually, we have some kind of cake over here that is called "Bienenstich"... :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Let them eat cake!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

Beefcake!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Where?? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Again?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

It's deja vu, all over again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

Vu Ja De (the feeling you've never been here before)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Where am I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Lost, but not alone...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

Home Alone!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Home, sweet home... 


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 31, 2006)

Be it ever so humble!

:wubu:


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*Oh Lord it's hard to be humble....



*


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 31, 2006)

It's hard to be green


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 31, 2006)

Greeeeeen Acres is the place to be...


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 31, 2006)

Out standing in your field


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 31, 2006)

Field of Dreams


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 1, 2007)

Missionary Man...................


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Father Guido Sarducci


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 1, 2007)

Land Shark..............candygram......


----------



## mango (Jan 1, 2007)

*Candygram for Mongo......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

mango said:


> *Candygram for Mongo......*



-liet ? Better with food


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 1, 2007)

nuff said!! 

View attachment foodnetwork.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 1, 2007)

I LOVE Rachael Ray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 1, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I LOVE Rachael Ray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:



She's such a cutie!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the Food Network. I'm hooked on the cookoffs and Ace of Cakes show.
 
~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

I've never seen Ace of Cakes, but I saw a commercial for it today that made me decide to watch it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Ace of Base


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*All that she wants is another baby
Shes gone tomorrow boy*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah! :bounce:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah but we all know a wild dingo will eat the baby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Which one? There are so many...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 2, 2007)

So many men sooooo little time!:batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

So many pretty women, so many attached.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah! :bounce:



I saw the sign ! (Ace of Base lived less the 10 miles for my place before they got famous (They are working with a new CD now) Hammerfalls use to be around less then 1 mile  so why have they not found me  )


I just :bow: for all :smitten: ladies around here in this site :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

! :bounce:


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*You might as well Jump! :bounce:



*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2007)

Jumpin Jack Flash - it's a gas, gas, gas!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Gasoline Alley


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

Detonation Boulevard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Blvd of Broken Dreams


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 3, 2007)

Gigolos and Giggalettes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

*sings*

I'm just a Gigolo...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 3, 2007)

Duece Bigalow, male gigolo


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2007)

Chippendales


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 3, 2007)

Chip 'N' Dale 

View attachment chip'n'dale.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

Alvin, Simon, and Theodore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

chipmunks!


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Monkey Magic!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Trunk Monkey...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 4, 2007)

I got junk in MY trunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Or so I have been told! LOL!


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*badunkadunk!!


 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

Honky Tonk


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

Honky Tonk Women....... (Was it not Stones ?)


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*HONK if you're horny!!


 *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 4, 2007)

Horned Tree Toad!


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Hunting the horny back toad.....



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

...follwing the yellow brick road...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorothy and that crummy posse`


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 4, 2007)

Send in the clowns


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2007)

Tears of a Clown by Smokey Robinson 


~CHOON!~


----------



## starwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't sleep, clown will eat me.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

"I asked the doctor what's wrong with me. I can't eat and I can't sleep. He said ...sounds like love's got a hold on you, sounds like love's got a hold on you." (Alan Jackson - Love's Got A Hold On Me)

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got a bad case, of loving you!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have you been lovesick?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, but do the symptoms include a sore throat, fever, and runny nose!?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can you catch the flu over the internet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, there are viruses....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just thought that the flu virus seems to be making the rounds here at Dimensions. I've had it, GeorgeNL has had it, TW has had it, Mango has had it and now you! Hope we all have gotten over it and can get on with our lives!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a world-wide phenom! George has had a recurrence, I'm afraid.  Do you think, could it be...a rogue TLW plot??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Nah, they wouldn't think that far...


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Nah, they wouldn't think that far...



Not far enough to reach my Lindt 70% Cocoa dark chocolate. Mmmm.


----------



## starwater (Jan 5, 2007)

Dark chocolate is too bitter for me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 5, 2007)

Leaves a bitter taste in my mouth!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

Bittersweet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

sweet & sour


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 5, 2007)

sourerkraot?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 5, 2007)

Hot dogs - do we really know what is in them?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 5, 2007)

What kind of kids eat Armour hot dogs?


----------



## mango (Jan 5, 2007)

*Knight in shining armour*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 5, 2007)

Sir Galahad


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

You can call me Sir. 




Or madam.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll take Sir Lancelot! :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll take a break!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gimme a break, gimme a break, break me off a piece of that KitKat bar! :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

My mama taught me to share!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mama's don't let your babies grow up to be Cowboys!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Cowboy Take Me Away


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Save a horse, ride a Cowboy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

R. Punkin! I am shocked and appalled!!  

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ditto BBWSweetheart! Tsk! Tsk! (giggle)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

ditto = makin' copies (SNL)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Roger... I copy that...over!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

copycat!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cat on a hot tin roof!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Catwoman! MeeeooowWW! (I wanted to BE catwoman..as a kid.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too! I love Catwoman - we even bought the movie! Meow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Nine-tailed cat...


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

Whip it good!


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*Into shape!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 6, 2007)

Geometry class and polygons.


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*Polly wanna cracker??*


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 6, 2007)

Along Came Polly


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 6, 2007)

Haley Mills made a great Pollyanna!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 6, 2007)

Polygamy? Did anyone say Polygamy??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Golly, Miss Mollie...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Little Richard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Roll Over Beethoven


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Sit! Lie down! Fetch!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Sit! Lie down! Fetch!



I want my mommy! :huh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

Sit Ubu Sit!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

I want my mummy!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Sit Ubu Sit!



Good boy!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

The Good Son


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The Good Son



She's my mommy not yours!! :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Yours, mine, and ours!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Where's my mummy?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yours, mine, and ours!




Me, Myself, and Irene. :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Me, Myself, and I :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Speedy Postales, AKA Aliena... or so...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Me, Myself, and I :bow:



All by myself; don't wanna be, all by myself!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

You'll Never Be Lonely (Highlord)


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You'll Never Be Lonely (Highlord)



Heeeeellllllllloooooooooooo bbbbbaaaaayyyyybeeeeeee!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Big Bopper


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


>



View attachment frogdanc.gif
...........


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

TW!!! (((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))

Did I take your answer or do you need to know who The Big Bopper is?

Tears of a Clown


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Nah... 'twas just the last some posts... I always ran into a simultaneous post of you or Aliena... Felt a bit unnoticed...

Tears For Fears (I know they didn't sing that song...)


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Nah... 'twas just the last some posts... I always ran into a simultaneous post of you or Aliena... Felt a bit unnoticed...




Let me say, you're very noticed! :wubu: 

View attachment frogkiss.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

:bow: :bow: :blush: :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Good! Friends again! Let's play!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Playground


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Devil's Playground!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Devil's Playground!



Devils Advocate!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada (Great movie!)


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*A Master Debater



*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

A Master Thespian!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A Master Thespian!



To be or not to be? That is the question.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

The question is the answer. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

To be or not to be?


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*I drink, therefore I am!


 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 6, 2007)

"I yam what I yam and that's all that I yam!"


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2007)

I never met a yam I didn't like......


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

neverending story


----------



## mango (Jan 7, 2007)

*Falkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

"Heads up, we're moving into a curve..."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

What do you need, a sticking-plaster or a new pavement?


----------



## starwater (Jan 7, 2007)

You pave paradise to put up a parking lot?


----------



## Danyull (Jan 7, 2007)

"Never park in a disabled space, cause if you ain't disabled, I'll come knockin'"


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

"If you (being from the US) park in a disabled space in Canada without a pass, you could get put in jail!"


----------



## Danyull (Jan 7, 2007)

"(I'm from the uk) The if I were in canda I would be in heaven. (my sister and friend are disabled hence why I hate that kid of thing)"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2007)

Knock, knock, knockin on heaven's door.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 8, 2007)

"Somebody's knockin' at your door!
Sombody's knockin' at your door!

Oh, sinner, why don't you answer?
Somebody's knockin' at your door!"


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2007)

"I hear you knocking
But you can't come in

I hear you knocking
Go back where you've been"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Fats Domino... (among others...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Fats Domino... (among others...)




Domino Sugar.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 8, 2007)

Big yellow plastic container.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

green little can...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Oscar The Grouch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

The Grinch...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

A Pinch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

A pint? :huh:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Let's go down to the local pub.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Let's go down to the local pub.




First pint is on you! :eat2:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh thank you :bow: hope it's not American Budwies though 
The second and third are on me


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 8, 2007)

Who's on first
What's on second
I don't know's on third....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Nobody's perfect...
Anybody here named "Nobody"?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh I see some miss understanding from my side 
OK the first, second and third pint are on me the rest must be on your own risk


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn no I got thirst and have to go to the refig and get a Icebeer :eat2anish"Björne bryg"

BRB


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you and prost! my bottle is almost emty:eat2: one more ???? NO


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

What about some ice-cream?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for Ice Cream! :eat2:


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

pass the spoon .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

pass the pigs...


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2007)

mmmm bacon


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> pass the pigs...



Pigs in the blanket! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

Sausage Egg and Cheese McGriddles


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

blueberry pancakes sizzling in a cast iron skillet until the edges turn a crispy brown...:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Brownies...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Pixies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Fairies? :huh:


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

peter pan


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2007)

Peter Pansy

Here's the story. When I was a kid, we had a new little of kittens on the farm. There was cute little fuzzy black and white one we thought was female, so we named "her" Pansy. Well, as she grew, it became obvious she was a he, so we had to change the name. Hence, s/he became Peter Pansy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> Peter Pansy
> 
> Here's the story. When I was a kid, we had a new little of kittens on the farm. There was cute little fuzzy black and white one we thought was female, so we named "her" Pansy. Well, as she grew, it became obvious she was a he, so we had to change the name. Hence, s/he became Peter Pansy.



Awwwwww. Cute story!

Peter Pansy = A Boy Named Sue


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Brownies...





Santas small helpbrownies or cookies ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Can be either, but Santa's helpers are known as elves. :bow:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

elves = rivers in swedish but with a ä in the begining.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

language lessons


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, I teach you Swedish and about life


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

What's today's life lesson?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

was it not dark chocolate and wine  :batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Days of wine and roses!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes roses like a sweetbbw, wine, food and chocolate that's life:wubu: and maybe a sunny beach.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope you and your wife enjoy!! :happy:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes we do holidays in Greese on Crete some nice beaches and cheap nice wine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

I've always wanted to go to Greece...

vacations!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes I meant Greece not grease:doh:  
But Im not like vaccination got to may when going to Uganda


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

bugs - run into them when on vacation in hot areas that sometimes require vaccinations.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> bugs - run into them when on vacation in hot areas that sometimes require vaccinations.



Well bugs and virus is not good for computors 
I dont like rugs 
either they make me sneeze
just like cats and dogs
so I rater freeze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

hypochondriac


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

No allergic


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

I set my allergies on "ignore". Helps sometimes...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm nobody 
Are you nobody too?

(ignore)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you perfect?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

No. Why do you ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

You said you were Nobody...

Nobody's perfect, you know...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Nobody knows somebody.....
Everybody knows somehow...
Howboby knows someshow...
Showbody knows somekinds........
Kindbody knows something.....
Thingbody knows somemost.....
Mostbody knows someones....
Onebody knows somelost....
Lostbody is me:doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> You said you were Nobody...
> 
> Nobody's perfect, you know...



Very clever!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Nobody knows somebody.....
> Everybody knows somehow...
> Howboby knows someshow...
> Showbody knows somekinds........
> ...



I'm a lostbody too! (Now!)

Lost at Sea


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Lost at Sea


Gone by the wind.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Rhett Butler


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Rhett Butler



Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Aliena!

Die Another Day


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hi Aliena!
> 
> Die Another Day



Hey there BBWSweatheart!! :batting: 

Bond, James Bond.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

double "0" seven


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> double "0" seven



Mission Impossible!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Peter Graves - now appearing in an advertising spot for a car insurance company. (Tells how effective the ad is, I can't remember the company!!)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Peter Gabriel's Greatest Hits!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Hiya Swampie!

Phil Collins


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Tony Banks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Piggy Bank!


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2007)

*pigs in blankets*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Pigs in Space


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2007)

*Dr. Julius Strangepork *


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 10, 2007)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Dr. Who? :huh:?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2007)

Orbital's rendition of Dr. Who


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Orbital's rendition of Dr. Who



They call me, Dr. Love!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't need no doctor, cause my will to live is gone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

...

Where did it go?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I don't need no doctor, cause my will to live is gone.




Well I can play some Loudon Wainwright III for you the will migth come back  
Why not "Smokey Joes café" and take a beer.
We dont want to have any "Dead skunk in the middle of the road"  or else I have to get "On the plane" to see


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Pepe Le Pew!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Speedy Postales?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

It was a blur. Could have been The Road Runner?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Elmer F-F-F-F-udd


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, Daffy, isn't it duck season again?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

I am a duck bent on self preservationumum


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Er... Could you please repeat that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Could you please repeat that statement in English?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Repeat. Repeat. Repeat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

repeat offender


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

repeat offense defender...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Defender of the Realm


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 10, 2007)

Forgotten Realms of D & D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

The realm of dreams


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet dreams are made of these...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Everybody's looking for something. Some of them want to use you, some of them want to be used by you. Some of them want to confuse you , some of them want to be confused.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't want to be confused, but I am... *yikes*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

I was told to go into the round room and pee in the corner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Take a look down. What do you see?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 11, 2007)

Little green worms coming out of me...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Doesn't sound like you're really alive, does it?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow! Doesn't sound like you're really alive, does it?



Living Dead Girl! :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

zombie


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 11, 2007)

night of the living dead


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Hide your brain!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a no-brainer! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

There's nothing to hide, then...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Nothing begets nothing


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

An empty void.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

vacuum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

that sucks...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

blood sucker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Alucard? You here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

He's hiding from Van Helsing...and Egbert.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Eggbert? Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't ask why!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm curious what makes Alucard fear Eggbert...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Eggbert belittles him


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

And there's nothing he can do about that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Eggbert is under the protection of Alucard's master.


----------



## Accept (Jan 11, 2007)

Alucard, L.A.N., a canal: Dracula!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, there's nothing to add...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

ok. Subtract!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

...divide?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

conquer!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

multiplicate?


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2007)

*Do you kow your tables?



:doh: *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you introduce me?


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2007)

*Have you met?*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2007)

Meet me in Saint Louie, louie, meet me at the fair!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Um, Who's Louie?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2007)

Short for Saint Louis, Missouri. I was quoting a line from a song in the movie "Meet Me in St. Louis".


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Short for Saint Louis, Missouri. I was quoting a line from a song in the movie "Meet Me in St. Louis".



"I'm gettin' married in the mornin'. Ding dong the bells are gonna chime..."


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2007)

*Ding Dong the witch is dead!


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 12, 2007)

Hostess ding dongs! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Ramalamadingdong...


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2007)

*doo wop a doo de doo*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

dooooowaaaaaaaaaaaahh...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 12, 2007)

la di da - la di da


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 12, 2007)

Do-Ra-Me-Fa-So-La-Te-Do...


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

do, a deer, a female deer...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 12, 2007)

Ray, a drop of golden sun...


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

Ray Charles


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 12, 2007)

and I raise you one to

RAY STEVENS


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat Stevens!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Meet him in San Fransisco a long time ago..........................


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

When you're going to San Francisco...
be sure to wear some flowers in your hair...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2007)

And I knew (I knew, I knew, I knew, I knew)
she could make me happy (happy, happy).
Flowers in her hair, flowers everywhere.

I love the flower girl, oh, I don't know just why.
She simply caught my eye.
I love the flower girl, she seemed so sweet and kind.
She crept into my mind.

from "The Rain, The Park and Other Things" by the Cowsills


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a Cowsills toy drum set when I was about 5 years old!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2007)

I was older than most kids in my kindergarten class (when I was 5) because I had a January birthday. :doh:


----------



## mango (Jan 13, 2007)

*Capricorn


 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

"I feel Lucky" by Mary Chapin Carpenter.


----------



## mango (Jan 13, 2007)

*Do you feel lucky... punk?*


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

mango said:


> *Do you feel lucky... punk?*



Go ahead, make my day! View attachment shootinface smiley.gif


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Go ahead, make my day! View attachment 13827



(LOL! How I can follow with an icon like that?!?1?  )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Left turn, Clyde!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

Russian rolette that's what Bush plays with everybody now


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 13, 2007)

Stop beating around the bush


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

And the beat goes on...la de da de da


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 14, 2007)

beat it on down the line...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

It doesnt matter whos wrong or right
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Someone's got the beat...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

Where have all the flowers gone
Long time passing
Where have all the flowers gone
Long time ago.
Young girl pick them everyone
................................................................................................:bow:


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Where have all the flowers gone
> Long time passing
> Where have all the flowers gone
> Long time ago.
> ...



Run Forrest, run!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

I've seen railway stations running, even single trees... but an entire forest?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 14, 2007)

If you run in a forest and no one sees you, are you really running?


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2007)

I hate running!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I hate running!



Speed walking!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

Those flat escalators at airports.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

The world is flat, I tell you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The world is flat, I tell you!



Only America still has its fizz.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Soda pop!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

Coke!.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Mountain Dew *clears throat before begin to sing (off-key)*

Theres a big holler tree down the road here from me 
where you lay down a doller er two. 
When you come round the bend and when you come back again 
theres a jug full of good old mountain Dew 
Oh they call it that old mountain Dew and them that refuse it are few. 
Ill shut up my mug if you fill up my jug with some good old mountain Dew.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Mountain Dew *clears throat before begin to sing (off-key)*
> 
> Theres a big holler tree down the road here from me
> where you lay down a doller er two.
> ...



*Vault!* er.. I meant.. *Mello Yello!.. *er or was that *Surge!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

(It's all) yellow hillbilly pee!


----------



## mango (Jan 15, 2007)

**writes name in snow*....



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

As I said in an other thread... The weather is down under...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you "down with that?"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

Fromunda Cheese!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 15, 2007)

From an old episode of Star Trek Voyager..."Get that cheese down to sick bay"


----------



## Aliena (Jan 15, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> From an old episode of Star Trek Voyager..."Get that cheese down to sick bay"



Damn it Jim, I'm a Dr., not a cheese cutter!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Damn it Jim, I'm a Dr., not a cheese cutter!



Limburger is purely, illogical!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2007)

"I don't know boy, what sort of cheese do you think this is?" Wenslydale? (Wallace to Gromit commenting on "mooncheese" flavor).


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hey man... have you got the munchies?

*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey buddy, can you spare a dime?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hey buddy, can you spare a dime?



18 and life to go!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

But where to go?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 16, 2007)

Wake me up before you go-go...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 16, 2007)

The Go-Gos.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 16, 2007)

I lost my go-go boots


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

Moon boots


----------



## mango (Jan 17, 2007)

*The Moonwalk


*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 17, 2007)

Get an RC Cola and a, MoonPie!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

A radio controlled cola and a MoonPie, you say?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2007)

Apple Pie!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307 8164062862089986280348253421170679...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

transcendental


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 17, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> transcendental



fundamental


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Well this car is automatic, it's systematic, it's hydromatic
Why it's greased lightnin'!


----------



## Accept (Jan 18, 2007)

Lightning bolt!!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

nerd-dom at its finest!!!


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

*Poindexter*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

*Lambda Lambda Lambda*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

Hubba Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Whoa! Getting blown away...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

What's for lunch?


----------



## Accept (Jan 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What's for lunch?



chicken sandwiches with miracle whip MMMMMMMM


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 18, 2007)

I Need A Miracle, Everyday...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 18, 2007)

Life itself is a miracle


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Crackers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Me too! Sociables...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Mysterious Minds


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Star Wars!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Mars bars!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

stars and bars


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

God Bless America!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Land of The Free


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Free Association!! LOLOL


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Free Association!! LOLOL



:bow: 

Free Enterprise


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Freedom of speech!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Free bird!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Freedom to take over these 3 threads!! LOLOL


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

highjacking!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeeee Hawwww!!!! :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Ride 'em cowgirl!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm queen of the world!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm the Queen of Hearts! :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Sis!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

sibling


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

LOLOL...I'm running out of replies!!! LOLOL That's a first!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

OK. We'll let some one else have this thread and stick with the other two... LOLOL (Not admitting defeat, of course.....)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

runring...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

redrum!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Thirteen ghosts on the dead man's chest...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

The Treasure of the Sierra Madres.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Sierra Madness...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Reefer Madness!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Roofer's Toy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Toys for Tots


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

The one with the most toys wins!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

*sings* The Winner Takes it All


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's not whether you win or lose, it's how you play the game!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

*much to the dismay of the free association inhabitants,bbwsweetheart continues singing* You've Got to Know When to Fold Them, Know When to Hold Them, Know When To Walk Away..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

*starts singing, too*
I'm soaking in the rain...

(I think you know the text already...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sing...sing a song...sing out loud...sing out strong! Sing of good things, not bad, sing of happy not sad.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

*emboldened,she sings bravely on* These are a few of my favorite things! When the dog bites, when the bee sings!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

I simply just think of my favorite things and then I don't feel so bad! (Punkin singing along with BBWSweetheart).


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

The dastardly duo! Appearing on Broadway!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

New York ... here we come! (I imagine you did see "The Muppets Take Manhattan"!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

First, we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin... (still singing...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

A trio! All the way from that great country, Germany, the great, the magnificent, TW!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Roll out the barrels, we'll have a barrel of fun! (still singing)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

good evening, good night...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

And we'll have fun fun fun now that...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

...daddy took the T-Bird away...

Bye! *waves*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

So long, farewell... the sun has gone to bed and so must Iiiiii...GOOD NIGHT good night good night


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 19, 2007)

So long, farewell, auf wiedersehen, good night!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

Parting is such sweet sorrow  

See you tomorrow, guys and gals!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, here am I. Where are you?


----------



## mango (Jan 19, 2007)

*Where's Waldo?


 *


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I found him.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

Lost and Found


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Lost in the Foundation...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

Foundation garments? :blush: :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

Bra burning!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Who you're gonna call?

Bra-Busters!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 19, 2007)

Call me. Please call me.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

"Call Me" by Blondie.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

Debra Harry - rock on!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

Rock'n'Roll will never die!


----------



## mango (Jan 20, 2007)

*The King Lives!!*


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

Elvis dying on the toilet...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Love Me Tender


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 20, 2007)

Tender Mercies


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Robert Duvall


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 20, 2007)

Space Cowboys


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Any which way but loose....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Any which way you can


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream.....mmmmmm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream.....mmmmmm



Strange thought process...

(Vi, how did you go from Any Which Way You Can to Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream? Something tells me this is probably the flavor of ice cream you were eating when posting!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey, I said I'm feelin' kinda weird tonight......

Yes, that's what I'm eating... as we type!

Besides, I couldn't think of another Clint Eastwood movie!! LOLOL

OK, here's another try....

The Unforgiven.....

(better??)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Baskin Robbins different icecream flavors


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Combining The Unforgiven and the many flavors of Baskin Robins = Robin Williams!! Hehehehehehehe!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Mrs. Doubtfire!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

"Oh sir, I saw it! Some angry member of the kitchen staff. Did you not tip them? Oh, appears they ran that way, it was a run by fruiting." Robin Williams (Mrs. Doubtfire) in Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

"Goooooooood Morning Vietnam!!!!!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

*sings* Good morning, good morning, The best to you each morning


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Snow White? (guessing here??)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Snow White? (guessing here??)



Close! I THINK Singing in the Rain! Remember when Gene Kelley, Donald Somebody, and Debbie Reynolds sang in the living room late one night?

Snow Day!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Neat!! 

Snow Dogs!!

(I'm outta here...gotta finish the homework... gag....LOLOL)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

White Christmas.

You finish that homework! We'll be here tomorrow! You can play w/out guilt!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Christmas in July


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

White Fang


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Fourth of July!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Hot July weather


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Antidote: Ice cream!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

sticky fingers from eating icecream


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

sticky buns! :eat1:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

krispy kreme doughnuts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Crispy fried bacon!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

bacon lettuce tomato


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

BLT hold the lettuce, with lots of mayo - please! :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

R. I lOVE blts with loads of mayo! Yum!!!

Burger King!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Whataburger! or Sonic or Dairy Queen in our little town. But the best burgers are at the cafe in the local grocery store!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Best Buy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Smartprice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Get Smart!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Maxwell Smart and agent 99.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Maxwell Smart and the voice of the animated Inspector Gadget


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Mathew Broderick!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like a "day off" but not like Ferris Bueller's!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Mental Health Day!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ground Hog Day!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

R. I knew that if you replied, that would be the association you came up with!!

Bill Murray!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Andie McDowell! (can you name another movie in which she stars?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Sex, Lies, and Videotape!

I win! I win. What did I win?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Dinner with Friends

(another Andie McDowell movie)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

L'oreal -because I'm worth it!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

and more on Andie McDowell "Michael" also starring John Travolta


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was going for "Green Card" with Gerard Depardieu! or "Michael" with John Travolta (love the pie song).
But I do love L'Oreal - I AM worth it! hehe!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Grease! Cleverly ties the Saturday Night Fever (John Travolta) and hair theme together. 

Beauty School Dropout!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Black leather jackets, poodle skirts and pink cadillacs!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Pink cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pink cadillac, plush leather seats, riding in the back....(Aretha Franklin)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T. find out what that means to me!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

River Deep, Mountain High

(or so...)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

A river runs through it....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Think, whatcha tryin' to do to me (Aretha from "The Blues Brothers)?!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Doo be doo wah...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Rama Lama Ding Dong


----------



## malvineous (Jan 21, 2007)

Bawitdaba (Kid Rock)


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 21, 2007)

Rock the house


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

We will rock you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Rock'n'Roll is here to stay...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Rock of Ages.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

....holding Excalibur in *Merlin* the mini series.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 21, 2007)

Merlin Olsen: Little House on the Prarie and Father Murphy and former FTD spokesperson.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

FTD... fresh flowers!!!!


----------



## mango (Jan 21, 2007)

*Flowers for Algernon*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Flower Power...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Power to the People!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Four Legs Good! Two Legs Bad!


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

eight legged freaks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

That would mean spiders are freaks...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 22, 2007)

Freaky Friday


----------



## mango (Jan 22, 2007)

*T.G.I.F.*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

T.G.I. Fridays....great food!


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 22, 2007)

great foods make my day!


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

Today is my husbands birthday.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 22, 2007)

Well wish him a Happy Bidet for me!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy to hear from you


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy together!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 22, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Happy together!



Turtle soup! View attachment Turtle Soup.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Turtleneck sweater


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 22, 2007)

*choke*  ..................


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *choke*  ..................




LOLOLOL.... that's funny!! That gave me a really good laugh!! :bounce: Thanks!!

OK... my free association is....

Laughter!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

chuckle ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

giggle


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> giggle



Tickle Me Elmo!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

evil toys...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> evil toys...



The Puppet Master!

View attachment puppet master.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

OOOOOhhhhh....scary......


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Zoinks Scoob!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy firecrackers, Batman!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy Toledo!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Holy Toledo!



Fire away!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Reload!..............


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Reload!..............



Baby, ya gotta let me rest for a little bit! :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Need a bed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you have one?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 23, 2007)

One, is the loneliest number there could ever be...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

What about zero?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

That's just sad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Sadness... is it related to madness?


----------



## Ktipes (Jan 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Sadness... is it related to madness?



mad i was mad once they put me in a rubber rooom.....


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 23, 2007)

Reefer madness


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 23, 2007)

Jimmy Buffet and his Coral Reefer Band!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wasting away again in Margaritaville, searching for my last shaker of salt. Some people say that that there's a woman to blame, but I guess...it's nobody's fault...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

You can't blame nobody for it... Nobody's perfect...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> You can't blame nobody for it... Nobody's perfect...



But we do okay.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

O.K. Corral


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Showdown in slowmotion...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Showdown in slowmotion...



Everyone is doing a brand new motion!View attachment frogdanc.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Watchout, he'll be falling over!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

...hockety, pockety...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 24, 2007)

Ibity, Bobity, Boo!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Boo boo!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Boo boo!!!



You wanna play with my pussy?! View attachment catandball.gif


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty......


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here kitty, kitty, kitty......



I thwaht I saw a putttty tat?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Pudding!!! I'll take chocolate!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2007)

take it or leave it....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

lake it or teave it...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2007)

"Lake Titticaca!!!" exclaimed Beavis.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Where's Butthead?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Where's Butthead?



Upon cancellation of _The Beavis and Butthead Show_, Butthead sold his AC/DC t-shirt, grew a beard, bought a guitar, and started touring with the Cornholio Captions. They have a following that are nicknamed the banana-heads. View attachment rockin.gif
View attachment yay.gif


Upon learning of his success, Beavis has filed a class action lawsuit against Butthead for stealing his copyrights to _Cornholio_ under creative infringement.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

I feel somewhat stumped...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 25, 2007)

Shall we call you "Stumpy" from now on?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 25, 2007)

I miss Lumpy - from Leave it to Beaver


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

The Beaver Brothers...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 25, 2007)

Smothers Brothers


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 25, 2007)

Mom always liked me better.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2007)

The Osmond Brothers


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

The Jackson 5!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Bad boys! Bad boys! Whatch gonna do, whatch gonna do when the cops, like LaToya, get you?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Dumb Cops, Dumb Cops, Watcha' Gonna' Do?

Watcha' Gonna' Do With A Low IQ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

"Man, is that guy fast!" (the speed of that guy in the moment of statement: 20 mph...)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2007)

The Man On The Moon...


----------



## scarcity (Jan 26, 2007)

Jim Carrey standing in the spotlight.


----------



## mango (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Limelight*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

A lime in the night...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

A Lime is a Terrible Thing to Waste!


(Was that quick enough for ya', TW?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Returning to the wastelands...

(quick? )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

T.S. Eliot


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Elliot, Elliott...

ET loves Elliot!!:wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

Phone home...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 26, 2007)

There's no place like home


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2007)

Home is where the heart is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

My home is my castle.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm Queen of my castle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Castlevania...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Sand Castles and Glass Camels!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

humpty back camel


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2007)

*Do the Humpty Hump!

 *


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Theres a bump


----------



## Aliena (Jan 27, 2007)

Oona said:


> Theres a bump



Bump, lump? Now I'm stumped! :doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Bump, lump? Now I'm stumped! :doh:



So is TW, apparently!!

You're in good company!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

*bump* @§"&$/$/&&/&§%$"&%/%$"!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

C'mon TW, I'm just bustin' your hump!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

Did I call the Humpbusters?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 27, 2007)

Does a camel have a hump or a lump?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you assume I'm a camel?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

Well if you are, I'd walk a mile to smoke you!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2007)

Walk a mile in my shoes.


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2007)

*Every mile I walk is five.


*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Johnny 5 is Alive!!


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2007)

*Johnny B Goode*


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 28, 2007)

I have five fingers on each hand and five toes on each foot


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

I got five good reasons why you should come up with wheat instead of white! 


View attachment ks.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Would you mind eating that burger yourself?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Burghermeister Meister Burger!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

A Yo-Yo! I've always wanted a Yo-Yo!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

The Osmond Brothers


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> The Osmond Brothers



Puppy Love.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 28, 2007)

Puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

View attachment garfield4.gif
.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

"It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is calling. He bumped his head and he went to bed and he won't get up till the morning."


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Morning has spoken


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Cat Stevens


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Cat Scratch Fever


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

I Got the Fever, When You Kiss Me :kiss2: 

Fever When You Hold Me Tight!

FEVER!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Peggy Lee .......


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Brenda Lee


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Uhm... Lee Majors?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

It's a Major pain in my butt!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

How did it get there?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

No matter where you go, THERE you are.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I'm here... how does that match with your statement?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Here, there and everywhere. That's my statement or this that a state of confusion?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Here, there and everywhere. That's my statement or this that a state of confusion?



If I could change my mind, I'd rearrange time.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

The Time Machine!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> The Time Machine!



War of The Worlds!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Mars Attacks!



I just wanna ask, can't we all just get along?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope. (sound of phaser blast) (reply to question in Mars Attacks)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, if this doesn't work, maybe we can take it along, instead...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chinese TAKE out! Egg Foo Yung anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Hong Kong what?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hong Kong Fooey!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Chow Yun-Fat?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Chicken Chow Kew


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2007)

*Ciao*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

c/ya c/ya c/ya c/ya c/ya


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

all4/1 and 1/4all


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

24/7/52...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

R2D2 and C3PO


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

*tweedlebeep*

"What do you mean, I'm a nerd?"


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

*breathing*

"Luke, I am your father"

*breathing*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

NOOOOooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

*whack! light saber chops off hand, Luke falls down the air shaft*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

*hanging on an antenna, closing his eyes*

Leia...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Cut to Luke in the infirmary with Leia, looking at his cool new robotic hand....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Need a helping hand?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## mango (Jan 30, 2007)

*The Bionic Woman*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

Now advertising the sleep number bed.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 30, 2007)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 30, 2007)

Ding Dong The Witch is Dead!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 30, 2007)

Which witch is Dead ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Which witch is which?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Are you a good witch or a bad witch?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

Make mine a sandwich.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

A sand witch...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't forget to use your sand wedge


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Sandie's Wedges


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't get a word in wedge-wise!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel like someone's wedged me across the hall.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone remember getting a wedgy?


----------



## Placebo (Jan 31, 2007)

selective amnesia


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

:blink: Uhm... where am I? Who am I? What am I?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember wedgies.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

All I can remember right now are some M&Ms...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember that I like plain M&M's and I remember when they only came in the original colors. Do you know the original colors?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Vaguely... remind me?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

They were originally only brown. Then later red, green and yellow was added.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't remember the all brown, but I do remember brown, red, yellow and green. Then I recall the red being taken away...and then brought back. 

Rock on M & M's!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Now, what was that song with "rock on" in the lyrics? I can't remember?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmmm.... who sang it... or give me some other clues.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm just hearing the words "rock on (reverb), rock on". I just hate it when something like that gets stuck in my head. :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh! I think I know what you mean....... wait... I'll get it.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Agh! It's on the tip of my tongue, but I'm listening to another song and I'm losing the thought now!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Got it...... It was sung by David Essex.... then redone by Def Leppard.....

Hey kid, rock and roll
Rock on, ooh, my soul
Hey kid, boogie too, did ya

Hey shout, summertime blues
Jump up and down in my blue suede shoes
Hey kid, rock and roll, rock on

And where do we go from here
Which is the way that's clear

Still looking for that blue jean, baby queen
Prettiest girl I ever seen
See her shake on the movie screen, Jimmy Dean (James Dean)

And where do we go from here
Which is the way that's clear

Still looking for that blue jean, baby queen
Prettiest girl I ever seen
See her shake on the movie screen, Jimmy Dean
Jimmy Dean
Rock on, Rock on, Rock on

Hey, hey
Rock and roll
Rock on

Rock on
Hey, hey, Rock and roll
Rock on

Rock on
Hey, hey, Rock and roll
Rock on

Rock on
Hey, hey, Rock and roll
Rock on........


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Violet - you are my hero! Thanks! Now I can get that song out of my head!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll do ya one even better..... Here you go....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000251P/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks! I am now playing Bond - the Shine album. Ever heard them?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope... what kind of music is it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

String music, pepped up like Hooked on Classics. It is 3 ladies playing stringed instrments (violin and viola) - neat stuff if you're in to classic music with a beat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

..........


----------



## mango (Feb 1, 2007)

*Lost for words....*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure, I'm just lost.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2007)

Lost Horizons!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Found it! :happy:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2007)

...and found!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank God! I was worried!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't Worry, Be Happy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Ferry McBobbin...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2007)

Ferry 'cross the McMersey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ferry me away!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Calgon, take me away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Scotty, beam us up!


----------



## mango (Feb 2, 2007)

*He's dead Jim.


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

So we're lost, right, Bones?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 2, 2007)

" The foot bone's connected to the --
--ankle bone,

The ankle bone's connected to the--
-- shin bone...."


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> " The foot bone's connected to the --
> --ankle bone,
> 
> The ankle bone's connected to the--
> -- shin bone...."



My chin's fallin' to my--boobies
my boobies fallin' to my--belly
my belly's fallen to my-- thigh's
my thigh's fallen to my--calves
my calves have fallen to my--ankels
and my ankles are just draggin' the ground!

Nobody knows the old age that I feel; no body gives a daaaammmnn!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe we should turn around gravity...


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe we should turn around gravity...



My ankles draggin' to my--calves
My calves draggin' my--thighs
My thighs draggin' my--belly
My belly draggin' my--boobies
My boobies draggin' my--chin
And my chin is a toupee in my hair!

Everybody gives too much crap about me!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Well... I'm not really sure this did turn out as expected...

Kentucky seems to be a different kind of soil as I'm used to...


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well... I'm not really sure this did turn out as expected...
> 
> Kentucky seems to be a different kind of soil as I'm used to...



We are unique!  By the way, you gave me an extra can!:bounce: Thank you. :bow:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, that means now you can do the can-can for us!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Aliena said:


> We are unique!  By the way, you gave me an extra can!:bounce: Thank you. :bow:


You're welcome...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Well, that means now you can do the can-can for us!!


You mean, this extra can can do this?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 2, 2007)

I Ga-rawn-TEE!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

What if *you* get an extra can?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

*Ewe*'s not fat, ewe's fluffy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

er... :huh:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> er... :huh:?



It's free association. You sounds like ewe. (You KNOW this, but are teasing!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure about knowing... perhaps I'm too dizzy for thinking straight around the corner...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Dizzy Dean (hall of fame pitcher)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

James Dean


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Jimmy Dean (former and perhaps current country singer better known for his Jimmy Dean pork sausages)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Dean Martin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Martin Scorcese


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Martin scores easy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Easy Rider.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

tin star!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Tin Tin...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 2, 2007)

Tin can.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 2, 2007)

Please Sir, can I have some more?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

Oliver!!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 3, 2007)

The Artful Dodger


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 3, 2007)

The (long defunct) Brooklyn Dodgers!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 3, 2007)

The Angels


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 3, 2007)

Da Bears!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 3, 2007)

Super Bowl parties


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

tail gate parties


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Barbecue... :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

hush puppies!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Hush! I heard a puppy howl...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Hush, Hush Sweet Charlotte.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Love monkeys


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Monkey Business


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

A Barrelful of monkeys


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Donkey Kong Country


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

Ms. Pac Man


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Mario Bros.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 3, 2007)

Milton Bros.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

Uncle Milty


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2007)

Dressed in Drag


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 3, 2007)

Just the facts Ma'am. (Dragnet)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 4, 2007)

(over the hill) Thankyou, Ma'am!!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 4, 2007)

The hills have eyes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

And the walls have ears...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 4, 2007)

er'es lookin' at you kid!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Sam, play it again.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 4, 2007)

Samwise Gamgee (sp?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hobbit friend to Frodo Baggins


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Any Dwarves around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

No, but close! Sleepy II here! Girlfriend to Sleepy III. Both cousins to Sleepy.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just goofy.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

My name's Headaches...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm gettin' a heahache just tryin' to keep up! :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2007)

It's gettin'
It's gettin' 
It's gettin' kinda hectic


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

:blink: 

Who'sa What'sa ?¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Whuzzup? :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

What's up?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXHr7omwGPQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 5, 2007)

Duuuuhhhhhh....


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 5, 2007)

Blah blah blah


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Yada, yada, yada.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Yoda? Where?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Over there, in the heap next to R2D2 and C3PO


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Where's R2D4?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Where in the world is Waldo?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Isn't he in Atlantis?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Wasn't he spotted in Xanadu?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

You know...Olivia Newton John mentioned she saw him there....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

John Travolta disagrees.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

How would he know, he wasn't there.... he was at the disco.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Disco Inferno!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

The Bee Gees!! Woo hoo!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Supercalifragilisticexpealidocius


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Mary Poppins!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Dick Van Dyke....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

That Girl!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Girls just wanna have fun...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Cindy Lauper


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Papa don't preach...


----------



## mango (Feb 6, 2007)

*The son of a preacher man


*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 6, 2007)

Papa Don't Preach to Me


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Dick Van Dyke....



AKA; Penis Van Lesbian.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Papa Don't Preach to Me



You are not the boss of me!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Who's the Boss?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Tony Danza


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2007)

"Taxi" and some words to make this long enough


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Mary Lou Henner


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

diet and fitness expert/actress


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

a fatness expert would be nice... or not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

M'onique!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

:doh: How could I forget her? :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

forgive and forget...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Gone but not forgotten....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

The Foresaken
By
William Wordsworth


THE peace which others seek they find;
The heaviest storms not longest last;
Heaven grants even to the guiltiest mind
An amnesty for what is past;
When will my sentence be reversed?
I only pray to know the worst;
And wish as if my heart would burst.
O weary struggle! silent years
Tell seemingly no doubtful tale;
And yet they leave it short, and fears
And hopes are strong and will prevail.
My calmest faith escapes not pain;
And, feeling that the hope is vain,
I think that he will come again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

...and now the weather forecast...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

-500 degrees! Better bundle up! Hell has frozen over!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Exactly! And watchout for pigs on low-level flight...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

To walk among the pigs ---- song and lyrics from King Missile


----------



## mango (Feb 7, 2007)

*Incoming!!!

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 7, 2007)

Batten Down the Hatches!! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Hatchback cruiser...


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 7, 2007)

Boobie hatch


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Me and Bobbie McGie ..,,.,,..,,,.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

If you're going to San Francisco...
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Where have all the flowers gone


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

They have gone with the wind...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Together with the answer .....my friend....:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you hear it? It's still blowing in the wind...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

No I'm out on Highway 61 now ............:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Get your kicks on Route 66...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I will take "Positively 4th street" then I will "Watching the river flow" and "Times passes slowly" and everything is "Too much of nothing" because I'm a "Rambling man" that just "Rambling around" looking for the "Visions of Johanna" "When I paint my masterpiece" but I feel just like I "Wade in the water" "When the ships come in". :huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 7, 2007)

Welllll.....alrighty then......


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 7, 2007)

Perhaps he should position all of his forces All Along the Watchtower while he, himself retreats to Maggie's Farm!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

They're serving chocolate at the funny farm!:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that funny chocolate they are serving?


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2007)

*Are you being served?*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2007)

mango said:


> *Are you being served?*



Be all that you can be.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

To bee or not to bee...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 8, 2007)

Let It Be.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 9, 2007)

The Beatles....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 10, 2007)

The Rutles...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

The Rattles


----------



## mango (Feb 10, 2007)

*Saber rattling*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Saber Rider


----------



## mango (Feb 10, 2007)

*Saber Tooth Tiger*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Tony the Tiger


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Tiger Lily


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Lillies of the Valley


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

lillies remind me of funerals


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> lillies remind me of funerals



...and the Munster's!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

muenster cheese!!! :eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> muenster cheese!!! :eat2:



Who cut the cheese?!! 

View attachment greendoggy.gif
View attachment sick.gif


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Who cut the cheese?!!
> 
> View attachment 15017
> View attachment 15016



EEeum. The one who smelt it probably dealt it!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> EEeum. The one who smelt it probably dealt it!



Uh-hum, well...I smelt thee!!!! :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blush:  

How can you expect a rose to be without a scent?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Smells like mango...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

P.u. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: :blush:
> 
> How can you expect a rose to be without a scent?



Well said.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well said.....



:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

Hi Vi!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Howdy doodie!!!

I've finished the homework and midterms for the week....now I can goof with all you guys!! Yay!!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Roses are red, violets are blue, remind me, who are you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm nobody
Are you nobody too?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Roses are red, Violets are.... me!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Roses are red. Violets are blue. Sugar is sweet. And so are you


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Little girls are made of sugar and spice. THat's what makes them so sweet and tasty.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Hansel and Gretel!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Reminds me of one of the cutest sights in the new Zelda game...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

players!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

I finally saw the new version of Willy Wonka.... Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Still like the first one better..... Johnny Depp was excellent, but it seemed like the whole movie was spoofing the original. Didn't like that.

Opinions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I finally saw the new version of Willy Wonka.... Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Still like the first one better..... Johnny Depp was excellent, but it seemed like the whole movie was spoofing the original. Didn't like that.
> 
> Opinions?



No, it just seems like a remake with the distinctive Tim Burton stamp. I enjoyed both movies.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll admit, it was funnier than I expected. I especially liked it when he kept crashing into the clear elevator. THAT was funny...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

As long as it doesn't happen to you...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

LOLOL That's the truth! :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

truth or dare?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Dare!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Dare devil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

The Devil in Miss Jones


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's to you Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2007)

*You're not Robinson Crusoe*


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2007)

Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

All In The Family


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Archie!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Captain Archer, look, over here!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

mmmm....the Golden Archs.... great fries!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

An archery range...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

*arrow flys by*

Whoa! That was a close one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like it had a heart-shaped feathering... V-day is coming...
All cupids are on the archery range for training, it seems...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

*clears throat* *sings* Cupid draw back your bow And let your arrow go Straight to my lover's heart for me Cupid please hear my cry ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

*gulp*

No comment!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *gulp*
> 
> No comment!



Are you insinuating that I might be TONE DEAF?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Nah... I just had a picture in my mind...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 11, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

How many is this???? 

View attachment cupid.bmp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I'd say... about 1,294.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

I've done well then...... :happy:


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2007)

*The answer is 42.



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Did anyone ask the question of all questions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the Question to which this is the Answer?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.....

42!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, as far as I know, we are living on the computer that was built to find out... Maybe we should ask the dolphins, they'd probably know... I'm not sure if the mice will tell us...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

The mice are history..... I think TW clubbed them to death with that big, bad weapon of his. I hear some of the mice were eating his relatives!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Rumors, I say! Shameless rumors!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

rumor monger


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey!! BBWSweetheart!! Welcome to the fray....

I caught Stuart in a mouse trap in my pantry last week.... sorry to say....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Stuart Little?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

R. Thanks Vi! Hi TW!

The Departed...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes... he managed to eat an entire bag of chocolate chips and munched on the remains of some Chex Mix as well..... dirty rotten scoundrel.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

R: *waves*

Well, rest in pieces, or how they say...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Reese's pieces


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

YES eat the Reese Pieces... NOT the M & M's!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

What about some Skittles?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

What about some M&Ms???  :eat2: :eat1: They melt in your mouth, not in your hands!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you hear that? Sounded like an angry wolf? But...I only see a tasty blue were-M&M!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Big surprise! That wolf is hiding inside of me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Beware The Wolf in M&M clothing...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Rrrraawrrr!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmm. That voice sounds chocolate-coated! Could the wolf be eating himself out of that chocolate coated M&M suit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

That would be the way you would be doing it...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

I could eat the wolf out of it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Nah, not necessary, I feel quite comfortable in here...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Comfort zone


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

comforter...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

hugger!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

But no Facehugger...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

The Mask!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Sssssssssssomokinnnnn'!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Suffering succotash!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

*cough* er, what?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Did I say something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought I heard you speaking...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

You hear.. voices?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess my brain needs a break...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Dain Bramage


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Reunion of the Brains


----------



## mango (Feb 12, 2007)

*The Man with Two Brains*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

brainstorm


----------



## mango (Feb 12, 2007)

*brain stem*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

TEA mode !!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

internet safe mode


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

That's impossible.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 12, 2007)

this message will self destruct.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Abort! Abort!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Too late...

:huh:?

There's something missing...


----------



## mango (Feb 13, 2007)

*Where's Waldo*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Right behind you...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't turn around!!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't look in the attic


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

See no, hear no, speak no evil


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

Monkey see, monkey do...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

monkey doodledo...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey hey, we're the Monkees!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 14, 2007)

Davy Jone's locker


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 14, 2007)

Pirates of Caribbean...part 2


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

Blackbeard!  :shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## mango (Feb 15, 2007)

*The bearded lady!!

 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2007)

The fat lady!






(and I'm the one who got to say it Nah, nah, boo-boo!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

The fat lady sings!   :happy:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Beverly Sills!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 15, 2007)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!!!


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 15, 2007)

My Nephew ( he had everyone of there play things, and that was all he watched)


sweetnnekked said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

My neices and nephews


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

I got a nephew... 13 years old.... worst age ever....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

Wait 'till he's 14...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

Time WAITS for no one!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2007)

Time is fleeting


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2007)

Fleet Farm


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 16, 2007)

Fleet Farm Mac


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2007)

Old MacDonald has a farm, E-I-E-I-O


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

A E I O U..... vowels!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2007)

Now I've said my ABCs. tell me what you think of me


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you're great!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2007)

How gr8 r u?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Kathy is supercalifragilisticexpealidocius......


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down. (from Mary Poppins)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Chim chimeny chim chimeny chim chim cherie....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 17, 2007)

"Chim, chiminy, chim chim, charoo, good luck will rub off when I shacks hands with you."


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

Chimney Boys...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 17, 2007)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2007)

Beauty and The Beast


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

Beastmaster...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes...master.....


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

Igor (from Frankenstein)


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2007)

*That's pronounced "Eye-gor"....


*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 17, 2007)

Do we really need to hear the gory details?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 17, 2007)

The devil is in the details.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

As always...


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2007)

*Maybe later, maybe never.


*


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe wavy baby.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 17, 2007)

Let's all do the wave


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2007)

_Don't try to fight the rising sea
Don't fight the moon, the stars above and don't fight me
The fundamental loneliness goes whenever two can dream a dream together_


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

California Dreamin'


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Er... California beamin' ?


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2007)

*High Beams



 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 18, 2007)

"Dim it, damnit!"

When someone was blinding my mom w/ the high beams on the road, she would do the "flicker" thing with her headlights, and say this.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Dimensions boards!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Take a tour through the thirteenth Dimension!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 18, 2007)

"The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across The Eighth Demension". Love that movie!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a multidimensional place, if I may say so...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 18, 2007)

There are so many dimensions to what you said that I have gotten a headache reading it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree...it sort of scares me too, in a multidimensional way....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2007)

ummm...Dimensions Chat?


----------



## mango (Feb 19, 2007)

*Boob night



 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2007)

:huh:? Noob fight? :blink:?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 19, 2007)

Club sandwich please extra Mayo


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh mayo, mayo what shall I do ?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Romeo, Romeo wherefore art thou, Romeo?!?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 19, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mona Lisa's smile


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 19, 2007)

:batting:  

(you said smile...right???)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, she said "smile", not "smilie"...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, she said "smile", not "smilie"...



simile, metaphor, and oxymoron


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

nouns and more nouns.....


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

"A noun's a special kind of word
It's any name you ever heard.
I find it quite interesting
A noun's a person, place, or thing."

School House Rock, "Nouns" (click to listen)

<sorry it's long, but it's what first came into my mind>


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> ...
> <sorry it's long, but it's what first came into my mind>


That's what it's all about in this game, no matter if short or long...


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> That's what it's all about in this game, no matter if short or long...



In that case....

*Gratitude.*

Next?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Who's next?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

<looks around>


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2007)

Who are you lookin' at ?:huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't do it!!! It wasn't me!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you sure? Why are your finger prints on the cookie jar, then?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 20, 2007)

Cookies, cookies, I love cookies


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

Cookie Monster!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

"C" is for Cookie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 20, 2007)

Kooky, Kooky, Lend Me Your Comb!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

*crumbs on face and hands, mouth full* 
"I swear, it wasn't me...I didn't touch the cookies"


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Nah, not the cookies... but the cookie jar...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 20, 2007)

Enough with the cookie jar. She was hungry. It takes a lot of energy to be an M&M fighting off M&M eaters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

That's true...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Truth is beauty. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2007)

*Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder...



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you mean that when you're drunk, even a thin woman can be beautiful?


----------



## grizz (Feb 21, 2007)

All women can be beautiful, it's all about who you go home with after said beer.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 21, 2007)

The real question is what will she look like in the morning.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

And it better be a she :shocked:


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 21, 2007)

Crying Game


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 21, 2007)

Crying in my beer


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 21, 2007)

There's a tear in my beer
And I'm cryin' for you dear

You are on my lonely mind...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Tears in my beer  
I having some wine ?
In the middle of night when I can't sleep...................


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

What the heck happened to TW???? Did someone eat the blue M & M?????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

*burp*


----------



## mango (Feb 22, 2007)

**fart*

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 22, 2007)

*sniff, sniff* Ewwww


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 22, 2007)

I used deoderant, honest I did.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

mango said:


> **fart*
> 
> *



Stop eating those iced vovo biscuits!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I used deoderant, honest I did.



Secret: Strong enough for a man, but gentle enough for a woman.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

What's so secret about that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Secret society


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

The Masons


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Guild Wars


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

The War of the Roses


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Kathleen Turner & Michael Douglas


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

The Rolling Stone


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Jack Migger


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

word play


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 22, 2007)

No word digger


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

diggin' fer gol', huh?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

Can ya dig it?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 22, 2007)

Sand piles and Tonka trucks


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Cowboys and Injuns


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 23, 2007)

Cops and robbers


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2007)

Kick the can!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Can I? Really?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Really and truely


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

*whock!*

Ouch! Who filled the can with concrete?

*hops around holding his foot*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Next time, put your concrete shoes on first


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

blue suede shoes


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I did it but that's non of your business


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

R. Huh?  


Risky Business.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

R: I think he was talking about the concrete shoes...

R2: Risky Biscuits? 


Business Card.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Business class


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Flying high...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

the Flying Nun


----------



## Aliena (Feb 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> the Flying Nun



Sally Field. View attachment sally-field-c1.jpg


----------



## mango (Feb 24, 2007)

*Sally Struthers*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Sal Mustella...


----------



## mango (Feb 24, 2007)

*Stella Artois



 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Stellar Anchovis


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

"Yo tell her you want egg an anchovise"
but you know they just have ham and cheese:eat1:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 24, 2007)

green eggs and ham


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Frogs have green legs and hamsters have hairy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

And some eggs have legs, too...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Ya some rotten eggs !


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

Now that's just gross....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

grosseries...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> grosseries...



shopping list


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2007)

*milk
bread
more mangoes


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

chopping list...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 25, 2007)

chopping block


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2007)

*a chip off the old block*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

chip'n'dale


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

aw nuts.....


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Now that's just gross....



I didn't mean anybody here, friends:happy:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

mango said:


> *milk
> bread
> more mangoes
> 
> ...




So you are out to do some reproduction


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> chip'n'dale



Well I don't like Chippendahl funitures anyway but they was well build and that stile was really popular 60-70 years ago


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

multiple posts...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Many posts:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

777, to be exact...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

*dingdingdingdingdingdingdingdingding*

*silver dollars pour out of the slot machine*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

"Ding dong the witch is dead, Which old witch? The wicked witch, ding dong the wicked witch is dead."


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Which witch is which?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you a good witch or a bad witch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Why do I feel like we're about to run in circles?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

When in trouble or in doubt, run in circles and scream and shout!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

I think, if I'd follow that advice, I would be feeling very sick soon and all people around me would be quite annoyed, so to speak.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

circle of friends - better?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

munch better!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Minchkin (you started it!)!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

What did I start? The Minchkin?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, when you said "munch better". Hehehe! I've been called a munchkin and also a hobbit because I'm short and round!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

I've only been called "sir" at age about 14...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sir Timberwolf - kinda has a nice ring to it - don't you think? :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

A knight in his shining armour...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Knights of the Round Table!


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2007)

*The Knights who say Ni!!*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

King Richard.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

The Crusades


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

a sinking battlecruiser...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

The Bismarck


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Hindenburg...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Titanic


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

enough drowning...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

The Drowning Pool


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

time goes by... so slowly...

er...

oops... I'm online...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Wake up TW, come back to us.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Just listening to some music... singing along... :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Share please.... what's the tune??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Right now... 

Let It Will Be - Madonna... 

Just listening to her latest album, Confessions on the Dancefloor.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Rock on baby....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

How much fortune can you make? 

(quote from "How High")


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 26, 2007)

Fortune 500


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Some day I'll make that list..... NOT!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Set the stakes up high...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

high stakes poker


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

poking around...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

fireplace poker


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

crackling fire...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

fireplace poker in the eye.... OW!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

eye patch !!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Patch Adams!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

pirate on the loose!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

No, it's Johnny Depp playing a pirate! No need to panic!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

21 Jump Street


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool.... are we in the third installment of Pirates of the Caribbean already???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Lost !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Found!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

I win?????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Door prizes!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Choose your prize...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

Give the lady a prize!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

What are my choices?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

pick a card any card


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

There are three curtains...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm.... Ok. I pick the 7th card from the left and the middle curtain.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

What's behind curtain number 1?

Ok, I picked the Queen of Hearts. What does it mean?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't keep up with you two!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I can't keep up with you two!



Hehe! I know, flying fingers! But..keep playing!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok...You've gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

Roy Rogers


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob Roy? ... :huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Well....Nancy...what's my prize... 7th card from the left..... 8 of clubs...what do I get?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

You get Rob and Roy


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

AND Mr. TW.... I picked the middle curtain... what do I win??


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob AND Roy!!! Wooo hoooo...what a prize...!!!!!! Thanks!




NancyGirl74 said:


> You get Rob and Roy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Rob Roy? ... :huh:



Sir Walter Scott


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well....Nancy...what's my prize... 7th card from the left..... 8 of clubs...what do I get?



My prize! My prize! What do I get? For the Queen of Hearts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> AND Mr. TW.... I picked the middle curtain... what do I win??



I picked curtain number 1, what's behind that one?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

One of you can have Roy and the other Rob....you must share, girls


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Awe...man... we have to SHARE????? OK.. BBWsweetie...I'll take Rob....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> AND Mr. TW.... I picked the middle curtain... what do I win??


Oh, too bad, you're curtained... No, wait...
You have won a weekend trip to... Castle Dracula!



bbwsweetheart said:


> I picked curtain number 1, what's behind that one?


Curtain number one, you say? That's a night in our snake bed!

Congratulations, you two!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Ummmm.... can I pick again????  




Timberwolf said:


> Oh, too bad, you're curtained... No, wait...
> You have won a weekend trip to... Castle Dracula!
> 
> Curtain number one, you say? That's a night in our snake bed!
> ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Awe...man... we have to SHARE????? OK.. BBWsweetie...I'll take Rob....



Ok, well, my one-and-only is George, but Roy will do very well as a...pool boy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ummmm.... can I pick again????



What contest did we enter, Vi? Did we take a wrong turn somewhere?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

BRAVO!!!! 





bbwsweetheart said:


> Ok, well, my one-and-only is George, but Roy will do very well as a...pool boy!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 26, 2007)

You can pick your friends. You can pick your nose...But you can't pick your friends nose.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

If you'd prefer an empty space as a prize...


Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ummmm.... can I pick again????


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh so very true....




NancyGirl74 said:


> You can pick your friends. You can pick your nose...But you can't pick your friends nose.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You can pick your friends. You can pick your nose...But you can't pick your friends nose.



Hehe!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

On second thought, I'll take that trip to Castle Dracula, thank you very much...





Timberwolf said:


> If you'd prefer an empty space as a prize...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> On second thought, I'll take that trip to Castle Dracula, thank you very much...



Would you like to sleep in the snake bed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm...snakes...Dracula??? Thanks for the offer, but I'll take the bat....




bbwsweetheart said:


> Would you like to sleep in the snake bed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hmmm...snakes...Dracula??? Thanks for the offer, but I'll take the bat....



spring training! (at Castle Dracula)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

basic military training...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

boot camp !!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Camp Candy (Cartoon Series starring John Candy)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

cotton candy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

chocolate candy ..like M&Ms :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh God... my shell just cracked! Was someone thinking about having and M & M snack?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

I had M &M s a couple of days ago.

View attachment main_top_right.gif


Mmmmmmm.... :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Jeff, have you heard that PURPLE M&Ms are the tastiest of all?? :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Is it a matter of good taste?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 27, 2007)

If it tastes good, eat it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

If at first you don't succeed, try try again!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2007)

"IF a picture paints a thousand words, then why can't I paint you." - IF by Bread.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

I see a red door and I want to paint it black..


----------



## mango (Feb 28, 2007)

*Paint the town red!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Paint it blue... too much red makes me nervous.


----------



## mango (Feb 28, 2007)

*Nervous Nelly!


 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 28, 2007)

Whoa, Nelly!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

Nell, starring Jodie Foster and Liam Neeson (quite the hottie)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

hot dogs!!!!!!! (Can you tell it's lunch time!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Chicken Wings & ~ Nuggets!

(Can you tell it's dinner time?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

a burger, fries, and chocolate shake!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I knew there was something missing! :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

The Missing


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

The Foundation


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 28, 2007)

stonework and masonry


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Look, a mason...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2007)

If it weren't for mason's, we wouldn't have the movie "National Treasure"!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> If it weren't for mason's, we wouldn't have the movie "National Treasure"!



National Treasure ---> Our kids


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*Won't somebody please THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Are there any children around here?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hansel and Gretel


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*Eat this House!

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2007)

You eat it, Mr. Bossy-pants!


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*That's Mr Bossa Nove to you!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

A boss novice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

base novice


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

The Boss....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Boss 302...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

bossy... (me!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

ouch! (turned my head too fast...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

That would be a problem....


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

What's the problem


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there actually a problem?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

I can see many problem but I don't know which we talk about or not talk about.:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, that's indeed a problem...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2007)

The problem with problems is that they are so problematic to solve.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

But now the problem is that we don't know what problem that is the problem so how shall we solve that


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Perhaps we can call the solvation army?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

Do they know the problem or do they just call God and he/she/it (?) solves it :huh:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe your problems are just wiped away, along with your memory.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Sings loudly and off key* Touch me! It's so eeeasy to leave meee all alone with the Meeemoriiies of my days in the suuuun...If you touch me you'll uuunderstand what happiness is. Let the meeemoriies live agaaain!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Good lord....I leave the boards for a little while to do homework and come back to impromtu concerts given by posters.....  :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

post-its!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

*spins in concentric circles*


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sit-n-Spin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy, sometimes your atoms are frozen...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

That's cause it's cold here.... brrrrrrrr......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 2, 2007)

Baby, it's cold outside.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Nancy...no song with that one??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Here it comes:

I really can't stay - Baby it's cold outside 
I've got to go away - Baby it's cold outside 
This evening has been - Been hoping that you'd drop in 
So very nice - I'll hold your hands, they're just like ice 
My mother will start to worry - Beautiful, what's your hurry 
My father will be pacing the floor - Listen to the fireplace roar 
So really I'd better scurry - Beautiful, please don't hurry 
well Maybe just a half a drink more - Put some music on while I pour 

The neighbors might think - Baby, it's bad out there 
Say, what's in this drink - No cabs to be had out there 
I wish I knew how - Your eyes are like starlight now 
To break this spell - I'll take your hat, your hair looks swell 
I ought to say no, no, no, sir - Mind if I move a little closer 
At least I'm gonna say that I tried - What's the sense in hurting my pride 
I really can't stay - Baby don't hold out 
Ahh, but it's cold outside 

C'mon baby

I simply must go - Baby, it's cold outside 
The answer is no - Ooh baby, it's cold outside 
This welcome has been - I'm lucky that you dropped in 
So nice and warm -- Look out the window at that storm 
My sister will be suspicious - Man, your lips look so delicious 
My brother will be there at the door - Waves upon a tropical shore 
My maiden aunt's mind is vicious - Gosh your lips look delicious 
Well maybe just a half a drink more - Never such a blizzard before 

I've got to go home - Oh, baby, you'll freeze out there 
Say, lend me your comb - It's up to your knees out there 
You've really been grand - Your eyes are like starlight now 
But don't you see - How can you do this thing to me 
There's bound to be talk tomorrow - Making my life long sorrow 
At least there will be plenty implied - If you caught pneumonia and died 
I really can't stay - Get over that old out 
Ahh, but it's cold outside

Baby it's cold outside

Brr its cold….
It's cold out there
Cant you stay awhile longer baby
Well…..I really shouldn't...alright

Make it worth your while baby
Ahh, do that again….

----------------------------------------


More info about that song...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 2, 2007)

It's getting hot in here


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Meeeeeeeouch!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

Strange sound call for a owl  :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

This was an owl imitating a cat on a hot tin roof... 



Who! Whohoohoo!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 2, 2007)

Who goes there?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

BRAVO!!!!! :wubu: 





Timberwolf said:


> Here it comes:
> 
> I really can't stay - Baby it's cold outside
> I've got to go away - Baby it's cold outside
> ...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

*takes a bow*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

For the singing!! Bravo for the singing!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

:bow: Thanx! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

Your welcome. :blink:  :doh:  

*encore*


*encore*


Can you sing it like Leon Redbone this time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

*sings Leon Redbone style*

Sweet Mama Hurry Home Or I'll Be Gone...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2007)

Gone with the wind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

*WhhhhhOoooooosssshhhhhhh!*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn....


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

May I speak frankly?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

You may.... lay it on out there Kathy.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn....




"I am your dam guide, Arnie, please don't wander off the dam tour and please take all the dam pictures you want. Now are there any dam questions?" ~ Hover Dam Tour Guide - National Lampoon's Vegas Vacation


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh my son was there less then a year ago he got lost and missed the bus back to Vegas, but he was lucky to get a lift back with another tour. But he was:doh: :blush: :bow:


So I guess he wondered were the dam bus went ?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2007)

Sings..."The wheels on the bus go round and round! Round and round! Round and round. The wheels on the bus go round and round all through the town!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

"Big wheels keep on turnin'..."


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 3, 2007)

"Roll on eighteen wheeler.."


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2007)

Singing Bob Dylan song*
This wheel's on fire rolling down the road
Best notify my next of kin this Wheel shall explod

If your memry serves you well
We were goin' to meet again an wait
So I'm goin' to unpack all my things
And sit before it gets too late
No man alive will come to you
With another tale to tell
And you know that we shall meet again
If your mem'ry serves you well.
This wheel's on fire rolling down the road
Best notify my next of kin this Wheel shall explod
...........................*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

A lot of singing around here, lately... :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2007)

The Sound of Music


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

The Sound of Silence


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2007)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2007)

*Silence of the Llamas.


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

The Dalia Llama - Can I call you dolly?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2007)

Sings: Well, heeeello Dolly. Say hello Dolly!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

More impromtu singing... gosh, I feel the need to brush up....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

There's a brush in your hair...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I wondered where that went....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sings: "I wah wah wah wah wonder why she ran away. And I wonder where she will say yay, my little runaway. My run run run run runaway!"


----------



## mango (Mar 4, 2007)

*da doo ron ron ron

da doo ron ron


*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ron Weasley (from Harry Potter...yes, I'm a dork)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

The Weasleys... easy to spot, I've heard...


----------



## mango (Mar 4, 2007)

*Whilst eagles may soar, weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.



*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

(You people keep coming up with things that remind me of songs!)

I'm leavin' on a jet plane! Don't know when I'll be back again!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

HP!! Love those books/movies... I'm a dork too....




NancyGirl74 said:


> Ron Weasley (from Harry Potter...yes, I'm a dork)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm a dork too....



Sings....
I'm a dork (Pepper)
He's a Pepper, She's a Pepper, We're a Pepper,

Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper, to?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Pepper, pepper, pepper.... don't ya just love the sound of that word??


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I guess that to hot for me I'm


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

aaahhh... tchooo! *sniff*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

No, no....not necessarily a HOT pepper.... it could be a green pepper, or ground pepper, red peppers.... Whatever strikes your fancy!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

God bless you honey.... 





Timberwolf said:


> aaahhh... tchooo! *sniff*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanx. Had been hit by a cloud of the spice pepper...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> God bless you honey....



Bee Spit .........


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Eweeee...I never thought of honey as bee spit..... Eweee.....




Fuzzy said:


> Bee Spit .........


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I HATE when that happens....




Timberwolf said:


> Thanx. Had been hit by a cloud of the spice pepper...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Luckily noone was cutting onions at the same time...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Oooohhh..that could have been bad...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, something like this...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Without a doubt..... Can I ask a stupid question...totally off topic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Feel free...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

You live in Germany, right? Do you speak strictly German or do you speak English too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I am the only one speaking english in my closer family (learnt it in school).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah ha.... so you're posting in English... it's not being translated or anything... (I know, that's a stupid question, I can't help myself)..... You've never lived in the US?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope. And as far as I know, there are no known family members living over there. I even haven't been in England, yet.
Strange enough, though I am native german (so to speak) I tend to think and dream in english - even while talking with others in german... (had first encountered this phenomenon during my school days...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Reallllyyy..... I wonder why that is? Can you get American television?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

American Idol


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Reallllyyy..... I wonder why that is? Can you get American television?


Not really... 

Back in the day when I was in school, there wasn't any sattelite or cable TV... We just had three TV stations to recieve via antenna... 

And today, we get to see all these american shows, but they're dubbed in german... There's only one american station to be recieved via sattelite... and that seems to be a news channel...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, your English is exceptionally good. Too bad the American shows are dubbed. You could listen to them speaking English. LOL





Timberwolf said:


> Not really...
> 
> Back in the day when I was in school, there wasn't any sattelite or cable TV... We just had three TV stations to recieve via antenna...
> 
> And today, we get to see all these american shows, but they're dubbed in german... There's only one american station to be recieved via sattelite... and that seems to be a news channel...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Back to Free Association......


How about that weather, huh???

(Hey, it's nearly 11:00 pm, I'm tired, it's the best I can do!)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

Weather Channel


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Weather Channel


 Weather Channel?, I love lightning and VLF EarthRadio!
The Electronic
Mad Scientist,
Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

From the Earth to the Moon.....


----------



## mango (Mar 5, 2007)

*Lunar Shuttle Tickets!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Lunar shuffle...


----------



## mango (Mar 5, 2007)

*Moonwalk*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Rockin' Robin


----------



## mango (Mar 5, 2007)

*Robin Hood*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Sherwood Forest


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Seeing the forest thru the trees......


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

Forrest Gump


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2007)

Life is like a box of chocolates


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Run Forrest, Run!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2007)

Running against the wind


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

NANCY!!! The 50% Irish girl... I'm 50% Irish too....

Gone with the Wind!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

100% irish... (not me... but 50% + 50% = 100%, right?)


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2007)

If 2 + 2 = 4, and the train is traveling east at 30 miles per hour, what is the value of x?


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> If 2 + 2 = 4, and the train is traveling east at 30 miles per hour, what is the value of x?


 The train is traveling east at 30mph and 2+2=4, so where is
the formula for X?
Mathematically
Challenged, With ADD,
Edgar


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2007)

imfree said:


> The train is traveling east at 30mph and 2+2=4, so where is
> the formula for X?
> Mathematically
> Challenged, With ADD,
> Edgar



Edgar,

It's the new math designed to make everyone feel smart. You pick the answer you want, then come up with a logical reason why that is the answer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

x = 42. Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

The meaning of life....


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Edgar,
> 
> It's the new math designed to make everyone feel smart. You pick the answer you want, then come up with a logical reason why that is the answer.


 WOW, Kathy, that makes PERFECT sense to me, now. Just
like moral relativism, there are no rights or wrongs, it's just relative
to the situation at hand! You're MOST correct, of course! Thanks.
The Morally And
Mathematically
Challenged,
Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Mathematics suck..... *she says as she works on math homework*


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mathematics suck..... *she says as she works on math homework*


 There's no better way to know it, either, Hahaha!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Moth flies away into my closet, having a feast


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2007)

Fancy Feast


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

No pantcy feast


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2007)

Fancy Pants


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Andi Pandy:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you see that train station riding along?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

Was it late for dinner?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Wait...dinner??? What did I miss?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Er, lunch, perhaps?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 6, 2007)

To quote a commerical,

"Looks like somebody missed snacktime."


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn.... I NEVER miss a meal... how did this happen???


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Damn.... I NEVER miss a meal... how did this happen???



Where's the beef???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Beef Jerky...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Beef Jerky...



Terriakki! Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy.
 I got love in my tummy,
 And I feel like a-lovin you:
 Love, you're such a sweet thing,
 Good enough to eat thing
 And that's just a-what I'm gonna do.
 Ooh love, to hold ya,
 Ooh love, to kiss ya,
 Ooh love, I love it so.
 Ooh love, you're sweeter,
 Sweeter than sugar.
 Ooh love, I wont let you go.

 Yummy, Yummy, Yummy,
 I got love in my tummy,
 And as silly as it may seem;
 The lovin' that you re giving,
 is what keeps me livin'
 And your love is like
 Peaches and cream.
 Kind-a like sugar,
 Kind-a like spices,
 Kind-a like, like what you do.
 Kind-a sounds funny.
 But love,honey
 Honey. I love you.

 Yummy, Yummy, Yummy,
 I. got love in my tummy,
 That your love can satisfy;
 Love, you're such a sweet thing,
 Good enough to eat thing
 And sweet thing, that ain't no lie.
 I love to hold ya,
 Oh love, to kiss ya,
 Ooh love, I love it so.
 Ooh love, you're sweeter,
 Sweeter than sugar.
 Ooh love, I wont let you go.

- The Ohio Express​


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

*clapping* Encore, Encore.... Bravo, Bravo!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

:bow: Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

What's up next.... something from Cats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Meeeeooow!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Woo hoo!!! Broadway here you come!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you think I'm broad enough for broadway?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Wouldn't you be if you indulged in lots of sweets and, well, food?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Could I possibly be getting a little too broad, then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you need to .... diet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Did you know that this word actually means something like "a special form of nutrition"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I did! :bow: However, most people think of it as synonymous with losing weight.

bread and water


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

*drowns* *gasp* Help! *gargle*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *drowns* *gasp* Help! *gargle*



Ahhh! *Starts throwing flotation devices, life boats, life savers, life guards to TW!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Careful! That life guard nearly drowned!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

*throws a surf board to the almost-drowned life guard*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Bull's eye! Now we could need a new life guard... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Bull's eye! Now we could need a new life guard... :doh:



 Oh no!!!! *throws another life guard into the water*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't you think they'd be able to get into the water by themselves? Besides, I'm back on the beach...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Beach Baby!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Bush baby 

(Well that does not have anything about being a baby to mr Bush)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Beanie Baby


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

jumping beans


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

jumping Jack Flash


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

*sproinggg!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

slinky!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

:blink: :huh:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=picture+slinky


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Sneeky snake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

sly fox !!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=picture+slinky


:doh:


fatcharlie said:


> Sneeky snake


reunion of the snakes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Drain snake


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Snake shake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Yuck!

earthquake


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that better  

Tsunami :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

AHHHHHhhh!

Mud slide


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

mud wrestling :batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

mud pie!! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

sand cake :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

sand castle


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Snow castle


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Ice Castles..... Robby Benson & Tom Skerritt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Cloud castle..


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 7, 2007)

"Flows and bows of angel hair
And ice cream castles in the air
Feather canyons everywhere
I've looked at clouds that way....."


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

BRAVO!!! *claps*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Da capo...?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Er...




BOO?




:huh:​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

Joni Mitchell


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, everyone was so confused that I went back to BBWBetty's post; the particle of song lyric she posted is by Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Aha!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Oooohhhh, Joni Mitchelll....gotcha.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Well... :huh:

Not my day, today, it seems...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

Make every day your special day


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Special K? :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah - My ex used to call me Miss Special K


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Ooops... :huh: :blush:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

Now I have 1/2 a song in my mind.

Ooops there goes another -----------

I can't remember what that word is. It will drive me crazy all night.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Crazy like a fox....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't know that foxes are considered crazy...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Niether did I, I thougth you were smart like a fox no cunning or crafty should be the right translation  :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

The Little Foxes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

three little pigs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

The Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

R U lookin' at me?


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

'Are you talking to me!?!' lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Look at me... no, not there, here, in my eyes... what do you see?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh just a little kitty cat :batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

I tought I taw a putty tat......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Meeeooowwwrr!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

I Did, I Did, I Did Taw A Puddy Tat!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

You really did?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

No not really, but I did see a mouse about 15 minutes ago, in my family room.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

A mouse? Cute! I see a mouse right now...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Is he brown and furry? Mine was a little munchkin....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Naw. Mine is black and silver.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, not being a mouse lover...I'm hoping mine is in the trap when I go downstairs tomorrow morning.... R.I.P. mousie....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't like mouse traps... Though I can relate to not wanting them to be in the house... It simply isn't their place to be...
Besides... I'm quite sure you're touching a mouse frequently...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

I'd be happy to open the door and let him dash out, but I don't think he'd cooperate. 

As for the "other" mouse... unfortunately, not lately..... dammit.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'd be happy to open the door and let him dash out, but I don't think he'd cooperate.


Depends on the conditions outside...



Violet_Beauregard said:


> As for the "other" mouse... unfortunately, not lately..... dammit.....


:huh: Sounds to me like some kind of urgency call from some hormones... :huh: Though I might be wrong, not sure about that... :blink:

(not exactly what I thought of, to be honest... There is one more mouse to touch...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

I use to touch that mouse every day sometimes to the left sometimes to the right and sometimes roll on the middle part


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

A brother in mind!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you think Violet B would like that touch :blush: :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Well... Which woman won't?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Well we just have to wait and see:huh:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not good at waiting. I want an answer now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, "Abwarten und Tee trinken.", as we say in Germany.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 9, 2007)

It just dawned on me that TW was referring to a "computer" mouse..... duh!! :doh: 

I thought he was referring to a sexy "man mouse"...... 


Either way.... I haven't touched one in a while..... :blink: 


Why? I'm not dating anyone.... and I have a laptop with a touch pad....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

Matchmaker needed!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 9, 2007)

"Matchmaker, matchmaker, make me a match. Find me a find, catch me a catch!" (not for me - I'm taken - just couldn't resist quoting the song!)

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

Catch-22


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 9, 2007)

"Catch a falling star and put it in your pocket, save it for a rainy day."
(I seem to be in a singing mood!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

*sings* I feel like jumping and dancing for joy!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

I feel good, nananana, just like I should now!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Natural high?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

You make me feel like a Natural woman. (love those Clairol commercials) hehe!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

"If I have only one life to live, let me live it with a blonde..." ...

old old old Clairol commercial


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Only her hairdresser knows" - another Clairol commercial


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Shampoo !!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Pantene, for hair so healthy it shines!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Hair - the musical


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Lady Godiva (knew I'd get around to something that leads to a chocolate conversation!)

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

R. Why did it take you so long?? Hehe.

Lindt truffles! Milk, white, and dark! Yum!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hazelnut filled chocolate truffles!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Toffifay (Hazelnut surrounded by a caramel cup. Creamy nougat topped with chocolate)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Never underestimate the power of the dark side of chocolate, my friends!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Softly, deftly,
chocolate shall surround you . . .
Feel it, hear it,
closing in around you . . .
Open up your mind,
let your fantasies unwind,
in this darkness which
you know you cannot fight -
the darkness of
the chocolate of the night . . .


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey! Who switched off the lights?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

The Electric Horseman


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Be afraid! Be very afraid!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Frightened enough?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Scairdy cat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Hisssss! Meeeeooowwwrr!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Milk? Cream? Kitty treat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Meow! *purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

I love kitty cats!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Woof? 

(Sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

Moo ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

:huh:? Moo?? Why moo?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

We had a meow and a woof, isn't moo the next animal sound on the list?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah, well, ok, what's next on the list?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that kinda like "Who's on first?"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

I dunno...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll bet Old MacDonald would know


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

*sings slightly beneath key*

Old MacDonald had a farm...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

*eei eei oooo...and on that farm he had a STREETCAT.... eei eei ooooo....*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

And BINGO was his name-o!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

* B -I - NGO, B - I - NGO, B - I - NGO, and BINGO was his name-o!*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

B - 9, O - 66

Bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

Wooo hooo!!! You win the kewpi doll!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Er..., wow... :blink:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

Well said TW!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Er, well... thanx. I think... :blink:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you public speak for a living?? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, maybe more for a dieing...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, you're good for something....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you sure? What could it be...?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure? What could it be...?



Believe it, or not.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

So many choices... :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 11, 2007)

Choose well TW - remember, you only get 9 lifes to live.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 11, 2007)

Cat food for life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Er... ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 12, 2007)

dead mouse count: 2


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

I sure hope they have a better life at where they are now...
*cue some kind of funeral music*


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 13, 2007)

tears, crying, etc.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2007)

tears of a clown...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

They're in my garbage can, does that count?

Dead mouse count...... 5





Timberwolf said:


> I sure hope they have a better life at where they are now...
> *cue some kind of funeral music*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't you think it would possibly be easier to move your house instead of killing all these mice?


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

DANGERMOUSE.  LOL. (dont worry I dont watch it or anything)


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 13, 2007)

Pampelmousse


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

You know, getting the moving truck might be kind of tough..... I'll think about it though....





Timberwolf said:


> Don't you think it would possibly be easier to move your house instead of killing all these mice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know, getting the moving truck might be kind of tough..... I'll think about it though....


Maybe you can teach your house to step aside...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there such thing as house training???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah. All you need is a personal trainer.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooohhhh. But if it involves breaking a sweat... forget it.


BTW... final (hopefully) dead mouse count... 6


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 13, 2007)

Mouse Hunt!!!!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 15, 2007)

House hunt


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 15, 2007)

I found the house...and lost the mouse!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2007)

Missing mouse - reward posted


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 16, 2007)

I found the mice...but they appear to be dead. Do I still get the reward?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2007)

Wanted posters:

"Dead or alive"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

Bon Jovi (Deja vu, I used Bon Jovi for another answer in any thread...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 16, 2007)

Bon Jovi rocks!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Literally...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2007)

Stop being so literal people!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Would you prefer us being illiterate?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2007)

Would make it more interesting to read the threads


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

That's a deep subject.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 17, 2007)

"Deep Thoughts" by Jack Handy

I used to absolutely love SNL.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh god, I forgot about that.... LOLOLOL That was hilarious!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

"Handy" is how cell phones are called over here...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Thats me
(Come-a, come-a, come-a, come-a, come, come) Im your handyman
(Yeah, yeah, yeah) Thats me
(Come-a, come-a, come-a, come-a, come, come) Im your handyman
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)

The venerable J.T.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

That comes in handy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Does it also come in extra extra large?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

It goes up to 9XL. I think there should be a fitting size in between...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Between the lines


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you read it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

I can dig it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice hole... all done by yourself?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Peace and love man....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Nice hole... all done by yourself?



Shortcut to China


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

How's the weather in China these days?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Peace and love man....



"The 1960s and '70s were a trip: bad as in good, heavy as in deep, cosmic as in far-out, high as in clean out of sight. 

It was a time to get down, get back, get with it, get it on, get it together, get naked, get real, and get stupid - if you get my drift... "


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> How's the weather in China these days?



Muddy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Addicted to Mud...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...... OMG... that just make me laugh!!!!! I have no reply..... just sheer laughter!!!!  :bounce: 





bbwsweetheart said:


> "The 1960s and '70s were a trip: bad as in good, heavy as in deep, cosmic as in far-out, high as in clean out of sight.
> 
> It was a time to get down, get back, get with it, get it on, get it together, get naked, get real, and get stupid - if you get my drift... "


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

mud pie :eat1: :eat1:  :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Mud pie..... pass.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

mud racing...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

muddy waters


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

mudslide...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Mississippi


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

misses hippy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

That's BBWS!! She's the hippy.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

No, Miss Smith! 

P.S. Was finally able to give you rep again, TW!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

*channelling love beads, head bands and bell bottoms....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

The big bad wolf... (don't ask...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

*bursts into spontaneous out-of-key song*

When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Alrighty then..... :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> The big bad wolf... (don't ask...)



I can't help but ask! Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

I was afraid to....



bbwsweetheart said:


> I can't help but ask! Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Alrighty then..... :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

And what was this wonderful tune you were singing... Aquarius?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

:blush: Euhm. Yes. Of course, I know you wouldn't recognize the TUNE as sung by moi. It was your hippie channeling - it's very powerful and caused the expulsion of Aquarius! (It was either that or Hair!!!).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

HAIR!! GREAT movie... I really loved that one.... I love 60's and 70's tunes....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey! I think I love ya! (Partridge Family)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Interestin what you could miss while being on a ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

I just downloaded that tune to my MP3 player!!! That and about a zillion other 60s and 70s....

How about Bobby Sherman....




bbwsweetheart said:


> Hey! I think I love ya! (Partridge Family)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Frying pan??





Timberwolf said:


> Interestin what you could miss while being on a ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL! Nah, it was this other location...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Aha..... I see......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

What do you see?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Right now.... I police car chasing a criminal on my TV (my nephew's video game!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Aha ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Police chase continues.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

What is the name of the game?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto III (NOT a game I would have let him have, but he borrowed it from a friend)


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 18, 2007)

To catch a theif


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Grand Theft Auto III (NOT a game I would have let him have, but he borrowed it from a friend)


Not exactly the game I would play, either. Though I'd never miss a nice pursuit with them cops... (NfS Carbon...)  



kathynoon said:


> To catch a theif


You can't catch theives...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 18, 2007)

But you can catch rabies


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

..... eeeeew .......


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

big creepy crawly insect with lots of furry legs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

In which fantasy-horror-movie did we drop right now?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 20, 2007)

Arachniphobia


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

*shiver*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Spiders are really beautiful animals if you take a closer look...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

*wrinkling nose* you look for me... I'll pass.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Arachniphobia



We're on the same wavelength; I was thinking of this association!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Something smell bad?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Nah, TW said spideys are beautiful animals..... 

*still wrinkling nose*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Mmm. Depends on your perspective.

Thought the wrinkled nose might have been from the St. Paddy's Day cabbage!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Nahhh, I passed on that one.....

I will take a spidey over a mousie though......

BTW.... the mouse situation has been resolved.... whew!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

R. Good! In a way, mice are kind of cute, but not in the house! Did you use a have a heart trap?

Mouse in the House!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

R. Nope, snap traps and glue traps. I ended up trapping to adults and 4 (count 'em) 4 babies..... (3 in traps, and the 4th I whacked with a broom!! LOL)

* singing* M-I-C-(see ya real soon) K-E-Y (why? because we like you!) .... M-O-U-S-EEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

You are a mouse murderer! I love you anyway, but, Vi!!!!!

Walt Disney World


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

When I whacked him with the broom, that was my VERY thought!!!! MURDERER!!

The Mickey Mouse Club!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

R. :blush: Ok,I have to come clean. I squished two crickets the other day. They were BIG ones.


Annette Funiccello!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

BRAVO! Welcome to the Murderers Club... would you like to run for office?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

OK!  

Murderer's Row


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

*singing* "Back on the chain gang"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

*starts chainsaw*


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2007)

*... I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
I sleep all night and I work all day.


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Tiiiiiimmmbeeerrr!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

Timberwolf!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

*sound of a falling tree*

*with a slightly squeezed voice* I knew this wouldn't go well...

(Just check the first episode to see what I mean...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

Uh oh.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm still alive... Just like my cousin, Thomas T. Wolf...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2007)

Wylie E. Coyote, Super Genius


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

Staying Alive!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ha ha ha staying alive, staying alive...the Bee Gees!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

days of disco!!!!!!


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2007)

*Pablo Discobar!


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

chocolate bar!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking for Mr. Goodbar - remember the movie name, though I've never seen the movie!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

Diane Keaton


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

Loved her movie with Jack Nicholson!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

ME TOO!!!! It was great!! soooo funny.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

(Me 3!! One of my favorite romance movies - also Crossing Delancey)

Hi Vi!

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi BBSweetie!!

Keanu Reeves was quite the hottie in it as well.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

Keanu is a hottie - loved him from *The River's Edge *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, I loved Keanu Reeve's role in that film. Also loved him in "The Lake House".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

Love Sandra Bullock's films! Can't wait for the newest one "Premonition".


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah...she's really funny.... LOVED Hope Floats..... Harry Connick Jr.... *swoon*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

New Orleans (what I associate w/Harry Connick Jr.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

I love Harry Connick Jr. - love to hear him sing too!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

***clears throat*** to the dismay of Punkin, sings...It Had To Be You...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

"Moonlight becomes you...." in my best crooning voice.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Punkin - people might start to get the wrong idea about us!!    Hehehehehe

Moonstruck


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Aaarrroooooooo!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeek!!!

It's a

<gulp>

<stutter> H-H-Howlin' Wolf.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

*trots over to swamptoad, sits down beside him, looking at him calmly, licks his hand*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 22, 2007)

New best friend TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

New? Not really...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Moonshine wasn't that a song by Shawn Phillips a long time ago when I lived in San José :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

song, song...
song of the south...
sweet potato pie and a shut my mouth....

gone, gone
gone with the wind.....


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

The answer my friend is gone with the wind, the answer is blowin' in the wind....:huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

Bob Dylan..... peace, love and drugs....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 23, 2007)

Dylon Marshall? Can't place the name, and I know I should...


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 24, 2007)

The Dylan/ Dillon (sp?) contest from _*Dangerous Minds*_


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2007)

I think I lost my mind.....

If anyone sees it, let me know, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if it was yours, but I saw a mind this morning, in Duesseldorf, Germany. When did you lose it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon, but it's crafty...it could buy a plane ticket....


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh buying a ticket too an areoplane ..........


Wasen't that Mamas and the Papas or was it Jefferson... ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

Jefferson Airplane... Somebody To Love:

When the truth is found to be lies
and all the joys within you dies
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love

When the garden flowers baby are dead yes
and your mind is full of red
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love

your eyes, I say your eyes may look like his
but in your head baby I'm afraid you don't know where it is
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love

tears are running ah running down your breast
and your friends baby they treat you like a guest
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm leavin' on a jetplane...don't know when I'll be back again....


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 25, 2007)

Have a great trip. Send us a postcard.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

*Please Mr. Postman* 

( Stop )

Oh yes, wait a minute

Mister Postman

( Wait )

Wait Mister Postman



(*) Please Mister Postman look and see

( Oh yeah )

If there's a letter in your bag for me

( Please, Please, Mister Postman )

Why's it takin' such a long time

( Oh yeah )

For me to hear from that boy of mine



There must be

Some word today

From my boyfriend

So far away

Please Mister Postman

Look and see

If there's a letter

A letter for me



I've been standin' here 

Waitin' Mister Postman

So patiently

For just a card

Or just a letter

Sayin' he's returning'

Home to me



Repeat (*)



So many days

You passed me by

See the tears

Standin' in my eyes

You didn't stop

To make me feel better

By leavin' me

A card or a letter



Repeat (*)



( Why don't you check it and see one more time

for me you gotta )

Wait a minute, wait a minute...

( Mister Postman )

Mister Postman look and see



( C'mon deliver the letter, the sooner, the better )

Mister Postman


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

The Carpenters!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Yup... I first thought of taking the Beatles version, but...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

I forgot they did it too.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 26, 2007)

Forgive and forget.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

The Forgotten Realm...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Unforgettable


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

Nat "King" and Natalie Cole...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Singers and Duets...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 26, 2007)

Sing, sing a song....sing out loud.... sing out strong........


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

strong like Popeye...


----------



## mango (Mar 26, 2007)

*.. the sai-lor man!

*toot toot*


 *


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

just another *man*ic monday...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

...I wish it was sunday...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

easy like Sunday morning....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 27, 2007)

mmmmm, waffle Sundays...... :eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2007)

Waffle cones with three scoops of ice cream! :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 27, 2007)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 28, 2007)

I scream for Ben and Jerry's!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Scream starring Neve Campbell, Courtney Cox Arquette...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 28, 2007)

David Arquette


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2007)

Age Of Aquarius


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 28, 2007)

Hair .


----------



## mango (Mar 28, 2007)

*Full Frontal Nudity

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

The Full Monty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2007)

Monty Python's Flying Circus!


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

*It's.....



 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Not a scratch...


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2007)

Itchy and Scratchy


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2007)

Lanicane to the rescue!


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

*Whose gonna rescue this poor damsel in distress?



*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 29, 2007)

I Need Dairy Queen...... Now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Queen of Clubs, Queen of Spades, Queen of Diamonds and Queen of Hearts...

Sorry, no Dairy Queen...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 29, 2007)

Darn it!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

Crochet it!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2007)

Knit one, pearl two


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

three, four, shut the door....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

four leaf clovers....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Irish Spring - fresh and clean as a whistle


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

give a lil' whistle...

and always let your conscience be your guide....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess uncosciousness would lead to disorientation, then... :huh:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Murder on the Orient


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Hercule Poirot


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Hercules .


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

... lots of "euses"...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

:doh: Avatar head ache........


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Not tonight, I have a headache


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't even think about it! 

View attachment not tonight.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

THINK???? I think I've missed running into BBWSweetheart!!! (((Kim)))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((Christine)))))))))))))))))

Yay!

It's a beautiful day today...Mr. Rogers!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Why yes it is!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

yes is a pleasant country:
if's wintry
(my lovely)
let's open the year

both is the very weather
(not either)
my treasure,
when violets appear

love is a deeper season
than reason;
my sweet one
(and april's where we're)
ee cummings


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Well said.... :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

say it loud
say it strong


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

just say it...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

"it"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

It's alive!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

the Ramones ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

*Too Tough To Die*





I am a tu tu tu tu tu tu tu tu tough tough guy
I tell no tales i do no lie

I am a tu tu tu tu tu tu tu tu tough tough guy
halo round my head to tough to die

main attraction in a freak side show
down in the basement where the cobwebs grow
on my last leg just gettin' by
halo round my read too tough to die

rainy days rain cool wine
I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine
hot sweat on my face
i feel like goin' out someplace

up late light my chocolate sweet
down at the gym where the muscle boys meet
i am very nice guy very sincere
in real good shape i have no fear

at the concert when the band comes on
i am in the ring where i belong
on my last leg just gettin' by
halo round my head too tough to die


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Then i can find a reason to live
I used to be on a endless run
Believe in miracles 'cause i'm one
I've been blessed with the power to survive
And after all these years i'm still alive

And i believe in miracles
And i believe in a better world for me and you
And i believe in miracles
And i believe in a better world for me and you

I close my eyes and it think how
It might be
The future is here today
It's not too late
It's not too late no!

And I believe in miracles
And I believe in a better world for me and you
And I believe in miracles
And I believe in a better world for me and you
All Right!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

It's all right now...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

It's all coming back to me now


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Total Recall...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

The Terminator


----------



## mango (Apr 1, 2007)

*I'll be back...*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2007)

back to the future...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2007)

Captain Future


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 1, 2007)

Planet Patrol


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2007)

Save the cheerleaders, save the world


----------



## mango (Apr 1, 2007)

*SAVE FERRIS



*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 1, 2007)

Buller, Buller, anyone ? anyone?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 1, 2007)

I know I can't spell.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2007)

Stop beating around the bush, spell it out.


----------



## mango (Apr 2, 2007)

*Nutbush City Limits*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

No limits...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 2, 2007)

Outer Limits


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Actually, I'm on the outer rim now...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Actually, I'm on the outer rim now...



Hey there handsome!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

:huh: Who, me? :blink:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 2, 2007)

Me, me, me, me, meeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 2, 2007)

A name I call myself.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 2, 2007)

The hills are alive with the sound of music!


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 2, 2007)

My granny (her favorite movie).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 2, 2007)

Julie Andrews and Christopher Plummer......


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2007)

Call a plumber!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Now I'm in a land of confusion...


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 3, 2007)

That could only mean my job.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Plumbing in the land of confusion...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 3, 2007)

Land of the Lost.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 3, 2007)

Sleestacks!!! Run for your life!


View attachment sleestacks.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Seems like you found something...


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2007)

You will always find something in the last place you look for it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 3, 2007)

Aliena that is hilarious!!!! I used to LOVE that show!!! OMG.... I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!!! Priceless!!!!





Aliena said:


> Sleestacks!!! Run for your life!
> 
> 
> View attachment 17720


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 3, 2007)

Lost and found....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

Home Alone II: Lost in NY


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 3, 2007)

(((((BBWSweetheart))))))))


Home Sweet Home


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

((((((((((((((((Vi)))))))))))))) Yay!

Alabama


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2007)

Alabama Clay


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2007)

jars of clay


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2007)

found in the tombs of the pharohs


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2007)

"Walk Like An Egyptian" 

View attachment walking egyptian.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

The Bangles?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> The Bangles?




Bang your head!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Ouch !


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 4, 2007)

Whip me, beat me, make me write bad checks !!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry, but the Devil's office is two doors down the floor.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, I tought the devil went down to Georgia looking for a soul to steal.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2007)

Georgia peach...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Peachse and cream...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

Strawberries and cream


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 4, 2007)

Cream soda


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 4, 2007)

Soda fountain (I was going to say soda jerk, but that sounds funny nowadays - comes from having older parents who had trouble getting out of the 50's)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

The Fountain of Doom...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2007)

We are all doomed! Doooomed, I say!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

If you like to take a sip...


----------



## mango (Apr 5, 2007)

*Lick! Sip! Suck!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2007)

sucker or lollipop?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ice cream, candy, lollipops, and all free today !!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 6, 2007)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream


----------



## NettieBet (Apr 6, 2007)

A blizzard from dairy queen sounds yummy, but what flavor...hmm...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2007)

Woodruff or cherry?


----------



## NettieBet (Apr 6, 2007)

(Warrant singing) She's my cherry pie!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 6, 2007)

You can never go wrong with chocolate.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2007)

Chocolate and Cheese


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 6, 2007)

cheese and crackers!


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Snack time!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 7, 2007)

Snack packs.... the old ones in the cans. I know some of you out there remember that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Memories...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2007)

sings:

.....are made of this.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Sweet dreams are made of this...
Who am I to disagree?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Eurythmics.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2007)

rhythm: the only word I can think of that has no actual vowels in it.


----------



## NettieBet (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat, I'd Like to Buy a Vowel!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> rhythm: the only word I can think of that has no actual vowels in it.





NettieBet said:


> Pat, I'd Like to Buy a Vowel!




What about a "Y"?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

*Vanna flips the letter Y on the board*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd like to solve the puzzle please


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 7, 2007)

"he puzzled and puzzled 'til his puzzler was sore,
then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before.
Maybe Christmas he thought, doesn't come from a store,
maybe Christmas perhaps, means a little bit more!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

spirits!!!! (The alcoholic kind!!)


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

Bars (the alcoholic kind - had to add this because "bars" was too short a message).


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2007)

Alcohol - The alcoholic kind!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Allolol - the funny kind...


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 8, 2007)

Laughing out loud


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

What made you laugh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

A clever TW joke - the funny kind


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

I see ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 9, 2007)

Easter candy coma... :doh:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

Coma, Coma, Coma, Carmeleon...you come and go; you come and gooooo--oh--ohhhhh.

View attachment boy george.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Coma Cola... :huh:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

Have a Coke and a smile! 

View attachment coke-smile-edited.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 9, 2007)

This is just..... ew..... scary.... LOLOL


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

...I thought this was kinda ewwwwie, scary! 
View attachment puppies.jpg


Would you agree?:blink:


----------



## mango (Apr 10, 2007)

*Puppy Love

*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2007)

First love :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok that last pic with the dogs painted...... ick......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Boopies ?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 11, 2007)

Boop boop a shoop


----------



## Aliena (Apr 11, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Boop boop a shoop



Betty Boop!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2007)

Times have been rough since cartoons went to color.


----------



## mango (Apr 12, 2007)

*Colour my world*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2007)

Its a wonderful world


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 13, 2007)

Round and Round. 

What goes around comes around. 

Yes, I sang it as I typed it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2007)

Karma......


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 13, 2007)

Hinduism..


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 13, 2007)

Ummmm..... I can't think of anything clever... does this count?


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2007)

*The Count of Monte Cristo*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 14, 2007)

The Count from Sesame Street


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2007)

Count Chocula!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 14, 2007)

Boo Berries!!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

Boo hoo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2007)

Boo 2 U 2 Booboo


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 14, 2007)

U2 Unforgettable fire


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 14, 2007)

Smokey The Bear


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2007)

Yogi Bear..................


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 14, 2007)

Boo Boo!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2007)

Picnic basket :eat2:


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

Picnic in the park


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 14, 2007)

*singing* Saturday, in the park, I think it was the 4th of July.....


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 14, 2007)

Fireworks.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

Fire in the hole


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whole lotta lovin going on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

Shake it, baby!


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2007)

*babies makin' babies...


*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2007)

Baby kittens! 

View attachment Me and Marmie's kittens April 15th 2007.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mish mish .. come come kitty. 

Thats how I talk to my cats.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

Cats... the musical...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Mish mish .. come come kitty.
> 
> Thats how I talk to my cats.


Do they answer you?



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Cats... the musical...


Meow!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 15, 2007)

Purring like a kitten


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Puuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2007)

Voila perrrrrrrrfecto!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice French/Spanish mix...


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2007)

Mix up a couple for me please.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2007)

*crushed nuts*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

They got a crush on you...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2007)

Orange Crush (pop)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

sliced oranges


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sangria Babe !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Sangria Babe !!!



Babe Ruth must have more letters


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2007)

Home runs !


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2007)

Run away!! Run away!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 18, 2007)

*running* 

What's the scoop? Who's chasing us?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 19, 2007)

_The Chase_ (I think starring Charlie Sheen?)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

Got me on that one....

The Paper Chase.... starring Ryan O'Neal, I think?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2007)

Paper cut....ouch


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

Paper cuts suck out loud!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Paper Mario


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 19, 2007)

"Paper Roses"


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 19, 2007)

Donny and Marie.... Mainly Marie.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

a little bit country....


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2007)

Monaco....a little bitty country


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

Princess Grace


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Grace Kelly


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

Gene Kelly


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Er... Robert Redford?  (Why did he come to my mind?)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2007)

mind over matter...


----------



## mango (Apr 20, 2007)

*matter of fact*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Does it really matter?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2007)

matter and antimatter


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 20, 2007)

fatter and anit-fatter


----------



## mango (Apr 20, 2007)

*Fat City Strut


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 20, 2007)

Strut yourself


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Strutting Lane... :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2007)

"Penny Lane"


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> "Penny Lane"



Pennies from heaven!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

The Star Talers


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 21, 2007)

Star Man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

'I'm a Rocket man, Rocket man burning out his fuse up here alone'.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

The Rocketeer


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2007)

Captain Zero of the Ozone Commandos, and his eclectic cohort Zilch the Wonder Nerd!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2007)

Zero, Zilch, nada, nothing, zip.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

null and void


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

The empty vacuum of space.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 21, 2007)

DYSON. It never loses suction.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 21, 2007)

Huh? What did I miss?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2007)

You've missed the boat, baby!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

"Rock the boat, don't rock the boat, baby. Rock the boat, don't turn the boat over."


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 21, 2007)

Ooooohhhh, I HATE when that happens!!



sweetnnekked said:


> You've missed the boat, baby!




I LOVE that song!!!!



Punkin1024 said:


> "Rock the boat, don't rock the boat, baby. Rock the boat, don't turn the boat over."


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ooooohhhh, I HATE when that happens!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sing a song of six pence..


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 21, 2007)

Blackbird pie, chicken pot pie, apple pie..... just gimme pie!!




Regular Bill said:


> Sing a song of six pence..


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

3,141 592 653 589 793 238 462 643 383 279 502 884 197 169 399 375 105 820 974 944 592 307 816 406 286 208 998 628 034 825 342 117 067 ...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 21, 2007)

"Today's Sesame Street is brought to you by the number..."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

"Billy don't lose my number..."


----------



## mango (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rikki don't lose that number...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Number five is alive!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

ad infinitum


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2007)

et cetera, et cetera, et cetera


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 22, 2007)

Yada! Yada! Yada!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry, Elaine, George and Kramer


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2007)

George, George...
George of the Jungle...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 22, 2007)

The 60's!...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 22, 2007)

The Age of Aquarius.....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2007)

Horoscopes....


----------



## mango (Apr 22, 2007)

*Zodiac*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2007)

Boat..........


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Whales on migration


----------



## Aliena (Apr 22, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Whales on migration






Humping back whales!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Humping back whales!



Humping Dumpty!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 22, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Humping Dumpty!



Help! I've fallen and I can't get back up! (see "Litterly busted my ass" thread)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

Get back to where you once belonged!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Baby's Got Back


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nobody puts baby in a corner.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 22, 2007)

That's Miss Frances Houseman, to you.... :batting:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 22, 2007)

You tawken to me ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2007)

No, ah ain't!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

What's up, Doc?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2007)

"The sky is falling!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

*Looks up*


----------



## mango (Apr 23, 2007)

*Is it a bird?? Is it a plane?? .....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

*continues looking up*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2007)

Oooo...that bird had good aim!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

*still looking up*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 23, 2007)

Beam me up Scotty!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

*looks up furthermore*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2007)

fur·ther·more (fûr'TH&#601;r-môr, -m&#333;r)
adverb 
In addition; moreover.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2007)

...quoth the raven,"nevermore!"


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 23, 2007)

Caw, Caw.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

*still looking up*


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Look more upper.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 24, 2007)

Semore Butts


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2007)

*Hugh Jass*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

*still looking up*

Could someone please help me? I can't move my head.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *still looking up*
> 
> Could someone please help me? I can't move my head.



**is cracking her knuckles**:blink:


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2007)

*Neck Breaker*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Ouch! 

:huh:

:blink:



Oh, no, not again...!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

Bandaid patrol on the way!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 24, 2007)

"Calling Dr. Fine, Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> "Calling Dr. Fine, Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine"



B A Bay, B E Be, B I Bicky Bi, B O Bo, Bicky Bi Bo B U Bu, Bicky Bi Bo Bu!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

WHO?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Bandaid patrol on the way!


Are they able to cure death?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 24, 2007)

No, but one of my epic D & D characters has a _Resurrection_ spell, I think.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh sure... they're those new "Death Recovery" Bandaids....




Timberwolf said:


> Are they able to cure death?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 24, 2007)

Band Aid - Do they know it's Christmas Time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Uhh... Is it Christmas time, already?

Besides... Where am I? Am I still dead?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, you can't be in "limbo".... the Pope got rid of that..... I'd say you're probably just floating around somewhere in outer space....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

I feel slightly confused...


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 24, 2007)

G is gay. Gay! Gay! Gay!

In the court of the crimson king.

Here come the kingfish. Every man a king.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

TW.... I'm even more confused that you, I think.....


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> TW.... I'm even more confused that you, I think.....



A is for apple, J is for jack...cinnnnaaaamooonnnn toasty apppplleee jjaaackks! 


View attachment box1020.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2007)

A, B, C, D, E, F, G....P - is for Punkin!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2007)

The Grea' Punkin'?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup... I guess...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 25, 2007)

Must be a road block I guess.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 25, 2007)

TW, whatcha scared of?


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2007)

*Whose afraid of the big bad wolf?*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe?


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2007)

*Isn't her name spelt Woolf?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't pull the wool over your eyes!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> TW, whatcha scared of?


:huh: Oh, that was more like a reflex... Approaching a road block at high velocity might cause a scared reaction, you know... Even to a ghost...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 26, 2007)

Movie: _Heart and Souls_


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

...---... .


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2007)

letters... ?¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

.-.. . - - . .-. ...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 26, 2007)

Morse code?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Yup. Some points for you...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey ya'll ....what's goin' on?????


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 26, 2007)

What's going down?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 26, 2007)

Nothing, I guess....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

We're back to nothing. Zilch, nada, a big ZERO.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 26, 2007)

It sucks, doesn't it.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

Like a lemon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd say, like a vac...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

Hoover!!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 27, 2007)

J. Edgar Hoover


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 27, 2007)

"Creme de la, Creme de la Edgar!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Edgar isn't at home today...


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 27, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Edgar isn't at home today...



Dave's not here, man...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Dave's not here, man...



That's neither here nor there!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 27, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> That's neither here nor there!



Here, there and everywhere.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Here, there and everywhere.



All My Life's A Circle!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

*watches some corn circles*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

Children of the Corn


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

This thread seems to be gettin' a little corny...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, let's make popcorn and watch some movies.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

OOOOOhhhh, what are we watching???


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Nightmare on Elm Street...


----------



## mango (Apr 28, 2007)

_One, two, Freddy's coming for you
Three, four, better lock your door
Five, six, grab your crucifix
Seven, eight, better stay up late
Nine, ten, never sleep again!_


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Yikes! :shocked:

But I need my sleep!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

*changing channel*......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

"...Welcome to the latest news... Jill the reaper has found another victim. The poor guy died in his bed..."


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> "...Welcome to the latest news... Jill the reaper has found another victim. The poor guy died in his bed..."



Die with your boots on.


----------



## mango (Apr 28, 2007)

*He died with a falafel in his hand*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

*still changing channels*.......


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2007)

Channeling the Spirits!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

The Spirit of St. Louis


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2007)

The Spirit of the Lake!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

The Lake House


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

The Fog...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Adrian Adrianowich :huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Who????


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Pete Townsend...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2007)

The Townsend (or was it Townshend) Act


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Ya got me on that one.... *shrugging shoulders*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah, Foiled Again!!!


----------



## mango (Apr 29, 2007)

*Tin Foil Hat!  *


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

Signs.... (with Mel Gibson)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Back to the corn circles... (without Mel, I fear...)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 29, 2007)

Is it time to anal probe the drunken rednecks again?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Is it time to anal probe the drunken rednecks again?



God, I hope so!:wubu:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope springs eternal??


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind

(I hated that 'effin' movie!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope Floats....... Harry Connick, Jr..... *swoon* :wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

Vanilla Rootbeer Float! Yum:eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

*raises hand*

I'll have one!!! :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd happily make you one if I were in Ohio but alas, I'm not. Nor are you here.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

Geography... it sucks sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

Amen, Sister!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

praying mantis


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

Roger Maris


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Morris Minor


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

Morris the cat....


----------



## Aliena (Apr 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Morris the cat....



You raannnng?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

*ding dong*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Ding dong. The witch is dead. The witch is dead!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll get you my pretty....and your little dog too!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 29, 2007)

Owe we owe, we owe her.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 30, 2007)

"It's a twista', it's a twista..."


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> "It's a twista', it's a twista..."



"I'mma make you a celebrity overnight..."


----------



## mango (Apr 30, 2007)

*Andy Warhol's 15 minutes of fame.*


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

mango said:


> *Andy Warhol's 15 minutes of fame.*



On the Internet, everyone will be famous to fifteen people.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2007)

*counts*

Well, seems like I need some more people...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2007)

Have your people call my people....


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 30, 2007)

What should they call them?


----------



## mango (Apr 30, 2007)

*Don't call me.. I'll call you.*


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

mango said:


> *Don't call me.. I'll call you.*



You can call me Al.


----------



## mango (Apr 30, 2007)

*Al Coholic.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 30, 2007)

mango said:


> *Al Coholic.*



Al Bucolic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Al Dente .


----------



## mango (May 1, 2007)

*Dental Plan...

(Lisa needs braces)*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 1, 2007)

Brace yourself.


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2007)

Has the fork lift arrived yet?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Has the fork lift arrived yet?



Fork You!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2007)

"SPOOOOOOOOOOOON!" ~~Heh, bonus points to those that remember whose "battle cry" that was.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 1, 2007)

Give us a hint......


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2007)

Big guy in a blue suit, followed by a small guy in a moth suit.


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Big guy in a blue suit, followed by a small guy in a moth suit.



What's that say up on the moon?

CHA-


----------



## Zoom (May 2, 2007)

"Eat at Joe's"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Zoom said:


> "Eat at Joe's"



Smokey Joe's Cafe?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> "SPOOOOOOOOOOOON!" ~~Heh, bonus points to those that remember whose "battle cry" that was.


The Tick.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 2, 2007)

Hickory Dickory dock.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Tom Tom the Piper's Son!


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 2, 2007)

Stop Thief


----------



## alienlanes (May 2, 2007)

Stop In The Name Of Love


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Stop Making Sense


----------



## alienlanes (May 2, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Stop Making Sense



Burning Down The House


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Burning Down The House



............'77


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

'74 - '75 ...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Hut, hut, hike!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 2, 2007)

Touch Down!


----------



## kathynoon (May 2, 2007)

Touching me softly


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 2, 2007)

TMI :doh:


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 2, 2007)

TMJ

extra words


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 2, 2007)

Abc 123


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 2, 2007)

Back to basics.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Baby Got Back!!


----------



## Zoom (May 2, 2007)

Back in the CCCP


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Back in the USSR

Yeah, yeah, I know!


----------



## mango (May 2, 2007)

*Nobody puts Baby in a corner...*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

'cept Lenny!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Lenny Lane losing lawn :huh:


Strange things going on in my brains...


----------



## mango (May 3, 2007)

*Lawn Mower Man*


----------



## Zandoz (May 3, 2007)

Moe D Lawn


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Moe D Lawn



O D Lay

_Odelay_


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 3, 2007)

Lay's potato chips! MMMMmmmmm!!!


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Lay's potato chips! MMMMmmmmm!!!



If you ain't chippin', then you must be trippin'


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Day Tripper


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Day Tripper



that Pretenders song that sounds exactly like "Day Tripper"
...I think it was called "Space Invaders"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Space Invaders...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 3, 2007)

Piiigs Iiinnn Spaaaaace...!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

The Muppet Show...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 3, 2007)

Hooray for Hollywood!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Hollywood Squares


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 3, 2007)

Peter Marshall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Martial Law


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 3, 2007)

Martial Arts :bow:


----------



## BBW Betty (May 3, 2007)

Fine Arts.


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2007)

You're so fine


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 3, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> You're so fine



Doo ron, doo ron, doo ron...


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2007)

I thought of two things....... Shawn Cassidy 

AND a line from an ole SNL skit. What is it when Shawn Cassidy gets an STD. Da doo ron ronaria


----------



## mango (May 4, 2007)

*David Cassidy*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Cassidy Square


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

The Partridge Family


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 4, 2007)

Kinkade


more words


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

No more words...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

..she's actual size but she seems much bigger to me!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Daydreams... *sigh*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

dream lover


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

"Dream, dream, dream, all I do is dream..."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Life is but a dream


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to Dreamland...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to the world, baby boy!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Special delivery.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Address unknown.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

*best Elvis impersonation voice I can muster* RETURN TO SENDER


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

No such phone!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

You can call me any old time


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

I gave a letter to the postman,
He put it his sack.
Bright in early next morning,
He brought my letter back.

She wrote upon it:
Return to sender, address unknown.
No such number, no such zone.
We had a quarrel, a lovers spat
I write Im sorry but my letter keeps coming back.

So then I dropped it in the mailbox
And sent it special d.
Bright in early next morning
It came right back to me.

She wrote upon it:
Return to sender, address unknown.
No such person, no such so.

This time Im gonna take it myself
And put it right in her hand.
And if it comes back the very next day
Then Ill understand - the writing on it

Return to sender, address unknown.
No such number, no such zone.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

In the zone


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Danger Zone


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Zoning out!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

coming out


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Come Monday!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

You called?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Addams Family. You rang?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

What was that bang?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Bang a gong, get it on!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 4, 2007)

The Gong Show!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

Chuck Barris


----------



## mango (May 5, 2007)

*Chuck Berry*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2007)

Franken Berry


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2007)

Baseball has been berry berry gooood to me.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

Roberto and Sandy Alomar


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 5, 2007)

Roberto Clemente (Dang, still on the baseball theme!)


----------



## mango (May 5, 2007)

*Who's on first?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

Jim Thome......


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

I'm off...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 5, 2007)

... to see the wizard!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

I'll get you my pretty.... and you're little dog too!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Meow? :huh:


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2007)

Nice kitty, pretty kitty.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

TW, the evolver....


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

Revolver, Volvo, evolotion revolution. (eh! I just went with the sounds like version)!  

~Punkin


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2007)

All we are saying is give peas a chance!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

Please, sir, may we have more?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2007)

Chocolate, anyone?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2007)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Matthew Broderick


----------



## mango (May 6, 2007)

*Rick Moranis*


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2007)

honey I shrunk the kids


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

The Incredible Shrinking Woman


----------



## mango (May 6, 2007)

*Attack of the 50 Foot Woman *


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2007)

Attaaaack of the Killer Tomaaatoes!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

When animals attack!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Animal Planet


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

Pluto's not a planet...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Pluto losing it's planet status, sucks....


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2007)

That's the way it is,
Truly, uly, uly is!
So watch' gonna' do today?


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2007)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Live like you were dying. (I love that Tim McGraw song.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Zombies


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

The walking dead....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

The Green Mile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

I'm a thousand miles from nowhere...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Sheesh.... now who's Ms. Speedy Gonzales.....


In the middle of nowhere....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

R. hehe. Read the post, eh?

He's a real nowhere man


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Howard Jones 











(had a restaruant called Nowhere Special... it's a big leap )


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

R. I did.... thank you.... ((((BBWSweetheart))))


Who's the man?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

R. Thanks for explaining! :bow: 

Jones Beach


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Me and Mrs. Jones


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

*off topic* 

HOLY CRAP I GOT ANOTHER CAN!!! WOO HOO!!!  


*back on topic*


Bobby Gentry


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

R. Congrats!!!  

Bobby Sherman


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Julie, Julie, Julie Do ya love me????


(I was MADLY in love with Bobby Sherman....:wubu: )


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

I wish that I was Jesse's girl!

I was madly in love with Rick Springfield as a teen


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Dr. Noah Drake

(that was his character's name wasn't it??)


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

General Hospital






yes it was! *dreamy sigh*:batting:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Soap operas!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Like sands through the hourglass, so are the

Days of Our Lives.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

You see this?! This is how long you have to live. And it isn't long my pretty, it isn't long! I'M NOT WAITING FOREVER TO GET THOSE SHOES!!
-Witch shows the hourglass


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Ding dong the Witch is dead...which old witch, the Wicked Witch, ding dong the Wicked Witch is dead!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2007)

Off To See The Lizard

Last Mango In Paris

A White Sportcoat And A Pink Crustacean

(Jimmy Buffet Titles)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Margarettaville


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2007)

Smallville...


----------



## mango (May 7, 2007)

*Pleasantville*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Cruella DeVille


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 7, 2007)

SPOTS..........hundreds and hundreds of spots!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2007)

Out, Damned Spot! (Lady Macbeth)


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2007)

Is this a dagger I see before me?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Nay, it's just a kitchen knife...


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2007)

Glenn Close boils a bunny rabbit.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

I will not be ignored, Dan!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

:huh: Who ignores U?


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2007)

Dr Who.............


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2007)

Who framed Roger Rabbit...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

The soup...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 7, 2007)

The infamous fly in the the soup.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Waiter, there is a soup in my fly...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 7, 2007)

"Sorry sir, I will get you a new fly!"


----------



## mango (May 7, 2007)

*Flying the friendly skies*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Fly like an eagle...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 7, 2007)

"Thank you for flying sh-ity airlines! We know you had a choice of airlines, and you apparently made the wrong choice!"


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

I'll take a bus.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 7, 2007)

The movie Speed!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Keanu Reeves.... hottie!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Hey! What's cooking?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2007)

someone's in the kitchen with dinah


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Emerile Lagasse.... BAM!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Ouch! That were my fingers under that platter...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

Waiter! There's a finger in my soup!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Finger soup...the new delicacy!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Deeliocious... Say, whose's fingers were these?



(Seems like my kind of humor is contagious...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 7, 2007)

Waiter, I just got fingered!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

:shocked: How's that again???


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Interesting things happening around here...


----------



## mango (May 8, 2007)

*Here I am to save the day!!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Hey, the cavalry is just in time...


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2007)

F troop.............


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Riders in the wind...


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2007)

the answer my friend is blowing in the wind


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 8, 2007)

Bob Dylan.....


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2007)

Just like a woman


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 8, 2007)

Only a woman to me......

(Billy Joel)


----------



## mango (May 8, 2007)

*More than a Woman

(The Bee Gees)*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Oh Yeah

(Yello)


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2007)

They call her Mellow Yellow, quite right!


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2007)

We all live in a yellow submarine. . . .


----------



## snuggletiger (May 8, 2007)

Dive Dive Dive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2007)

Captain - I have the enemy in our periscope sight!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 8, 2007)

Bermuda Triangle (Sorry. Just finished reading that book, had a lot of subs in it.  )


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Subway ...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2007)

Public transportation


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2007)

Chicago Public Transit Authority aka; Chicago


----------



## kathynoon (May 8, 2007)

NAAFA Convention - Chicago - This summer


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2007)

Summertime, summertime, sum, sum, summertime!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2007)

Summertime and the livin' is easy!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Roll out those lazy, hazy crazy days of summer.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Like ice in the sunshine...


----------



## mango (May 9, 2007)

*Aahhhh... I'm melting!!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

*puts mango in the freezer* Better?


----------



## moore2me (May 9, 2007)

Del Monte has some delicious new Fruit Chillers that a little slushee cups in *Mango* and *Strawberry* flavors you put in the freezer. Take out after a short time and eat as a summertime treat. Yummy! :eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2007)

Is Del Monte related to Del Shannon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

Runaway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

BBWSweetheart, don't runaway. Come back, come back litle Sheba!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Meow? Over here, we have a brand of cat food with that name...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

We have that brand here too, but my cats prefer Fancy Feast.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 9, 2007)

Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks! But, TW, I think we are in May, so just sing a happy, happy song and have a picnic or barbeque! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Just kidding... But a BBQ doesn't sound that bad...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

:wubu: George :wubu: Foreman grill


----------



## kathynoon (May 9, 2007)

Throw a dog on the grill for me.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2007)

Throw another log on the fire

Cook me up some bacon and some beans

Go out to the truck and jack it up and fix the tire

Wash my socks and sew my old blue jeans

C'mon baby, you can fill my pipe and then go fetch my slippers

Then boil me up another pot of tea

Then throw another log on the fire

And come and tell me why you're leavin' me!


----------



## QuantumXL (May 9, 2007)

Canadian Bacon


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 9, 2007)

Italian sausage!:eat2:


----------



## QuantumXL (May 9, 2007)

Pizza and pepperoni!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

I prefer canadian bacon and pineapple pizza! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Bacon City


----------



## QuantumXL (May 10, 2007)

New york city


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

That Big Apple...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2007)

Apple of my eye


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

eye-candy...


----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2007)

Brad Pitt in Troy & Thelma & Louise
George Clooney in Oceans 11, 12 
Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven
Johnny Depp in Pirates
Leonardo d'Capiro in Titanic & the Aviator
Terrance Howard in Hustle & Flow
Sean Connery in anything
somebody stop me . . . .


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 10, 2007)

Oceans 13 I noticed Andy Garcia ...... yummie


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 10, 2007)

Cherry Garcia...even yummier!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Jerry Garcia!


----------



## QuantumXL (May 10, 2007)

Carlos Mencia!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Carlos Santana!


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

Santana Tandem 

View attachment Santana Tandem.jpg


----------



## QuantumXL (May 10, 2007)

Santa domingo


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Santa Claus


----------



## snuggletiger (May 10, 2007)

bear claws and a glass of cold milk.


----------



## QuantumXL (May 10, 2007)

white tigers


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 10, 2007)

Ligers = a lion and a tiger mixed


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

I love Big Cats. My favorite is the Mountain Lion or Cougar. They are such beautiful creatures!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

My GF loves all kinds of cats. And they love her...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

CATS! Love 'em too! 

View attachment Marmy attacking Matty, Tiger checking out my foot, May 9, 2007.jpg


----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2007)

The magical Mister Mistoffelees.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

The Cat in the Hat


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2007)

Our very own "Cat" here on Dimensions


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Meyikes! Ow!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2007)

Cat Scratch Fever!!!


----------



## blueeyedevie (May 11, 2007)

Pussy cat ,pussy cat*I love you!!! FYI: My kitty George hates this song..


----------



## QuantumXL (May 11, 2007)

Raining Cats and Dogs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 11, 2007)

TW, did someone leave you out in the rain again?


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2007)

....but, I'll never have that recipe again!

:eat1:


----------



## QuantumXL (May 11, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo (Sorry was in the mood when i woke up)


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2007)

Gumbo Gator


----------



## QuantumXL (May 11, 2007)

Comodo Dragon


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

I collect the Dragonriders of Pern novels.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Dork Tower!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2007)

Grace Jones skydives off the Eiffel Tower in *A View To A Kill*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

James Bond movies!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 11, 2007)

Shaken, not stirred... wink wink


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2007)

GOLDFINGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR and the lady in gold paint


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

I loved the Hotel made entirely from ice in "Die Another Day."


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2007)

Sand Castles and Glass Camels

(Bonus points to whomever knows what that's from!!)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 11, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Sand Castles and Glass Camels
> 
> (Bonus points to whomever knows what that's from!!)



I have no idea, but it makes me think of......










"Flows and bows of angel hair
And ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere..."


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 11, 2007)

Blues for Allah.... Grateful Dead





sweetnnekked said:


> Sand Castles and Glass Camels
> 
> (Bonus points to whomever knows what that's from!!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

I once had a middle easterner ask me my name (Ella). Of course I pronounce it with a Texan accent, so I sounds like "El-lah". He replied that my name sounded very much like the name for their god - Allah.

~Punkin


----------



## mango (May 12, 2007)

*El-Al*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Flying. . .


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 12, 2007)

Flying south for the winter.


----------



## moore2me (May 12, 2007)

"South of the border,
down Mexico way."

Who sang it?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 12, 2007)

"I'll sit right here
and have another beer
in Mexico..."


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Blues for Allah.... Grateful Dead



Give the girl a cigar, or some ice cream and a big hug!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> "I'll sit right here
> and have another beer
> in Mexico..."



I'm a million miles away from home
and I can't find a telephone
My paretnts don't know where I am
'cause I don't even no where I am
Down in Mexico


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 12, 2007)

Woo hoo!! I'll take that ice cream AND that big hug! :eat2: 




sweetnnekked said:


> Give the girl a cigar, or some ice cream and a big hug!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

"I'm down in Mexico, livin' on re-fried dreams."


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Do Re-fried Beans give you Re-fried Farts?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Pull my finger!   :batting:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Poke my Tummy! Hee, Hee!!! 

View attachment doughboy.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

I can pat my head and rub my tummy - at the same time!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Ooh, multi-talented!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 12, 2007)

And ambidextrous.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Ab-solutely!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Fabulous...?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Abracadabra!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 12, 2007)

Ali Kazam!


----------



## kathynoon (May 12, 2007)

Open Sesame


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 12, 2007)

Sesame Street


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Poppyseed Lane


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 12, 2007)

Diagon Alley


----------



## QuantumXL (May 13, 2007)

Dead mans ally


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

The rise of the dead dragons


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 13, 2007)

Night of the living dead


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 13, 2007)

laughter lots o laughter


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 13, 2007)

Bob Hope


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 13, 2007)

Hope Floats


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 13, 2007)

Anybody going to save Bob?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Sorry, he's too far away, already.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 13, 2007)

Far, Far, (whisper) away.


----------



## moore2me (May 13, 2007)

I can't believe Tom divorced Nicole. They made such a perfect team in *Far and Away*. She is one of the most beautiful women in the world. Another bit of evidence to prove Tom is not right in the head.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 13, 2007)

Tom Arnold?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Arnie? Arnie!


----------



## mango (May 13, 2007)

*The Prezinator..... ???

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 13, 2007)

Pretzels???


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

The Prezinator? Er, as far as I konow, you need to be born there to be able to get that title...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

I'm present, let the posting begin!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Seems like I'm past...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Present, past, future?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Today is the yesterday of tomorrow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow, you're only a day away.

(Actually, not looking forward to tomorrow - back to work - ugh!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Just another manic monday... 
wish it was sunday, that's my fun day...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

My I don't have to run day. Just another Manic Monday.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Walk like an egyptian...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

(smiling bigger now) Walk the walk, talk the talk.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Talk the walk or walk the talk, er...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Everybody's talking at me. Can't hear a word their saying. Only the echoes of my mind...


----------



## fatcharlie (May 13, 2007)

Oh thats an old song .....Nelson wasn´t it ?:huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Charlie! Didn't remember who sang it so I did a google. According to google
it was Harry Nillson. I just quoted it because it was about talking.


----------



## moore2me (May 13, 2007)

"Talk, talk, talk, talk.
First him, then you.
Is that all you blighters can do?" :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2007)

*Yaaaaawwwnnn* Better?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 14, 2007)

Wake me when it over!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2007)

*BEEP*
*BEEP*
*BEEP*
*BEEP*
*BEEP*
*
:blink:
*


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

Christopher Pike in the "Menagerie" on Star Trek the Original Series
One beep yes; 2 beeps no


----------



## mango (May 14, 2007)

**beep* *beep* *beep**


----------



## Zandoz (May 14, 2007)

Roadrunner


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2007)

Wyle E. Coyote 
(I think, but I've seen so many different spellings of his name that I'm not sure which one is the right...)


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 14, 2007)

You can call me mud.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 14, 2007)

Dr. Mudd (Abe Lincoln's doc, if I recall correctly)


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

John Wilkes Booth and the man hunt.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 14, 2007)

Hunt's Manwhich!!


----------



## kr7 (May 14, 2007)

ketchup :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 14, 2007)

Heinz 57 Sauce


----------



## fatcharlie (May 14, 2007)

Dr Livingstone I suppose ? by the sourse of Nile.:doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 14, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Dr Livingstone I suppose ? by the sourse of Nile.:doh:



Actually, I think it's Livingston. "Livingstone" was from the Flintstones!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

Flintstone vitamins...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## mango (May 15, 2007)

*The angle of the dangle is directly proportional to the heat of the meat and inversely proportional to the sag of the bag.


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2007)

Colour me impressed... :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2007)

Celebrity impressions


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2007)

There are some great celebrity impressions outside Grauman's Chinese theater in Hollywood.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2007)

*takes notes*


----------



## mango (May 15, 2007)

*cliff notes*


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 15, 2007)

Cliff Clavin


----------



## kr7 (May 15, 2007)

Cliff Richard


----------



## mango (May 15, 2007)

*Richard the Lionheart*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

King Richard III


----------



## kr7 (May 15, 2007)

Black Adder


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2007)

Add me to that list...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

You're Blacklisted!!


----------



## fatcharlie (May 15, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> You're Blacklisted!!




All because I spelled "Livingston" wrong, now you are not fair to an old Sweed


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2007)

My favorite old Swede is Max von Sydow. He was great in
*Dune*,
*The Exorcist*, and
*Pelle the Conqueror.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> All because I spelled "Livingston" wrong, now you are not fair to an old Sweed



But I like Swedish Fish!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

Blacklist fish?


----------



## moore2me (May 16, 2007)

I also enjoy blackened redfish. A dish that Chef Paul Prudhomme made famous. :eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 16, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I also enjoy blackened redfish. A dish that Chef Paul Prudhomme made famous. :eat1:



Whatever happened to him?

I guess this is what's happening!: http://www.kpauls.com/chefpaul.html


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 16, 2007)

Chef of the Future .... Humna hummana ... "It can core an apple."

You Honeymooners know what Im talking about.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 16, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Chef of the Future .... Humna hummana ... "It can core an apple."
> 
> You Honeymooners know what Im talking about.



One of my favorite responses when I see a pretty girl walk by!!


----------



## mango (May 16, 2007)

*Wanna deese days Alice....*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 16, 2007)

Bang, Zoom!!!

Right in the kissa'!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 16, 2007)

ZOOM 

BOx 34126 Boston Mass.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 16, 2007)

Zoom Zoom...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 16, 2007)

Vroom, Vroom!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

Tricycle motors.


----------



## fatcharlie (May 16, 2007)

I take my HD vroom, vroom, zoom zoom to Alice's Restaurante and see if I get any cherries !


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 16, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> I take my HD vroom, vroom, zoom zoom to Alice's Restaurante and see if I get any cherries !



Well, why not? You can get anything you want...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Well, why not? You can get anything you want...


... if you really want...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2007)

"Tell me what you want
What you really, really want

I'll tell you what I want
What I really, really want."


----------



## fatcharlie (May 16, 2007)

If you like it Spiece why not Red Hot Chili Pepper ?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

Californication...


----------



## mango (May 16, 2007)

*hard core soft porn*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 17, 2007)

Triple X


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2007)

Vin Diesel--now there's a hottie!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

"His skull was on fire..."


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2007)

So is Nicholas Cage's in *Ghost Rider*.


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*Low Rider*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

Skinny ?


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*Unskinny Bop*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

Be bop a lula,
she's my baby
and I don't mean maybe...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 17, 2007)

Little LuLu


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2007)

Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2007)

Butterburger Deluxe from Culver's :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 17, 2007)

Cantor's Deli near Culver City


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 17, 2007)

salami and swiss on Italian with mayo..... *sigh*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 17, 2007)

Liverwurst and swiss with onion and spicy brown mustard on a poppyseed kaiser!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Foooood !


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 18, 2007)

Fast Food....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

*runs to catch up with his burger*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Fast or slow.... just gimme food!


----------

